# If you have it, have had it, are pretty sure you have it, tell us about it?



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2020)

This is a thread for people who actually have had the virus, or think pretty strongly that they have / had it, did you get a test? Did you self isolate? Go to hospital? Have you recovered? Did you have a mild case but recognised it? Or did you have a more serious case and have more trouble with it?


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 14, 2020)

Poll, please, that allows you to change your answer as your status changes. Something like:

Healthy
Infected
Recovered
Unsure


----------



## LDC (Mar 14, 2020)

Any nonsense from anyone about how you had a runny nose 3 weeks ago and you're sure it was the virus and you're blocked.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 14, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> Poll, please, that allows you to change your answer as your status changes. Something like:
> 
> Healthy
> Infected
> ...



You missed out the Deceased option


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 14, 2020)

All of us a bit ill but very unlikely it's corona. Daughter snotty and bit poorly (but she's three and is snotty maybe 70% of the time), me and other half foggy tired (but she isn't sleeping and I'm not sleeping enough), other half has a cough and I have mild tonsillitis (but I have had tonsillitis on and off since december so meh).

Me and other half not right since about tea time last night so just not going out anywhere over weekend and see where we are on sunday night. By mid afternoon daughter will be crawling the walls


----------



## Looby (Mar 14, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Any nonsense from anyone about how you had a runny nose 3 weeks ago and you're sure it was the virus and you're blocked.


You’re really fucking rude. People are nervous and confused. Maybe you should just stick to the health professional thread as your bedside manner fucking stinks.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> Poll, please, that allows you to change your answer as your status changes. Something like:
> 
> Healthy
> Infected
> ...


Poll added, hope I didn't overdo it


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 14, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Poll added, hope I didn't overdo it


It's more complex than I would have gone for but it raised some interesting answers I didn't consider.

I've put healthy and also that I've been contacted due to contact tracing. The lass I sit next to at work has been off the past week ill. Her parents are waiting for the result of a test as they came in contact with a positive person at church. 

If the parents have it, then it's almost certain she'll have it (she lives at home). My office is tiny so I sit very close to her and so there's a fair chance she has passed it to me.

The other person in our office has been sneezing and had cold-like symptoms for a fortnight or so. Could be nothing, but he said he's not usually ill for this long, if at all.

Both the people I work with are young (19 and 22), so would expect to get mild symptoms.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 14, 2020)

Indeliblelink said:


> You missed out the Deceased option


This is the problem.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2020)

Indeliblelink said:


> You missed out the Deceased option


Option 5 " Someone I know died from the virus " 
I can't expect actual deceased people to return from the dead to answer this poll


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 14, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Option 5 " Someone I know died from the virus "
> I can't expect actual deceased people to return from the dead to answer this poll



It could be their last, selfless, act


----------



## JimW (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 14, 2020)

Felt rough for some of the week but had a bad chest come on yesterday. Partner is also the same. She's coughing a bit but I'm not really. I never get a bad chest either. Both been feeling slightly light headed all week as well.

Getting slight hot and cold chills too.

Aching joints and no energy in my legs but not sure if it's Covid. Just hoping it doesn't get any worse, could just be normal cold/flu, but had that about a month ago.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2020)

The problem is unless our lungs stop working and we have to phone 999, how are any of us going to know ?
If I get sick, unless the authorities are desperate to come to the front door to swab me I'm going to stay indoors. I have several months' supply of food if I'm stuck.
At least I now have a starting point for "fever" - albeit a weird 35 degrees both sub-lingual and under the armpit.
I had "flu" two weeks ago in spite of being vaccinated and am still weary and coughing up sputum - which is very unusual for me.
I may have been super-spreading for weeks ...


----------



## LDC (Mar 14, 2020)

Looby said:


> You’re really fucking rude. People are nervous and confused. Maybe you should just stick to the health professional thread as your bedside manner fucking stinks.



Rude, blunt, harsh, whatever...

People need to look at the official advice and follow that. There's a whole load of people self isolating, calling 111 or 999, or turning up at their GPs against advice, and telling others to do the same and saying they might have it with no justification, and/or demanding testing, and it's causing huge amounts of stress and complications for the health service and confusing other people. It's fine to be nervous and scared, but people really need to think about the consequences of their actions and what bollocks advice or details they tell people or splurge all over social media, behaving badly could well cause unneeded deaths and problems.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 14, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Rude, blunt, harsh, whatever...
> 
> People need to look at the official advice and follow that. There's a whole load of people self isolating, calling 111 or 999, or turning up at their GPs against advice, and telling others to do the same and saying they might have it with no justification, and/or demanding testing, and it's causing huge amounts of stress and complications for the health service and confusing other people. It's fine to be nervous and scared, but people really need to think about the consequences of their actions and what bollocks advice or details they tell people or splurge all over social media, behaving badly could well cause unneeded deaths and problems.


Self-isolating does not cause unneeded deaths or problems. Some of your other points I agree with, but in no way is staying at home adding to the burden of any needed services.


----------



## Looby (Mar 14, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Rude, blunt, harsh, whatever...
> 
> People need to look at the official advice and follow that. There's a whole load of people self isolating, calling 111 or 999, or turning up at their GPs against advice, and telling others to do the same and saying they might have it with no justification, and/or demanding testing, and it's causing huge amounts of stress and complications for the health service and confusing other people. It's fine to be nervous and scared, but people really need to think about the consequences of their actions and what bollocks advice or details they tell people or splurge all over social media, behaving badly could well cause unneeded deaths and problems.


But you had a go at me yesterday for not self isolating when I’m unlikely to have it.
Either way, maybe you should try and be a bit kinder.


----------



## Flavour (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm on lock down in Italy, healthy for now


----------



## LDC (Mar 14, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> Self-isolating does not cause unneeded deaths or problems. Some of your other points I agree with, but in no way is staying at home adding to the burden of any needed services.



It does when they're then telling other people they've been in contact with they're doing it, as it's making them panic too, especially if they're saying things that are confusing.

Anyway, fair enough, I'll leave it here. I'll go and work on my sympathy a bit more.


----------



## Poot (Mar 14, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> Self-isolating does not cause unneeded deaths or problems. Some of your other points I agree with, but in no way is staying at home adding to the burden of any needed services.


Christ yeah. Let's not get judgemental of people self-isolating, people already feel guilty.


----------



## A380 (Mar 14, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> It could be their last, selfless, act


But even then it wouldn’t be entirely accurate. You would either need an “I am about to die, and my last action before finding the answer to the ultimate question of the abyss is to post on Urban” option”

Unless you set up a kind of dead man switch. Holding your finger above the voting button so that as you draw your terminal breath the lifeless, yet still warm and capacitive finger of your corpse hits the button. ...


----------



## maomao (Mar 14, 2020)

My wife's had it twice already.


----------



## A380 (Mar 14, 2020)

maomao said:


> My wife's had it twice already.



Pah, I’ve got COVID 20


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 14, 2020)

edit: wrong thread


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 14, 2020)

I had what seemed to be swine flu 10 years ago, and the main thing about it was the very high very quickly temperature. Went up to 105 over the space of a day. I was fairly delirious by then and incapable of much, though did know enough to get the Dr to send me Tamiflu. Was Ill for only a week though.

The high temperature and a headache seem to be defining symptoms of c19 in early stages of infection (first 3 days). Other symptoms do seem to carry on for weeks.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 14, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> I had what seemed to be swine flu 10 years ago, and the main thing about it was the very high very quickly temperature. Went up to 105 over the space of a day. I was fairly delirious by then and incapable of much, though did know enough to get the Dr to send me Tamiflu. Was Ill for only a week though.
> 
> The high temperature and a headache seem to be defining symptoms of c19 in early stages of infection (first 3 days). Other symptoms do seem to carry on for weeks.



Interestingly the 2009 H1N1 swine flue strain appears to be the most prevalent seasonal flu in the UK at the moment.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 14, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Interestingly the 2009 H1N1 swine flue strain appears to be the most prevalent seasonal flu in the UK at the moment.


Wonder If I have some immunity.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 14, 2020)

My sister in law has suddenly come down with flu like symptoms, fever and in pain. She's studying to become a midwife so does a lot of work experience at the hospital. She's been told to self isolate for 2 weeks at my mother in laws (who is much higher risk) but they not going to test her for covid 19. Chances are it's a nasty flu bug, but really how will we know 😕


----------



## elbows (Mar 14, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Interestingly the 2009 H1N1 swine flue strain appears to be the most prevalent seasonal flu in the UK at the moment.



The season was dominated by H3N2, not H1N1, but your comment could be accurate if only applied to a narrow, recent period.


From https://assets.publishing.service.g...ly_national_influenza_report_week_10_2020.pdf

This is from a report that is over a week old, since this last weeks flu report did not seem to be published as normal.


----------



## treelover (Mar 14, 2020)

smmudge said:


> My sister in law has suddenly come down with flu like symptoms, fever and in pain. She's studying to become a midwife so does a lot of work experience at the hospital. She's been told to self isolate for 2 weeks at my mother in laws (who is much higher risk) but they not going to test her for covid 19. Chances are it's a nasty flu bug, but really how will we know 😕



The testing policy is pathetic


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2020)

I thought I had it just now as I started sweating copiously and feeling uncomfortably. Then I remembered I'd just downed a pint of hot tea


----------



## LDC (Mar 14, 2020)

treelover said:


> The testing policy is pathetic



There are some good clinical and pragmatic arguments for not testing everyone who has any symptoms though. If a positive test takes resources and time (and maybe there are limited tests available) and then for most people there's no treatment anyway, why bother? Just tell them to isolate until things improve or deteriorate. That's one reason why they're being (or might be) restricted to those with more severe symptoms when they get to hospital when there the treatment might depend on the test results.

There's also an argument made that testing people can cause complacency, as in, oh I'm negative and safe, and then they slacken their behaviour. It's entirely possible to contract it between getting your test done and then getting the results, which they then get as negative and wander about spreading it.

I'm not taking a position on this either way as I don't know really, but there are good clinical arguments that might not be obvious to non-medical types.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 14, 2020)

weltweit said:


> This is a thread for people who actually have had the virus, or think pretty strongly that they have / had it, did you get a test? Did you self isolate? Go to hospital? Have you recovered? Did you have a mild case but recognised it? Or did you have a more serious case and have more trouble with it?


Given that I am not sure how much potential hysteria might yet come up around this issue, I for one am not planning on publicly declaring my status, either way, anywhere.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 15, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Given that I am not sure how much potential hysteria might yet come up around this issue, I for one am not planning on publicly declaring my status, either way, anywhere.


That is fine, the poll is private though. It just seems likely to me that some people on U75 will have it at some point and this is intended to be a thread where they can tell us how it affected them.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 15, 2020)

weltweit said:


> That is fine, the poll is private though. It just seems likely to me that some people on U75 will have it at some point and this is intended to be a thread where they can tell us how it affected them.


I'll be sure to revisit the poll and vote should I find myself with an unequivocal status


----------



## 2hats (Mar 15, 2020)

If this is it, it's a bit boring.

Though, then I am suddenly reminded of these (supposedly) last words.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 15, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> I had what seemed to be swine flu 10 years ago, and the main thing about it was the very quickly very high temperature. Went up to 105 over the space of a day. I was fairly delirious by then and incapable of much, though did know enough to get the Dr to send me Tamiflu. Was Ill for only a week though.
> 
> The high temperature and a headache seem to be defining symptoms of c19 in early stages of infection (first 3 days). Other symptoms do seem to carry on for weeks.



The one that originated in Mexico ? Yeah,  I had that. A sudden onset very high fever and a critical week of hard core illness with a three week recovery. The first time I went outdoors to get supplies I felt like Bambi, so wobbly on my legs. It was only with hindsight that I took on that it was most likely the Mexican swine flu.

I guess it will be the same with this, looking back and realising “Oh, I guess I had it”. Unless we get the full-on immune response and get seriously ill with it.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 15, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> There are some good clinical and pragmatic arguments for not testing everyone who has any symptoms though. If a positive test takes resources and time (and maybe there are limited tests available) and then for most people there's no treatment anyway, why bother? Just tell them to isolate until things improve or deteriorate. That's one reason why they're being (or might be) restricted to those with more severe symptoms when they get to hospital when there the treatment might depend on the test results.
> 
> There's also an argument made that testing people can cause complacency, as in, oh I'm negative and safe, and then they slacken their behaviour. It's entirely possible to contract it between getting your test done and then getting the results, which they then get as negative and wander about spreading it.
> 
> I'm not taking a position on this either way as I don't know really, but there are good clinical arguments that might not be obvious to non-medical types.



Also false positives and negatives, rogue results, failed tests etc.

Added to which these odd reports that some few are testing +ve, recovering, testing -ve, then apparently “catching” it again. Is that bad testing, bad tests, no immunity, poor reporting, rumour and scaremongering, idiosyncratic anomaly? No way to know for sure, but it means that the tests aren’t 100% trustworthy and in a pandemic, any anomoly can lead to exponential outcomes,


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 15, 2020)

2hats said:


> If this is it, it's a bit boring.
> 
> Though, then I am suddenly reminded of these (supposedly) last words.




We’re barely at basecamp yet. 

Ten weeks on eaither side of “early summer” is predicted predicted as the peak for us. Vague but gives us some notion of what’s up the road.


----------



## Winot (Mar 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought I had it just now as I started sweating copiously and feeling uncomfortably. Then I remembered I'd just downed a pint of hot tea


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2020)

Winot said:


> View attachment 201851


Saw that earlier, just after my dad said that he thought he had it, but he just had a nice jumper on and the heating was on


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 15, 2020)

Winot said:


> View attachment 201851R








Did he have a sore throat?


----------



## 2hats (Mar 15, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> We’re barely at basecamp yet.


For the avoidance of doubt, I'm not referring to the general situation.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 15, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> The one that originated in Mexico ? Yeah,  I had that. A sudden onset very high fever and a critical week of hard core illness with a three week recovery. The first tim I went outdoors to get supplies I felt like Bambi, so wobbly on my legs. It was only with hindsight that I took on thatvit was most likely the Mexican swine flu.
> 
> I guess it will be the same with this, looking back and realising “Oh, I guess I had it”. Unless we get the full-on immune response and get seriously ill with it.



I  caught it from a pupil at a school that I was working with doing support during lessons. They went off sick the previous week, I have my suspicions that my manager knew about it and was just waiting for anyone to show signs of infection. They sent me home sharpish. The pupil was tested positive, I didn't get tested and I isolated myself from family. Was the worst flu I've ever had by far.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 15, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> I  caught it from a pupil at a school that I was working with doing support during lessons. They went off sick the previous week, I have my suspicions that my manager knew about it and was just waiting for anyone to show signs of infection. They sent me home sharpish. The pupil was tested positive, I didn't get tested and I isolated myself from family. Was the worst flu I've ever had by far.




Me too. I’ve had full-on flu 4 times in my  life, that was the worst for sure.

I caught it from a client whose child was in a school that had it . She told me, but only when I had to cancel a meeting the following week because I was poorly.

We all need to be really diligent and responsible about infomring each other about this currents virus. The British stiff upper lip thing will be the bloody death of us if we’re  not careful.


----------



## extra dry (Mar 16, 2020)

A380 said:


> But even then it wouldn’t be entirely accurate. You would either need an “I am about to die, and my last action before finding the answer to the ultimate question of the abyss is to post on Urban” option”
> 
> Unless you set up a kind of dead man switch. Holding your finger above the voting button so that as you draw your terminal breath the lifeless, yet still warm and capacitive finger of your corpse hits the button. ...


Contact your next of kin, to keep them unaware of conection to u75, create a ghost account which is an anagram of your user name here with the date of your joining of your persa grata.
  They a coded message for your vote option


----------



## extra dry (Mar 16, 2020)

think I had it for whole of january and fever for 48-72 hrs in the begining of feb.

Rested, drank fluids took care not to mix too much.. still had to work thou, as many wore mask alchol hand rub etc. 

Feel gulity now I should have went straight to get tested.


----------



## eoin_k (Mar 16, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Rude, blunt, harsh, whatever...
> 
> People need to look at the official advice and follow that. There's a whole load of people self isolating, calling 111 or 999 (...)



It's is hardly surprising that people distrust the official advice when it inspires so little confidence:

A few days ago 111 was giving out advice that was inconsistent with the Department of Health guidelines. 

While everywhere else goes into lock down, Britain tells the over seventies to cancel their cruises and the rest of us to wash our hands.

WHO officials, former NHS heads of public health and various epidemiologists regularly question a strategy based entirely  on building heard immunity to a virus that may well mutate too quickly for this to work.

And one day ministers claim that the goal is to avoid it running into this winter and the next a report leaks that they expect it to continue until spring 2021.


Meanwhile their mates in the Telegraph and Spectator spout eugenicists bullshit that is only marginally more ideologically driven than the official science of behavioural economics that drives the policy, while the private health sector makes  a killing on renting beds to the NHS.


----------



## Grace Johnson (Mar 16, 2020)

extra dry said:


> think I had it for whole of january and fever for 48-72 hrs in the begining of feb.
> 
> Rested, drank fluids took care not to mix too much.. still had to work thou, as many wore mask alchol hand rub etc.
> 
> Feel gulity now I should have went straight to get tested.



Don't feel guilty. They wouldn't have tested you anyway. Not even sure there were tests avaliable in January. If anything you did the right thing staying away from medical places.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 16, 2020)

Getting bounced back and forth between NHS 111 and GP surgery. Hate engaging with this lot at the best of times but now it's just a complete nightmare.


----------



## Edie (Mar 16, 2020)

eoin_k said:


> It's is hardly surprising that people distrust the official advice when it inspires so little confidence:
> 
> A few days ago 111 was giving out advice that was inconsistent with the Department of Health guidelines.
> 
> ...


Easy to be the critic


----------



## 1927 (Mar 16, 2020)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Felt rough for some of the week but had a bad chest come on yesterday. Partner is also the same. She's coughing a bit but I'm not really. I never get a bad chest either. Both been feeling slightly light headed all week as well.
> 
> Getting slight hot and cold chills too.
> 
> Aching joints and no energy in my legs but not sure if it's Covid. Just hoping it doesn't get any worse, could just be normal cold/flu, but had that about a month ago.


I started feeling the same yesterday and went o bed at 4pm, was awake most of the night nd after a couple of hr sleep woke up this morning with sore throat, crippling headache and a cough. I rang work and told them i wouldn't be in for the week. It may just be a case of normal flu, but thought it best not to take the chance.
The pain in my joints is the worst bit, even my knuckles ache!


----------



## extra dry (Mar 16, 2020)

1927 said:


> I started feeling the same yesterday and went o bed at 4pm, was awake most of the night nd after a couple of hr sleep woke up this morning with sore throat, crippling headache and a cough. I rang work and told them i wouldn't be in for the week. It may just be a case of normal flu, but thought it best not to take the chance.
> The pain in my joints is the worst bit, even my knuckles ache!


Hows your breathing, are you getting out of breath?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 16, 2020)

extra dry said:


> Hows your breathing, are you getting out of breath?


Breathing is certainly not as loose as usual.


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 16, 2020)

Well I was sick as a dog feeling drained and coughing for nearly two weeks. 

I thought it was my drinking and smoking habits catching up with me. Then I was off work over a weekend hot up on Monday and I was fine, back on form. Definitely not flu.


----------



## maomao (Mar 16, 2020)

I have a colleague who is at home because he is in a genuine transmission chain with confirmed cases that came back from Italy three weeks ago and has been unwell. The NHS sent someone to his house over the weekend but didn't take swabs. He's still working through Zoom though and doesn't seem that bad.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 16, 2020)

1927 said:


> I started feeling the same yesterday and went o bed at 4pm, was awake most of the night nd after a couple of hr sleep woke up this morning with sore throat, crippling headache and a cough. I rang work and told them i wouldn't be in for the week. It may just be a case of normal flu, but thought it best not to take the chance.
> The pain in my joints is the worst bit, even my knuckles ache!



Hope you're feeling better soon. Thought I was feeling better yesterday so got up to go to work, got to the building and thought better of going in our stuffy office, just in case. Awful headache and no energy in my legs and a bit of a wheezy chest with an occasional cough. Laid back in bed now. Don't feel the worst ever, but definitely not a 'normal' case of a cold/flu that I've experienced.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 16, 2020)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon. Thought I was feeling better yesterday so got up to go to work, got to the building and thought better of going in our stuffy office, just in case. Awful headache and no energy in my legs and a bit of a wheezy chest with an occasional cough. Laid back in bed now. Don't feel the worst ever, but definitely not a 'normal' case of a cold/flu that I've experienced.


So do you think you had/have IT?

Its the complete lack of strength in the joints which is a bit different to normal. The back of my knees, inside of my elbows and my knuckles are all aching, and just walking up stairs or talking on phone is making me short of breath.
Work rang up, im a freelancer, so they could calculate when symptoms start and when i might be available again and they asked me how i got it (if i've  got IT that is). i didnt have a clue, but just realised i taught a group on Thursday and one of them had just come back from South Korea, so that's a possibility.

ETA: Rosemary Jest just reread your first post about the light headedness,thats exactly what im feeling. I was trying to describe it to someone earlier and the nearest i could describe it to is when you've had a spliff and altho you are aware of everything you aren't quite right!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 16, 2020)

1927 said:


> the nearest i could describe it to is when you've had a spliff and altho you are aware of everything you aren't quite right!


Strange how that's not been one of the ways the government have been describing the symptoms...


----------



## extra dry (Mar 16, 2020)

Stay home drink water and good amount of rest


----------



## Riklet (Mar 16, 2020)

I honestly think maybe Ive had it. Could just be another virus though...

Still got a tight chest. Breathing feels more forced, especially at night. Kinda minty lung feeling too like when you smoke menthols and occasional random shooting aches. Had a big anxiety freak out with chest tension when trying to sleep last night... not nice.

Ive had very little fever or temperature generally.
Dry cough thats come and gone.
Exhaustion dizziness and lethargy, slept a lot and not been able to do much.
Banging headache thats come and gone.
Dehydration despite drinking litres of liquids, just been pissing loads.
Lower back/possible kidney aches (being in bed a lot?)
Joint and body aches

Been going on for 8 days now and I think im finally starting to feel better, despite it not being by any means the worst flu/virus ive had.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 16, 2020)

1927 said:


> So do you think you had/have IT?
> 
> Its the complete lack of strength in the joints which is a bit different to normal. The back of my knees, inside of my elbows and my knuckles are all aching, and just walking up stairs or talking on phone is making me short of breath.
> Work rang up, im a freelancer, so they could calculate when symptoms start and when i might be available again and they asked me how i got it (if i've  got IT that is). i didnt have a clue, but just realised i taught a group on Thursday and one of them had just come back from South Korea, so that's a possibility.
> ...



Very possible, but I wouldn't like to say for definite and that's part of the problem, how do you know unless it's worst case scenario and you get tested? It's a bummer.

Hope you're feeling better soon, get plenty of rest and food/drink.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 16, 2020)

Riklet said:


> I honestly think maybe Ive had it. Could just be another virus though...
> 
> Still got a tight chest. Breathing feels more forced, especially at night. Kinda minty lung feeling too like when you smoke menthols and occasional random shooting aches. Had a big anxiety freak out with chest tension when trying to sleep last night... not nice.
> 
> ...



Those symptoms are exactly what I've been feeling today. Get well soon!


----------



## 2hats (Mar 16, 2020)

All objective and subjective variables strongly suggest viral load has plummeted. Taken sub 4 days. I might try and see what test colleagues can offer me next week to post-diagnose, assuming there is sufficient spare capacity.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 16, 2020)

Riklet said:


> I honestly think maybe Ive had it. Could just be another virus though...
> 
> Still got a tight chest. Breathing feels more forced, especially at night. Kinda minty lung feeling too like when you smoke menthols and occasional random shooting aches. Had a big anxiety freak out with chest tension when trying to sleep last night... not nice.
> 
> ...



This sounds like what I've had


----------



## 2hats (Mar 16, 2020)

Riklet said:


> Ive had very little fever or temperature generally.
> Dry cough thats come and gone.
> Exhaustion dizziness and lethargy, slept a lot and not been able to do much.
> Banging headache thats come and gone.
> ...


Similar but 4 days. Really quite tame for me but I'm at the lower edge of the main killing zone and fairly fit.


----------



## Looby (Mar 16, 2020)

Riklet said:


> I honestly think maybe Ive had it. Could just be another virus though...
> 
> Still got a tight chest. Breathing feels more forced, especially at night. Kinda minty lung feeling too like when you smoke menthols and occasional random shooting aches. Had a big anxiety freak out with chest tension when trying to sleep last night... not nice.
> 
> ...


That sounds very similar to what I’ve had/got. Temperature on and off for 4 days and I haven’t had aches except lower back ache which I’ve put down to a weekend lounging around at home.
Like you, this is far from the worst thing I’ve had and wouldn’t be home if it wasn’t for the restrictions last week.
Fuck knows if this is it, I sort of hope it is but we probably won’t know unless we get this retrospective testing they’ve talked about.


----------



## treelover (Mar 16, 2020)

Riklet said:


> I honestly think maybe Ive had it. Could just be another virus though...
> 
> Still got a tight chest. Breathing feels more forced, especially at night. Kinda minty lung feeling too like when you smoke menthols and occasional random shooting aches. Had a big anxiety freak out with chest tension when trying to sleep last night... not nice.
> 
> ...



you have just described a day in the life of someone with M.E

not the worse day either


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 16, 2020)

1927 said:


> So do you think you had/have IT?
> 
> Its the complete lack of strength in the joints which is a bit different to normal. The back of my knees, inside of my elbows and my knuckles are all aching, and just walking up stairs or talking on phone is making me short of breath.
> Work rang up, im a freelancer, so they could calculate when symptoms start and when i might be available again and they asked me how i got it (if i've  got IT that is). i didnt have a clue, but just realised i taught a group on Thursday and one of them had just come back from South Korea, so that's a possibility.
> ...



Yeah a lot of this sounds like classic fever stuff, the aching joints and the slightly-stoned wrongness. 

My throat feels a bit rubbish but that's possibly more to do with the fact my job involves a lot of shouting and, last week, shouting extra loud in 40mph winds all day every day. If I can make it past Sunday I'll be more than happy to get sick then, as everything will be closed and cancelled and there'll be no point being well anyway.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 16, 2020)

Riklet said:


> I honestly think maybe Ive had it. Could just be another virus though...
> 
> Still got a tight chest. Breathing feels more forced, especially at night. Kinda minty lung feeling too like when you smoke menthols and occasional random shooting aches. Had a big anxiety freak out with chest tension when trying to sleep last night... not nice.
> 
> ...



Sounds very like the flu I had a couple of weeks back.
I think mine was weakened by the vaccine - was properly laid up but not for the usual week or so.

If the exhaustion was worse than the cough, I'd bet flu and not the Dreaded Lurgee.


----------



## eoin_k (Mar 16, 2020)

Edie said:


> Easy to be the critic


My missus is off to start her shift in half an hour and I'll have to look after her when she comes down with it. 
I'm not trying to have a dig at people who work for the NHS. But the rest of us should be entitled to question how this is being handled by the government.


----------



## circleline (Mar 16, 2020)

The curious thing is, I don't know anyone who knows anyone who has had, or may have, or may have had:  COVID-19...

Yet


----------



## 1927 (Mar 16, 2020)

Riklet said:


> Lower back/possible kidney aches (being in bed a lot?)



yes, my back has been agony


----------



## Bingo (Mar 16, 2020)

Please can folk let us know their age and health along with symptoms? I think that would help people get a better idea!


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm late 30s and in generally good health if that helps. Rarely suffer with a cough/chest problems even when I get a cold/flu.


----------



## treelover (Mar 17, 2020)

as i posted on the other thread, this is normal for many with M.E, etc, but with people revealing the range of bugs, chill,s low grade fevers, they are having, it indicates someting of the real true levels in the community, something i know the medical profession plays down or dismisses, I think the increase over the years is down to people being forced into work while ill or having a macho attitude wanting to go in, climate change, no real winter this year, etc.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 17, 2020)

30, healthy and fit, get ill regularly but also recover pretty easily. Ive never been laid up for 7-8 days before... possibly cos I get bored of being ill and get back to normal, where as this time I havent. But honestly Ive not had the energy to do anything productive or worky or any studying for the whole week. Tried fixing a laptop one day and that exhausted me and had to go back to bed.

Feck knows, if it was a normal virus well im glad its fading. If its Corona Im bloomin glad I decided to isolate, been quite a long week. I think the lower back pain is kidney aches btw as its basically gone today. Would this make sense medically-minded people?

From this thread with similar simptoms it seems a fair conclusion that people may have had Corona even without a terrible cough constantly or high temperature and sweats like flu.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Me too. I’ve had full-on flu 4 times in my  life, that was the worst for sure.
> 
> I caught it from a client whose child was in a school that had it . She told me, but only when I had to cancel a meeting the following week because I was poorly.
> 
> We all need to be really diligent and responsible about infomring each other about this currents [virus. The British stiff upper lip thing will be the bloody death of us if we’re  not careful.


my bosses boss was off toward the end of last week [he is never off - he had a melanoma removed from his arm and was back in in the afternoon] with a temperature and cough.    Apparently he was back in the building [at least not leaving his office] coughing and looking awful.  WTF?!
I decided I was working at home this week and rang up the team yesterday and let them know I would back them if they decided to teach from home.   Some still went in but we're all online from tomorrow
Still,  another colleague [who has had a fever and cough] was still feeling like we should run the research conference ttomorrow. NO!
But I blame ourVC for not giving out clearer messages.  Straight from the Johnson playbook - 'we're starting to move online from Wednesday'   is not the clear message the students and lecturers need.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 17, 2020)

Wife (49) has tight chest and dry cough, but no fever or other flu-like symptoms yet. We're hoping it's just a cold, but taking precautions and self-isolating for 14 days from today.


----------



## bimble (Mar 17, 2020)

2hats said:


> All objective and subjective variables strongly suggest viral load has plummeted. Taken sub 4 days. I might try and see what test colleagues can offer me next week to post-diagnose, assuming there is sufficient spare capacity.


Does that mean, if it is it, that you think you're becoming less infections because you're feeling better? Is that necessarily how it works ? Just unclear on this and would like to understand.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 17, 2020)

bimble said:


> Does that mean, if it is it, that you think you're becoming less infections because you're feeling better? Is that necessarily how it works ? Just unclear on this and would like to understand.


All that means is that symptoms had subsided and likely viral load had dropped. But it has increased again since then to some degree. SpO2 is good so I'm not too bothered right now.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 17, 2020)

I have a sore throat, mild headache and am much more sleepy than normal.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Mar 17, 2020)

Developed a fever during the night, the day after ordering a thermometer online! And it won't arrive for three weeks. Not coughing much, aching like hell, not quite as ill as I was with flu 20 years ago. I'm not entirely sure what I have though.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2020)

Riklet said:


> Feck knows, if it was a normal virus well im glad its fading. If its Corona Im bloomin glad I decided to isolate, been quite a long week. I think the lower back pain is kidney aches btw as its basically gone today. Would this make sense medically-minded people?



Did you have the serious coughing or was it mainly the aches and lower back pain (and other joint pain) and headache and total lack of energy?

A lot of people on here reporting something v. like that.  I had it a couple of weeks back and figured bog standard seasonal flu.  Took about a fortnight before energy levels recovered.

Sure I would have infected work colleagues if it was the Big Bad One but everyone around me in the office has been fine.   I also assumed the lack of uncontrollable coughing/breathing trouble meant it was likely something else.  Though I did wake up through coughing a couple of times.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 17, 2020)

bimble said:


> Does that mean, if it is it, that you think you're becoming less infections because you're feeling better? Is that necessarily how it works ? Just unclear on this and would like to understand.



Currently unclear with Covid19 but apparently there is some evidence people can remain contagious for up to 2 weeks afterwards. Im presuming this is increasingly unlikely once one is "better" and not showing any more symptoms.

Im going to phone 111 and ask for advice as not sure what to do now adter 8 days. Finally on the mend, just trying not to go crazy at home.

8ball no I didnt have heavy coughing just on and off. Mainly the other factors like you say. And I felt like the illness came in various peaks, got bit better then worsened again. I have no idea if we have all just had a similar seasonal flu but the chest and breathing tension stuff for me is totally new, never had anything like it and it's been noticable from day 1, when I just assumed it was anxiety and still got it now a bit.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 17, 2020)

About a month ago - certainly prior to the full-on scare - a student of mine came in looking very peaky indeed. She said she thought it was a cold, but was keen to stay for class, though I made it clear that if she wanted to leave early, that was fine. She did, in the end.

We were discussing this whole "coronavirus" thing yesterday, and the student described her symptoms, which included some quite severe respiratory distress - enough to warrant calling an ambulance, although 40 minutes later she'd recovered enough to cancel it.

Not long after that, I experienced some symptoms which I now recognise as characteristic of this infection - weakness, fatigue, headache, what might have been a mildly raised temperature. I didn't have much trouble with breathing, but did have a bit of that "a cold is on the way" thing going on in my throat, but it's mostly come to nothing. And that was 2-3 weeks ago. So it occurs to me that I _may_ already have been infected, and recovered.

There's no way of knowing, unless someone comes up with an antibody test, and I shall carry on operating on the basis of trying to avoid exposure. But, y'know, will sell blood for bogrolls


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2020)

It’s kind of weird that so many posters have had this v similar bug, but it’s not something we’d normally be talking about so much.

I really think it’s something else (there are types of influenzavirus other than the main nasties they vaccinate for) and there’s a bit of wishful thinking in thinking we could maybe now be immune and have dodged a bullet.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> It’s kind of weird that so many posters have had this v similar bug, but it’s not something we’d normally be talking about so much.
> 
> I really think it’s something else (there are types of influenzavirus other than the main nasties they vaccinate for) and there’s a bit of wishful thinking in thinking we could maybe now be immune and have dodged a bullet.


Yes, I think there are so many possibilities, and it is easy to put the story together neatly, with hindsight. But I imagine, as we learn more, and testing gets better, we'll find that there were all kinds of people who caught it, barely suffered, and recovered. But it would not pay to assume that we were one of those, absent some very definite confirmation!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 17, 2020)

We have a slightly complicated situation going on here.
My daughter has had daily headaches, which start from lunchtime to late afternoon and are then very difficult to shift - she's had them every day but one out of about 16 days.
My son came home from work yesterday with a bad headache (he will be working from home in any case from tomorrow).
I have the tight chested feeling, slight sore throat, a little uncomfortable around the ears, a slight headache, a _little_ bit nauseous and the weird foggy head others have mentioned.
I'm 49, relatively fit, apart from smoking - work on my feet, walk a fair bit etc - very rarely suffer with anything that feels so distinctly _in my lungs_.

All feeling a bit more knackered - have all had odd days of conking out early etc - _none_ of us have/have had a temperature, or anything like a continuous cough (_little bit_ of coughing, plus sneezing).

I don't feel _well_ but I don't feel awful and we have all been going to work/school.

My problem is that we appear to have some sort of drain/sewer issue (awful smells seeping up into the living room, far from any obvious exterior pipes/drains etc). This has been going on for a couple of weeks - about as long as my daughter's headaches - and I am currently frantically trying to get it sorted, while there is still a chance to do so (  ). That currently looks like Southern water _hopefully_ coming tomorrow, after coming today when I was at work, to have a look at the main drains out the back - but the issue with that is that they're in the gardens of houses two doors down on one side and three doors down on another, so any work they can do (or _exclude_ from being the issue - I'm becoming worried it's more likely to be a cracked pipe just because I can't really work out why the smell would be where it is, otherwise  ) is totally dependent on both of those houses having people home (and not self-isolating etc) to let them in!

Until then, I'm just unable to know whether it's actually the house that's making us ill (in which case, we really need to be out of it as far as possible) or not, in which case I'd really be thinking about self-isolating, as a precautionary measure etc.

I'm getting a bit stressed about it all, just because the timing of the leak is so fucking awful, in terms of getting it resolved (wtf we do if it isn't resolved in time for any period of self-isolation, or lockdown, that will undoubtedly come up?!) but also being completely unable to distinguish what to do about it, in terms of our/others health, until it is! It's doing my head in!

All of our symptoms would easily fit with the (potentially serious and increasing) health risks from a sewage leak, but if they're not, we'd be better holed up here for a bit.

Urgh - just have to hope they do come tomorrow and can get access and that it's actually something easily fixable and then I can focus on what to do/make some proper decisions with some clarity!

Has actually been helpful to hear what symptoms other people are experiencing, whether it's covid related or not, cos I'm a bit less worried about us being slowly asphyxiated in our sleep instead, for the mo.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm sick and I think I've got it. Obviously can't get tested for it.

Reasons I think I've got it...

I don't have the normal flu. That always seems to start with body aches and severe lethargy.

It's not a normal cold because that always seems to start in my nose/throat area.

Whatever I've got at the moment started directly in the chest. Just a cough for the first 24 hours but last night I woke up in a sweat and now the tiredness is creeping in. My lowerl chest feels like it's on fire but I still generally have more energy than the standard flu and I have no sneezes, runny nose or the other usual cold type systems just a horrible, burning, slightly flemmy lower lung/chest.


----------



## Edie (Mar 17, 2020)

sheothebudworths said:


> We have a slightly complicated situation going on here.
> My daughter has had daily headaches, which start from lunchtime to late afternoon and are then very difficult to shift - she's had them every day but one out of about 16 days.
> My son came home from work yesterday with a bad headache (he will be working from home in any case from tomorrow).
> I have the tight chested feeling, slight sore throat, a little uncomfortable around the ears, a slight headache, a _little_ bit nauseous and the weird foggy head others have mentioned.
> ...


Have you got a carbon monoxide alarm babes?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 17, 2020)

Edie said:


> Have you got a carbon monoxide alarm babes?



Yes, we've got TWO! 

We actually had British Gas round last night - he said defo not a gas problem - that is sewage (he actually wrote '_strong_ sewage smell...'  - honestly, it's full on - it's woken me up, even, the smell  ). There are also no doors to the living room or the kitchen, so it drifts through the whole house and we only have our bedroom doors to close.
There's not much point in me stressing - I don't want to turn up at my friend's house cos she has her elderly mum in a care home - so I'm just praying it'll JUST be a blocked drain (even though that makes the least sense) and that they WILL happen to get access to those two houses, whenever they turn up, and then I can be more easily led about what's right to do (cos obvs it's how our health impacts on other people that's the bigger picture stuff).


----------



## sim667 (Mar 17, 2020)

I did 6 x 12 hour shifts the week before last and got a sore throat, and swollen glands. Had the Saturday and Sunday off, but on the Monday before my night shift felt flakey, until I’d downed a load of water and eaten loads of food. I carried on with the sore throat and slightly swollen glands and then went to bangface, where it’s all continued, but the sore throat calmed down and I’ve ended up now with a dry cough and been coughing so much my chest muscles hurt. No temperature or fever..... so I’m waiting to see if that kicks in, in which case i guess I’ve got it, and if not I guess I’m just under the weather.

Gonna decide if me and my girlfriend need to isolate tomorrow


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 17, 2020)

sim667 said:


> I did 6 x 12 hour shifts the week before last and got a sore throat, and swollen glands. Had the Saturday and Sunday off, but on the Monday before my night shift felt flakey, until I’d downed a load of water and eaten loads of food. I carried on with the sore throat and slightly swollen glands and then went to bangface, where it’s all continued, but the sore throat calmed down and I’ve ended up now with a dry cough and been coughing so much my chest muscles hurt. No temperature or fever..... so I’m waiting to see if that kicks in, in which case i guess I’ve got it, and if not I guess I’m just under the weather.
> 
> Gonna decide if me and my girlfriend need to isolate tomorrow



The continuous cough on it's own is reason to isolate. It's very clear - that OR a temp are the sole two symptoms listed atm and it's essential in your job that you heed that, eh (essential for anyone, tbf, but ykwim)?!


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 17, 2020)

stay safe sim667


----------



## sim667 (Mar 17, 2020)

sheothebudworths said:


> The continuous cough on it's own is reason to isolate. It's very clear - that OR a temp are the sole two symptoms listed atm and it's essential in your job that you heed that, eh (essential for anyone, tbf, but ykwim)?!



I’ve got a GP appointment, I know the answer, but I just want to double check as the cough is a little bit productive (don’t worry it’s an online GP appt, not face to face). I also want some kind of record of that as advice in case there’s any problems at work as I have been on leave, and this will come on the last day of my leave if I have to self isolate.

Work policy is we are off for two weeks, so I’m trying to think of a way I can help out in any way I can as I feel like I’m letting my colleagues down. Maybe collections and get sweets etc delivered to the stations


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 17, 2020)

Had a cough for a week and tonight my temperature has skyrocketed. Spoken to 111 and I’m now self isolating for 14 days.


----------



## Duncan2 (Mar 17, 2020)

Reading this thread makes me think it really is a great pity that testing for COVID is fraught with such difficulties.I think I am right in saying that health professionals have suggested that, in the worst case, up to 80% of the UK population will get this thing over the coming eighteen months.It really is too bad that even when we get it and ,by virtue of getting it, acquire some immunity the anxious wait for infection continues simply because we do not know what it is that we have had.Not just an invisible foe then but an anonymous one?


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 17, 2020)

thing is tho, with a following wind they'll be testing nhs workers to see if you've already had it, right? (or is that too trusting?) so self-isolation now could equate to availability closer to the dreaded peak?

eta: sim667 i'm thinking you're ambulance or did i get mixed up?


----------



## Duncan2 (Mar 17, 2020)

Not sure who you are replying to Bob but as for me I think its great if they test health professionals as a priority obvs. but I was wanting to suggest that it would be nice if all those on this thread who think they may have it or have had it whoever they might be could establish that one way or t'other.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 17, 2020)

sorry replying to sim, who's frontline iirc. it seems like they're really keen to get people back on-shift asap and that testing is swaying in that direction.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 17, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> thing is tho, with a following wind they'll be testing nhs workers to see if you've already had it, right? (or is that too trusting?) so self-isolation now could equate to availability closer to the dreaded peak?
> 
> eta: sim667 i'm thinking you're ambulance or did i get mixed up?



Aye, I am.

It is possible to get reinfected, so isolation doesn’t necessarily mean more staff at the peak.

Also they can’t test for if you’ve had it, only if you’ve got it, so if they’re not testing currently, they’re not collating the data for later. It’s very short sighted.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 17, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> sorry replying to sim, who's frontline iirc. it seems like they're really keen to get people back on-shift asap and that testing is swaying in that direction.


They’re not even testing staff who have been exposed to confirmed cases afaik


----------



## Riklet (Mar 17, 2020)

Sorry to hear about the house nightmares sheo.

Everyone on this thread with any possible symptoms should most def be self-isolating. Better to be safe than sorry. It is definitely spreading and we must do our bit not to facilitate this by "soldiering on".

I believe the tight chest thing  and any kind of dry cough is a strong warning sign. Stay at home!

No evidence of numerous reinfection cases from China btw, just a handful. Granted it may be very possible but there isnt extensive evidence of this. I am really hoping that in 5 days I am properly better....


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 17, 2020)

sim667 said:


> Also they can’t test for if you’ve had it, only if you’ve got it...


that defo wasn't the impression they gave at the press conf. obvs is likely patent bullshit, just trying to sift one from t'other.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 17, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> I have a sore throat, mild headache and am much more sleepy than normal.


Been exactly the same today. No cough or temperature. Was able to work (from home) and concentrate easily, would probably not even think about it normally. Went to bed for an hour at lunchtime and slept which is a bit strange though.


----------



## oryx (Mar 17, 2020)

savoloysam said:


> Whatever I've got at the moment started directly in the chest. Just a cough for the first 24 hours but last night I woke up in a sweat and now the tiredness is creeping in. My lowerl chest feels like it's on fire but I still generally have more energy than the standard flu and I have no sneezes, runny nose or the other usual cold type systems just a horrible, burning, slightly flemmy lower lung/chest.



Don't want to alarm you, but I see you already think you might have CV - a lot of people on another forum I go on have been reporting the 'burning in chest' sensation, some having called 111 and been told to self-isolate. Some are getting better after a few days, others still in the thick of it.

Hope you (and everyone on here feeling ill) feel better soon and it doesn't get any worse.


----------



## Looby (Mar 17, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> that defo wasn't the impression they gave at the press conf. obvs is likely patent bullshit, just trying to sift one from t'other.


I thought they were developing something that can test if you’ve had it but they’re not there yet. Not sure though, I could have heard wrong.


----------



## elbows (Mar 17, 2020)

Looby said:


> I thought they were developing something that can test if you’ve had it but they’re not there yet. Not sure though, I could have heard wrong.



Serological tests that look for antibodies in your blood as evidence that you've had this virus in the past. As opposed to the swab tests that are looking for the virus itself.

Most of the tests we have heard about all over the world so far have been swab ones. Various serological ones have been developed or are in the process of being developed. They need to be verified, licensed and officially adopted by authorities in countries, and then produced in sufficient quantity, before we start to see a lot of data and strategies that need these come into play.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2020)

&sheothebudsworth - sorry you’re going through this shit - that ‘like’ wasn’t meant as a like - phone is being a twat - be well

Edit: correction - I’m being a twat who can’t type.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2020)

Edie said:


> Have you got a carbon monoxide alarm babes?



And this.  Was about to say this.

Thanks, Edie. X


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2020)

elbows said:


> Serological tests that look for antibodies in your blood as evidence that you've had this virus in the past. As opposed to the swab tests that are looking for the virus itself.
> 
> Most of the tests we have heard about all over the world so far have been swab ones. Various serological ones have been developed or are in the process of being developed. They need to be verified, licensed and officially adopted by authorities in countries, and then produced in sufficient quantity, before we start to see a lot of data and strategies that need these come into play.



Was talking to a micriobio dude in the pub earlier (yeah, I know) - he said the only test they’re doing right now is rPCR - is that right?

Edit - yeh, went to pub.  Micropub with no old folks in there.  Never thought I’d be pondering the moral ramifications of going to the fucking pub


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2020)

oryx said:


> Don't want to alarm you, but I see you already think you might have CV - a lot of people on another forum I go on have been reporting the 'burning in chest' sensation, some having called 111 and been told to self-isolate. Some are getting better after a few days, others still in the thick of it.
> 
> Hope you (and everyone on here feeling ill) feel better soon and it doesn't get any worse.



Fuck. i’ve had burning in the chest since that nasty bug 3 weeks back.

Figured it was just life telling me I’m too fat.


----------



## elbows (Mar 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> Was talking to a micriobio dude in the pub earlier (yeah, I know) - he said the only test they’re doing right now is rPCR - is that right?



RT PCR yes, thats the official one, where swabs are used to collect the samples before going through that process.

Other tests do exist, it may be possible to buy them from private clinics, but I doubt that officialdom currently recognises the results of them. In the UK the most I've heard about these was a passing mention in a Guardian article ‘There is a policy of surrender’: doctor on UK’s Covid-19 failures



> Mark Gallagher, a consultant cardiologist, is at home with a temperature of 38 and is pretty certain he has Covid-19. But the NHS will not test him for it. Instead, he has paid for a test kit from a private UK clinic and a colleague in China is sending him another.



Actually there have also already been short pieces on tv news where companies developing tests talk about their work, but these are mostly framed as something for the future or currently only available on a small scale/not officially.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2020)

elbows said:


> RT PCR yes, thats the official one, where swabs are used to collect the samples before going through that process.
> 
> Other tests do exist, it may be possible to buy them from private clinics, but I doubt that officialdom currently recognises the results of them. In the UK the most I've heard about these was a passing mention in a Guardian article ‘There is a policy of surrender’: doctor on UK’s Covid-19 failures
> 
> ...



The guy had a ring of knowing his shit. 

My time is mostly taken up with trying to keep the logistics of about 110 (last count) cancer trials from collapsing, but one colleague of mine is working on a trial for treating the worst effects of this mofo with an erstwhile arthritis drug - apparently they have some evidence that there may be an effect.  

I hope so - it looks to me like treatments are going to come well before any serious vaccine.


----------



## oryx (Mar 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> Fuck. i’ve had burning in the chest since that nasty bug 3 weeks back.
> 
> Figured it was just life telling me I’m too fat.


Don't want to alarm anyone, just to flag up a common experience. It could be other things - just a normal chest infection. (So far   ) I have only had mild viral chest infections so am as yet unfamiliar with this, but it could be this is a normal symptom of a slightly worse one and people are just noticing it more, IYSWIM.

Disclaimer - I am far from a medical expert!

ETA. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2020)

oryx said:


> Don't want to alarm anyone, just to flag up a common experience. It could be other things - just a normal chest infection. (So far   ) I have only had mild viral chest infections so am as yet unfamiliar with this, but it could be this is a normal symptom of a slightly worse one and people are just noticing it more, IYSWIM.
> 
> Disclaimer - I am far from a medical expert!



I agree totally.  I had something that felt very like flu and something like heartburn with an assortment of abdominal pains following it.  I think it’s a different virus.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 17, 2020)

Almost certain I've just got a cold - snotty as billy-o and throat is sore - no temperature and not much cough. Scared to go to bed though in case I wake up with it in my chest. Hate this feeling.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Almost certain I've just got a cold - snotty as billy-o and throat is sore - no temperature and not much cough. Scared to go to bed though in case I wake up with it in my chest. Hate this feeling.



From what I’ve read, sore throat isn’t part of the Big Bad deal, nor is snotiness.  Generally speakinfg, and not a medic. 

Best just try to relax and sleep it off, bud.


----------



## oryx (Mar 17, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Almost certain I've just got a cold - snotty as billy-o and throat is sore - no temperature and not much cough. Scared to go to bed though in case I wake up with it in my chest. Hate this feeling.


I had something like this a few weeks ago and am as sure as I can be that it wasn't CV - I was fully expecting it to go to my chest, but it didn't. 

The 'snotty as billy-o' reminded me that I was having to sleep with a tissue under my nose for several nights running. Sorry for TMI and especially if anyone is eating at this late hour. 

I also had a sore throat and felt pretty ill, but it was just a normal cold.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 17, 2020)

Yeah, I know I've got a cold - lime pickle cleared it right up for half an hour earlier - but it's like tonight now I know I'm in an at risk category it's stopped being a B movie happening elsewhere and is real, and here, and tapping on the windows of my bubble.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 18, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, I know I've got a cold - lime pickle cleared it right up for half an hour earlier - but it's like tonight now I know I'm in an at risk category it's stopped being a B movie happening elsewhere and is real, and here, and tapping in the windows of my bubble.



Yeah, I’m in a high-risk category too due to a dodgy heart, but the age thing is a really big factor.  I think we’re both a bit short of 60 going by posts so that’s something.

It does feel a bit “disaster movie” though. I’m just trying to avoid very large gatherings.  Working from home is sending me a bit postal after just two days, and I know I’m really privileged just having the choice.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 18, 2020)

Any new 2hats ? Did you manage to swing a test?


----------



## 2hats (Mar 18, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Any new 2hats ? Did you manage to swing a test?


Aches and pains. Mild fever again and cough. Spent part of the day asleep. Busy with work this evening. Wouldn't expect to get a test unless they want guinea pigs for something novel in the coming weeks. Current tests largely reserved for frontline clinical staff.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 18, 2020)

Look after yersel, bud


----------



## 2hats (Mar 18, 2020)

8ball said:


> Look after yersel, bud


 I'll probably be fine.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 18, 2020)

Well my chest feels a bit worse today, so I've called in sick but am now having the confusing 'so are you self-isolating' convo with them - I don't really know! 
111 online tells me to contact my gp asap, today - but the surgery is closed until tom morning - going to try to get a phone consultation with the GP's partner practise, when they open at 12.

I did call 111 and got directed to the coronavirus bit, but no more clarity there really, without going beyond the bit where your symptoms are more severe/you're unable to look after yourself (not the case, obvs) and insisting on speaking to someone, which I don't want to do - I know they're busy.

Also means I'm not sure what to do re Southern water, if they turn up - do NOT want to put anyone else at risk - but then still can't say for certain that that isn't causing our symptoms in the first place unless/until it's fixed. 
Also if we should all be self-isolating in POO HOUSE  now, or not.

I am just COMPLETELY confused!


----------



## Riklet (Mar 18, 2020)

Just try and self isolate in one room for now and get your family to sort out the water people from a safe distance. Im sure theyll be used to a wide berth by now and wont need their hands held.

Hope the chest tension breathing thing isnt too bad. 111 were really helpful once I got through. I just stayed on hold until I got a nurse. Didnt realise they were redirecting to GPs, I guess theyre swamped. For the sake of your work - sure just tell them youre ill and self isolating and keep it simple no?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2020)

I exposed myself yesterday to two buses and a crowded shop and my nose is now leaky - but I know it takes 3 days .. I was particularly careful at work on Monday.
My thermometer still says I'm hypothermic - though it's now 36.3 instead of 35.5 ... neck glands up a bit, slight headache

But I've had symptoms on and off for months now - was off for a week two weeks ago with something moderately convincing as light flu - as have been several colleagues ...

It would suit me to get a light dose of it now so it's over and done with.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 18, 2020)

I may have it, but if so, a genuinely mild case.

Symptoms were sudden onset of fever, that familiar feeling of a virus setting up shop in my throat, then burning in the chest and repeated pain in the lungs, like it was trying to break its way in, got repulsed, then regrouped for another attack. Joint pain thrown into the mix made me especially suspicious. Never got much of the infamous cough, but reading accounts of other mild cases, this isn't invariable, and was a watery feeling in the lungs one morning.

On the mend from whatever it was, but can honestly say it's the strangest bug I've ever had the dubious pleasure of hosting, as symptoms come and go in waves, sometimes hours apart. If it is Covid-19, I was extremely lucky, and will take a test when they're finally available. Just hope I got some useful antibodies for my trouble.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 18, 2020)

Is it me or is it a bit odd to like a post when someone says they are feeling really ill and it might be a quite serious virus?  U75's dark side.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 18, 2020)

Get the feeling an appropriate function may be spun into the forum code when this pandemic's consigned to the history books!


----------



## Azrael (Mar 18, 2020)

Descriptions of two mild cases here, may be of interest to anyone with similar symptoms. The mayor of Miami got away with a runny nose, so there's clearly one helluva spectrum.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm actually starting to feel moderately crap - I would probably have signed off sick if I wasn't at work ..  so I think I'd better stay away from my neighbours ...
I hope I wasn't "typhoid Mary" at work.
A colleague returned from Spain on Monday  - though i think he'd been back a few days.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 18, 2020)

Riklet said:


> Just try and self isolate in one room for now and get your family to sort out the water people from a safe distance. Im sure theyll be used to a wide berth by now and wont need their hands held.
> 
> Hope the chest tension breathing thing isnt too bad. 111 were really helpful once I got through. I just stayed on hold until I got a nurse. Didnt realise they were redirecting to GPs, I guess theyre swamped. For the sake of your work - sure just tell them youre ill and self isolating and keep it simple no?



Thank you for this! 

My son is wfh, so is a bit tied up (IT tech stuff, has been on the phone fairly constantly afaict and is very concerned about wfh correctly, I think!  ) but it's also fairly complicated to explain to them what's happened anyway. Daughter is 14 and will undoubtedly have another killer headache by this arvo. 

I am really not struggling to breathe, at all and my chest isn't painful, either, just very tight - which is constant - and am aware that there is extra effort to take _deep_ breaths, if that makes sense.

Tbc, it was the standard online 111 thingy that routed me to contacting my GP. I did then call but gave up when I got to the point that they said there was no need to speak to them if you were coping with it ok, etc - just felt a bit guilty continuing when I can imagine how busy the service must be but you've given me the confidence to stop being so ridiculous on that front, given that it is complicated by the sewage issue and whether or not I should actually let them in, plus whether we should all be self-isolating etc.

We are all in our rooms, with windows open and doors closed just because of the bloody smell/fumes anyway, so are as isolated from each other as it's possible to me, for most of the time.

I'm least worried about work, tbf - I have told them all I can tell them for now and will update them if/when I know any different myself.

One of my colleagues came in yesterday but just to clarify with my manager what her own thoughts were on the new advice, given that her (colleague's) husband has had _very_ covid like symptoms for over a week, she has another two people in her household with new coughs (they host foreign students, so there are lots of comings and goings and the household is generally around 9, although she's had 3 French students making a last ditch run for home now) and her daughter is in a high risk category - and my manager said 'Well, it's only _advice_, so I think you'd be fine'  
She was eventually sent home to self-isolate for 14 days, 5 hours later, after we sent various rumblings around the place and of course there are now loads of teaching staff off and lots of kids (either off or just being taken out), so I _hope_ they'd appreciate that I'm being sensible, along with feeling a bit iller than I'd normally be comfortable working with anyway - the long story, short  being really that I think they'd be hard pressed to be arseholes about it right now.

Anyway, thanks again - I am going to call back  and then make a decision about Southern. It's worth me calling them and asking that they at least try and access the two completely different houses they need to, to look at the drains there anyway, even if they can't come in - but I would like them to be able to make their own decisions based on better advice than I give myself as to whether they choose to come in or not, iykwim.

ETA - Called and she just followed the bog standard no temp and/or temp = no coronavirus rule and says no prob at all with letting them in etc - and just to try and speak to the GP specifically about the kids headaches, re the sewage issue (just have everything crossed now that they can sort that quickly).


----------



## ddraig (Mar 18, 2020)

I've had a temperature on and off for a while, felt really weird yesterday a couple of times and fell asleep on sofa 
Then was really unsteady when I got up, went to bed and a while later my t shirt and sheets were soaked with sweat :/ 
Also got a couple of spots on face and few on back (possibly heat rash)
Have been coughing but not much
Trying not to be paranoid

Currently on leave from a retail job and stayed in a not great hotel on Monday :/
Clearly have to self isolate in case

Take care all


----------



## weltweit (Mar 18, 2020)

take care of yourself ddraig


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2020)

Might have been said already, but to those of us feeling that tightness in the chest - could it 'just' be anxiety? Pretty sure it is with me - no temp, but am a bit snotty and have a mild cough (which I've had for ages, since before this all blew up)


----------



## Mogden (Mar 18, 2020)

Well I've declared self isolation to work. I've had that swollen glands feeling for the last week or so but dismissed it. And scratchy sinuses but today I'm flushed, hands are cold which only happens when I'm ill, and I'm wheezy and don't have asthma. Bugger knows if it is but I'm in the medical field-ish so contamination is a big risk. I also slept shit loads last night.

I don't have a thermometer so can't check my temp properly so on balance it seemed wise 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Riklet (Mar 18, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Might have been said already, but to those of us feeling that tightness in the chest - could it 'just' be anxiety? Pretty sure it is with me - no temp, but am a bit snotty and have a mild cough (which I've had for ages, since before this all blew up)



I just assumed it was anxiety initially but it def isnt. It's a different feeling. And noticable when you take deep breaths.

Bit unlikely everyone is getting such similar symptoms combined with chest tightness/discomfort and breathing deeply being more of a challenge as just coincidenal anxiety symptoms. Any sign of fever and temperature dry cough or general unwell feelings I reckon it's time to self isolate. If this illness is Covid19 then obvs it's impossible for 111 etc to mass diagnose people, and people are responding in very different ways. The issue is obvs you may be highly infectious.

Sheo def get your family to sort out all the water shit, theyre just going to have to step up and work it out irrespective of their circumstances. Write them texts or send them audio messages if theyre struggling. You def shouldnt be letting them in and talking to them if unwell right now. Think about yourself and resting up as a priority.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 18, 2020)

Riklet said:


> I just assumed it was anxiety initially but it def isnt. It's a different feeling. And noticable when you take deep breaths.
> 
> Bit unlikely everyone is getting such similar symptoms combined with chest tightness/discomfort and breathing deeply being more of a challenge as just coincidenal anxiety symptoms. Any sign of fever and temperature dry cough or general unwell feelings I reckon it's time to self isolate. If this illness is Covid19 then obvs it's impossible for 111 etc to mass diagnose people, and people are responding in very different ways. The issue is obvs you may be highly infectious.


I've had the wheezy bit for a little while and I thought it might be a touch of anxiety. It feels like I've already done a festival this year and smoked a ton over the weekend or when it's really cold and you can feel that frosty rattle. It's bloody dangerous for autists and others with altered senses of sensation. I've got a high pain threshold and generally need to be pouring with sweat or asleep on my feet before I'll even realise I'm actually THAT ill. Given that I'm aware how risky this is to others I've really had to think about how sick I might be. Weird feeling.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 18, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Might have been said already, but to those of us feeling that tightness in the chest - could it 'just' be anxiety? Pretty sure it is with me - no temp, but am a bit snotty and have a mild cough (which I've had for ages, since before this all blew up)


Something on my chest but isn't that tight; minor discomfort really. I monitor lung function with a blood pulse oximeter. Have never smoked.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 18, 2020)

Rang work today and they told me to self isolate and not bother with a doctor.

Have had a tight chest too, and I don’t get anxiety pangs in my chest. I get anxiety poops


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 18, 2020)

It would be really helpful to speak to someone who recovered from it. How do you deal with the self isolation stuff? It's me and my mum in the house. I have a really weird sore throat that feels like it's burning, no urge to cough or anything tho in fact I tried to, to see what happened, and I couldn't!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 18, 2020)

I actually don't think I have it but without being tested I don't know lol.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 18, 2020)

Big headache, temperature, no cough at all. Sent home from work.

I don't believe I have coronavirus but will stay out of the way of people anyway.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 18, 2020)

Mogden said:


> I've had the wheezy bit for a little while and I thought it might be a touch of anxiety. It feels like I've already done a festival this year and smoked a ton over the weekend or when it's really cold and you can feel that frosty rattle. Given that I'm aware how risky this is to others I've really had to think about how sick I might be. Weird feeling.



Yes mine started off as a 'too many fags?   ' feeling (the chest and the mild sore throat) but is defo not and I'm not feeling anxious outside of passing anything on.
Water man has been and gone - had a croaky, hoarse throat himself, which he apologised for and I said I was also feeling a bit ill but with no temp or cough - we just stood at a sensible distance for the duration. He said it would defo NOT be sewage, where it was, so looks like I'm back to initial diagnosis of decaying rodents which would at least stop smelling at some point  and means that at least we are NOT being poisoned by any obvious toxic fumes/gas - so hooray for that! 

Will sit it out for now and stay upstairs as far as possible now.
My school has actually, finally shut today anyway (it obvs all quickly spiralled out of control with me off  ), so we can essentially hole up without thinking much more about it, which is a relief - no more decisions on that front, just get on with being mildly ill.

Not sure what to do about my daughter's headaches - may just be an age thing (I got lots of headaches/migraines at her age) but I'll call my gp tomorrow and if I can get to speak to him and see if he can suggest anything.
She's had regular eye tests but we're due one although that's going to have to wait a bit now.

I'm getting a bit worried about paracetamol though - she's going through them and there are none anywhere local to us but I'll worry about that when I have to. I am avoiding taking them myself for now to eke them out as far as poss!
I've been reluctant to let her have any ibuprofen _just in case_  but she's had to take some a couple of times when nothing else has shifted it.
She did get a headache today but I'm hoping that not then having to sit through classes will make a difference to how intense they get and how quickly they lift - now that I'm not worrying about the smell (apart from _the smell_  ) I can completely relax about her being here, where it's obvs much more peaceful.

My son is being very rigid about his day. I asked if he could nip to the coop to see if they had eggs and he said I can but not until 1pm, when I'm on lunch (and that I had to have the list ready so that he didn't waste any of his lunch time). 

Tbf, they are working as a team, so have agreed lunch hours etc so that it's all covered properly (and he's not gone without worrying about the long term implications of all of this on his job  )…so it's not as ridiculous as it sounds but it's still making me LOL. He _actually said_ 'Sorry, _that's just the way it is_' 
I said 'Oh shut up, you wanker  ' and the girl and I had avocado on toast instead, while he opted to buy a sarnie from the coop because _he's at work_  

He did go and get the shopping during his lunch break though - and has brought teas up etc, along with providing some light entertainment (it's really only comical cos it's one of those rare opportunities you get to view your child in roles you don't normally see them in - and tbf I'm just mega impressed that he did actually get up in time and is actually doing the work - I had imagined a looser arrangement of sitting in pants, playing computer games, but he is _actually providing IT support_.   ).

Hope everyone else is doing ok - whatever we do or don't have, it's really not unmanageable (my daughter's headaches aside  ) but yes, am happier not to have to even interact with work for daily updates, for now.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 18, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> It would be really helpful to speak to someone who recovered from it. How do you deal with the self isolation stuff? It's me and my mum in the house. I have a really weird sore throat that feels like it's burning, no urge to cough or anything tho in fact I tried to, to see what happened, and I couldn't!



I have a list of jobs I was saving up (for if/when the schools shut  ) - mainly waxing some furniture (DEFO not a job for a dodgy chest) and picking bits of glass and burnt building out of all my plants in the garden (a job that I've repeatedly had to put on hold for months, when other jobs kept piling up) and weeding/pruning/tidying them all... and we have some playing cards and 'Cards Against Humanity' (as requested by my daughter) on order, plus I ordered some racks to replace the ones I lost to go with the Mah Jong set I have, which I'd really like to teach the kids (if I can remember myself - but Google will help). My daughter has been wanting to make a pineapple upside down cake, so that, too.

Erm but none of that involved me being ill  so for today at least I'm mostly lying in bed doing fuck all 

The practical stuff is odd, too, eh - I have a Tesco delivery due on Friday which I better now mark as needing to be left outside. 

What will you find especially difficult, froggy? x


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 18, 2020)

sheothebudworths said:


> I have a list of jobs I was saving up (for if/when the schools shut  ) - mainly waxing some furniture (DEFO not a job for a dodgy chest) and picking bits of glass and burnt building out of all my plants in the garden (a job that I've repeatedly had to put on hold for months, when other jobs kept piling up) and weeding/pruning/tidying them all... and we have some playing cards and 'Cards Against Humanity' (as requested by my daughter) on order, plus I ordered some racks to replace the ones I lost to go with the Mah Jong set I have, which I'd really like to teach the kids (if I can remember myself - but Google will help). My daughter has been wanting to make a pineapple upside down cake, so that, too.
> 
> Erm but none of that involved me being ill  so for today at least I'm mostly lying in bed doing fuck all
> 
> ...



Like am I still allowed to sit in the room with my mum and watch tv? How bad does it have to be,? I was a bit sniffly just now and coughed a few times so do I need to start now,


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 18, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Like am I still allowed to sit in the room with my mum and watch tv? How bad does it have to be,? I was a bit sniffly just now and coughed a few times so do I need to start now,



Ah, I see what you mean. So she has no symptoms of illness? Any underlying conditions?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 18, 2020)

sheothebudworths said:


> Ah, I see what you mean. So she has no symptoms of illness? Any underlying conditions?



She had a weird temperature spike a week ago and she's been coughing but tbh she's still not entirely better from the thing we had in December. Normally her temp is 36 and it went up to 37.5 very briefly.

Tbh if anyone has underlying conditions it's me!


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 18, 2020)

sheothebudworths said:


> Ah, I see what you mean. So she has no symptoms of illness? Any underlying conditions?



She's had a cough since December. She's taking about going to visit my grandma next week and sitting in her garden ffs


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 18, 2020)

I dunno - If it was me, I would probably just assume you both have it/will get it (that kind of being the point of the 14 days) rather than put loads of energy into _completely_ isolating yourselves from each other within the household because it's hard enough as it is. My son is in his room 95% of the time anyway  and my daughter a fair, bit but she's as likely to be with me as not and I'm not sure I could/would insist she wasn't.

However, within that, it's still possible to continue with all the usual, sensible precautions - handwashing, using and disposing of tissues, keeping things as clean as possible (erm...that's another of my outstanding jobs  ) and of course you don't have to be wrapped round each other all the time either!

But also, what would make you more _comfortable_? Better able to cope with the whole thing?

The NHS stuff is confusing because obvs no one is going to view a cough that started in Dec as NEW but the temperature rise was very recent, however brief _and_ you have some ill-y symptoms, too - and if your grandma is over 70 - or really just_ anyway,_ for now - that does seem like a bonkers idea.

It does sound like the lockdown stuff may be ramped up soon anyway (precisely because people _aren't_ getting it) but can you have any sort of a convo with her where you just really emphasise that it's not a time to take any risks, that it's serious and that we do all need to make changes for a time - that it's really and truly about the risks to people beyond ourselves and that we all have to take responsibility for that as far as we can.

It is very difficult cos it's all so different - and a lot of it involves us being far more direct and less polite than we're maybe used to be being, or feeling even more responsible and guilty for our own actions - which is not wrong but can defo add to the anxiety - so it's challenging on all sorts of levels, beyond the huge worries about health and...well, life and death.
It's just way, way out of our experience.

I'm trying to approach this bit of time as a rest, really. Because I'm ill and I'm tired and because everything is so upside down and because for now, two weeks is perfectly doable. There's no ignoring what's going on all around us, everywhere - but at these points that you can't do anything but sit tight and wait, then that's simply just what you need to do. xxxx


----------



## Azrael (Mar 18, 2020)

[edit: sorry, wrong C-19 thread!]


----------



## cyril_smear (Mar 18, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> I have a sore throat, mild headache and am much more sleepy than normal.



Sleepy or feel like rubbish? I had the same thing until recently. Larted about two weeks. It wasn't anywhere near as bad as flu.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 18, 2020)

Pretty sure I have it. It's weird because the symptoms come and go, but reading online that seems consistent with other people's experiences. 

Friday - felt achey, tired, run down, but nothing that felt specifically like it was the virus. 
Saturday night - suddenly felt totally fine, so thought it was a passing bug
Sunday - feeling run down again, tired achey
Monday - displaying proper symptoms now, tight chest, cough, short of breath
Tuesday - felt better again, so thought I was over it. A lot of the time I've wondered if this really could be it - it's felt very mild. 
Wednesday - worst day yet, tight chest, cough returned, even more short of breath

I read somewhere that breathing difficulties tend to kick in around day 8/9, and then if they worsen then that's when it gets serious.


----------



## Reno (Mar 18, 2020)

I’m not sure if I’m imagining things but since today I’m feeling run down and I’ve been feeling dehydrated for the last couple of days. I don’t have a cough or a fever, my temperature is actually three of for degrees below my normal body temperature, I feel cold to myself. I’ve got a good chance of catching it because as part of my job I’m in contact with a lot of people. Then again, maybe it’s psychosomatic but I‘ll possibly call in sick if I still feel like this.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 19, 2020)

clandestino said:


> Pretty sure I have it.....I read somewhere that breathing difficulties tend to kick in around day 8/9, and then if they worsen then that's when it gets serious.



I think after 8-9 days you should mostly be on the mend, average total infection time is 11 days apparently. Pretty sure it gets serious before day 9 for people who are vulnerable tho. I believe youre refering to that email which was being circulated but I don't know how much that can be trusted.

Exactly as you describe, I noticed the illness having various peaks, fading and coming back and chest tightness and cough not being constant and consistent. Being achey, run down and generally exhausted was more ongoing, however.

Drink lots of liquids and get lots of rest.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 19, 2020)

8ball said:


> It’s kind of weird that so many posters have had this v similar bug, but it’s not something we’d normally be talking about so much.
> 
> I really think it’s something else (there are types of influenzavirus other than the main nasties they vaccinate for) and there’s a bit of wishful thinking in thinking we could maybe now be immune and have dodged a bullet.




Right. Is that because no one usually talks about the bleughr stuff that we all experience throughout the cold season? 

It strikes me that a lot of detail is lost because of that "toughing it out, sucking it up" thing.

How much fine detail could be harvested if we all reported everything?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 19, 2020)

sheothebudworths said:


> I dunno - If it was me, I would probably just assume you both have it/will get it (that kind of being the point of the 14 days) rather than put loads of energy into _completely_ isolating yourselves from each other within the household because it's hard enough as it is. My son is in his room 95% of the time anyway  and my daughter a fair, bit but she's as likely to be with me as not and I'm not sure I could/would insist she wasn't.
> 
> However, within that, it's still possible to continue with all the usual, sensible precautions - handwashing, using and disposing of tissues, keeping things as clean as possible (erm...that's another of my outstanding jobs  ) and of course you don't have to be wrapped round each other all the time either!
> 
> ...


Yes it's really difficult. I think if we can't talk to or be in same room as each other it will be impossible and make it even more difficult. At least I can spend time in the garden. Its just the thought of breathing in the pathogens.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 19, 2020)

savoloysam said:


> I'm sick and I think I've got it. Obviously can't get tested for it.
> 
> Reasons I think I've got it...
> 
> ...



Day 4 of symptoms and I actaully feel much perkier today. Slight lethargy remains, less of the night sweat last night, chest loosening slightly but the nagging flemy cough feels like it will set in for a while. Obviously everyone is different but this is far from the worse virus I've had. Just hope I don't get what others have claimed as the "second wave"


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 19, 2020)

clandestino said:


> Pretty sure I have it. It's weird because the symptoms come and go, but reading online that seems consistent with other people's experiences.
> 
> Friday - felt achey, tired, run down, but nothing that felt specifically like it was the virus.
> Saturday night - suddenly felt totally fine, so thought it was a passing bug
> ...



If you are not better or are getting worse after 7-10 days you need to seek advice ASAP.  Chances are you are moving onto Pneumonia or some other form of secondary infection (which quite possibly CAN be treated)


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 19, 2020)

Riklet said:


> I honestly think maybe Ive had it. Could just be another virus though...
> 
> Still got a tight chest. Breathing feels more forced, especially at night. Kinda minty lung feeling too like when you smoke menthols and occasional random shooting aches. Had a big anxiety freak out with chest tension when trying to sleep last night... not nice.
> 
> ...


This is very similar to how I feel except I also have a fever and headache. I was fine yesterday but it's hit me like a tonne of bricks over night. The first sign was my mouth was really dry yesterday and I  kept wanting to clear my throat. Then a tightness in my chest that I put down to anxiety about losing my job.
  Tossed and turned all night, sweating so much i threw iff the covers and opened my window wide. I'm having shooting pains in my chest now. The odd thing is that even though I woke up choking coughing, I've only coughed a few times since. Weirdest dry cough. My lungs feel tight and like I've eaten a pack of airwaves. My left eye is looking decidedly zombie like and scared my son....a bright red circle on it.

Anyway we're self isolating for 2 weeks just in case. Got friends and family willing to pick us up shopping luckily. Im most sad I won't get to see my eldest. He said he wants to drop off mothers day presents and wave to me through the window. 

My phone screen hurting my eyes now


----------



## Riklet (Mar 19, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Clair De Lune Lune probs best to have a break from screens and rest your eye! Yeah the cough is on and off for lots of peeps it seems and yeah the airwaves description is a good one.

Loads of liquids a good idea. I drank warm water mostly as found that more soothing. Also drank honey lemon and apple cider vinegar blurghh mix at the start which was actually kinda soothing. And peppermint tea hot and cold. Cut out caffeine cos I was so dehydrated.

Make sure you properly rest, it goes it stages and takes days and days tbh. Paracetamol probs good if you have fever.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 19, 2020)

Riklet said:


> Sorry to hear that Clair De Lune Lune probs best to have a break from screens and rest your eye! Yeah the cough is on and off for lots of peeps it seems and yeah the airwaves description is a good one.
> 
> Loads of liquids a good idea. I drank warm water mostly as found that more soothing. Also drank honey lemon and apple cider vinegar blurghh mix at the start which was actually kinda soothing. And peppermint tea hot and cold. Cut out caffeine cos I was so dehydrated.
> 
> Make sure you properly rest, it goes it stages and takes days and days tbh. Paracetamol probs good if you have fever.


Thanks. I think I have those things as it goes. I'm chugging water constantly and didn't fancy coffee anyway.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 19, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Big headache, temperature, no cough at all. Sent home from work.
> 
> I don't believe I have coronavirus but will stay out of the way of people anyway.



Woke up feeling fine today btw. For which I'm grateful.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 19, 2020)

Some tips here for sick folks or for anyone worried about becoming sick. Some of which will be obvious to some but hopefully of some use to some people



Spoiler: No supporting links



1. Take Vitamin D3 (not just any old vitamin D but D3. I recommend the Vitabiotics one) nornally 1000IU's is enough but if you're sick and or have not been anywhere sunny recently you can buy 2000IU tablets. Vitamin D3 is the single most important supplement you can take. It's not strictly a vitamin, it's a steroid hormone which your immune system depends on to function properly and in this country at this time of year virtually everyone is deficient. This one is very important. Have you noticed that you don't get sick often when you get plently of sunlight or if you do you recover quicker? It's not called the "sunshine vitamin" for nothing.

2. Echinacea. Supports your immune system in a number of ways including increasing white blood cells which are crucial to fight viruses and bacterial infections.

3. Magnesium. Most people are insufficient and it's important for over 300 biological processes in the body.  Make sure you getting enough!

4. Turmeric . Seriously look it up. It's a powerful anti-inflammatory and has an endless list of health benefits. Ever wondered why most Indian people don't get as sick as the rest of us? Alot of experts speculate it's because of their diet with Turmeric being the most important spice of all. You can add it to virtually any meal but you should add black pepper to it otherwise the body struggles to absorb it. Also see Garlic for tonnes of immune boosting benefits.

5. Sugars. CUT THEM OUT! All of them except what you find naturally in fruit. If you are drinking sugary nonsense, adding refined sugar to your drinks, eating cakes and biscuits, not only are you are slowly rotting your vital organs away and kicking your immune system while it's already down, the bad bacterias that can cause further illnesses love sugar and feed off this.

6. Speaking of bacteria, get healthy ones in your diet. Eat sauerkraut, healthy fibres, root vegetables, mushrooms, natural yoghurt or take the probitic supplements if it's easier! 80% of your immune system is in your stomach. Feed it well.

7. Cut down on refined carbohydrates and eat more healthy fats. Look up the Keto diet regarding this. There is science behind and loads of people swear by it. If like me, you can't go full keto just cut downs on the carbs and sugars and eat more oily fish.

8. If you must have tea and coffee even though you're sick go for decaf or better still green tea! You get used to the taste after a while and you can add honey and lemon to make it taste better!

9. The most obvious one. Drink lots of fluids. Not too many though as this can cause you to secrete too many vital nutrients.

10. Keep dairy to a minimum or cut them out completely. If you can't cut them out, go for organic.

11. Eat more nuts and seeds.

12. If you are not sick or when get better look up 16/8 intermittent fasting. This triggers Autophagy (Recycling your body's unhealthy cells and replacing them with new healthy ones)

13. Vitamin C - Personally i think if you eat well you get enough and it's importance is overstated. Some swear by it while others say the evidence is flimsy. A good case in point is why don't eskimos who only eat fish and don't get any fruit or veg in thier diet get scurvy? An interesting question!






Remember folks food is medicine!


----------



## clandestino (Mar 19, 2020)

clandestino said:


> Pretty sure I have it. It's weird because the symptoms come and go, but reading online that seems consistent with other people's experiences.
> 
> Friday - felt achey, tired, run down, but nothing that felt specifically like it was the virus.
> Saturday night - suddenly felt totally fine, so thought it was a passing bug
> ...



Better day today...


Friday - felt achey, tired, run down, but nothing that felt specifically like it was the virus.
Saturday night - suddenly felt totally fine, so thought it was a passing bug
Sunday - feeling run down again, tired achey
Monday - displaying proper symptoms now, tight chest, cough, short of breath
Tuesday - felt better again, so thought I was over it. A lot of the time I've wondered if this really could be it - it's felt very mild.
Wednesday - worst day yet, tight chest, cough returned, even more short of breath
Thursday - a little achey, not much of a cough, breathing much better but still feels a little tight

Looking on here - Stay at home advice - Coronavirus (COVID-19) - it says I am to stay at home until 7 days after the symptoms start. That means, in theory, I can go to the shops tomorrow, as there's my seven days up above. It feels a bit soon to go out, though, and a friend has been doing some shops for us, so there's nothing we need urgently. I think I'll leave it for another couple of days, just to be on the safe side. Maybe I'll count the seven days from the Monday...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2020)

ddraig said:


> I've had a temperature on and off for a while, felt really weird yesterday a couple of times and fell asleep on sofa
> Then was really unsteady when I got up, went to bed and a while later my t shirt and sheets were soaked with sweat :/
> Also got a couple of spots on face and few on back (possibly heat rash)
> Have been coughing but not much
> ...


Think I might have measles ffs!


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 19, 2020)

ffs  i don't deliver for that


----------



## Riklet (Mar 19, 2020)

clandestino said:


> Better day today...
> 
> 
> Friday - felt achey, tired, run down, but nothing that felt specifically like it was the virus.
> ...



Glad youre starting to feel better. I think youll find you dont bounce back to 100% that quickly tho so take it easy. I would DEF assume you are still contagious and isolate for another 7 days too, making it 14 days. Thats what NHS 111 told me on the phone.

I think the 7 day advice is to see if you get ill or display any symptoms, not full recovery if you do. Probs best to verge on the side of caution.

I am a lot better but the chest feeling is still there and hasnt gone completely. And im knackered from a day of not doing a lot...


----------



## Riklet (Mar 19, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Think I might have measles ffs!



Come off it. Surely you had MMR? Theyve been giving that for decades.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 19, 2020)

Riklet said:


> Glad youre starting to feel better. I think youll find you dont bounce back to 100% that quickly tho so take it easy. I would DEF assume you are still contagious and isolate for another 7 days too, making it 14 days. Thats what NHS 111 told me on the phone.
> 
> I think the 7 day advice is to see if you get ill or display any symptoms, not full recovery if you do. Probs best to verge on the side of caution.
> 
> I am a lot better but the chest feeling is still there and hasnt gone completely. And im knackered from a day of not doing a lot...



Advice is changing day by day. Current advice is as follows:


*How long to stay at home*
*If you have symptoms*
If you have symptoms of coronavirus, you'll need to stay at home for 7 days.

After 7 days:


if you do not have a high temperature, you do not need to stay at home
if you still have a high temperature, stay at home until your temperature returns to normal
You do not need to stay at home if you just have a cough after 7 days. A cough can last for several weeks after the infection has gone.

*If you live with someone who has symptoms*
If you live with someone who has symptoms, you'll need to stay at home for 14 days from the day their symptoms started. This is because it can take 14 days for symptoms to appear.

If more than 1 person at home has symptoms, stay at home for 14 days from the day the first person started having symptoms.

If you get symptoms, stay at home for 7 days from when your symptoms start, even if it means you're at home for longer than 14 days.

If you do not get symptoms, you can stop staying at home after 14 days.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 19, 2020)

Riklet said:


> Come off it. Surely you had MMR? Theyve been giving that for decades.



One can get it despite having been vaccinated. My mother wasn’t 100% sure whether I had been vaccinated as a toddler - I don’t want to make a claim I cannot uphold - but thinks that I had been. I became very ill with the measles when I was 15, going on 16. I also think I have heard of other cases of this happening.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 19, 2020)

clandestino said:


> Pretty sure I have it. It's weird because the symptoms come and go, but reading online that seems consistent with other people's experiences.
> 
> Friday - felt achey, tired, run down, but nothing that felt specifically like it was the virus.
> Saturday night - suddenly felt totally fine, so thought it was a passing bug
> ...


Burning in my chest ramped up yesterday: fever, (TMI warning) had to use the pottery, tightness in chest, aching and chills. Fever subsided after a few hours with what I can only describe as euphoria, and a real feeling the virus was on the way out. No idea if it is, but that's how it felt.

Took over twelve hours for tightness to subside, although it did ease up after the fever broke. Tightness is lingering, but greatly reduced, shortness of breath much improved, can breathe deeply with no serious discomfort. No fever, mild pins and needles comes and goes.

As it hasn't taken root in my lungs was able to be somewhat detached during progression of symptoms but if I'd also been down with pneumonia it would've been terrifying. Can definitely see how this could be a danger point, but we should be reassured that data suggests most of us will come through it without needing to be hospitalized, and several people don't seem to progress there at all.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2020)

Riklet said:


> Come off it. Surely you had MMR? Theyve been giving that for decades.


fuck knows tbh
bit better today and have spoken to NHS direct and someone from out of hours doctors


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2020)

Riklet said:


> Come off it. Surely you had MMR? Theyve been giving that for decades.


My 30-something neighbour only had one dose, and at 60, I had none - somehow had several polio shots - but the sugar lump I had in '65 isn't even on my record ... the only disease I know I had as a kid was chickenpox ... with moderately unpleasant shingles as a reminder 8 years ago ...
That's definitely on my list for the future... perhaps this thing was the kick up the arse I needed.


----------



## campanula (Mar 19, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Might have been said already, but to those of us feeling that tightness in the chest - could it 'just' be anxiety? Pretty sure it is with me - no temp, but am a bit snotty and have a mild cough (which I've had for ages, since before this all blew up)


 gods, for sure. dreadful panic attacks where I lose feeling in my hands, can't breathe or stop shaking. I have no idea whether I am ill, needing more meds or just getting in a flap. Mostly feeling that I have no agency here at all - have been in reluctant lockdown for 3 days because my partner and i both have dodgy health issues, and are getting on a bit. Have run out of milk and bread.


----------



## Winot (Mar 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Might have been said already, but to those of us feeling that tightness in the chest - could it 'just' be anxiety? Pretty sure it is with me - no temp, but am a bit snotty and have a mild cough (which I've had for ages, since before this all blew up)



This is pretty much me - have had cough on and off since Monday with no fever or temperature. Bit snotty (normal cold). Bit tired. Have been at home since Tuesday staying in.

Last night felt a lot worse - aching limbs and tightness in chest. Woke up in night thinking I was having panic attack (really rare for me and I’m not prone to anxiety normally).

Still no temperature, not coughing much but this chest tightness is horrible. No rasping when I breathe deeply.

(I’m 48, fit non-smoker)


----------



## Azrael (Mar 20, 2020)

The tightness was a bugger, although I get the feeling mine's been a lot less than other "mild" cases.

All fever symptoms gone now, felt strange, moderate pressure on chest earlier but realized my diaphragm was trying to let rip, so I let it, and have been gulping in air ever since, which feels wonderful. Slight burning sensation as I inhale but nothing on recent days.

Barring nasty surprises, think I've run the full course now.

Far from the illest I've been, since the most serious symptoms never appeared, but very strange experience, and unnerving since I was aware throughout how this can go so catastrophically wrong in others. If it was C-19, not something to be messed with.


----------



## Winot (Mar 20, 2020)

How long were you ill for Azrael?


----------



## Azrael (Mar 20, 2020)

Winot said:


> How long were you ill for Azrael?


Symptoms appeared last Thursday evening. Goodness knows what the incubation period was, think five days is average, so that's as good a guess as any.

Usual disclaimer that I haven't been tested so it could be something else, although the symptoms and course make me doubt that. Will see down the road.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 20, 2020)

savoloysam said:


> Day 4 of symptoms and I actaully feel much perkier today. Slight lethargy remains, less of the night sweat last night, chest loosening slightly but the nagging flemy cough feels like it will set in for a while. Obviously everyone is different but this is far from the worse virus I've had. Just hope I don't get what others have claimed as the "second wave"



Day 5 and I continue to feel better. Just a run of mill headache and a deep raspy cough. Stuff like this normally hits me harder and longer so has got me wondering if I've actually had it or not. I would personally be glad to pay for an antibodies test if or when it becomes available.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 20, 2020)

Azrael said:


> Descriptions of two mild cases here, may be of interest to anyone with similar symptoms. The mayor of Miami got away with a runny nose, so there's clearly one helluva spectrum.



Just looked at this. Shows both cases testing positive way beyond 7 days. Personally Im sceptical of the NHS advice there of 7 days of self-isolation even with symptoms... many people may be feeling better with reduced symptoms but continue to test positive and maybe even be infectious for another week or more afterwards. 14 seems much more sensible... but really they are gonna have to start testing people eh.

Anyone who suspects they may have it but has basically got better quickly within 2-3 days please be cautious and have a look at that link above even tho it's a very limited study.

Day 12 here and im feeling pretty great - woke up with the euphoria someone else mentioned like the tail end of mdma or something. Chest still bit odd but im ignoring it. Doing my first home exercise and still drinking lots of water. Took me ages to fall asleep last night but huge amounts of tension in my body started to really subside and felt properly relaxed for the first time in ages. Cough has stopped too.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 20, 2020)

Apols if I've been skim-reading, but how many on here talking of having this thing have been tested?
And was it the swab test or a serological test?


----------



## elbows (Mar 20, 2020)

Nobody here has had the test as far as I know, especially since they are currently testing hospitalised cases (and cases related to institutional outbreaks eg prisons).


----------



## Mogden (Mar 20, 2020)

I've not been tested but Riklet's post has reminded me that last week and the week before I had a hellishly bad time falling asleep, most unlike me who could nod off on a pinhead. Still got the Airwaves chest and my sleeping seems to be back to normal. I did have super achy legs last week and just put that down to gym stuff and walking lots of miles but it felt different to usual exhaustion.


----------



## Winot (Mar 20, 2020)

8ball said:


> Apols if I've been skim-reading, but how many on here talking of having this thing have been tested?
> And was it the swab test or a serological test?



You’re quite right I don’t know that I’ve got it. I don’t think OP intended the poll to have that level of certainty but I’ve changed my vote.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 20, 2020)

elbows said:


> Nobody here has had the test as far as I know, especially since they are currently testing hospitalised cases (and cases related to institutional outbreaks eg prisons).



Figured we'd have at least a few of the latter group.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2020)

Ahhh, fuck it.

Past three days I've had passing fevers, kind of like extended blushes for 30-60 mins, and a _slight _tightness in the chest, which raised my suspicions. Felt pretty fine otherwise though, so wasn't sure.

But just called my mum and spoke to someone for the first time in four days and I was getting out of breath, which is one of the clear signs, and I'm still feeling the effects about 10-15 minutes later.

Bugger 

e2a: no tests, obviously, just gonna stick around my flat until it goes away, or gets so bad I need medical attention. Fingers crossed for the former!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2020)

Does this mean I can touch my face with abandon now?  I live alone so can't infect anyone else.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 20, 2020)

The more I think about it, the more me being baking bloody hot last week as well as my armpit glands going mad makes more sense. Any PMT sufferers will know what I mean when I say it's like that then the blob arrives and you say "Oh that's why I've been eating everything and screaming like a banshee".


----------



## Winot (Mar 20, 2020)

There’s some info here about symptoms from China via the team at Imperial:


----------



## 8ball (Mar 20, 2020)

Get well soon Lord Camomile 

And everyone else here who’s poorly


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2020)

Cheers 

Imagine it'll get worse before it gets better, but hopeful to get through it relatively unscathed.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 20, 2020)

Yeah I've been getting chest pain, coughing and feeling out of breath quite a bit yesterday and today. I had to end a phone call with my mate because I was feeling out of breath. Whatever this is I hope it passes soon.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 20, 2020)

Just washed the dishes and heated up soup and I feel like I've done some serious exercise, as in muscles empty and now seizing exercise.

I've felt worse in the evening each day, so hopefully it's just that, but feels like I'm still on the way down, sadly.


----------



## Epona (Mar 21, 2020)

I thought I was coming down with something a few days ago, I was, but thankfully it was just an ordinary cold - I was a little bit snotty for a couple of days - but no fever, no persistent cough, and no aches or pains.  I really need to not get coronavirus as Nate is in the high risk group.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Mar 21, 2020)

On the day that human-human transmission was confirmed, I noticed I had a mild cold, a funny stomach, and a surprising rash on my leg. It wasn't enough to even stop me working out, although the stuffy nose did linger for a few weeks. I'd transited through several airports around seven days before, and been in some very busy shopping malls. I guess I washed my hands when I could, but not to the degree that we do these days!  My husband developed symptoms at exactly the same time as me. Our symptoms were identical, except he didn't get a rash. I was never sure if the rash was viral or because I didn't wash my gym leggings enough while travelling.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2020)

.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 21, 2020)

Hey feeling much better this morning, rang 999 and the people who got back were really reassuring tbh.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2020)

I just ordered a fingertip oximeter so I don't have to bother the NHS if I get sick.
I suppose I might pro-actively start to record a baseline ...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 21, 2020)

Looby said:


> You’re really fucking rude. People are nervous and confused. Maybe you should just stick to the health professional thread as your bedside manner fucking stinks.



'Health care professional'. Reassuring eh?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 21, 2020)

My head feels a bit clearer today and less dizzy but my cough is getting worse and causing pains in my chest. I'm hoping I can concentrate on a task today as I've been really bored but unable to do anything about it.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 21, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> My head feels a bit clearer today and less dizzy but my cough is getting worse and causing pains in my chest. I'm hoping I can concentrate on a task today as I've been really bored but unable to do anything about it.



Sorry to hear that. Try and put the tasks on the back burner for another week or so! If it hits you quite hard you need to save your strength and rest, stay warm etc not overdo it.

I totally sympathise btw as was basically unable to do anything much productive for more than a week. Frustrating.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 21, 2020)

Thank you   in better news my zombie eye is looking less scary and hurting less.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 21, 2020)

Barking_Mad said:


> 'Health care professional'. Reassuring eh?



Here’s an idea. Why don’t you pack it in with cross thread beef









						Possible vaccines/treatment(s) for Coronavirus
					

Shit post. Don't post nonsense like this, especially as a new thread with a title like you've given it.




					www.urban75.net
				




Against a health care professional ( LynnDoyleCooper ) who is perhaps literally cleaning the nations shit up while you carry on being mardy.

You should be offering unconditional support to everyone in the Health service right now, not carrying on some ridiculous disagreement.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 21, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> My head feels a bit clearer today and less dizzy but my cough is getting worse and causing pains in my chest. I'm hoping I can concentrate on a task today as I've been really bored but unable to do anything about it.


Aside from the obvious health concerns, this is one of the things I'm looking forward to least, being too knackered to do _anything _and just getting bored.

Hope you're feeling good enough to keep yourself more entertained/engaged


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 21, 2020)

Installing a kettle, tea, water bottle, honey, paracetamol and supenoodles right next to my bed was a damn stroke of genius.


----------



## Looby (Mar 21, 2020)

Barking_Mad said:


> 'Health care professional'. Reassuring eh?


This is done with now, let’s not drag it up again.  Especially not with a professional who is probably under a lot of strain trying to help keep a health service running.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 21, 2020)

I had a terrible flu a couple of weeks ago, with an ongoing cough now. I feel largely better now but one symptom I had which I'm still not fully over is a complete loss of the sense of smell, which I'd never had before.
For example even using bleach I could not smell it.
I think its slowly returning now as I'm getting the odd whiff of things 
I've just read that this symptom is being reported by a lot of sufferers. 
I reckon I had Corona!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2020)

I also had modest flu and sustained cough and weakness - now I have neck gland issues and a vaguely sore throat and runny nose.
But in my case I have recently had noticeably *enhanced *smell - though not quite as pronounced as when I used to get cluster headaches ...
Sod's law I will end up being the Typhoid boomer ...

Temperature 32.4 !


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 21, 2020)

Hey everyone, so I had a complete freakout last night as I felt very hot, was coughing and was having chest pains, loads of pressure on my chest and trouble breathing, plus my lips seemed  to have changed colour, probably a combination of panic and actual symptoms, I did the diagnostic tool and they told me to call 999, which I did. The nurses who called back were actually really reassuring and told me that this is very common, that I just needed to stay at home, drink loads of water and take paracetamol. I feel relieved I'm probably not dying but also really embarrassed and ashamed of myself  

They said that I had done absolutely the right thing by calling them and that these were very common symptoms and I just need to monitor and call if its worse. I feel better now I've been drinking plenty of water and had some sleep.


----------



## elbows (Mar 21, 2020)

Can you get a thermometer? At least that would be able to give you a solid measure of one aspect, might be useful for reassuring etc. This is a battle against not just the virus but our own minds. Its not easy. Fingers crossed


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 21, 2020)

My dad gave me a thermometer. Gonna take my temp in a bit x


----------



## nogojones (Mar 21, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Temperature 32.4 !



That's well into hypothermia territory. I'd check your themometer is working, or that you're shoving it right to the back of the underside of your tongue.

IIRC you have mentioned something about diabeties here before and apart from sitting on hilltops in winter I think this may be another potential cause


----------



## elbows (Mar 21, 2020)

I have not started doing tests such as eating icecubes before reading temperature orally, but if I recall none of the temperature readings gentlegreen has mentioned here in recent weeks sound like they are accurate. Looking on the bright side, at least they have tended to be so far off that there isnt much doubt something is wrong with the readings.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2020)

nogojones said:


> That's well into hypothermia territory. I'd check your themometer is working, or that you're shoving it right to the back of the underside of your tongue.
> 
> IIRC you have mentioned something about diabeties here before and apart from sitting on hilltops in winter I think this may be another potential cause


Tried both thermometers - shoved them everywhere except where the sun don't shine.

Luckily the doc jumped the gun with the "diabetes" thing - and I'm 15KG lighter now - being 60, if I felt that was an issue I would ask to be excused at work ... but I just bought a bright orange mountain bike, so I would feel guilty trying that one 
I will hopefully have a fingertip oximeter arriving on Monday ...


----------



## nogojones (Mar 21, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Tried both thermometers - shoved them everywhere except where the sun don't shine.


Well if you want a really reliable reading.....

Just remember to give them a quick swill after


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a runny nose now,  think it's just wine flu though


----------



## campanula (Mar 21, 2020)

Cripes, I have no idea  if I am feeling shit because of anxiety, withdrawals or CV. Have had a really tight chest and sore throat/earache for days but am assuming that, because my partner isn't experiencing these, it must be just anxiety. My offspring are harassing us to go and hang out in the woods...which I would if I didn't have to collect my bloody script. Course, none of the offspring know about this so I have to keep fobbing them off saying I can't leave my tomato seedlings. Which is ridiculous, obvs, and understandably, all 3 offspring have been practically packing my bags, guilting me (because we are both in vulnerable groups). I would indeed nip off to rural isolation if I felt remotely healthy...but living in a horsebox (converted but still) in offgrid seclusion is bloody hard work (fetching water, lighting fires and so on).


----------



## nogojones (Mar 21, 2020)

campanula said:


> Cripes, I have no idea  if I am feeling shit because of anxiety, withdrawals or CV. Have had a really tight chest and sore throat/earache for days but am assuming that, because my partner isn't experiencing these, it must be just anxiety. My offspring are harassing us to go and hang out in the woods...which I would if I didn't have to collect my bloody script. Course, none of the offspring know about this so I have to keep fobbing them off saying I can't leave my tomato seedlings. Which is ridiculous, obvs, and understandably, all 3 offspring have been practically packing my bags, guilting me (because we are both in vulnerable groups). I would indeed nip off to rural isolation if I felt remotely healthy...but living in a horsebox (converted but still) in offgrid seclusion is bloody hard work (fetching water, lighting fires and so on).


How come you're in withdrawal? Are you on a daily pickup?

Apart from your seedlings (which I wouldn't be overjoyed leaving unattended) could you play the H&S card and tell them that hanging out with three extra people trebles your risk and you would prefer the comfort of your own heating?


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 21, 2020)

Much better and less anxious than last night but still getting tight chest when I walk around. Might go into the garden in a bit. My mum is ill tho and im a bit worried, not necessarily just because of corona but she's a chronic pain sufferer who needs to walk around so wonder what it's all gonna do


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 21, 2020)

clandestino said:


> Pretty sure I have it. It's weird because the symptoms come and go, but reading online that seems consistent with other people's experiences.
> 
> Friday - felt achey, tired, run down, but nothing that felt specifically like it was the virus.
> Saturday night - suddenly felt totally fine, so thought it was a passing bug
> ...



how are you now?  ok I'm hoping.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 21, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Here’s an idea. Why don’t you pack it in with cross thread beef
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I work at a University training nurses. I've been doing all I can with my colleagues to make sure 3rd year nurses can continue their studies, get their placement expenses so they can continue to pay their rent and continue on their placements as it looks like they'll be called in to help, if, they wish, providing they've met specific criteria.

I've also two relatives who are NHS nurses and my brother's partner is a week away from giving birth and I've two elderly parents, one a heavy smoker with a double prolapse and the other a chronic alcoholic. Both live 25 miles away and don't seem to understand 'no contact, don't go to the shop to get booze and fags'. My wife is asthmatic and a smoker.

Anyhow. Apologies to all concerned, nobody has my respect more than NHS workers.


----------



## CycleMore (Mar 22, 2020)

clandestino said:


> Better day today...
> 
> 
> Friday - felt achey, tired, run down, but nothing that felt specifically like it was the virus.
> ...


I am glad you are feeling better


----------



## Cloud (Mar 22, 2020)

I have a constant cough which produces mucus if i smoke weed but becomes dry and annoying if i don't but here's the thing: I've been like this badly for about 8-12 months at least if not longer and it's probably my existing lung disease or asthma. The cough is so bad i think it keeps the neighbours up at night. It seems impossible to know if this is just normal. It;s a bit worse lately but i'm getting on a bit and smoke etc. I don't think i'd notice unless i had the temperature thing but i can't go out cos im coughing like ma and freaking people out. I'm sure im ok but i do have the most bizzare aches in my fingers and joints, not too bothered as i seem to be choking to death anyway. COULD REALLY DO WITH A HOME TEST!


----------



## steveseagull (Mar 22, 2020)

Hope all the ill people are feeling better soon


----------



## Mogden (Mar 22, 2020)

Still no idea if this is the c word. Day on the sofa today. Walking like I'm drunk but that's not that unusual for me, thanks dyspraxia. No energy but got insomnia which never happens with me. I can sleep or nap anywhere, anytime. Dizzy with icepick headaches now and again. Not much appetite either. Airwaves chest still. Had to stop for a breather just going up the stairs earlier.

A family member is now at a very bad chest stage and they've had to call for further advice. I've not had contact with them but this is getting very close to home now.


----------



## Callie (Mar 22, 2020)

Urgh I feel rough. High temp yesterday and today (around 38!), headache, snotty, sore throat. A bit coughy but not as a significant symptom.

This is going to take me out if work for at least a week and I never managed to get my laptop set up to function off site . We're so busy and were already 3 down last week though one is due back tomorrow. Fuck.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 22, 2020)

It's so weird that the symptoms are so varied (assuming we all have it); makes it that little more anxiety inducing.

So far so good for me, still just a general tightness/pain around the chest and getting of breath. Breathing isn't inhibited, just feels like the breath is doing less once it's in there.


----------



## Callie (Mar 22, 2020)

No way to know for sure if it is COVID...unless I am selected for testing at work (unlikely). I'm definitely unwell though so shouldn't go in tomorrow regardless. Just hope my symptoms don't progress. Seem to have a sore jaw too as if I've been cleaning my teeth?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)

Callie said:


> . Seem to have a sore jaw too as if I've been cleaning my teeth?


Me too - not to the point of pain, but like a continuation of my swollen neck glands - I'm calling this bacterial still ...
I had to test-ride my new pushbike and it was heavy going ...
I'm not very useful at work - and I'm using up leave from Wednesday onwards - really only motivated to collect stuff I had delivered - may well sign myself off tomorrow at least ... I sneezed earlier which s not a good sign ...


----------



## Callie (Mar 22, 2020)

If you have symptoms GG you should isolate. You might feel well enough to keep on keeping on but what about other people you might encounter or possibly infect if it is COVID-19.

That said IIRC you pretty much constantly have flu like symptoms so not sure where that leaves you?!


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 22, 2020)

Think I may have it, or at least what a lot of you have had...

Thursday: bit of a dry cough, lightheaded although that isn't unusual for me. A bit tight in the chest on and off since Monday. 
Friday: coughing less; had three beers in the evening and developed a splitting headache, sacked out at about half ten.
Saturday: felt shite all morning, woke repeatedly with headache from about 5am onwards - but again, being middle aged this isn't unusual for me after a couple of drinks  Slept loads, but badly. Felt alright in the afternoon  Tired and rather achy in the evening, went to bed early. 
Today: slept fine, woke up feeling a bit stiff, then got progressively more and more achy. Headache, scratchy throat, knackered. Now have temperature of 38. Been in bed all afternoon. Coughing some, but not loads (yet - fingers crossed). 

I'm a bit anxious tbh. Husband and kids all seem fine, so I guess it's 7 days gulag in the bedroom for me  Just really hope they don't get it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)

Callie said:


> If you have symptoms GG you should isolate. You might feel well enough to keep on keeping on but what about other people you might encounter or possibly infect if it is COVID-19.
> 
> That said IIRC you pretty much constantly have flu like symptoms so not sure where that leaves you?!



temperature 35.6 - apparently normal for me  That's two thermometers at the same time.

Maybe this is just what being 60 is like ...


----------



## clandestino (Mar 22, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> how are you now?  ok I'm hoping.



Mostly better now - thank you! Was still a bit breathless on Friday and Saturday. Had a drink for the first time in six weeks last night, and that seems to have finished the virus off. Either that or the hangover is worse! It does come and go, though, so waiting to see if it all reappears.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 23, 2020)

Just updating my symptoms to keep a record, really...

Thursday: bit of a dry cough, lightheaded although that isn't unusual for me. A bit tight in the chest on and off since Monday.
Friday: coughing less; had three beers in the evening and developed a splitting headache, sacked out at about half ten.
Saturday: felt shite all morning, woke repeatedly with headache from about 5am onwards - but again, being middle aged this isn't unusual for me after a couple of drinks  Slept loads, but badly. Felt alright in the afternoon  Tired and rather achy in the evening, went to bed early.
Sunday: slept fine, woke up feeling a bit stiff, then got progressively more and more achy. Headache, scratchy throat, knackered. Now have temperature of 38. Been in bed all afternoon. Coughing some, but not loads (yet - fingers crossed).
Monday: no aches or temp  bit tight in the chest and coughing a bit more  Quite tired but still feel okay for now.


----------



## Callie (Mar 23, 2020)

I feel a bit better today, less flu-y. Meaning I don't feel as shivery, achy, hot and cold. I seem to be coughing more with a bit of a rattle. Temp still reading around 38 too.

Have contacted work. That's me off for 7 days. They've set up a special hotline so they can manage staff shortages better (hospital). I got a text yesterday from the bank team after a registered nurse to work on one of the wards.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 23, 2020)

I did wonder if the breathing thing was just me thinking about it too much but I did a video chat with niece and Ma Mogden this morning and I had to keep stopping for breath as I was talking :s Paid weekly so I've just had my wageslip for last week. This is gonna be tough  No bloody idea how I'm gonna manage at work this week when I have to go back. I usually walk about 6 miles a day and I'm getting out of breath going up and down my stairs so I won't be able to cycle in. Arse.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 23, 2020)

Speaking to my SIL yesterday on Zoom, who is pretty sure she has it, she was coughing, dryly, non-stop. It's the first person I've seen who I think definitely has it. She's 50 and lives in Walthamstow. Her spirits were up but then again she's one of the funniest people I've ever known (comedy funny, belly laughing funny).

Another niece, early 20s, smoker, was too ill to join in the Zoom thing. She is apparently feeling very ill and properly self-isolated confined to her own room, with own towel etc. She lives in Hackney.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2020)

No temperature or new cough but woke up with a thickness around the throat, which is slightly interfering with my breathing. Off my food too. Not Corona probs but unwelcome all the same.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 23, 2020)

I've had a bit of a tick box exercise in the symptoms since last Wednesday but feel fine today.  Funny thing is though I've felt fine a few times in the last few days before going a bit downhill again.  I dunno, I hope it is it as I can't be bothered to go through it again.  That being said it has been pretty minor for me as I expected it would be. Early 40's, non-smoker otherwise healthy and fortunate to have inherited an excellent immune system which sees me rarely get ill.

If it is the virus I have had I can well believe that there will be some lucky people who will get it and not even notice.  

I'm not really sure how much use a thread like this is because as it stands very few of us will get tested so unless it is serious enough to require hospital we won't know for ages whether we have had it.  Also even if we did know we had it our experience is going to differ so greatly depending on so many factors and luck.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> No temperature or new cough but woke up with a thickness around the throat, which is slightly interfering with my breathing. Off my food too. Not Corona probs but unwelcome all the same.


me too - 100 percent - the neck / throat thing - though I've been seeing it as a continuation of the mild sinusitis and moderate bronchitis that has pretty well gone now ... still not the merest hint of a fever - been feeling the cold a bit - went to bed in the afternoon on Saturday ...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2020)

That's what viruses DO though innit? They fluctuate in terms of symptom severity. That's how I know whatever I might have is probably viral, because of that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 23, 2020)

Mogden I had a phone call with my line manager just now and was getting out of breath, despite being sat on my arse in bed (I do talk a lot though).


----------



## Mogden (Mar 23, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Mogden I had a phone call with my line manager just now and was getting out of breath, despite being sat on my arse in bed (I do talk a lot though).


Good to know, in the nicest possible way, I'm not the only one. I'm glad I've just about packed up smoking this year. Had about 7 fags since New Year. Walking to work is going to be challenging. I may have to concede to the bus.

ION the family member has a secondary lung infection, a recurring corona symptom they were told, diagnosed and has been given antibiotics by their GP.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 23, 2020)

Be careful rushing back to work no? If youve been fairly ill takes a few weeks to recover, you dont want to weaken your body and get worse again. Day 15 here and I still am not well enough for work and normal routine, no way. Lots better overall though I think.

Ive still had bad headaches again on and off, dehydration and lower back aches back and got a kind of muccusy scratchy throat now. And I'm STILL worn out despite sleeping 11-12 hours a day. Fingers crossed this week it really starts fading. Also fingers crossed they start sending out testing kits so people properly know if the virus is out of their system.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 23, 2020)

I've got no choice. The extra pay bit to keep people in jobs is great but I'm at minimal working wage. I only get SSP, have very little in the way of savings and I'm not partnered so I work or I'm screwed. I don't even have mass expenses, just a very small income. There is a big chasm still in pay shortages. Unless my kidney disorder slaps a 12 week isolation order on me, I've got to go in.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 24, 2020)

Mate posted this 2 hours ago. He's late 50s and not been ill for 14 years. 

Many thanks for all the kind words and good wishes yesterday. Convinced now that I have this virus or some form of it. I’m posting to let people know what’s happening to me and what to look out for in yourselves. I’ve had the flu jab last year like many others.

Sunday pm started coughing and just felt very lethargic. Decided to sleep alone as a precaution. Monday morning, temperature of 37.8 at its highest. Spent the day in bed in isolation. Slept for most of it, my temperature went down as the day went on and became normal at one point. Headache, cough, freezing feet, sore mouth, sore hands! And just felt like I’m burning up. Wife face timed me in bed and talking hurt my chest and wore me out. I haven’t lost my appetite!
This morning my temperature is higher at 38 and it’s the worst I’ve felt.
There lots of info out there on how to avoid catching the virus but not much on what to do if you think you have it. Going to the doctors isn’t an option. We’re told to only phone 111 if you’re in distress. I’m lucky to have family around to look after me. I think there should be more info on how to look after yourselves.
Just paracetamol.

*Edit. I’ve stopped watching the news. It stresses me out.
There’s a lot of people going to suffering genuine hardships over the coming weeks/moths. Please look out for each other. ❤️


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 24, 2020)

Day 5. Normal temp, lungs feel like crumpled old paper bags,... more energy and feel better in myself and less achey but getting out of breath very easily, dizzy a lot. I attempted a gin and tonic last night and half way through I developed a headache and felt..really weird a local friend of mine who has had very similar symptoms said the same ..not good to mix even a small amount of booze with this virus.

Today all the snot has appeared suddenly.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 24, 2020)

Yeah I havent drunk anything at all since it started and not even fancied it tbh. Feels like one more strain on the body.

Realllly taking it easy today as I feel like I did too much too soon last week and got worse again. Proper resting and taking it easy and staying in bed. Quite bored and fed up but it's for the best. I never get over any virus or cold quickly and this is no exception.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 24, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Mate posted this 2 hours ago. He's late 50s and not been ill for 14 years.
> 
> Many thanks for all the kind words and good wishes yesterday. Convinced now that I have this virus or some form of it. I’m posting to let people know what’s happening to me and what to look out for in yourselves. I’ve had the flu jab last year like many others.
> 
> ...



A lot of this sounds very similar to my experience but my symptoms were a lot less severe.

Not sure I agree with the bit about their being not much information on what to do if you get it.  The answer is essentially nothing and ride it out, like flu and colds.  Drink plenty of water and paracetamol may help with the fever and aches and pains, beyond that though there is little that can be done.  Time is as ever the best healer.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 24, 2020)

Riklet said:


> Yeah I havent drunk anything at all since it started and not even fancied it tbh. Feels like one more strain on the body.
> 
> Realllly taking it easy today as I feel like I did too much too soon last week and got worse again. Proper resting and taking it easy and staying in bed. Quite bored and fed up but it's for the best. I never get over any virus or cold quickly and this is no exception.


You're sensible.  I always try to rush the healing process as I can't bare laying in bed or being bored at all.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 24, 2020)

Clair De Lune I am suddenly snotty today too. And still tired. Have taken to having a post-lunch lie down, I could get used to this tbh.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2020)

If you have symptoms, could be a good idea to help others and use this: 









						ZOE Health Study
					

Fight major diseases like COVID & cancer logging your health daily with millions of community scientists supporting global health research.




					covid.joinzoe.com


----------



## Callie (Mar 24, 2020)

I've gone all snotty. My temp is down today. I've lost my sense of taste n smell though. Various hits on the net for anosmia being a COVID-19 symptom but not sure how reliable that might be as I have had this before with a cold.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 24, 2020)

Temp has gone up again just now


----------



## Azrael (Mar 24, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Day 5. Normal temp, lungs feel like crumpled old paper bags,... more energy and feel better in myself and less achey but getting out of breath very easily, dizzy a lot. I attempted a gin and tonic last night and half way through I developed a headache and felt..really weird a local friend of mine who has had very similar symptoms said the same ..not good to mix even a small amount of booze with this virus.
> 
> Today all the snot has appeared suddenly.


Sounds good call, I signed the pledge moment first symptoms appeared, as will be as abstentious as a northern Methodist fronting the Temperance League until completely asymptomatic.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Mar 25, 2020)

My cough is finally starting to subside but still getting chills, however whatever I’ve had has decided it’s not finished with me yet. Start coming up in hives on my arms legs and groin and last night my face has swelled up so I look like I’ve had a botched Botox job. Going to see if I can get a telephone appointment with the doctors this morning. Really fed up of being ill now and still got a week of total isolation to go.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 25, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Temp has gone up again just now


Mine as going up and down last night too. thought I was done with that part but nope. This is a real clinger. Cwtch May x


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 25, 2020)

And to you love xx Feeling thoroughly despondent this morning - fed up of being ill, missing human contact, waaaah.


----------



## spirals (Mar 25, 2020)

No testing but dr says I have it.  2weeks later and still feeling rubbish


----------



## Pingety Pong (Mar 25, 2020)

spirals said:


> No testing but dr says I have it.  2weeks later and still feeling rubbish


What symptoms did you have exactly? Hope you feel back to normal really soon! And at least you know you're immune now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 26, 2020)

I may be developing conjunctivitis ... 
Temp 36.5 - which is 1 degree high for me ...
And I know I have this strong desire to lose 15kg and I'm not doing anything, plus my anxiety level is high, but my appetite is falling off a cliff...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 26, 2020)

I just downloaded the "covid symptom tracker" to help science ,- seeing as my 9 year old PC can't cope with protein folding ....


----------



## xes (Mar 26, 2020)

editor said:


> If you have symptoms, could be a good idea to help others and use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's for people that don't have symptoms too! Good idea for all of us to do it!

(putting key strokes where my mouth is.. in 5,4,3...)

I hope everyone who has this, or is feeling ill, gets better soon! Take care of yourselves, please.


----------



## Callie (Mar 26, 2020)

I look forward to updating the app again tomorrow with my progress - temp went up again, too bunged up and cant breathe though nose, still cannot smell or taste anything, my neck hurts at the sides (?nodes doesn't feel lumpy though), tired, mild fatigue.

Going to have to talk to work tomorrow to find out if i'm the same on Monday should I go into work. I have a feeling my boss will say yes!


----------



## xes (Mar 26, 2020)

Callie said:


> I look forward to updating the app again tomorrow with my progress - temp went up again, too bunged up and cant breathe though nose, still cannot smell or taste anything, my neck hurts at the sides (?nodes doesn't feel lumpy though), tired, mild fatigue.
> 
> Going to have to talk to work tomorrow to find out if i'm the same on Monday should I go into work. I have a feeling my boss will say yes!


Don't give them the option, you phone up and say you're not going in as you are self isolating.


----------



## Mation (Mar 26, 2020)

Callie said:


> I look forward to updating the app again tomorrow with my progress - temp went up again, too bunged up and cant breathe though nose, still cannot smell or taste anything, my neck hurts at the sides (?nodes doesn't feel lumpy though), tired, mild fatigue.
> 
> Going to have to talk to work tomorrow to find out if i'm the same on Monday should I go into work. I have a feeling my boss will say yes!


Don't go to work. Better safe than sorry, for you and everyone.

Wishing you well, soonest x


----------



## nagapie (Mar 27, 2020)

So my kids' dad is sure he has it. Been ill since Monday with dizziness, headache and generally feeling unwell and not being able to sleep. But no cough or temperature.
Could he have it?
Of course we are all in isolation now but worrying myself as my youngest has a respiratory condition; he's well at present.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 27, 2020)

Day 8 and I'm feeling almost back to to normal today. Phew.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2020)

nagapie said:


> So my kids' dad is sure he has it. Been ill since Monday with dizziness, headache and generally feeling unwell and not being able to sleep. But no cough or temperature.
> Could he have it?
> Of course we are all in isolation now but worrying myself as my youngest has a respiratory condition; he's well at present.


I've been under the weather for weeks and coincidentally have taken to my bed with dizziness.
But my last exposure to other humans was six days ago when I started developing a sore throat.
It's vaguely hypo-like so I necked a couple of bananas just in case..
Yesterday was similar, but it was weakness rather than dizziness.
But I've been down this road before two years running with effects from a virus persisting long after....
Temperature currently my 35.4 "normal"...

.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 27, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I've been under the weather for weeks and coincidentally have taken to my bed with dizziness.
> But my last exposure to other humans was six days ago when I started developing a sore throat.
> It's vaguely hypo-like so I necked a couple of bananas just in case..
> Yest
> .



So same symptoms. Wish I knew if it was CV. Would be such a relief to know it doesn't affect my vulnerable child, although we still have 9 days to go when symptoms could develop but I've had a sore throat for over a week.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2020)

nagapie said:


> So same symptoms. Wish I knew if it was CV. Would be such a relief to know it doesn't affect my vulnerable child, although we still have 9 days to go when symptoms could develop but I've had a sore throat for over a week.


The problem I've had is that 3 weeks or so ago I had a moderate dose of something flu-like plus unusually for me a bit of bronchitis and the slight persistent phlegmy cough I had then has now totally gone.
No reports of sickness from work colleagues I last was with 11 days ago.
I've been taking leave too, so I don't have my daily cycle commutes which are my standard measurement of fitness.


----------



## Looby (Mar 28, 2020)

So I first had potential corona symptoms 18 days ago. Through that time I’ve had sore throat, temperature on and off, a cough, tight chest and slight shortness of breath when moving around and talking for a long time and also runny nose and sneezing. I also had diarrhea in the first couple of days. All could be corona or something else entirely. 

I started feeling better but since yesterday my chest has felt tight again, it feels burny and again a slight shortness of breath. Cough has been there throughout but mild.
I don’t feel right but I don’t feel really poorly either but I am scared. 

I have health anxiety which has been really well managed for ages but this isn’t helping.
So the tight chest could well be anxiety.
I just don’t know what to think and when to worry because I’ve had symptoms for nearly 3 weeks, should I seek medical advice? Everything is saying stay at home if you can manage your symptoms but when does that change if you’ve been mildly unwell for a long time? 

TLDR: What’s corona and what’s anxiety and will I die? 😄


----------



## weltweit (Mar 28, 2020)

My ex thinks she has it which means her her partner and my son on isolation and not to leave the house for 14 days. She has a relatively mild case, a cough and a temperature.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 28, 2020)

Looby said:


> So I first had potential corona symptoms 18 days ago. Through that time I’ve had sore throat, temperature on and off, a cough, tight chest and slight shortness of breath when moving around and talking for a long time and also runny nose and sneezing. I also had diarrhea in the first couple of days. All could be corona or something else entirely.
> 
> I started feeling better but since yesterday my chest has felt tight again, it feels burny and again a slight shortness of breath. Cough has been there throughout but mild.
> I don’t feel right but I don’t feel really poorly either but I am scared.
> ...



I'm getting the exact same, kinda worrying tbh.


----------



## elbows (Mar 28, 2020)

Looby said:


> I just don’t know what to think and when to worry because I’ve had symptoms for nearly 3 weeks, should I seek medical advice? Everything is saying stay at home if you can manage your symptoms but when does that change if you’ve been mildly unwell for a long time?



I am not qualified to give medical advice. I can say that when I've read things about this, the emphasis tends to be all about seeking medical advice if there is a worrying decline in the condition of the person, rather than milder stuff dragging on for weeks longer than hoped.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 28, 2020)

Looby said:


> So I first had potential corona symptoms 18 days ago......
> 
> TLDR: What’s corona and what’s anxiety and will I die? 😄



I'm in a very similar situation to you. My GP reckons if I did have corona, I may have also picked up another bug or virus while my immune system was weakened. I have to say I think it's the same thing though, and every time Ive felt better I feel like I've then overdone it and the chest tightness and cough have come back. It's very distinctively the same thing... just a lot milder than the first 8-9 days say. I am really fed up about not getting better tbh.

I reckon some people just struggle to fully fight the virus off, perhaps as it's so new etc. I am now eating loads of fresh ginger every day and trying to be as healthy as possible generally. In China (and perhaps elsewhere) they seemed to be giving antivirals etc to help people recover but def not happening here for milder cases so I think just try and be super healthy and take it easy, listen to your body and rest up.

Since even normal viruses can affect people for a good 3 weeks I think it's fair to say some peeps just struggle to get it out of their systems and dont recover so quickly. Quite a few folks who recover from hospital arent discharged for weeks and then presumably are still recovering at home after. Sure it could be anxiety making it worse too and I'm sure that doesnt help recovery but for me personally it's been a different feeling too.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 28, 2020)

I hope you are all feeling better soon. 

If you think you have it, do you have an idea when it where you got it?


----------



## Looby (Mar 29, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I'm getting the exact same, kinda worrying tbh.


Hope you’re on the mend soon too, this is worrying but we’re ok.x


----------



## Looby (Mar 29, 2020)

Riklet said:


> I'm in a very similar situation to you. My GP reckons if I did have corona, I may have also picked up another bug or virus while my immune system was weakened. I have to say I think it's the same thing though, and every time Ive felt better I feel like I've then overdone it and the chest tightness and cough have come back. It's very distinctively the same thing... just a lot milder than the first 8-9 days say. I am really fed up about not getting better tbh.
> 
> I reckon some people just struggle to fully fight the virus off, perhaps as it's so new etc. I am now eating loads of fresh ginger every day and trying to be as healthy as possible generally. In China (and perhaps elsewhere) they seemed to be giving antivirals etc to help people recover but def not happening here for milder cases so I think just try and be super healthy and take it easy, listen to your body and rest up.
> 
> Since even normal viruses can affect people for a good 3 weeks I think it's fair to say some peeps just struggle to get it out of their systems and dont recover so quickly. Quite a few folks who recover from hospital arent discharged for weeks and then presumably are still recovering at home after. Sure it could be anxiety making it worse too and I'm sure that doesnt help recovery but for me personally it's been a different feeling too.


Thanks, that makes sense. And you elbows.


----------



## Looby (Mar 29, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> I hope you are all feeling better soon.
> 
> If you think you have it, do you have an idea when it where you got it?


I’ve been thinking about this. I have a job where I spend a lot of time in and out of people’s homes and schools but I’d also had some annual leave where I was out and about quite a lot shopping and stuff.
On the Friday me and my husband went to a tiny Spanish restaurant and then to a crowded bar where I got very drunk and was hugging people because I love everyone. The man in the hello kitty T-shirt, the couple who are on their second date etc You get the picture. 
Anyway, that was Friday and I got a sore throat Monday and a cough Tuesday. It’s probably too soon after but there was lots of close contact and opportunities for spreading because I was so so pissed.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 29, 2020)

My nephew has it.  He's been really ill for a couple of days.
His mum called an ambulance last night cause he can't stop being sick.
And now he's vomiting blood.
They are so short of beds in the hospital that they won't admit him until he's become confused or can't string a sentence together.
This is really scary as he's living with his 76yr old nan who's just recovering from breast cancer.


----------



## LDC (Mar 29, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> My nephew has it.  He's been really ill for a couple of days.
> His mum called an ambulance last night cause he can't stop being sick.
> And now he's vomiting blood.
> They are so short of beds in the hospital that they won't admit him until he's become confused or can't string a sentence together.
> This is really scary as he's living with his 76yr old nan who's just recovering from breast cancer.



How old is he, and any of the classic symptoms leading up to this?


----------



## LDC (Mar 29, 2020)

nagapie said:


> So my kids' dad is sure he has it. Been ill since Monday with dizziness, headache and generally feeling unwell and not being able to sleep. But no cough or temperature.
> Could he have it?
> Of course we are all in isolation now but worrying myself as my youngest has a respiratory condition; he's well at present.



He _could_, but the symptoms don't really match much. People will still get ill with other things during this too, maybe even more so.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 29, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> How old is he, and any of the classic symptoms leading up to this?


He's had bad headache and shivers for a couple of days. Really weak and achy.  Continuously sick. No cough.
And as I said now vomiting blood.
The paramedics said a lot of people aren't getting the cough.
That's about all we've been told so far.
He's 30


----------



## Callie (Mar 29, 2020)

I think I either got mine (whatever it is) at work or in Brighton. Still not right here but improving. Today is day 8. I'm a bit worried about work as I will be expected back tomorrow. I still had a temp yesterday.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 29, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> He _could_, but the symptoms don't really match much. People will still get ill with other things during this too, maybe even more so.


Apparently he's had restricted breathing too. We are in london so loads of us must have it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 29, 2020)

I've had mildly sore lung feeling for over a week. Occasional dry cough, some abdominal discomfort and one morning of feeling like I was fighting a sore throat then felt fine. Then yesterday I had a couple of hours where it hurt mildly to breathe- chest felt tight, mild pain top of back. I drank my herbal respiratory tea and it went away (could just be the wave pattern) today very mild headache and general under the weather. No temp. This is how my friends started....
I'm confused, due back to work on Tuesday night, feel ok to go to work but really concerned about being contagious. Have been isolated since Friday when I went for a walk on my own.

?


----------



## extra dry (Mar 29, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I've had mildly sore lung feeling for over a week. Occasional dry cough, some abdominal discomfort and one morning of feeling like I was fighting a sore throat then felt fine. Then yesterday I had a couple of hours where it hurt mildly to breathe- chest felt tight, mild pain top of back. I drank my herbal respiratory tea and it went away (could just be the wave pattern) today very mild headache and general under the weather. No temp. This is how my friends started....
> I'm confused, due back to work on Tuesday night, feel ok to go to work but really concerned about being contagious. Have been isolated since Friday when I went for a walk on my own.
> 
> ?


how is your sense of smell? try sniffing or smelling vinegar.  can you hold your breath without discomfort?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 29, 2020)

Callie said:


> I think I either got mine (whatever it is) at work or in Brighton. Still not right here but improving. Today is day 8. I'm a bit worried about work as I will be expected back tomorrow. I still had a temp yesterday.



Better to have you off than the people you give it to also off.


----------



## LDC (Mar 29, 2020)

extra dry said:


> how is your sense of smell? try sniffing or smelling vinegar.  can you hold your breath without discomfort?



The breath holding thing is total bollocks. And the sense of smell thing is only anecdotal currently and doesn't prove anything either way.

Don't be giving out advice like that.


----------



## extra dry (Mar 29, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> The breath holding thing is total bollocks. And the sense of smell thing is only anecdotal currently and doesn't prove anything either way.
> 
> Don't be giving out advice like that.


sorry.  true don't listen to me.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 29, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I've had mildly sore lung feeling for over a week. Occasional dry cough, some abdominal discomfort and one morning of feeling like I was fighting a sore throat then felt fine. Then yesterday I had a couple of hours where it hurt mildly to breathe- chest felt tight, mild pain top of back. I drank my herbal respiratory tea and it went away (could just be the wave pattern) today very mild headache and general under the weather. No temp. This is how my friends started....
> I'm confused, due back to work on Tuesday night, feel ok to go to work but really concerned about being contagious. Have been isolated since Friday when I went for a walk on my own.
> 
> ?



I would stay off most of next week too tbh, even if it's a hard decision to make. Unless theyre willing to test you early next week?

So sorry to hear about yout nephew xsunnysuex how awful.. isnt there anywhere else that will admit him??


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 29, 2020)

extra dry said:


> how is your sense of smell? try sniffing or smelling vinegar.  can you hold your breath without discomfort?


I get the impression seem to be quite a few different symptoms not everyone will have all of them. The main universal one seems to he the tight chest and discomfort when breathing. Case studies of mild onset maintained normal temperature.


----------



## extra dry (Mar 29, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I get the impression seem to be quite a few different symptoms not everyone will have all of them. The main universal one seems to he the tight chest and discomfort when breathing. Case studies of mild onset maintained normal temperature.


Stay indoors or the garden only then.  I was ill and went to work now my boss has it, she said she was ill but not 100% its the illness. I feel guilty I may have given it to her.


----------



## Callie (Mar 29, 2020)

Checked my temp a few times this morning, 38.3ish so have called the work covid sickness hotline. They're going to call me back.

I think it's going to be hard to feel normal because staying indoor 24/7 is not normal. I ache but I think a lot of that is lack of movement. I feel well guilty but I don't think I can justify going to back to work if I am still feverish. Though if it was normal times i probably would go back :/


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 29, 2020)

My friend's daughter (25) had severe shortness of breath and was taken by ambulance to hospital in Exeter.  Blood tests, nebuliser, oxygen and chest x ray.  She's OK and has been discharged.

But we don't know if she had it.  The doctor thought she did. But as she's not elderly or vulnerable she didn't get a test.

Which shows the statistics for the madness that they are


----------



## ignatious (Mar 29, 2020)

I think I have it. I don’t get ill very often (a couple of days in bed every 5 years on average I’d say) and I don’t know what else it would be because it doesn’t feel like previous colds I’ve had. 

Looking back now the first signs were a sort of tickle in the throat and dryness around the Adam’s apple that I developed last week. I wouldn’t say it qualified as a sore throat and didn’t think anything of it at the time. It was noticeable but not discomforting. It felt like that feeling you sometimes get when you arrive abroad or there’s a seasonal change in the air. Very mild hay fever type thing. I also remember looking in the rear view mirror of the car and noticing my eyelids were red. I haven’t driven for 9 days so that might be completely unrelated, or it might be the first sign, who knows.

Anyway, on Thursday I started to feel hot and cold and felt a bit weak and lacking in energy. Then the cough started. It wasn’t a proper cough, just an annoying tickle at the top of the chest that had to be cleared every hour or two. There was nothing to clear though, it was dry. By this time I started to think about C19 and spent the night isolated from the wife and kids who were feeling fine. The night wasn’t great. I slept for three hours at one point but kept waking up to cough or because I was too hot or too cold.

On Friday I took to bed and felt pretty rough. I slept a bit, but never for very long because of the cough and other symptoms, which now included a headache, fatigue and changes in temp. That afternoon the cough changed to productive; the frog that had been a source of almost constant irritation could finally be caught. There wasn’t much in the way of phlegm and it was (unpleasant detail) too low down to bring up so I just have been swallowing what little there has been. There was some though, at least, which felt like a breakthrough because it now at least felt like a normal cough. It also made me think maybe this wasn’t C19.

Friday night was shit. I had been reading up on symptoms and what happens to the body with C19, and it was the middle of the night so there was that added weirdness, but it literally felt like a war was going on in my lungs. It wasn’t particularly painful but every time I filled my lungs it felt like there was something stopping them from filling up, but it wasn’t like there was something sitting on my chest it was more something pulling them down from within, like a glue. Sometimes I’d have to cough at the top of an inhale but mostly it just felt like my lungs were in some sort of weird stupor, idling along in neutral. I wasn’t struggling to breathe at all and I didn’t feel like I was in any trouble; I just lay there observing what was going on but I do remember thinking how dangerous this could get if the body was overloaded.

Saturday morning eventually came around after maybe a fitful 4 hours of sleep. I ate some fruit and went back to bed. I’d been taking paracetamol and drinking lemsip since Thursday (always within the recommended doses as I’m not prone to illnesses so hardly ever take anything, plus I didn’t know how long I’d be taking them for so didn’t want to overdo it.) and that took the edge off. I felt a bit worse than Friday but there were again times when I felt almost normal. It does seem to come at you in waves. By now I had the dreaded aches, mainly I think from the coughing. The cough was more insistent but the constant tickle had gone so there were periods of respite, broken by sudden involuntary episodes of hacking at the fucking globule of elusive whatever at the bottom of my throat. I snacked on fruit and a couple of muesli bars and drank gallons of Robinson’s lemon barley to keep fluids up and help to keep the throat lubricated. 

Saturday night was better than the previous despite a coughing fit that had me reaching for the Robinsons in the dark, and I sweated pints. Sleep was still fitful but this morning I woke up feeling like a corner has been turned. No paracetamol was needed until 11 and a decent appetite. The cough is less frequent and less severe although the headache hasn’t shifted. I am a little bit more bunged up than I have been so I wonder will I move onto a new stage of streaming and sneezing. I’d happily take that if it clears the lungs. It’s hard to describe the feeling in my lungs. They aren’t particularly wheezy or rattley but they feel smaller than they need to be for the job. 

Having said that getting around has caused no issues since the start. I’m not out of breath after climbing two flights of stairs and I can take in a decent lungful. In fact, I should stress that throughout this period there have been times when I’ve felt ok. Almost normal, but then a wave arrives and it knocks you back down again. I’ve had that feeling with flu where everything aches and you can’t bear getting up to do anything but I haven’t felt bedbound by this in that way. It’s actually harder to talk than climb the stairs because of the wretched frog. I’m going to take it very easy until my 7 days are up then I’d really like to get myself on the list for any antibody test that might be coming along to find out whether I had it or not so will call 111 to notify them.

I still think I have 2-3 days of symptoms ahead and I expect to feel a bit debilitated for a week or so after that but overall I feel on the mend and that I’ve gotten lucky with a very mild dose. I don’t know how typical this experience is because there is no testing for those who aren’t hospitalised and I never felt the need for that so I don’t know if this is Covid19. If I knew I had immunity I would happily help out in whatever capacity I could so it seems absurd that the Govt are not actively trying to ascertain the status of those showing minor symptoms. It could really backfire horribly down the line I fear because who are no longer at risk can play a huge part, medically and economically, in dragging us out of this.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> ..
> But we don't know if she had it.  The doctor thought she did. But as she's not elderly or vulnerable she didn't get a test.
> 
> Which shows the statistics for the madness that they are


Indeed, even shown by our own stats on this poll / thread, quite a lot of respondents but no one has been tested.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 29, 2020)

Callie said:


> Checked my temp a few times this morning, 38.3ish so have called the work covid sickness hotline. They're going to call me back.
> 
> I think it's going to be hard to feel normal because staying indoor 24/7 is not normal. I ache but I think a lot of that is lack of movement. I feel well guilty but I don't think I can justify going to back to work if I am still feverish. Though if it was normal times i probably would go back :/


You would feel more guilty if you went back infected someone and they then had complications....its not worth it for 7 days or even 14. In fact writing g that has completely made my mind up plus I'm having a tight chest episode again.Xxx


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 29, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> My friend's daughter (25) had severe shortness of breath and was taken by ambulance to hospital in Exeter.  Blood tests, nebuliser, oxygen and chest x ray.  She's OK and has been discharged.
> 
> But we don't know if she had it.  The doctor thought she did. But as she's not elderly or vulnerable she didn't get a test.
> 
> Which shows the statistics for the madness that they are



Christ this government are a fucking shitshower.


----------



## Callie (Mar 29, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> You would feel more guilty if you went back infected someone and they then had complications....its not worth it for 7 days or even 14. In fact writing g that has completely made my mind up plus I'm having a tight chest episode again.Xxx


I know  it's just weird. Work called me back, they've said that I should not go back until 48hrs have passed since I last had a raised temp. They have also said I can go in to be tested but that really that should have been done earlier into the illness and as I feel I am improving and the test result will take around 48hours there may not be much point which I would agree with.

I'd like to be tested, id like to know but in this case I'm not sure of the value!


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 29, 2020)

Callie said:


> I know  it's just weird. Work called me back, they've said that I should not go back until 48hrs have passed since I last had a raised temp. They have also said I can go in to be tested but that really that should have been done earlier into the illness and as I feel I am improving and the test result will take around 48hours there may not be much point which I would agree with.
> 
> I'd like to be tested, id like to know but in this case I'm not sure of the value!


Sorry, if you had a fever you need to be away from work for 7 days from illness onset


----------



## Callie (Mar 29, 2020)

kropotkin said:


> Sorry, if you had a fever you need to be away from work for 7 days from illness onset


I'm on day 8! They were expecting me back tomorrow but I can't as I'm still feverish


----------



## [62] (Mar 29, 2020)

I suddenly felt rotten on Friday morning. Ached all over, a bit of a sore chest but no coughing. WFH so just emailed my boss to say I was logging off then fell asleep barely three hours after waking up. Slept some more in the afternoon, by which time I was also shivering. 

Spent pretty much all of yesterday lying down. Even reading was too much effort. Lost appetite and mild head and neck pain.

Feeling quite a bit better today and have been up and about, although still quite tired.

In the absence of any doctor's diagnosis or a test I put it to my Facebook friends for a verdict (with the obvious caveat that none of them will really know). Most seemed convinced in the absence of either a temperature or cough that I didn't have 'it', but a few people mentioned they or someone they knew experiencing similar. 

This is where the lack of testing is doing my head in. Maybe there is a mild strain of COVID-19 where coughs and high temperatures are absent? Within myself I've fluctuated between suddenly feeling too cold to suddenly feeling too hot, but I took my temperature yesterday and it was 35.6C. Does seem weird that a very similar virus is doing the rounds at the same time if it's not C-19, but then I don't really know about this stuff.


----------



## LDC (Mar 29, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> My friend's daughter (25) had severe shortness of breath and was taken by ambulance to hospital in Exeter.  Blood tests, nebuliser, oxygen and chest x ray.  She's OK and has been discharged.
> 
> But we don't know if she had it.  The doctor thought she did. But as she's not elderly or vulnerable she didn't get a test.
> 
> Which shows the statistics for the madness that they are



I know the danger of internet diagnosis but that sounds very much like she didn't have it from that account. Is she asthmatic?


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 29, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I know the danger of internet diagnosis but that sounds very much like she didn't have it from that account. Is she asthmatic?



The doctor who treated her at hospital said he believed she had it. Call that an Internet diagnosis if you want.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 31, 2020)

Brother in law rushed to hospital this morning, unable to breathe all night. His partner has had mild symptoms (proper cough) for 7 days. Taken to Whipp's Cross, admitted, his partner not allowed in.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 31, 2020)

Just heard they won't test him. Pardon my ignorance but is this because the tests are in short supply or expensive or what? He's being kept in.


----------



## yield (Mar 31, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Just heard they won't test him. Pardon my ignorance but is this because the tests are in short supply or expensive or what? He's being kept in.


Hope your brother in law recovers soon!

Short supply.


----------



## elbows (Mar 31, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Just heard they won't test him. Pardon my ignorance but is this because the tests are in short supply or expensive or what? He's being kept in.



They bloody well should be testing him. Press stories on various shortages and limitations of the current testing regime have ben about people not getting tested if they arent sick enough to be hospitalised, or if they are NHS staff. The testing scandal takes on a fresh dimension if they are also failing to test hospitalised cases suspected of suffering from Covid-19.

I'd be demanding answers and explanations if that happened to one of my relatives, and would also consider talking to journalists. Hopefully its a miscommunication and he will actually be tested.


----------



## LDC (Mar 31, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Just heard they won't test him. Pardon my ignorance but is this because the tests are in short supply or expensive or what? He's being kept in.



Our Trust are testing all Covid suspected cases in hospital, and I think that's the national policy. The only reasons not to test that I can see are not test available or they're not actually suspecting Covid.

It sounds harsh but I do take what patient's have reported to people on here with a bucket of salt. Patients are commonly told different things as the clinical picture changes throughout their care, but often only remember the most significant to them thing, so they might well have been told it was possibly Covid early on, but then told it wasn't later, but you can be almost guaranteed they'd remember the first over the second.

Add in them often being very emotional, maybe confused, and possibly very ill doesn't make for a reliable story I'm afraid. I've seen so many patients that have literally forgotten tests they've had seconds before, or completely not remembered (or incorrectly remembered) anything that's been told to them.

Plus there's going to be loads of people coming in with an exacerbation of a respiratory condition that get told early on by maybe a paramedic, nurse, or a doctor they initially see that they're worried about it being Covid, but that gets ruled out later on when it's discovered it's actually their asthma or COPD.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 31, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Our Trust are testing all Covid suspected cases in hospital, and I think that's the national policy. The only reasons not to test that I can see are not test available or they're not actually suspecting Covid.
> 
> It sounds harsh but I do take what patient's have reported to people on here with a bucket of salt. Patients are commonly told different things as the clinical picture changes throughout their care, but often only remember the most significant to them thing, so they might well have been told it was possibly Covid early on, but then told it wasn't later, but you can be almost guaranteed they'd remember the first over the second.
> 
> ...



Yep I have a lot of sympathy with that and some reports on here.

But for Anthony...well, as I said, his partner has had what I consider to be the only obvious symptoms I've seen from anyone (spoke to her on Zoom, she simply couldn't stop coughing but wasn't visibly alarmed or at death's door) for 7 days. And he's not asthamtic or COPD. Never smoked. He is pretty ill apparently.


----------



## LDC (Mar 31, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Yep I have a lot of sympathy with that and some reports on here.
> 
> But for Anthony...well, as I said, his partner has had what I consider to be the only obvious symptoms I've seen from anyone (spoke to her on Zoom, she simply couldn't stop coughing but wasn't visibly alarmed or at death's door) for 7 days. And he's not asthamtic or COPD. Never smoked. He is pretty ill apparently.



Yeah, keep us updated. Have you or anyone tried calling the ward or hospital for clarification?


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 31, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, keep us updated. Have you or anyone tried calling the ward or hospital for clarification?



Will keep updated and hope for the best. Relying on reports from his family, but they're pretty good at communication. And thanks everyone.


----------



## ignatious (Mar 31, 2020)

Is it possible that he’s has an X-ray or ct scan that has precluded the need for a ‘test’.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 31, 2020)

ignatious said:


> Is it possible that he’s has an X-ray or ct scan that has precluded the need for a ‘test’.



They said no to the test before sending him for a chest x-ray, which is where he is now. 

I'm sure there will be a proper explanation. Fingers crossed and all that. He's no hypochondriac btw,


----------



## Raheem (Mar 31, 2020)

I've been wondering if I might be one of those who has already had it mildly. I think probably not, but towards the end of February, me and my partner both had some sort of flu.

Symptoms were lethargy and generally feeling flu-ey, a cough (but not the OMG-what-is-going-on-in-my-chest thing), headache. But my partner also had a runny nose, and at the time we thought that meant it couldn't be covid19, but it now seems that was a bit of a white lie told by the NHS.

It was pretty long-lasting. About 10 days with a peak of it being pretty bad for 3 days.

I suppose we might never know, but can anybody spot anything in the above description that might mean it probably wasn't?


----------



## ignatious (Mar 31, 2020)

Raheem said:


> I suppose we might never know, but can anybody spot anything in the above description that might mean it probably wasn't?


I’d say that sounds like a mild case of C19. Ive had very similar over the last week. What’s been different for me with this compared to other colds or flu was that, although at varying times I felt feverish, achey, had a headache and the cough, I didn’t have any congestion in my head/sinuses. It was all in the chest, and it was very dry without the usual sputum harvest.

Does anybody know how those who think they’ve had it will be able to access the antibody test that is supposedly on the way? I’m a bit reluctant to call the local surgery or 111 because obviously it’s not urgent, but I‘d also like to know my C19 status as soon as possible.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 31, 2020)

ignatious said:


> Does anybody know how those who think they’ve had it will be able to access the antibody test that is supposedly on the way? I’m a bit reluctant to call the local surgery or 111 because obviously it’s not urgent, but I‘d also like to know my C19 status as soon as possible.



It ain't going to be for while if at all.  As i understand they're still assessing the accuracy of the tests.  If one is reliable enough then it will surely be a sliding scale of who gets tested starting with frontline NHS and those in the most vulnerable groups.  If you're not in those groups there is a fair chance you may never get tested or indeed in may still turn out that the tests are reliable enough anyway.


----------



## LDC (Mar 31, 2020)

ignatious said:


> I’d say that sounds like a mild case of C19. Ive had very similar over the last week. What’s been different for me with this compared to other colds or flu was that, although at varying times I felt feverish, achey, had a headache and the cough, I didn’t have any congestion in my head/sinuses. It was all in the chest, and it was very dry without the usual sputum harvest.
> 
> Does anybody know how those who think they’ve had it will be able to access the antibody test that is supposedly on the way? I’m a bit reluctant to call the local surgery or 111 because obviously it’s not urgent, but I‘d also like to know my C19 status as soon as possible.



You're not likely to get the antibody test for a long time.


----------



## ignatious (Mar 31, 2020)

Well that sucks. According to Der Spiegel in Germany they’re planning to send out hundreds of thousands of tests within weeks and then issue ‘back to work’ certificates for those with immunity.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok, this is going to clear nothing up. He's not being kept in, that was wrong, sorry. He went in at 6am this morning after a horrible night and has just been released with the words "You probably have the virus but you're not ill enough to be kept in because there are people in worse conditions here."

All I can say, from 200 miles away, is I know Anthony really well and he'd do anything to not be in hospital. But he wants to be kept in, he is feeling really shit. But he's home. 

Hoping for the best.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 31, 2020)

ignatious said:


> Well that sucks. According to Der Spiegel in Germany they’re planning to send out hundreds of thousands of tests within weeks and then issue ‘back to work’ certificates for those with immunity.



That seems premature to say the least.


----------



## ignatious (Mar 31, 2020)

If it’s any consolation we have a friend who’s an A&E doctor who said that a chest X-ray is the diagnostic tool of choice because it actually shows what’s going on in the lungs. Hopefully a passing medic may be able to clarify this.

Edit: to Planetgeli


----------



## ignatious (Mar 31, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> That seems premature to say the least.


probably, yes. Here’s the blurb:-








						'Immunity passports' could speed up return to work after Covid-19
					

German researchers studying how lockdown restrictions could be lifted for some people




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 31, 2020)

I thought I was ill a few days ago but apart a few episides of slight pressure in chest and back when breathing  (could be anxiety) I have not gone on to have any symptoms. So back to work tonight after having 6 days off (shift pattern and annual leave) and I'm shitting myself. Unsurprisingly my lungs feel uncomfortable.
Speedy recovery everyone xxx


----------



## LDC (Mar 31, 2020)

ignatious said:


> Well that sucks. According to Der Spiegel in Germany they’re planning to send out hundreds of thousands of tests within weeks and then issue ‘back to work’ certificates for those with immunity.



There's massive potential problems with this approach, and it's something I personally think is not a good idea. Some behavioural psychologists have written a letter to the CMO to warn them of these.


----------



## ignatious (Mar 31, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> There's massive potential problems with this approach, and it's something I personally think is not a good idea. Some behavioural psychologists have written a letter to the CMO to warn them of these.


What are the problems? Apart from a lack of tests, obvs.


----------



## xes (Mar 31, 2020)

ignatious said:


> What are the problems? Apart from a lack of tests, obvs.


off the bat, we don't know how long immunity will last.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 31, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> There's massive potential problems with this approach, and it's something I personally think is not a good idea. Some behavioural psychologists have written a letter to the CMO to warn them of these.


Agreed


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 31, 2020)

Because there is evidence that someone can recover and then something else can trigger a more serious illness later on. And that the virus can still be in poo etc even if they aren't spreading it through talking to people etc


----------



## LDC (Mar 31, 2020)

ignatious said:


> What are the problems? Apart from a lack of tests, obvs.



Ah, looked but can't find the letter easily. Was on The Guardian recently (maybe today?).

Some obvious ones are policing it, it encouraging a two tier system that makes it harder to enforce any restrictions, giving people a false sense of security, high rate of inaccurate tests, etc. Apply especially for the idea that we should generally test everyone for +/- test more than the antibody test though.

People are understandably getting a bit fixated on the tests, but they're not the key at the moment at all.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 31, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> ..
> People are understandably getting a bit fixated on the tests, but they're not the key at the moment at all.


Not at the moment indeed. If we had had volume testing with contact tracing at the beginning, we could have had the option of the South Korea route, now in lockdown they aren't critical (apart from for patients and frontline NHS workers) but when we try to gradually lift restrictions they are likely again to become more important.


----------



## nautilus (Apr 1, 2020)

I had a mild but persistent headache for over 3 weeks same symptom in my spouse as well.  a short spell of dizzyness, a rare and  very mild chesty dry cough, no proper fatigue but had somewhat low energy , nasal  congestion occasionally eyes burning, but no fever, a soft stool for a couple of days , also had a sore palate for 2 days. I had no test but suspecting that the symptoms could be a very mild Covid-19.


----------



## cantsin (Apr 1, 2020)

worke up sore throat sat. , + tired / assumed I'd overdone dog walk fri
Sunday , throat is bad, + fatigued ( but had drunk a bit to get through previous eve tiredness)
Monday thrroat v bad , swallowing becoming a nighmare, in bed most of day, bit delirious, throat  spray not working , nuurofen , lazopams, codeine pills,not really working, bit of vally to sleep ( phone doc told missus it wasn't corona ,just gargle, and man up basically - at this stage can't help wondering what wld happen if this all travels down to the chest / respiratory etc ) 
tues -delirious + slightly wanted to die so as never to have to swallow again , ( whilst necking all the pills, obvs )but no vallies, eventually missus calls out of hrs doc for advice - says treble the codeine dose, and get anti biotics in morning
weds, the codeines had knocked me out into weird sleep , throat now blissfully 80 % better , and now on anti bios

Conclusion : nothing / no one pointing to this being CV related, yet have never had anything like it before ... timing just seems so odd


----------



## LDC (Apr 1, 2020)

Antibiotics will do nothing for CV-19, what did the OOH doctor that prescribed them say to you?


----------



## Callie (Apr 1, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Antibiotics will do nothing for CV-19, what did the OOH doctor that prescribed them say to you?


Maybe they thought it sounded more like tonsillitis/strep throat? I wonder if more abx are being prescribed for various ailments in lieu of seeing patients and their gammy bits?    

Not that I'm saying your bits are gammy cantsin


----------



## cantsin (Apr 1, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Antibiotics will do nothing for CV-19, what did the OOH doctor that prescribed them say to you?


Was the wife tbh, but just ‘ whack a lot codeine in him / get on the anti bios’ , as mentioned above


----------



## cantsin (Apr 1, 2020)

Callie said:


> Maybe they thought it sounded more like tonsillitis/strep throat? I wonder if more abx are being prescribed for various ailments in lieu of seeing patients and their gammy bits?
> 
> Not that I'm saying your bits are gammy cantsin



the conclusion was deffo strep /  laryringitis etc ... and nothings  happened since   to contradict that diag. either , it was just the weirdness of the timing + accompanying  intense flu fatigue that threw me a bit


----------



## Callie (Apr 1, 2020)

cantsin said:


> the conclusion was deffo strep /  laryringitis etc ... and nothings  happened since   to contradict that diag. either , it was just the weirdness of the timing + accompanying  intense flu fatigue that threw me a bit


I think if your antibiotics have helped that would support the idea of it being a bacterial throat infection. Glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 1, 2020)

ignatious said:


> Well that sucks. According to Der Spiegel in Germany they’re planning to send out hundreds of thousands of tests within weeks and then issue ‘back to work’ certificates for those with immunity.



I can imagine being given a 'back to work certificate' which enabled me to return to a job that no longer exists at a place that's closed indefinitely, and which also caused me to lose what meagre state support I had as a person unable to work due to lockdown.


----------



## ignatious (Apr 1, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I can imagine being given a 'back to work certificate' which enabled me to return to a job that no longer exists at a place that's closed indefinitely, and which also caused me to lose what meagre state support I had as a person unable to work due to lockdown.



Sorry to hear about your circumstances Frank. That’s rough and I hope you’re getting the support you need.

I’m self employed, without accounts as it’s a new business and am just getting over a dose of C19. Tonight my wife has gone down with it and the kids have been coughing over the last couple of days too. It’s a worrying time and there are many worse off than us.

I‘m feeling better each day and will soon be able to work. A growing number of people of working age are in a similar situation, not to mention potentially large numbers of people who have contracted it but are asymptomatic. Are we expected to sit at home all summer when we are (presumably) immune and pose no risk to others who have also recovered? If the vulnerable are in lockdown, at what point can healthy people who pose no threat to them return to some semblance of normality?

I want to be tested to ensure I have immunity as soon as possible. If I have immunity I want to be able to get out, either for work or as a volunteer. The tests and the wider consequences of the tests are, it seems, fraught with risks of one kind or another, and I understand that there would need to be strong controls.

But without tests to show who has had it, and by extension who is no longer at risk, what exactly is the exit strategy here? Can we have that debate?


----------



## Epona (Apr 2, 2020)

ignatious said:


> Sorry to hear about your circumstances Frank. That’s rough and I hope you’re getting the support you need.
> 
> I’m self employed, without accounts as it’s a new business and am just getting over a dose of C19. Tonight my wife has gone down with it and the kids have been coughing over the last couple of days too. It’s a worrying time and there are many worse off than us.
> 
> ...



One of the problems is that it is unknown if you have had it how much immunity you have and for how long.  A lot of people are assuming that if they have had it they are safe, *but that is still an unknown*


----------



## ignatious (Apr 2, 2020)

Epona said:


> *but that is still an unknown*


It will be known relatively soon if immunity results from infection, and the experts seem certain that it will. Dr Fauci, for example, said that he would be "willing to bet anything that people who recover are really protected against re-infection."

How long it lasts may not be known but you could say the same about a vaccine, so where does it end then? People won’t accept living like this indefinitely.


----------



## Epona (Apr 2, 2020)

ignatious said:


> It will be known relatively soon if immunity results from infection, and the experts seem certain that it will. Dr Fauci, for example, said that he would be "willing to bet anything that people who recover are really protected against re-infection."
> 
> How long it lasts may not be known but you could say the same about a vaccine, so where does it end then? People won’t accept living like this indefinitely.



Well if there was a test available right now and they tested a million people and said ok you're immune, go back to normal, then yes they would be betting anything, people's lives included.

I am happy to see a bit more cautious approach for now tbh.  It's been just over a week of lockdown, let's not start bringing "indefinitely" into it just yet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2020)

Ironic that last year I got a virus infecton that would have had me assuming I had C19 - apart from the total absence of symptoms other than insane fever and months of weakness, and this year, I have a month of phlegm and snot (Must  Not. Pick. Nose.)... 
On the positive side, perhaps nasal congestion is protective ...


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 2, 2020)

Epona said:


> Well if there was a test available right now and they tested a million people and said ok you're immune, go back to normal, then yes they would be betting anything, people's lives included.
> 
> I am happy to see a bit more cautious approach for now tbh.  It's been just over a week of lockdown, let's not start bringing "indefinitely" into it just yet.



Yeah precisely. We've only had a week, if people think it's indefinite it will encourage people to break it and it will just last longer


----------



## ignatious (Apr 2, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah precisely. We've only had a week, if people think it's indefinite it will encourage people to break it and it will just last longer


It is indefinite. No date has been given for when it ends, just a vague ‘it will be reviewed after Easter’. That’s part of the issue.

Which would be fine if it were accompanied by a strategy of testing. But there is no such strategy. It’s a total shambles and they seem to be making it up as they go along.


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 2, 2020)

Has anyone who had symptoms developed a worse cough later?

As per thread I was bed ridden for two days but made quite a quick recovery about two weeks ago with only an occasional cough lingering.

However these last two days I have developed a heavier and more persistant dry cough. There is a small amount of phlem as well but no other new symptoms.


----------



## Riklet (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah savoloysam. I felt properly better and then overdid it and symtoms have come back at least 3 times now. Milder but still similar, tbf my cough has always been much less than the first 10 days. But my body is a lot weaker than before. It sucks. It's just a very strong virus.  You may have never fully recovered and when your body got weakened the virus has gained strength again. Plenty of anecdotal evidence that it's quite a hard virus to clear, for a lot of people... especially considering even a normal virus can affect you for up to 3 weeks.

Or else, it's also possible that from a weakened immune system you could have picked up another virus or mild infection. Probs best to just really take it easy for a while.


----------



## kebabking (Apr 3, 2020)

Post plague report. Outbreak at chez Kebab+18

Mrs K displayed the first symptoms: woke up with a sore throat and dry cough. I was already WFH, kids and Mrs K went off that morning.

We quite deliberately didn't do any isolation within the household, total waste of time, we'd been cooking, cuddling, sleeping together in the days leading up to the symptoms, so if we were going to get it we'd have got it already.

Mrs K's sore throat/cough stayed for around 6 days, and she had a fever (nothing outrageous, just the normal 'feeling like shit' stuff) that lasted 3 days within that. She's been a bit tired post fever, but nothing that interfered with either WFH or being with the kids. She's now back to normal.

About 4 days after her symptoms started I had one day of flu-like joint pain, but that's it. No sore throat, no cough, no fever.

The kids have had no symptoms at all.

We've done no distancing, ate together, cuddled, watched telly together, Mrs K and I share a bed. 18 days after the start, that's where are....


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 4, 2020)

Guy who rents the office opposite mine has had it. He went to a party and 80% of the people who went were knocked down by it within three days. They have all recovered now, says he had a fever and felt fucked, so tired that lifting an arm was really hard work, had a small cough for two days, most worrying was one night he had slight trouble breathing, said it was like he’d walked up a steep hill quickly, went to sleep and it was gone by the morning.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 4, 2020)

I mentioned that my ex has it, now my son also is coughing away, not ideal.


----------



## Looby (Apr 4, 2020)

.


----------



## LDC (Apr 5, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Guy who rents the office opposite mine has had it. He went to a party and 80% of the people who went were knocked down by it within three days. They have all recovered now, says he had a fever and felt fucked, so tired that lifting an arm was really hard work, had a small cough for two days, most worrying was one night he had slight trouble breathing, said it was like he’d walked up a steep hill quickly, went to sleep and it was gone by the morning.



It's really interesting the variety of responses to it from people that seem roughly the same age and health. Assuming they all actually had it, one of our consultants only had the dry cough and felt fine. His wife had the cough and a temp, but still felt mostly fine. A paramedic friend was really rough for 2 weeks with the cough, temp, exhaustion, and SOB on any level of exertion.

Long term research that finds out if there's underlying issues that make some people get it worse than others will be really interesting.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 5, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> he had a fever and felt fucked, so tired that lifting an arm was really hard work,



My grandfather said of the 1918 flu that it was said that if you had it you wouldn't pick up half a crown from the floor because it was too much effort.

For me personally that knackeredness during and after is the difference between a feverish cold and the (normal) flu. Also feeling tearful afterwards seems to have something to do with flu and less so with a cold. .  But everyone is different.


I don't think I've had it. I've had a bad throat off and on since my fright with laryngospasm in November, I have a cough because it's a side effect of Enalapril and I usually get 3 colds a year because of working with kids so without realising, because I live with some of the symptoms all the time, I might have had a mild form of this thing back when it all kicked off in Haro a month ago; lots of people here think they did.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 5, 2020)

My ex was feeling poorly, not sure how bad but 111 told her to go to A&E, they checked her out and gave her a chest X-ray then sent her home. Sprog has got it also now.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 6, 2020)

Not had any really obvious symptoms myself (had the odd headache and occasional productive cough in the morning, nothing out of the ordinary).

Youngest son (nearly two) has had a fever tonight, temperature over 39, Calpol barely made a difference but is dropping now after about four hours. He’s been a bit out of sorts for a couple of days, occasional cough but nothing persistent/alarming. Thing is he hasn’t left the house in nearly three weeks, we’re all staying in as I’m on immunosuppressants (although partner has been to the shops maybe three times, and both of us exercising every two or three days). Nobody else has symtoms so not sure where this could have come from, maybe nothing to do with C19. Bit worrying anyway, since very likely I’ve been exposed from him, stuff like me finishing off the food he doesn’t eat with the same food, cleaning snotty nose, nappies etc.  We’ll all have to stay in for 14 days anyway.


----------



## Looby (Apr 6, 2020)

Stay safe Dogsauce.


So I spoke to a GP today as I was freaking out and she said she’s certain I’ve had COVID and they’re seeing lots of people left with a cough for weeks after. I’ve had almost the perfect tick box of symptoms/timescales. 
She assured me people don’t go downhill at this late stage and happy that symptoms are mild enough. Said I can call to speak to someone any time as I’m so anxious. Reassured but urgh!


----------



## elbows (Apr 6, 2020)

There is some detail in one of the Guardians articles about Johnson being hospitalised, that could be useful for people who arent sure what the signs of it getting worse are:



> Early guidelines from the National Institute for Health and Care Excellence (Nice) suggest the following symptoms may help a doctor to decide whether a patient with Covid-19 should go to hospital:
> 
> Severe shortness of breath at rest or difficulty breathing.
> Coughing up blood.
> ...











						Boris Johnson's hospital admission suggests his infection has progressed
					

It is unlikely the prime minister will have been admitted unless doctors have real concerns




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## treelover (Apr 6, 2020)

think i had it two weeks ago, been S/I, though some of the symptoms are similar to M.E, only real lasting symptom, still no sense of smell, hope it comes back, may be my allergies, season started.

venturing out today for limited exercise


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2020)

Oh ffs. I overdid it yesterday and now I feel like shit again


----------



## Callie (Apr 6, 2020)

treelover said:


> think i had it two weeks ago, been S/I, though some of the symptoms are similar to M.E, only real lasting symptom, still no sense of smell, hope it comes back, may be my allergies, season started.
> 
> venturing out today for limited exercise


Smell training is recommended if that is something you can do - find a few items with strong, distinctive, non toxic smells and sniff them daily while trying to capture the scent and fix it imagine it. I'm not sure if it works but recommended by a support group for anosmia (which existed before covid kicked off)


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2020)

Not me but my sister - loss of sense of smell is the only thing that is lingering on for her as well (and mild headache after a few days of really bad ones).


----------



## elbows (Apr 6, 2020)

elbows said:


> I am not qualified to give medical advice. I can say that when I've read things about this, the emphasis tends to be all about seeking medical advice if there is a worrying decline in the condition of the person, rather than milder stuff dragging on for weeks longer than hoped.



What has happened to Johnson is revealing detail that runs somewhat contrary to what I said there. Well, it depends on detail such as what people think of as a mild symptom. For example, it does look like still having a fever after 7 days have passed is a cause for concern.


----------



## Mogden (Apr 7, 2020)

I seem to be getting a second wave. Have had crackingly breathing again for a few days and now the insomnia has kicked in again, sinuses are horrible again and my glands in my neck are feeling bloody awful. Appetite has taken a nosedive too. I'd have a toke to take the edge off if I didn't think it would bugger my lungs any further. Might have to experiment with some yoghurt


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 7, 2020)

Hmmm. I've developed a slight cough but not regular at the moment. So hard not to think if it is the condition or not and then getting carried away. Difficult for me as I'm meant to be in work tomorrow which is my main concern at the moment.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 8, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I may be developing conjunctivitis ...
> Temp 36.5 - which is 1 degree high for me ...
> And I know I have this strong desire to lose 15kg and I'm not doing anything, plus my anxiety level is high, but my appetite is falling off a cliff...




I’ve just done a search for the word “conjunctivitis” because I’ve just posted on the U.K. thread about conjunctivitis being a possible symptom of COVID-19. 

How are you doing gentlegreen ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I’ve just done a search for the word “conjunctivitis” because I’ve just posted on the U.K. thread about conjunctivitis being a possible symptom of COVID-19.
> 
> How are you doing gentlegreen ?


Fine thanks 
Just the teeniest bit of sinusitis left.
Weird that I choose this particular time to get a persistent bacterial infection 
It doesn't help that I haven't been out on my bike to give things a regular blow-through....


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 8, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Fine thanks
> Just the teeniest bit of sinusitis left.
> Weird that I choose this particular time to get a persistent bacterial infection
> It doesn't help that I haven't been out on my bike to give things a regular blow-through....




A persistent bacterial infection sounds nasty gentlegreen . Take care of yourself.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 8, 2020)

Getting myself worked up. New catch in my throat - can't clear it. Breathing is... different. Like at the start of a cough, or that bit where a cold goes to your chest. I've had a mild cold/cough for a month now but this isn't that. Got the shits, too.

I think it's that "being conscious of your breathing" and being hyper-aware of any change, no matter how small. Still had a lovely rush of panicdrenaline. Mrs SI telling me not to worry.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m at a loss. So cam back from bangface weekend 3 weeks ago, and had a cough so had to isolate for 14 days, about day 6 I was short of breath but not desperately so, and this did get worse for about 3/4 days and then eased off until my 14 days was up. Went back to work for 3 days and still had the odd cough, but nothing to worry about. Ive been on six days rest day and have some pretty hefty shift patterns coming up, during those 6 days I had serious lethargy, achey joints, productive cough, swollen glands, sore throat and slightly tight chest for three days. But it all seems to have alleviated now except the bunged up nose.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 9, 2020)

Youngest son has been better today after nearly three days of high fever, temperature up to about 40.5 at one point & regularly over 39 - only ibuprofen would bring it down, which we were cautious about using but checked out with the doctor. He’s been fine today but a bit hot in the evening again. Still not certain it’s Covid, as we’ve been isolating, although we did have someone round to service the boiler about a week ago (in their bedroom) but they were masked up and cleaning everything they touched so not sure it would have been that.

I’m still in isolation away from them all due to being high risk, doing quite a bit of FaceTime to stay in touch. In theory I should stay out here for 14 days after he recovers, but we’ll see how symptoms go and look for any clues that it’s something else - unlikely that I wouldn’t have been exposed to the same thing or picked it up from him.  

I did feel suddenly flushed and feverish in the evening which was a bit of a panic but temperature is normal, think it was just the effect of eating a big tea. Being stuck out here alone does cause a lot of anxiety as my brain plays out different possible scenarios including getting sick and not ever seeing the rest of my family again. Need to keep my brain distracted and stay positive.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

I've had a sore throat for the last two days, been sleeping terribly and feeling quite run down but normally I'd just dismiss it as a couple of off-colour days, but in this current climate it's hard not to feel a bit _"OMGI'VEGOTIT!IT'STHEEND!"_

But in the grand scheme of things I'm absolutely fine right now, so I'll STFU.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 9, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Brother in law rushed to hospital this morning, unable to breathe all night. His partner has had mild symptoms (proper cough) for 7 days. Taken to Whipp's Cross, admitted, his partner not allowed in.



9/10 days on, Anthony is still unwell but has at last recovered his breathing. It has not been a walk in the park for him but he is getting better. 

Separately to this my best friend's daughter, newly qualified doctor working in Hove, has been confined to isolation for last 5 days. Classic symptoms, high temperature, cough. 2 days ago she got a test. Test came back negative this morning.

She's back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 10, 2020)

Son is fine now, just a bit subdued. Not sure it was CV, although was quite a severe fever, and no symptoms noted for the rest of us, so plan is for me to return from exile and be properly reunited with family on Monday if all still well then. Appreciative of having somewhere I could hole up & people who have been bringing shopping to the family etc. People are nice.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 10, 2020)

Customer called me tonight (we’re more like friends than business associates), he’s got it, 5t3IIa, it’s Louis. 10 days fever, he coughed badly and quite distinctly, whilst on the phone. Temperature of 39.4. Begged him to call an ambulance if it hits 40, he says he has spoken to NHS who advised same. Lives in New Malden. Wife is with him has no symptoms at all.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 10, 2020)

editor said:


> If you have symptoms, could be a good idea to help others and use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just downloaded the app and filled in the questions - only takes a couple of mins.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 10, 2020)

I finally had a pneumonia vaccine this morning after several months of the GP having no stock. I was able to break curfew and drive to the surgery where the nurse came out and injected me through the window of the car.  Anyway, this can cause fever-like symptoms for up to 24 hours, so it’s been a weird kind of relief knowing that if I felt a bit under the weather today it would most likely just be that so I wouldn’t have to panic. As it is I’m fine, just a bit tired but did an hour on the turbo trainer earlier so not without reason.  If I get a slight headache tomorrow I’ll be back to thinking I’m about to die again.


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Just downloaded the app and filled in the questions - only takes a couple of mins.


The idea is to complete it each day whether you are well or not. I lost my log in mid illness though


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 11, 2020)

Suddenly got exhausted yesterday, then headache and tight chest. I wouldn't think much of it in normal times but first housemate was ill from about three weeks ago (mostly fatigue) for about ten days straight, then a week ago second housemate got fever and cough, has been laid up with that ever since. So I've had to fatalistically accept that I was likely to get it, and now even though my symptoms are mild, it seems likely I've got the rony. I hope we get access to antibody tests at some point, if only to satisfy our curiosity.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 12, 2020)

Matthew who lives opposite my mum died last night from this virus. He was the same age as me, 47. He had motor neurone disease and was in a similar way that Stephen Hawking was, seems the virus takes advantage of any weakness in the body’s systems. Very sad and a bit bloody close to home.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Apr 16, 2020)

Just got back from a walk on the moor with my son to discover that my oldest friend has died from the virus. I’d known him since my first day at primary school. We last met up at the London Anarchist Bookfair in 2016. Very upset.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Apr 16, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Just got back from a walk on the moor with my son to discover that my oldest friend has died from the virus. I’d known him since my first day at primary school. We last met up at the London Anarchist Bookfair in 2016. Very upset.


It seems the one song he has requested for his funeral is the Who’s “Won’t Get Fooled Again”, played at full volume. Shame I won’t be able to be there.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I caught the rona. This was before the lock down and the hand sanitizer craze. Went to hospital all handsome and fine at 2:30. Left around 5:30. By 6 I started to feel cold and went to bed around 10pm shivering. Woke up late at night to use the bathroom and almost passed out. Went back to bed kinda scared I had caught Rona. Woke up next morning feeling fine. Beat it less than a day. They should test me. Take my blood sample. I might be the cure for this shit.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 17, 2020)

I honestly am so overwhelmed with the number of covid threads that I don't know where to put this but I do want to share it in case it can help people so it's going here.

My friends dad is big sick with covid and is currently intubated.

She has created a space for people with relatives who are intubated to come together to talk.

Please share with anyone who needs it

Here


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 18, 2020)

Think i may have it. Fever, feel wiped out. Bit nauseus. Similar to how i felt with chemo. Not much of a cough. Other half has it as well. 
Most likely got it at work, doing deliverys for sainsburys so in contact with lots of people at the store and social distancing is pretty patchy.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 18, 2020)

Me and the GF have both lost our sense of smell - so looking more likely that its the bat lurgy.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 18, 2020)

Look after yourselves


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 22, 2020)

Damn after two weeks or so of no symptoms whatever I had now seems to be back wtf


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 22, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> 9/10 days on, Anthony is still unwell but has at last recovered his breathing. It has not been a walk in the park for him but he is getting better.



OK, so not much better. Anthony was taken back to hospital 2 days ago and was admitted this time.

Just heard he has immune thrombocytopenic purpura (ITP) caused by Covid.

Despite the awful sounding name, and the awful time he's had breathing and weird bruising, he's hopefully going to be alright.

Edit - I'm not sure 'caused' is correct. Worsened? Triggered? I don't know, I'm only getting third hand information.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 23, 2020)

Mostly better now. Still having bouts of feeling washed out and fatigued - but eating properly again and have more energy. Sense of smell has completely gone - bizzare. I set light to a tea towel today  by leaving too close to the gas hob - no smell of burning. the cat litter in the cellar hasn't been changed for days - nowt. Lemon - nothing. bag of weed, fresh basil - nothing - perhaps just the vaguest hint of something with the basil. Hope it comes back - cant find any info on that.  
Anyone else had this?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 23, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> ..
> Anyone else had this?


I have heard of it in a number of cases, don't know if the gov websites mention it now, they might.


----------



## Callie (Apr 23, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> Mostly better now. Still having bouts of feeling washed out and fatigued - but eating properly again and have more energy. Sense of smell has completely gone - bizzare. I set light to a tea towel today  by leaving too close to the gas hob - no smell of burning. the cat litter in the cellar hasn't been changed for days - nowt. Lemon - nothing. bag of weed, fresh basil - nothing - perhaps just the vaguest hint of something with the basil. Hope it comes back - cant find any info on that.
> Anyone else had this?


Me too! And two people I work with have lost theirs, one of whom tested positive.
Mine has mostly come back now but seems to be transient? 
I joined a Facebook group about it, they're up to 1500 members and more joining daily from all over the world. Lots of people stunned it's not being recognised as a symptom but I think the CDC in the USA have recently added it.

The recommendation is to do 'smell training' which is basically sniffing various aromatic things to try to encourage things to get working again. Lots of people seem to suffer with anosmia for a few weeks so don't sweat if it goes on for a while!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2020)

Callie said:


> Me too! And two people I work with have lost theirs, one of whom tested positive.
> Mine has mostly come back now but seems to be transient?
> I joined a Facebook group about it, they're up to 1500 members and more joining daily from all over the world. Lots of people stunned it's not being recognised as a symptom but I think the CDC in the USA have recently added it.
> 
> The recommendation is to do 'smell training' which is basically sniffing various aromatic things to try to encourage things to get working again. Lots of people seem to suffer with anosmia for a few weeks so don't sweat if it goes on for a while!



Blimey !


----------



## Callie (Apr 23, 2020)

Faecal smells  what you been sniffing lady??! And why?!


----------



## extra dry (Apr 25, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> Mostly better now. Still having bouts of feeling washed out and fatigued - but eating properly again and have more energy. Sense of smell has completely gone - bizzare. I set light to a tea towel today  by leaving too close to the gas hob - no smell of burning. the cat litter in the cellar hasn't been changed for days - nowt. Lemon - nothing. bag of weed, fresh basil - nothing - perhaps just the vaguest hint of something with the basil. Hope it comes back - cant find any info on that.
> Anyone else had this?


I did experence it for about 48 to 55 hours a couple days. Only notice when I walked ny a guy cooking bbq fish and not a whiff.
  It will pass and sense of smell will return.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 28, 2020)

I think I may have the 'rona 
Fatigue joint pain headaches sinus pain watery eyes some chest pain and tightness 

I was in contact with someone who has now tested positive: if I do have it,  and got it off them its bloody easy to catch as we were outside the whole time and sort of social distancing (obvs not distant enough)

I've had nerve pain too: in both legs sciatic nerve and in my arms.  Like having 4 trapped nerves


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2020)

Hope it ain’t and that you feel better soon, Miss-Shelf


----------



## nagapie (Apr 29, 2020)

So a friend of mine went into isolation with his family a week before schools went into lockdown because he had symptoms. They isolated for about 3 or 4 weeks as the entire family went through symptoms. Then he and his wife returned to their jobs as key workers. Today he told me that he has some symptoms again. Less than 7 weeks from having it, doesn't make a very good case for immunity. 
It may be that he didn't have it as you couldn't get a test then but he had all the symptoms and was quite ill while his wife was less ill and his children only mildly ill. Even if he wanted to get tested now, he can't because he rides a bicycle and our local testing is a drive through.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 29, 2020)

nagapie said:


> So a friend of mine went into isolation with his family a week before schools went into lockdown because he had symptoms. They isolated for about 3 or 4 weeks as the entire family went through symptoms. Then he and his wife returned to their jobs as key workers. Today he told me that he has some symptoms again. Less than 7 weeks from having it, doesn't make a very good case for immunity.
> It may be that he didn't have it as you couldn't get a test then but he had all the symptoms and was quite ill while his wife was less ill and his children only mildly ill. Even if he wanted to get tested now, he can't because he rides a bicycle and our local testing is a drive through.


My understanding of covid-19 is that symptoms come in waves. That's how it was for my friend and her son. It may be that your friend is still getting over it?


----------



## nagapie (Apr 29, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> My understanding of covid-19 is that symptoms come in waves. That's how it was for my friend and her son. It may be that your friend is still getting over it?



So the symptoms could continue for two months? Would you still be infectious?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2020)

I haven’t been reading the sciencey bits of the news, so excuse ignorance, but all this banging on about immunity has confused me. If you’re immune that’s of course great, but you’d still have to do social distancing like everyone wouldn’t you, as you could still pass it on? Is that right?


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Apr 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I haven’t been reading the sciencey bits of the news, so excuse ignorance, but all this banging on about immunity has confused me. If you’re immune that’s of course great, but you’d still have to do social distancing like everyone wouldn’t you, as you could still pass it on? Is that right?
> [/QUOTE
> If you’ve had it you might be infectious for a little while. Nobody is really sure just yet how long that might be. But no-one else out there will know you are not infectious, so you’d still have to distance yourself or you could end up getting into a lot of aggro. It’s also true that immunity may or may not last. Again, no-one knows for sure. Does that help, or not?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2020)

Lol, so it’s another big ‘we don’t know’


----------



## nagapie (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't understand how you can develop a vaccine if most tested people in Wuhan aren't developing antibodies?


----------



## Callie (Apr 29, 2020)

nagapie said:


> I don't understand how you can develop a vaccine if most tested people in Wuhan aren't developing antibodies?


Where do you get the info that people in Wuhan have not developed antibodies?


----------



## nagapie (Apr 29, 2020)

Callie said:


> Where do you get the info that people in Wuhan have not developed antibodies?



I just read an article in CV Worldwide thread about life in Wuhan now and one of paragraphs mentioned that only 3% had tested positive for antibodies, can't remember if they were health workers or people who had been infected or just the general population.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 29, 2020)

nagapie said:


> So the symptoms could continue for two months? Would you still be infectious?


No idea.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 30, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> No idea.


I know the symptoms come in waves but 2 months seems excessive. However i am aware it's all conjecture right now.


----------



## LDC (Apr 30, 2020)

nagapie said:


> So a friend of mine went into isolation with his family a week before schools went into lockdown because he had symptoms. They isolated for about 3 or 4 weeks as the entire family went through symptoms. Then he and his wife returned to their jobs as key workers. Today he told me that he has some symptoms again. Less than 7 weeks from having it, doesn't make a very good case for immunity.
> It may be that he didn't have it as you couldn't get a test then but he had all the symptoms and was quite ill while his wife was less ill and his children only mildly ill. Even if he wanted to get tested now, he can't because he rides a bicycle and our local testing is a drive through.



All sorts of possibilities with that, they might have not had it to start, then had it. Had it then and not now. Never had it.

I think it's highly unlikely they've been having CV symptoms for 7 weeks.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 30, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> All sorts of possibilities with that, they might have not had it to start, then had it. Had it then and not now. Never had it.
> 
> I think it's highly unlikely they've been having CV symptoms for 7 weeks.


Ive had hayfever for about 7 weeks now, its been utterly shite this year.


----------



## spirals (Apr 30, 2020)

mr spirals and I have been having symptoms for 6 weeks, in fact he had a relapse which affected his heart quite badly. The docs all seem in agreement that we've got corona and just aren't shifting it but no test to confirm yet.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 30, 2020)

I suppose if people have other lurgies that hang around for weeks with various symptoms this can too. 

There do seem to be a few people saying symptoms then ok then symptoms again.


----------



## Looby (Apr 30, 2020)

I’ve still got the cough and now bloody sinusitis. I got through suspected corona without a day off sick and have now been floored by face pain. Annoying!


----------



## LDC (Apr 30, 2020)

Symptoms of a viral illness does often go in waves of better/worse. The people I know that have had it (been tested positive) have had a lingering mild but annoying cough long after everything else has gone.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 30, 2020)

Looby said:


> I’ve still got the cough and now bloody sinusitis. I got through suspected corona without a day off sick and have now been floored by face pain. Annoying!


Lots of people experienced sinus pain with covid


----------



## ska invita (Apr 30, 2020)

A couple if know have both had it. The worst symptoms passed and its now 5 and 6 weeks later respectively and both, despite feeling well, are immediately exhausted if doing any exercise - including walking.  I'm quite worried for them in all honesty.


----------



## Looby (Apr 30, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Lots of people experienced sinus pain with covid


All the other covid symptoms were 7 weeks back though and I am prone to sinusitis. Just left with the cough which the GP said is normal.  I’ve done an online GP form so they’ll call me back I expect.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 30, 2020)

I've had a few aches and been feeling a bit lethargic last few days. I was feeling tired by teatime yesterday but didn't go to bed until 11ish and slept for 10 hours which is very unlike me. Today I woke up with a thick head and my taste isn't quite right. Don't have a thermometer but I don't feel hot and don't have a cough or bad throat. I'm assuming this is it with very mild symptoms.

Also, eating a 200g bag of chocolate peanuts made me feel really shit. 🤔

My ex is a keyworker so got a test booked in for tomorrow morning.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 30, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> My ex is a keyworker so got a test booked in for tomorrow morning.



Come back and tell us the result. I am interested in the reality of those that think they have it vs if they really do because I am one who thinks they have had it.


----------



## Looby (Apr 30, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Come back and tell us the result. I am interested in the reality of those that think they have it vs if they really do because I am one who thinks they have had it.


My friend had a test today and she thinks she did ok swabbing herself but saw other cars where people were really struggling. Most I know booking tests now aren’t symptomatic.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 1, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I think I may have the 'rona
> Fatigue joint pain headaches sinus pain watery eyes some chest pain and tightness
> 
> I was in contact with someone who has now tested positive: if I do have it,  and got it off them its bloody easy to catch as we were outside the whole time and sort of social distancing (obvs not distant enough)
> ...


Cant edit my own post anymore so just updating for the record

I have the euphoria as mentioned by a few others 😎.     Was incredibly moved by the light on the clouds for about half and hour and then very pleased by the ribbons in my my ribbon drawer [ I really like ribbons]

It would be interesting to see if the tracker app adds this "symptom".   I'm going to add it on my daily tracker update.👍🏻

Euphoria was so strong that I woke up and planned to walk up a fairly steep hill behind my house to plant sunflowers in a guerrilla garden that my friend and I have started🤣. (Guerrilla sunflower gardening day today😉).    Then I got breathless making a cup of tea and bringing it back to bed so I had a word with myself and revised my plans to perhaps cooking AND washing up AND having a bath all in the same day which I haven't had the energy to do.     

I found it a tremendous comfort and reassurance to read other posters symptom journeys-thank you.  Setting mine out below in case its useful 

Day 1: unusual fatigue - needed daytime nap
Day 2: unusual fatigue - needed daytime nap
Day 3:  fatigue plus mild ache and low grade temperature - thought it was probably just meno symptoms until friend told me she tested positive and I'd been with her the week before in her garden (not socially distanced enough obviously)
Day 4:  more fatigue plus mild ache and low grade temperature and strong headache -enough to feel like maybe this was the virus not meno
Day 5:  very fatigued,   more temperature,  more aches,  sinus  congested,  breathing slightly effected,  sleep disturbed 
Day 6:  very fatigued,   more temperature,  more aches,  sinus congested, breathing slightly effected,  sleep disturbed 
Day 7: even more fatigued and weak,  sweats and temperature,   aches in all my joints,  breathing more affected,  sinus hard to sleep for long, pain in back of lungs 
Day 8: still very fatigued,  raised temperature and sweats,   very achey through my sciatic nerve and carpel tunnel nerves, breathing tight,  hard to get to sleep as lying down made breathing harder - some of which was real some of which was anxiety,  mild pain in various parts of lungs, metallic taste
Day 9: still very fatigued,  raised temperature and sweats,    achey through my sciatic nerve and carpel tunnel nerves,  still with breathing affected and anxiety,  nausea and bad headache all day,  mild pain in back/kidney area, mild pain in various parts of lungs, metallic taste
Day 10: slightly less fatigued  ,  still with temperature,   no nausea, less headache,   breathing tight and still anxious ,  mild pain in back/kidneys area, mild pain in lung in spots, metallic taste
Day 11: first good nights sleep as I could lie down to sleep and woke with the euphoria, mild pain in trigerminal but that's it on pain front.  definitely on the mend today - still have to 'remember'  to breath fully and to empty lungs fully, still tired enough to be in bed though,  food tastes better,  can taste more


----------



## Riklet (May 2, 2020)

So I am still ill but getting better very slowly. 

It´s basically given me chronic fatigue and the worst symptoms have faded but I still have the virus.  Not tested confirmed but my GP thinks so.  She said latest info for some people up to 3 months to recover.  I have been ill for like 7 weeks now.  It´s a very trange and gruelling experience.  The latest weirdness is constant tinitus... which I never had before.  And on off ear pressure. My throat is loads better now though, sinuses still weirdly blocked one at a time. Have been taking some traditional chinese medicine herbs, which have helped a lot actually, and the lady sending them to me is quite 
clued up with the mixes they have used in China for covid.

Will update more when stronger and or better.  Hope others going through similar can take something from this, you need to stay positive and optimistic and patient!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 3, 2020)

So glad to read I'm not the only Urbanite to have it. It's been a weird one as it seems to come and go in waves. 

We had paramedics come round to test us as my wife called 111 just for a bit of advice and they blue lighted them round. I've got the cough but no fever (my wife has but it broke in a day), we have had fatigue and confusion as well. The confusion is the worst.


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2020)

I'm pretty much fine now. Sense of taste back to normal. still got the odd bit of chest weirdness and shortness of breath plus an intermittently sore throat, on Friday my temp went up again but still in normal range. My mum is getting tired a lot more easily than she used to and still has a cough


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 3, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I'm pretty much fine now. Sense of taste back to normal. still got the odd bit of chest weirdness and shortness of breath plus an intermittently sore throat, on Friday my temp went up again but still in normal range. My mum is getting tired a lot more easily than she used to and still has a cough


We're pretty much fine now. Looking forward to being able to go out for a waddle in a couple of days as per the guidelines that you can go out after a week.


----------



## frogwoman (May 3, 2020)

Just take it easy I had it very mild but I'm still getting the odd twinge several weeks later


----------



## gentlegreen (May 3, 2020)

So those who have / have had it, when do you think you contracted it and have you figured out how you caught it ?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 3, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> So those who have / have had it, when do you think you contracted it and have you figured out how you caught it ?


I unwisely met up with my friend in her garden    we _intended_ to stay socially distanced but we sat closer than 6 feet and she made me a cup of tea.   She works in care homes and tested positive the next day


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 3, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> So glad to read I'm not the only Urbanite to have it. It's been a weird one as it seems to come and go in waves.
> 
> We had paramedics come round to test us as my wife called 111 just for a bit of advice and they blue lighted them round. I've got the cough but no fever (my wife has but it broke in a day), we have had fatigue and confusion as well. The confusion is the worst.



Are you both ok now? 
I rang 111cand had paramedics round yesterday and a trip to A&E for ECG after I woke with palpitations early yesterday morning (I'm ok now) 

On a morbidly curious note (I wasnt morbidly curious while having squeezing palpitations I can tell you) its amazing how the virus can cause so many symptoms.  I feel likes its wandered round all my body having a look in.    Today I woke up with sore and crusty eyes but nothing else


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 3, 2020)

Riklet  which TCM do you take?


----------



## Brainaddict (May 3, 2020)

I can confirm that even with a mild case there can be quite a long tail of fatigue and chest ache. I've had to dramatically curtail my usual exercise so as not to get knocked out by fatigue. My housemate who had it much more strongly than me thought she was better and made the mistake of going for a run - knocked her out for another day.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 3, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> So those who have / have had it, when do you think you contracted it and have you figured out how you caught it ?


My housemate works in schools and got it before lockdown began, as the symptoms came about five days after lockdown. If the lockdown had come ten days earlier we probably would have been fine. Fucking Johnson.


----------



## Riklet (May 3, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Riklet  which TCM do you take?



Ive had various mixes made up and tweaked and adapted. 7 in total I think, taking them twice a day. Costs some money but less than id spend on booze etc normally probs! I have found it a lifesaver for easing some of the most horrible symptoms and helping me feel calm and manage the isolation and so on.

I started the herbs a month ago as I basically made myself worse in the first 3 weeks when I was stronger by trying to do exercise/yoga/walking by the river... I didnt have a bad cough or fever and treated it more like a normal illness. I ended up worn down and feeling so shit and miserable. The lady helping me has been super professional and patient and caring and the herbs arrive by next day courrier all packeted up.. PM if you want details.

I have had to almost give up using screens as they tire my eyes and make my symptoms worse. But slowly I have def improved over the last month and I cant wait to be better. It's been so hard being alone having to do everything being knackered going over every single thing ive done in my life, loads of memories and stuff coming to the surface. I have been meditating and will keep that up when im better for sure.


----------



## Part 2 (May 3, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Come back and tell us the result. I am interested in the reality of those that think they have it vs if they really do because I am one who thinks they have had it.



A few pics, taken before I got told to stop it. Queue went down quick, took about 45 minutes. Carillion hi vizzers running tings.

Results came back in 48 hours. Negative.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 3, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> So those who have / have had it, when do you think you contracted it and have you figured out how you caught it ?


Literally no idea when or how, that's probably the most scary thing. We had been following all the guidelines.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 3, 2020)

For clarification, I'm not glad other Urbanites have it, it's shit. I'm glad I know that I'm not alone as my wife and I have been ostracised by everyone.


----------



## nagapie (May 3, 2020)

My friend just sent me a picture of her child who is in hospital with CV, diagnosed because he had Corona toes. I had never heard of this symptom.


----------



## quimcunx (May 3, 2020)

That looks different from the photo of covid toes I saw before. I guess if your toes look different get it checked.


----------



## nagapie (May 3, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> That looks different from the photo of covid toes I saw before. I guess if your toes look different get it checked.



I've seen a couple of different versions. My friend's son's don't look cracked or red but they are extremely swollen.


----------



## Raheem (May 3, 2020)

editor said:


> If you have symptoms, could be a good idea to help others and use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't wait to get symptoms, though, cos that will obviously skew the data.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 3, 2020)

My toes are fine, really does seem to affect everyone differently.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 4, 2020)

There is a US based peer support group for people experiencing covid symptoms 
It's hosted on slack and it can take a little while for the admins to add you to the channel 








						Support Group — Body Politic
					






					www.wearebodypolitic.com


----------



## Looby (May 4, 2020)

Blimey, I hope everyone is on the mend soon. 

What Riklet said ^^ has made me wonder about my current symptoms. 
My cough is very mild now but I still feel rough in the mornings with it. 
But now I have sinusitis. I assume that’s what I have anyway, I did an online GP consultation and they never got back to me but left a penicillin prescription at the pharmacy.
I’ve had ear pressure, ear pain, occasional toothache, dizziness and awful headaches which feel right behind my eyes. Saturday night I woke up from a nap on the sofa so confused and weak and upset. I went to the bathroom and couldn’t stop crying and I didn’t know why. I’ve had Mr Looby stay in the bathroom with me because I’ve been worried about falling over in the bath. I guess it does feel to a milder degree how I felt when I had glandular fever. 
I just don’t feel right physically or mentally and Miss-Shelf reminded me about the sinus symptoms of corona and I wonder if maybe it is that. I guess it doesn’t matter so much to know as I’m not going out to work but after 7 weeks of working through symptoms, this has floored me. Maybe I should have stopped before.


----------



## LDC (May 4, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> A few pics, taken before I got told to stop it. Queue went down quick, took about 45 minutes. Carillion hi vizzers running tings.
> 
> Results came back in 48 hours. Negative.
> 
> ...



Another negative swab from someone that was convinced they had it. 

There's been LOADS of this, and people should be very wary of assuming they've had it, especially if it then makes them change their behaviour afterwards with social distancing.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 4, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Another negative swab from someone that was convinced they had it.
> 
> There's been LOADS of this, and people should be very wary of assuming they've had it, especially if it then makes them change their behaviour afterwards with social distancing.


What if you're told, as we were, you have it by a paramedic? They ran loads of tests including a blood sample.


----------



## Looby (May 4, 2020)

1. People should be distancing even if it’s confirmed they have it/have had it as we don’t actually know much about immunity yet. 
2.Aren’t there shitloads of false negatives even when tested by HCPs? We are asking people to swab themselves in their cars which doesn’t fill me with much confidence.


----------



## LDC (May 4, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> What if you're told, as we were, you have it by a paramedic? They ran loads of tests including a blood sample.



What blood test showed you had it? They might have said they thought you might have it, but that still isn't certain. And it makes no difference to what you do afterwards.

My concern is loads of people feeling a bit ill and assuming it's CV and then having some false sense of security afterwards.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 4, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What blood test showed you had it? They might have said they thought you might have it, but that still isn't certain. And it makes no difference to what you do afterwards.
> 
> My concern is loads of people feeling a bit ill and assuming it's CV and then having some false sense of security afterwards.


Don't ask me what test, I'm not a medical professional, I just know they pricked my finger. We've been ill now for a couple of weeks, our symptoms match coronavirus and they said we had it.


----------



## LDC (May 4, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Don't ask me what test, I'm not a medical professional, I just know they pricked my finger. We've been ill now for a couple of weeks, our symptoms match coronavirus and they said we had it.



AFAIK it wouldn't have been for CV, sounds like a blood glucose levels test tbh. Pretty standard to do on people as a routine check.


----------



## bmd (May 4, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Any nonsense from anyone about how you had a runny nose 3 weeks ago and you're sure it was the virus and you're blocked.



There's someone at my house mate's work who has been for a test 3 times, the knob.


----------



## elbows (May 4, 2020)

False negatives are a thing with the test, so getting a negative result is not really concrete proof of anything.


----------



## LDC (May 4, 2020)

bmd said:


> There's someone at my house mate's work who has been for a test 3 times, the knob.



Like the hipster corona virus variety, had it before anyone else had heard of it.


----------



## Part 2 (May 4, 2020)

elbows said:


> False negatives are a thing with the test, so getting a negative result is not really concrete proof of anything.



This has occurred to me. Hard to know what to think really, the symptoms I've had could be just another regular virus coupled with the change of lifestyle during lockdown. I don't feel like they're that serious but equally wouldn't want to pass anything on to other people just in case.


----------



## elbows (May 4, 2020)

Well the precautionary approach would be to behave as if you had it and could pass it on, even with a negative test result. Whether people can actually behave completely according to this depends on their personal circumstances.


----------



## 2hats (May 4, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Another negative swab from someone that was convinced they had it.


Though the antigen test suffers from a high false negative rate.


----------



## LDC (May 4, 2020)

2hats said:


> Though the antigen test suffers from a high false negative rate.



Yeah totally, and I expect especially self-administered ones. But still, to some extent you have to go on the results. But there's also a fair number of people with heightened anxiety ascribing all sorts of things to being 'definitely CV' which is causing confusion among people.


----------



## bmd (May 4, 2020)

elbows said:


> Well the precautionary approach would be to behave as if you had it and could pass it on, even with a negative test result. Whether people can actually behave completely according to this depends on their personal circumstances.



Yeah, you're right. 100%.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 4, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> AFAIK it wouldn't have been for CV, sounds like a blood glucose levels test tbh. Pretty standard to do on people as a routine check.





LynnDoyleCooper said:


> AFAIK it wouldn't have been for CV, sounds like a blood glucose levels test tbh. Pretty standard to do on people as a routine check.


Ah, OK. That's cool then.

I really hope they are correct and I have it. If not what the fuck do I have and have had for 2 weeks now that's making me so ill?!


----------



## treelover (May 4, 2020)

ska invita said:


> A couple if know have both had it. The worst symptoms passed and its now 5 and 6 weeks later respectively and both, despite feeling well, are immediately exhausted if doing any exercise - including walking.  I'm quite worried for them in all honesty.











						Covid-19 and Post-viral Fatigue Syndrome by Dr Charles Shepherd | 30 April 2020 | The ME Association
					

Post-viral fatigue is being reported following Covid-19 infection. We explain the issue and offer best management guidance.




					www.meassociation.org.uk
				




Not saying this is the case her, but Post Viral Fatigue can occur after a serious viral outbreak, post Swine Flu, it can be very very debilitating and my years of experience and decent medical advice, is not to push on, but to rest, in some cases people will get M.E, the national charities are being contacted by post covids who are displaying all the usual symptoms of PVF, and in some cases, M.E and indeed Fibromylagia . They have published some useful advice above even if not M.E but Post viral.


----------



## treelover (May 4, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> There is a US based peer support group for people experiencing covid symptoms
> It's hosted on slack and it can take a little while for the admins to add you to the channel
> 
> 
> ...











						Covid-19 and Post-viral Fatigue Syndrome by Dr Charles Shepherd | 30 April 2020 | The ME Association
					

Post-viral fatigue is being reported following Covid-19 infection. We explain the issue and offer best management guidance.




					www.meassociation.org.uk
				




Could you add this,  it has some very useful info and yes, a warning, not to push yourself,


----------



## 2hats (May 4, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> We're pretty much fine now. Looking forward to being able to go out for a waddle in a couple of days as per the guidelines that you can go out after a week.


WHO guidelines are isolate for 14 days. (I would ignore the UK government guidelines on isolation timescales if I were you).


Part 2 said:


> Results came back in 48 hours. Negative.


Aside from the high prevalence of false negatives for the antigen test arising from specimen collection methodology, test sensitivity decreases rapidly from day 14 after infection (typically day 9 after first clear symptoms) onwards.


----------



## Riklet (May 6, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> If not what the fuck do I have and have had for 2 weeks now that's making me so ill?!



This has been my thinking for almost 2 months! The positive is I am finally feeling stronger and more able to do stuff around the house etc.  And more optimistic too.

I had a busy weekend in March socialising and attending a `political festival, by early the next week I felt run down and started getting weird chest feelings which I put down to anxiety and ignored.  ANd it´s just gone from there really.  I think part of it is I was crap at recovering... I went out to the nearby river for a walk after only 10/11 days of being ill and definitely overdid it.  Has felt harder to get properly stronger since then.

Part of me hopes I dont have it and this is just some anxiety thing though, cos of all the nasty possible effects Covid can have on health with some people.  But although I have had anxiety in the past, this is the longest and weirdest health thing which has affected me.  THen again, I did have gastroenteritis in January and was probably quite run down from overdoing it, had been out end of Feb up until 8am doing speed/MDMA etc too... but nothing I hadnt done before!

Oh for people struggling to recover from possible Covid, I have found cutting out dairy and wheat has helped reduce phlegm and so on.  Might be worth a shot temporarily, dairy especially.


----------



## LDC (May 6, 2020)

Riklet said:


> THen again, I did have gastroenteritis in January and was probably quite run down from overdoing it, had been out end of Feb up until 8am doing speed/MDMA etc too... but nothing I hadnt done before!
> 
> ...I have found cutting out dairy and wheat has helped reduce phlegm and so on.  Might be worth a shot temporarily, dairy especially.



I only put the finest cleanest drugs in my body, but oh... cut out the dairy for some imagined hippie diet nonsense.


----------



## phillm (May 6, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> A few pics, taken before I got told to stop it. Queue went down quick, took about 45 minutes. Carillion hi vizzers running tings.
> 
> Results came back in 48 hours. Negative.
> 
> ...


That will be the ramp they refer to as in "ramp up testing" ........


----------



## Riklet (May 8, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I only put the finest cleanest drugs in my body, but oh... cut out the dairy for some imagined hippie diet nonsense.



Do you want to fuck off? Your tone is beyond shit. Take your stress elsewhere. Laughing at my fucking post on this thread... dont care if youre stressed at work but GTF.  You are not the all expert on this.  I am only doing my best with a shit situation for me personally, although sure I am lucky it´s not worse.  Pretty sure a not even that heavy night out doesnt explain anyything.

Do you have anything positive to add? ANything supportive? I cant help the fact my recovery is super slow and i´m trying different things.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 8, 2020)

Riklet said:


> I cant help the fact my recovery is super slow and i´m trying different things.


So we both took a lot of speed last night to feel better! 

I'll be honest, it wasn't a good plan an whilst it perked me up, it's probably the worse speed comedown I've ever had.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2020)

An article here from a uk dr who is recovering Paul Garner: For 7 weeks I have been through a roller coaster of ill health, extreme emotions, and utter exhaustion - The BMJ

And a facebook self help group to discuss recovery https://m.facebook.com/emma.mcbride...545728&ref=bookmarks&notif_t=group_highlights


----------



## zora (May 8, 2020)

How are you now, Miss-Shelf? x


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2020)

Getting better for sure but not back to pre virus strength.   Pattern seems to be a good day going forward then a mild symptom return the next day.    I was very low emotionally earlier this week but yesterday and today I'm more upbeat.  

Knowing other people have the same process has been very helpful as it's not _all_ in my head


----------



## Callie (May 8, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Getting better for sure but not back to pre virus strength.   Pattern seems to be a good day going forward then a mild symptom return the next day.    I was very low emotionally earlier this week but yesterday and today I'm more upbeat.
> 
> Knowing other people have the same process has been very helpful as it's not _all_ in my head


I've not been tested positive but 8 days fever, fatigue and loss of smell back at the end of march. I had a weird thing where I called work and said to my boss I would work from home as was feeling better after day 3 then fell asleep with my laptop open  I either misjudged how well i felt or it was peaks and troughs.

I'm fine now fatigue wise and taste/smell returned a while ago. Don't feel 100% on that front still but my senses are there, seem to be lacking or dulled sometimes which I guess might tally with nose hole things still recovering


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2020)

Callie I went back to work and only had the energy to do 2 hours from bed before falling asleep again.   I attended a meeting (video off) where I ended up being the only person representing my organisation and boy it really drained me having to think hard. Need a sleep straight after


----------



## Callie (May 8, 2020)

Hopefully any after effects will pass quickly and you'll be back to normal  

Would be nice to know if you would be 'safe' to hang out with your neighbour now if you've both had it? I don't think enough is truly known about covid to say one way or the other


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2020)

Well we did hang out yesterday in my front garden a bit socially distanced but it would be nice to think we are safe to meet (she has to think about care home residents and their protocols) 

My two doors down meighbour has had it and recovered so we can chat with less anxiety 

Hiw are you managing social contact?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 8, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Hiw are you managing social contact?


I know you didn't ask me, but it's been fucking shite. Nearly everyone we know has been treating us like we have AIDS in the 80s. We feel so alone, even though we are better and probably immune.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but it's been fucking shite. Nearly everyone we know has been treating us like we have AIDS in the 80s. We feel so alone, even though we are better and probably immune.


I had a couple friends very kindly drop stuff off to be but were too scared to see me.  I felt low even though I understand


----------



## Callie (May 8, 2020)

I'm a hermit in normal times! Have been at work non stop apart from when I was ill. We have extra staff in at the mo so work is busy. We do not (we can not) socially distance at work so that side of things has been very normal. No-one has treated me differently for having been ill.  I think the count out if our team is now 11 have been off sick with suspected covid, 2 tested and confirmed, 1 tested neg. So far ..


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 8, 2020)

i_hate_beckham that facebook group might be helpful for a bit if you want to hear others stories


----------



## extra dry (May 9, 2020)

Try to keep a positive outlook. This to will pass


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2020)

bare chested street drinkers with masks under their chins, smoking fags


----------



## 2hats (May 9, 2020)

Have just had an opportunity to perform an antibody test which confirms immune response to SARS-CoV-2 (at manufacturer's claimed 92% accuracy [95%CI: 89%~94%]), which in turn would indicate my earlier documented symptoms very highly likely were COVID-19.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 9, 2020)

I think I had it months ago and didnt realise it. Which sounds silly I know. I was feeling pretty rough for a week or so, but with none of the symptoms I read at the time. Checked temp daily, no cough, nose was streaming. Thought I had a cold.

I still don't have my normal energy and get hit by waves of fatigue from time to time. Most telling is what feels like a tight band round my chest when I try and exercise. I was reading a thread on a Facebook running group and it was like snap for so many things.

I suppose I'm pretty lucky it wasn't worse, but still feels far from great. Given the work I'm doing (keyworker ha!) I fully expected to get it, just not quite like this. 

My OH has similar. She was really ill, back at the start of February. However when she went to hospital last month with chest pain, it must have been before the testing kits were wide spread and they diagnosed her based on symptoms and said she didn't have it and was told to speak to her GP about some of the meds she was on...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 10, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky I hope you and mrs uaos get back to full strength soon


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 10, 2020)

2hats said:


> Have just had an opportunity to perform an antibody test which confirms immune response to SARS-CoV-2 (at manufacturer's claimed 92% accuracy [95%CI: 89%~94%]), which in turn would indicate my earlier documented symptoms very highly likely were COVID-19.



How do you feel about that?


----------



## 2hats (May 10, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> How do you feel about that?


Not at all surprised given the symptoms I experienced, the timeline and the circumstances of origin of the infection.

I would have been surprised to see a negative result (though one can't entirely trust testing yet; I may get the chance to perform further alternative tests in the near future which will be interesting).


----------



## alsoknownas (May 10, 2020)

Reckon I has had SARS-CoV-2's making bebbeh's in my lungs for a high number of days (58).  They occasionally fuck orf a bit and pretend like everything's hunky-dory (Oh, were those your lungs?  I'm really sorry mate, we were told we could have full occupancy.  I've invited a load of mates over and everything), but then 48hrs later - guess who's back?  I reckon it's a bit of a pernicious fer-pick.

Recovery curve - longer than previously considered:









						The emerging long-term complications of Covid-19, explained
					

"It is a true roller coaster of symptoms and severities, with each new day offering many unknowns."




					www.vox.com


----------



## alsoknownas (May 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> bare chested street drinkers with masks under their chins, smoking fags


under sodium lights, with their life still in their left hand,
gesturing vaguely,
and i wonder if i'm man enough...
but i suppress a cough and wander on,
cos you never returned my glances anyway...

The Smiths, Homemade Masks


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 10, 2020)

alsoknownas  I love your description of the squatter virus and it's mates - made me smile.   Of course it's probably not as smiley for you at the time.

That facebook group I linked a few posts ago is really useful for hearing just how long people are experiencing symptoms for


----------



## alsoknownas (May 10, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> alsoknownas  I love your description of the squatter virus and it's mates - made me smile.   Of course it's probably not as smiley for you at the time.
> 
> That facebook group I linked a few posts ago is really useful for hearing just how long people are experiencing symptoms for


Yeah, I mean, I had initially discounted SAR-blah-Paul-McGrath as a possibly because of the linger time.  But it's now seeming quite feasible (read: probable) given the emerging convo.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 10, 2020)

Apparently the Irish crowds greeted Madiba with chants of 'Oooh - ah - Paul McGragh's Da', which I find quite endearing   .


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 18, 2020)

How is everyone feeling now? Myself and Mrs i_h_b have made a full recovery.


----------



## quimcunx (May 18, 2020)

Callie said:


> I'm a hermit in normal times! Have been at work non stop apart from when I was ill. We have extra staff in at the mo so work is busy. We do not (we can not) socially distance at work so that side of things has been very normal. No-one has treated me differently for having been ill.  I think the count out if our team is now 11 have been off sick with suspected covid, 2 tested and confirmed, 1 tested neg. So far ..



My brother was saying no one in virology lab or his lab have caught it. Also that they only have 29 covid patients and under 5 in itu. Icu?  Of course it only takes one and they have as little distancing as you do.


----------



## extra dry (May 18, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> How is everyone feeling now? Myself and Mrs i_h_b have made a full recovery.



The other day I did about hour working out, pushs up, planking, sit ups, kettle weights, streches and stuff. It wiped me out, I slept for about 3 hours afterwards. This on back of recovering about 12 weeks ago, so its still a drain on my body.


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> How is everyone feeling now? Myself and Mrs i_h_b have made a full recovery.



Took me 3-4 weeks to get back to 100% but can cycle 25 miles no problem now.  

I see they are now adding a lack of sense of taste is a way to get a test.  Only about 5 weeks too late.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 22, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> How is everyone feeling now? Myself and Mrs i_h_b have made a full recovery.


Pleased to hear that


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 7, 2020)

I still have ongoing fatigue two months later. It sucks. I can't do what I normally do, can't exercise properly, and it's difficult to keep a positive mood even though my life is in general pretty good. It's been so long now that I've started to get a bit scared of the tales of getting CFS after a virus.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 7, 2020)

extra dry said:


> The other day I did about hour working out, pushs up, planking, sit ups, kettle weights, streches and stuff. It wiped me out, I slept for about 3 hours afterwards. This on back of recovering about 12 weeks ago, so its still a drain on my body.


Sounds familiar. Went for an hour long walk the other day and had to go to bed after and was still a wreck the next day (bear in mind I usually cycle up to an hour a day). It's about two months since I was actually ill.

One problem is that I keep feeling better, then I try something too ambitious (like an hour long walk). I'm not very good at being inactive.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 7, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> Sounds familiar. Went for an hour long walk the other day and had to go to bed after and was still a wreck the next day (bear in mind I usually cycle up to an hour a day). It's about two months since I was actually ill.
> 
> One problem is that I keep feeling better, then I try something too ambitious (like an hour long walk). I'm not very good at being inactive.



This week was 6 good days of being able to work online, some walking and a little exercise. One day was iffy, just felt worn out, late night the day before thou. Occational afternoon naps could be a regular thing for me now


----------



## Pingety Pong (Jun 16, 2020)

I thought I had it at the end of February/early March. I had a sore throat, swollen glands and felt fluey, then a few days later I suddenly completely lost my voice and developed a horrible dry cough which lasted for ever. I spent a whole night sitting in the kitchen crying because I couldn't breathe - at the time I thought it was just my asthma playing up but then later wondered whether it might have been the virus. I spoke to my GP on the phone a few weeks later at the start of the lockdown, and she said if I had had those symptoms 2/3 weeks earlier, they would have assumed I had Corona. Anyway, I went for an antibody test at our local pharmacy two days ago and.. it came back negative


----------



## Riklet (Jun 18, 2020)

I had negative on the Abbott IGG antibody test too. My GP is unsurprised and thinks that very few under 40s are getting the antibodies. Not sure what that means in practice.

I am still ill unfortunately. But slowly getting better. Back living with my parents, which is much better than being alone like I was for 3 months... although challenging in a different way. Things do feel like they are starting to move but I have a lot of fatigue, tinnitus, sore throat, weak voice, on off crazy head and face pressures and as of 3 weeks ago - body twitches and movements. Been trying to listen to music and do light dancing, some gentle regular movements, humming singing and making sounds etc... had a good cranial osteopathy session yesterday too. But Im not well enough to work or do my masters. Or even go for a proper walk. It really sucks.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 21, 2020)

this week getting better health-wise.  
Work has decided to take a large dump on my desk, 55% pay cut, longer work week and more responsibilities, I ve yet to sign the new contract.  3 other headteachers have quit, I may do to, lot to think about.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 24, 2020)

Riklet said:


> I had negative on the Abbott IGG antibody test too. My GP is unsurprised and thinks that very few under 40s are getting the antibodies. Not sure what that means in practice.
> 
> I am still ill unfortunately. But slowly getting better. Back living with my parents, which is much better than being alone like I was for 3 months... although challenging in a different way. Things do feel like they are starting to move but I have a lot of fatigue, tinnitus, sore throat, weak voice, on off crazy head and face pressures and as of 3 weeks ago - body twitches and movements. Been trying to listen to music and do light dancing, some gentle regular movements, humming singing and making sounds etc... had a good cranial osteopathy session yesterday too. But Im not well enough to work or do my masters. Or even go for a proper walk. It really sucks.


So they think people are getting ill with Covid-19 yet not getting antibodies?


----------



## 2hats (Jun 24, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> So they think people are getting ill with Covid-19 yet not getting antibodies?


There are many types of antibodies and the majority of tests are only looking for one or two types (most commonly just one particular antibody). So no, it's not that people are not (often) developing antibodies, but that particular antibodies are only detected in some cases.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 25, 2020)

A friend of mine and her family are part of an antibody research project as her son was hospitalised with Covid. Her husband was sick but she and her daughter were not. I'm not sure what antibodies they were testing for, one assumes a broad range in the context of national research, but only her 2 children had antibodies.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 25, 2020)

Curious, thanks for info. I guess that's another reason not to stump up money for an antibody test.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2020)

Anyone else get a postcard from UCL inviting you to take part in a COVID study? Free testing for the virus but also, if you’ve had it, antibodies testing as well


----------



## 2hats (Jun 25, 2020)

nagapie said:


> A friend of mine and her family are part of an antibody research project as her son was hospitalised with Covid. Her husband was sick but she and her daughter were not. I'm not sure what antibodies they were testing for, one assumes a broad range in the context of national research, but only her 2 children had antibodies.


This is, not surprisingly, an area of much active research, where ideas and understanding are evolving rapidly.

Different research teams are testing for different combinations of antibodies. Absence of one particular antibody response is not evidence of absence of immune response. Outcomes of current research testing should not be taken as evidence of exposure to the virus (or not). It is exactly that - for research purposes. The pathogenesis of this virus and the body's response to it is still being characterised.

For example, there is some evidence that in some cases, there is only a T cell adaptive response and where this has been sufficient to fight the disease no further immune response is apparent in the subject (this _could_ be one source of false negatives).


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 25, 2020)

The NHS want to know if my son has Covid, according to this letter just received today he’s been randomly picked for the test.  He says he’s happy to help so we’ve signed him up.

Anyone else had this letter?


----------



## ricbake (Jun 28, 2020)

Had an anti body test through work - nothing detected and just a recommendation that I keep trying not to catch it....


----------



## elbows (Jun 28, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> The NHS want to know if my son has Covid, according to this letter just received today he’s been randomly picked for the test.  He says he’s happy to help so we’ve signed him up.
> 
> Anyone else had this letter?



I've had a letter for the very same study, except mine has slightly different wording because they are inviting me to participate rather than a child.

They dont really want to know if your child has Covid-19, they want to figure out whether the saliva-based test is reliable.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 29, 2020)

I am continuing to improve.  It is a HARD journey.  Every day is a fucking challenge. It´s heartening to hear that just cos I dont have IGG antibodies doesnt mean I have no protection and I might be more protected against getting covid again than I initially thought.

I am not getting many strong symptoms unless I do an activity for too long or wear myself out.  In practice, I still cant do much.  But my stamina has increased.. can do electronic tasks for longer and when I do feel shitty or weird symptoms come back they dont last for long.

I have been to 2 cranial osteo apointments and they have helped a lot, although it´s very subtle and not immediate... only like 4-5 days later I notice the difference.  Second appt he said he felt much less chaos in my body in terms of my my body´s internal responses and my "internal battery" - that´s how it feels to me, like maybe I have avoided major physical damage but like my whole body is in shock and not communicating properly. THings are a bit scrambled.  I´ve been ravenous for 2 months eating 5 meals a day and using huge amounts of energy just doing the basics... this is starting to level out a bit.

I hope anyone else in a similar situation can stay positive, time is a great healer!! I dont think I would be recovering this well if I wasnt lucky enough to be able to take a break from pretty much everything though and just rest and take it easy for months.  At this stage though, I really hope that as I get stronger the rest of the postviral nastiness will continue to fade and I will feel more normal again.  Another GP however told me to lower my expectations and assume at least 6 months to recover, based on data from China.

Thanks for your support urbs.  I will def be keen to do studies in the future to help them work out why covid seems to have  affected me for so long as an otherwise healthy 30 year old.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 30, 2020)

2hats said:


> For example, there is some evidence that in some cases, there is only a T cell adaptive response and where this has been sufficient to fight the disease no further immune response is apparent in the subject (this _could_ be one source of false negatives).


Returning to this theme again, as before. There is a growing body of research that T-cells play an important role in the immune response to this virus, particularly in the degree of severity of outcome.

Depletion of certain T-cells (CD3+) may be key in severe cases. T cell senescence is a feature of ageing.








						A race to determine what drives COVID-19 severity
					

Clinical evidence reveals how host factors affect coronavirus infection.




					www.nature.com
				




Whereas a robust T cell response (here, CD4+ and CD8+) appears to be a feature of mild and asymptomatic cases.








						Robust T cell immunity in convalescent individuals with asymptomatic or mild COVID-19
					

SARS-CoV-2-specific memory T cells will likely prove critical for long-term immune protection against COVID-19. We systematically mapped the functional and phenotypic landscape of SARS-CoV-2-specific T cell responses in a large cohort of unexposed individuals as well as exposed family members...




					www.biorxiv.org
				




Which would go a long way to explaining the apparent (false) negative test results in cohorts who have experienced COVID-19 symptoms.



Riklet said:


> just cos I dont have IGG antibodies doesnt mean I have no protection and I might be more protected against getting covid again than I initially thought.


Emphasis on the _might_. At this stage of research it would be wise to assume no immune protection and act accordingly.


----------



## zahir (Jul 3, 2020)

I thought this was quite an interesting discussion of post-Covid effects. I’m finding that I’m having problems concentrating and I suspect there may be cognitive issues that aren’t going to go away.











						What is post-Covid syndrome? Sufferers report feeling crushing fatigue, breathlessness and brain fog after recovering from coronavirus
					

Piers Morgan and Susanna Reid speak to Covid-19 sufferers who are still struggling with the after effects of the virus.




					www.itv.com


----------



## Brainaddict (Jul 6, 2020)

My fatigue is still dragging on. I'm hoping its better than before but its hard to tell because it goes up and down, and is mostly related to exercise - so depends how much exercise I do, and it can be difficult to compare exactly between activities.

I've felt quite pissed off that the public discourse about either death or recovery hasn't moved on, but there's been a spate of articles recently about it, so perhaps it finally is. 

In one of the guardian pieces there was a reference to the long term health effects of SARS, which it turns out there are multiple papers about. People debilitated quite long term, particular with regard to their ability to exercise. I am puzzled, and a bit pissed off, that the rhetoric at the beginning was all about mild cases being like colds or flus, when in fact the closest thing to SARS-Cov-2 is in fact...SARS. And somehow the research about that was ignored. Seems to me they should have been able to guess that a bunch of people would get longer term health consequences, or at least that would have been a better guess than assuming everyone would recover totally after a few weeks like they do from a bad cold.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 15, 2020)

So, woke up with a bit of a temp , wee cough and runny nose , called my boss to let him know , was told to go and get a test immediately as I popped into the office on Monday , got it booked for 11.30am...

sure its nothing but safety first eh ? if i have it they got to close the office down...


----------



## zahir (Jul 15, 2020)

It’s part of the new normal. Any sign of a cold coming on and it makes sense to get tested right away. Unfortunately the guidelines for symptoms on the NHS site still don’t reflect this and are acting to discourage people from getting tested.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 15, 2020)

zahir said:


> It’s part of the new normal. Any sign of a cold coming on and it makes sense to get tested right away. Unfortunately the guidelines for symptoms on the NHS site still don’t reflect this and are acting to discourage people from getting tested.


This is the thing, I was checking symptoms, re runny nose and found loads of contradictions online , some say yes, some no , thought it was probably best to speak to the boss about it.


----------



## zahir (Jul 16, 2020)

Symptoms and testing...


> the study showed 69% of those who did test positive reported no symptoms on the day of their test or the previous week, though they may have developed symptoms later.
> 
> Those who did report symptoms complained of nausea, diarrhoea, a blocked nose, loss of smell or taste, headache, chills or fatigue.


Coronavirus: R number 'lower than thought' before lockdown eased in England

Compare this to the symptoms listed on the NHS site when you go to book a test


> You can get a test: for yourself, if you have coronavirus symptoms now
> 
> (a high temperature, a new, continuous cough, or a loss or change to your sense of smell or taste)


Get a free NHS test today to check if you have coronavirus (COVID-19) now

You can also get a test without having symptoms


> if you live in Leicester, where there is a coronavirus outbreak




So it seems clear that the listing of symptoms is intended as a form of gatekeeping to ration access to testing. In practice there’s nothing to stop you from going ahead and booking a test anyway, but people are being put off from getting tested.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 16, 2020)

zahir said:


> Symptoms and testing...
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: R number 'lower than thought' before lockdown eased in England



I read that they're having trouble getting the vaccine trial done because not enough people are getting it to assess effectiveness.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 16, 2020)

I've not got it , text came through this morning with the results


----------



## 8ball (Jul 16, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> I've not got it , text came through this morning with the results



They lost my test.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 24, 2020)

I've had some symptoms last 24 hours - cough, temperature, tired... Could just be cold/flu.. I checked the test thing online- and I'm somehow meant to walk 6 miles to my nearest 'walk-in' test centre..  

ETA - okay - I've now discovered the home testing option - so I'm going for that..


----------



## oryx (Jul 24, 2020)

Hollis said:


> I've had some symptoms last 24 hours - cough, temperature, tired... Could just be cold/flu.. I checked the test thing online- and I'm somehow meant to walk 6 miles to my nearest 'walk-in' test centre..
> 
> ETA - okay - I've now discovered the home testing option - so I'm going for that..


 hope it's just a bog standard cold!


----------



## Hollis (Jul 25, 2020)

Well I'm feeling somewhat better today, so I guess I get to have a retro-weekend pretending it's April.   Apparently the positive test rate in July has been 1.1% so, I'm not getting too excited about this.. 

The test kit has arrived, but there's no post till Monday.. so no test till Monday... zzzzz


----------



## zora (Jul 25, 2020)

Hollis said:


> Well I'm feeling somewhat better today, so I guess I get to have a retro-weekend pretending it's April.   Apparently the positive test rate in July has been 1.1% so, I'm not getting too excited about this..
> 
> The test kit has arrived, but there's no post till Monday.. so no test till Monday... zzzzz



Ah, pity you are having to do quarantine week(end) again, but extremely glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 25, 2020)

Sigh - I did the test tonight, and think I messed it up, so I've ordered another one.. I can see why loads of them are never sent back.  Sticking a swab down your throat and finding your tonsils doesn't come easy..


----------



## weltweit (Jul 25, 2020)

Hollis said:


> Sigh - I did the test tonight, and think I messed it up, so I've ordered another one.. I can see why loads of them are never sent back.  Sticking a swab down your throat and finding your tonsils doesn't come easy..


Impossible for me, I had my tonsils and adenoids removed as a child.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 25, 2020)

You're meant to stick it in the area the tonsils were if you're missing them....


----------



## Epona (Jul 25, 2020)

This is why the saliva test trials are important, far far easier to get a decent sample for testing.

Contrary to what folks may have heard I have a really strong gag reflex and cannot stick anything far down my throat


----------



## Hollis (Jul 25, 2020)

Epona said:


> This is why the saliva test trials are important, far far easier to get a decent sample for testing.
> 
> Contrary to what folks may have heard I have a really strong gag reflex and cannot stick anything far down my throat



I agree - it makes me wonder how seriously they are about testing - basically if you haven't got a car or happen to live near a walk-in place then you have to self-test..   I live in Zone 3 and the only other option is to walk 6 miles to a test centre..  You'd think in London if they were serious they'd have at least 1 walk-in test place in every borough given that alot of people don't have cars.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 26, 2020)

So NHS collected the test at 8.15 this morning... seems to be a very good system - with one problem at the heart of it - the muppet who does the test.  I will happily eat my words if I get a negative or positive test result back..


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 26, 2020)

I woke up feeling shit yesterday.  Booked a test.  Went and had it yesterday morning.

The result came through negative at 4 this morning.  That's speedy service


----------



## Hollis (Jul 26, 2020)

The worst bit of this is I'm having to stay in and do _useful things_ like clean/fix the house rather than loafing around coffee shops..


----------



## thismoment (Jul 26, 2020)

Hollis said:


> The worst bit of this is I'm having to stay in and do _useful things_ like clean/fix the house rather than loafing around coffee shops..


Be sure to treat yourself to a chocolate biscuit or three. Got to keep your spirits up 🙃


----------



## Voley (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks like my brother's had it. He works in the NHS and signed up for their data-collection testing programme. Had a positive antibody test.

According to the testers it could be something else SARS-related but COVID seems most likely. He was totally asymptomatic and unaware.

Doesn't need to isolate as is over it - working back from the test it looks likely he had it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 27, 2020)

Ah just had the test result back - negative.  I'm rather impressed with my skills at sticking a swab down me throat..


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 13, 2020)

Don't think I've got it, but am getting a test this afternoon as I have a bit of a temperature - I think it's more likely a response to the heat of the past few days - i've been very hot and sweaty the past few days, but it's a lot cooler today and I still feel that way. I'm also feeling a bit done in - but that's probably cos I haven't slept for the past three nights plus the stress of working in a face to face customer service environment. Best be cautious though and get a test. Pain in the arse though (well, throat, more like)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2020)

Negative. Phew! That means I have to go to work tomorrow. Bah!


----------



## souljacker (Aug 27, 2020)

Got a really tickly cough since Tuesday but no other symptoms. Booked a test for this evening. Freaking out if I'm honest.


----------



## oryx (Aug 27, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Got a really tickly cough since Tuesday but no other symptoms. Booked a test for this evening. Freaking out if I'm honest.


Good luck - hope you're negative!


----------



## petee (Aug 27, 2020)

Getting my test in 20 minutes.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 30, 2020)

On Friday evening I had a sore throat and felt rubbish, pretty sure I had a temperature but couldn't find my thermometer anywhere. Sent off for a home test which arrived this morning. Cept I feel absolutely fine and like a paranoid fraud! I think I did pick something up but I tend to get rid of things in 24hours....i just sleep drink herbal tea and eat loads of salad and take vitamins etc- which is what I did.

I will still take the test but can't till Tuesday cus of bank holiday and sending it off.


----------



## circleline (Aug 30, 2020)

Daughter's consultant (Prof. of) at her West London hospital told her a couple of weeks ago that 'everyone' at the hospital had had Covid.  He added that there were longer than usual delays for ENT appointments as these consultants were among the first to be exposed to the virus ('when nobody really knew what we were dealing with') and, consequently, became the first few fatal casualties there.  

Just posting this really as the anti-COVID demo has pissed me off.


----------



## Supine (Aug 31, 2020)

Tested on Thursday but still waiting for the result. World beating...


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 31, 2020)

Supine said:


> Tested on Thursday but still waiting for the result. World beating...


Remember. There's two ends to world beating


----------



## petee (Aug 31, 2020)

petee said:


> Getting my test in 20 minutes.



don't have it.


----------



## petee (Aug 31, 2020)

awww, thank you!


----------



## Supine (Aug 31, 2020)

Don't have it.

Found out the funeral I went to must have been a superspreader event. Lots of people came down with a cold but luckily not covid.


----------



## Epona (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't think I've had it, but I've been invited to take part in an antibody study, so I'll be doing an antibody test at some point probably later this month.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2020)

Supine said:


> Don't have it.
> 
> Found out the funeral I went to must have been a superspreader event. Lots of people came down with a cold but luckily not covid.


and colds are I believe a lot less infectious ...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 5, 2020)

Oh god...tight chest, bit wheezy...


----------



## thismoment (Sep 5, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Oh god...tight chest, bit wheezy...



hope you feel better soon and have someone looking out for you.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 5, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Oh god...tight chest, bit wheezy...


At the beggining of the pandemic I had a few episodes of what you describe....I think it was anxiety. I hope you feel better soon and its nothing serious x


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 5, 2020)

In other news my test came back negative.
Im still taken aback at how easily I get into anxiety/panic mode re covid if I feel rubbish in the slightest.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 5, 2020)

It's not you it's most of us.   What would have been incidental health incidences are now centre stage as potential dreadful illnesses - that's not us,  it's the context of covid testing and spreading.   Damned If you do etc


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> It's not you it's most of us.   What would have been incidental health incidences are now centre stage as potential dreadful illnesses - that's not us,  it's the context of covid testing and spreading.   Damned If you do etc


Aye, and it’s not just Covid-related symptoms that are causing anxiety- I’ve got a lump in my mouth that I would normally not worry about - probably a sebaceous cyst - but I’ve been googling and fretting that it has to be the Big C. Every twinge or ache or headache or sneeze or cough is a sure sign of imminent demise


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 6, 2020)

Being a hypochondriac with anxiety "issues" is just grrrreeeeaaaatt in a global pandemic 

And all the students are back at college tomorrow. And us Success Coaches are on a rota in pairs doing refectory policing

FML


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 6, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Being a hypochondriac with anxiety "issues" is just grrrreeeeaaaatt in a global pandemic
> 
> And all the students are back at college tomorrow. And us Success Coaches are on a rota in pairs doing refectory policing
> 
> FML


If its any consellation and help, I've managed not to catch covid despite being close up  and personal with patients and there being no social distancing at work. I just keep washing my hands and wear different clothes in to work and diffefent clothes home (scrubs go in a special cotton drawstring bag, or a pillowcase will do- straight into washer at 60°) shower as soon as home and wash my hands. Doing those things might help your mind? Don't forget to have hand cream due to amount of washing- ie between classes and hand sanitiser after you have touched a door handle etc. Wipe down where you are working from before and after. That's all you can do really .


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 6, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> If its any consellation and help, I've managed not to catch covid despite being close up  and personal with patients and there being no social distancing at work. I just keep washing my hands and wear different clothes in to work and diffefent clothes home (scrubs go in a special cotton drawstring bag, or a pillowcase will do- straight into washer at 60°) shower as soon as home and wash my hands. Doing those things might help your mind? Don't forget to have hand cream due to amount of washing- ie between classes and hand sanitiser after you have touched a door handle etc. Wipe down where you are working from before and after. That's all you can do really .


Thanks lovely
I'm doing all the things I can, yeah. Mask in any communal areas/corridors despite it not being mandatory, using my handsan every time I touch something that might have been touched by someone else, staying as far from people as possible as much as possible. There's still too much relying on other people to also do the right thing but I can't do much about that. Good thing is my office is going to have staggered attendance - tutors not teaching can be at home - and I'm allowed to WFH Wednesdays as the whole department (staff/students) is also WFH Wednesdays.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 8, 2020)

I've never considered private health care, but I'm really considering an antibody test. Because frankly I feel fucked. Not ill. Just fucking knacked the whole time, got weird skin shit going on I've never had, my bowels aren't quite right. I can just about run 3km, last year I was doing Ultras. I'm pretty sure I have had it along with my partner. Shes in a far worse stait then me and is really worried about developing fibromyalgia. 

I guess I just want to know. Because there's a small part of me that's worried that I havnt had it and all this is something else. Fucks sake.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 8, 2020)

I tested positive last week with the swab test. I think I’ve been completely asymptemática. I only tested as I was supposed to go offshore for work. I can’t work again until I get a negative test, so fingers crossed for next week.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 8, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I've never considered private health care, but I'm really considering an antibody test. Because frankly I feel fucked. Not ill. Just fucking knacked the whole time, _got weird skin shit going on I've never had_, my bowels aren't quite right. I can just about run 3km, last year I was doing Ultras. I'm pretty sure I have had it along with my partner. Shes in a far worse stait then me and is really worried about developing fibromyalgia.
> 
> I guess I just want to know. Because there's a small part of me that's worried that I havnt had it and all this is something else. Fucks sake.











						Scientists have 'increasingly clear' evidence of a new coronavirus symptom
					

SCIENTISTS have found an “increasingly clear” link between a new potential coronavirus symptom and positive cases, according to reports.




					www.eastlothiancourier.com


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 9, 2020)

Thank you. I saw it on a list of symptoms reported on the other thread about long covid, but that's the most definite thing I've seen.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2020)

any advice from the hive mind?

i've come down with something since yesterday evening -

felt reasonably ok until late evening when i felt freezing cold (it wasn't that warm but it wasn't as cold as i felt), then woke up couple of times in the night very hot and sweating (again, i'd not got enough duvet for that.)  i'm possibly a bit warm now (i don't have a thermometer so can't say with any accuracy) but not drastic.

rotten headache, guts don't feel quite right but nothing too bad, no obvious rash but skin feels sort of itchy.

bit of a sniffle, coughing occasionally - certainly not a 'continuous cough' but some of the advice says if you cough more than than 3 times a day then that counts.  smell / taste seems ok

i had a flu jab about 10 days ago and felt a bit shit for a couple of days after but was ok after that.

i think it's a cold or something like that, what's the advice on covid tests?  i don't want to clog up the system, or is it now 'if in doubt, get a test?'

i'm working from home, and did a big food shop late afternoon yesterday so could just self isolate for a few days (although i have got a job interview where they actually want me to go there planned for tuesday, which i'll have to try and postpone) - bugger


----------



## oryx (Dec 13, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> any advice from the hive mind?
> 
> i've come down with something since yesterday evening -
> 
> ...


You've got a continuousish cough and feel feverishish - I would get a test.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## zahir (Dec 13, 2020)

To me that sounds as if it could be consistent with Covid, or with a cold or flu. Get a test.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2020)

oryx said:


> You've got a continuousish cough and feel feverishish - I would get a test.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.


Yes this. Plus headache and dodgy stomach are also fairly common symptoms.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2020)

oryx said:


> I would get a test.





zahir said:


> Get a test.



blargh.

test arranged - i'm going for the one by post, as nearest drive-in is in Slough, which is 16 miles away (and highest covid levels locally) and I don't feel up to driving that far, and nearest walk-in is 5 miles away.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2020)

Hope you feel better soon Puddy_Tat whatever it is you've picked up.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks.

E-mail about Tuesday's interview sent.

Think I'll avoid saying anything to mum-tat unless / until i get a positive test - she's already in a tizz about whether it will be legal / sensible for me to go over there for xmas, and her approach to health tends to be either 'you're not dying therefore you are perfectly well' or 'you are not perfectly well therefore you must be dying' - there's no way i could cope with her coming over here to make a fuss (and it wouldn't be sensible for her to make a 2 hour train journey to get here)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 15, 2020)

postal test requested sunday evening, despatched monday, received done and returned today (tuesday)

i don't feel any worse today but still faintly crappy with occasional hot flushes and coughing.

the test kit didn't come with a bell to ring while i was walking to the post box...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 18, 2020)

result back - negative

i am still coughing and fairly crummy though...


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 18, 2020)

My sister, who's a teacher in south London has it and she described it as...

" Just like a bad cold.  My cough is very wet, I was sneezing, I get a rise in temp every now and then, but only for 20 mins or so.  I feel drained though. My mouth tastes horrible, I think my taste and smell are affected, a bit. Headache, etc."

She gave it to my 93 year old dad who said this..

"well looks like i caught the virus,  all the same symptoms like the flu and very low blood oxygen,  blurry eyes and dizzy. weak legs difficult to stand .So deep breathing got it back to normal in  a few days. feeling ok  but missed my vacination spot have to wait 4weeks after you have had the virus otherwise its less affective .so its out of one isolation period  and tomorrow all of London goes into group 3. much tighter.Just glad that i survived without being hospitalised "

I swear my dad's immortal !


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 19, 2020)

so my daughter has it. shes been feeling shit for 2 weeks. constant headaches and extreme lethargy- could sleep all day, every day. no sense of taste during the last week. prone to out bursts of anger ( this is normal btw). snotty nose. dry cough. heart rate up but no temperature.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 19, 2020)

i feel very achy of late. i have been banished to the spare bedroom for a few days. meh


----------



## girasol (Dec 19, 2020)

Someone in my family bubble had a mild case in November, I tested negative. I think I may have had it in Feb but not confirmed.

Had flu vaccine in October for first time ever, so far no illnesses, apart from a bit of a runny nose, touch wood it may continue.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 20, 2020)

Youngest has a fever so took him for a test yesterday, has been around 39 degrees for two days and very tired but no other obvious symptoms other than throwing up on Wednesday morning. Not particularly unusual for a two year old to have a fever so hoping we get a negative result back soon (was tricky getting the sample, nasal only, so worried it’ll be an ‘insufficient sample’ again and we’ll have to wait out the whole process again). I’ve had a dodgy tummy all week, tiredness and a horrible taste in my mouth but the former two are  probably just my crohns playing up because there’s been so much chocolate at work the last couple of weeks and it disagrees with me a bit.

The big fuck up will be if we get a positive or a late/no result as we’re in the middle of having the sash windows at the front of the flat renovated, they’re only held loosely in place with screws at the moment and very draughty. Obviously the blokes doing the work can’t be here to finish off if we’re isolating, and they break for Christmas on Tuesday.  Might be a cold few weeks ahead...


----------



## Cloo (Dec 20, 2020)

Hope you're clear for your window replacement - has occurred to me that I really hope we don't get it in the middle our redecorating our front room in mid Feb, as we'll be one room down and the house will be full of piles of stuff from it!


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 21, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Hope you're clear for your window replacement - has occurred to me that I really hope we don't get it in the middle our redecorating our front room in mid Feb, as we'll be one room down and the house will be full of piles of stuff from it!



Still waiting on a result after 53 hours, they said 24-48hrs. Chasing the result after going through eight menu selections on the phone just leads to a silent call that cuts off after a couple of minutes. I guess they’re busy at the moment.

Windows people turned up today before 8 having travelled from North Devon, had to turn them away. Half the living room is full of their tools and dust sheets and assorted mess, with furniture piled up in the other half. They’ve gone to another job locally to help out another team. Supposed to be finishing for Christmas at lunchtime tomorrow, so job won’t be finished. Son is still feverish and miserable. House is a tip. Merry fucking Christmas.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 21, 2020)

My 11 year old is 5 days from testing positive and not a single symptom. The 7 year old and I have no symptoms either and we're all isolating together on the sofa in the living room.


----------



## Winot (Dec 22, 2020)

13 year old has it. Asymptomatic (well has had a cold but that’s all no cough, temp etc.). 

We are doing the ONS study so having weekly tests and it was picked up in last Wednesday’s test. No call about the other three of us so I guess we are/were negative.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 22, 2020)

Update: got negative test through at 8 this morning. Builders have been in and tidied up, things more or less back to normal. Phew.

could do with some sort of crowdsourced info on how long test results are taking to come back from various test sites, as at least that might allow some expectation/planning. This was nearly 72 hours, the test site told us they were coming through quite quickly at the moment, in around 24 hours. I guess demand has increased significantly this week. They won’t investigate missing results until five days have passed, which would have put us on Xmas eve.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 22, 2020)

Last Thursday I could still get a local test for the same day in the evening or next day. Since Saturday I've not been able to get any walk in appointments closer than 6 miles and the drive in ones are far away too. Also those walk ins are rarely available, most of the time it says there's none.
Think it's safe to say Dildo"s system is buckling again.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 24, 2020)

My sister tested positive yesterday, there had been cases at my nephew's school.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 24, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Update: got negative test through at 8 this morning. Builders have been in and tidied up, things more or less back to normal. Phew.
> 
> could do with some sort of crowdsourced info on how long test results are taking to come back from various test sites, as at least that might allow some expectation/planning. This was nearly 72 hours, the test site told us they were coming through quite quickly at the moment, in around 24 hours. I guess demand has increased significantly this week. They won’t investigate missing results until five days have passed, which would have put us on Xmas eve.



My friend went to brixton walk in yesterday and was told 3 days.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 24, 2020)

Winot said:


> 13 year old has it. Asymptomatic (well has had a cold but that’s all no cough, temp etc.).
> 
> We are doing the ONS study so having weekly tests and it was picked up in last Wednesday’s test. No call about the other three of us so I guess we are/were negative.



Have sent you a message.


----------



## Oula (Dec 26, 2020)

I just got positive test result from the test I had on Tuesday. Son also is positive but he has no symptoms. Husband has worse symptoms than me but hasn't got his results yet.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 27, 2020)

ice-is-forming said:


> My 93 year old dad said this..
> 
> "well looks like i caught the virus,  all the same symptoms like the flu and very low blood oxygen,  blurry eyes and dizzy. weak legs difficult to stand .So deep breathing got it back to normal in  a few days. feeling ok  but missed my vacination spot have to wait 4weeks after you have had the virus otherwise its less affective .so its out of one isolation period  and tomorrow all of London goes into group 3. much tighter.Just glad that i survived without being hospitalised "
> 
> I swear my dad's immortal !



10 days later.. from my dad.


I think this my strangest Xmas ever, getting over the virus is difficult. I'm  just feeling so tired and not wanting to eat and not tasting anything but so happy to have survived what i thought would be certain death if i had been hospilised . I have seen some of the family from a distance, we're not allowed in each others houses.  I Just hope that the virus never takes hold in Australia its spread so fast here in the last few  weeks,  with so many deaths.


----------



## Doodler (Dec 27, 2020)

Feeling feverish with a temperature so went to the local walk-in test centre today. No cough but still like to know for sure. Lying in bed wearing my thermals and listening to the radio, just bought a pulse oximeter online fwiw.


----------



## Doodler (Dec 28, 2020)

Test result through and it's a big fat positive! There was me thinking I hadn't done the test properly as I didn't like sticking the swab down my throat.


----------



## Doodler (Dec 28, 2020)

Concerning sad faces: be funny if the NHS put a little sad face in the 'You're positive' text message.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 28, 2020)

What does the 'you're positive' message say?


----------



## Doodler (Dec 28, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> What does the 'you're positive' message say?



The text message states your name, your date of birth, and the date you took the test. Then it states that the test was positive and you have to self-isolate for 10 days. You get a code for entering into the NHS Covid app.


----------



## Doodler (Dec 29, 2020)

Symptom diary for the morbid:

Dec 26: Out of sorts, with nasal cavity feeling hot and dry. Temperature was normal.

Dec 27: Felt slow and groggy all day, occasional sneezing, husky voice. Face covered with sweat after a 15-minute walk. Sense of taste normal (bacon roll). Went to the Covid walk-in centre for a test.

Feverish in the evening with strong chills and a temp of 38C.

Dec 28: Temperature back to normal. Occasional coughing, now hypervigilant about symptoms. Test came back positive. A slight sensation of something going on in my lungs, mild fleeting soreness when taking the deepest breath possible. Sense of taste normal or nearly normal.

No feverishness at night, but restless.

Be interested to compare notes with anyone else in the same boat.


----------



## Edie (Dec 29, 2020)

I’m joining the ranks. Here’s my misery.

23rd December: Woke with fever 37.6. No other symptoms. Negative lateral flow test, went and got PCR.
24th December: Felt bit better but still tired. Negative PCR test. Low grade fever in evening.
25th December: Felt bit under the weather, but with the negative tests and their permission, took the kids to their Dads where his elderly parents were 😭
26th: Much the same
27th December: (day 5) felt awfully ill. Very high fever (never lower than 38o, often closer to 40), rigors. As I’m immunosupressed went on advice to A&E for bloods. So fatigued and awful whole body aches, just felt completely taken over by a virus but thought it must be flu.
28th December: Same as 27th with added shortness of breath on exertion. Went for another test on A&E advice.
29th December: Positive test. Same as previous two days but fever a bit less, shortness of breath makes walking even short distances very hard. Have called GP.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 29, 2020)

Sorry to hear those who are experiencing this.  Hope you get over it quickly with no lasting effects.


----------



## Edie (Dec 29, 2020)

Forgot to add: full on diarrhoea since Sunday and mouth and taste is absolutely foul

Diarrhoea could be antibiotics


----------



## Doodler (Dec 29, 2020)

Edie said:


> Forgot to add: full on diarrhoea since Sunday and mouth and taste is absolutely foul
> 
> Diarrhoea could be antibiotics



Do you find some things now taste sour? Toast and marmite this morning tasted sour, also some tinned spicy parsnip soup just now. Sweet things taste fairly normal.


----------



## Edie (Dec 29, 2020)

Doodler said:


> Do you find some things now taste sour? Toast and marmite this morning tasted sour, also some tinned spicy parsnip soup just now. Sweet things taste fairly normal.


Only had coffee and it was vile and sour yes


----------



## Doodler (Dec 29, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sorry to hear those who are experiencing this.  Hope you get over it quickly with no lasting effects.



Thank you!


----------



## Doodler (Dec 29, 2020)

Edie said:


> Only had coffee and it was vile and sour yes



Sorry to hear that. I wonder how quickly taste returns to normal?


----------



## Edie (Dec 29, 2020)

Doodler said:


> Sorry to hear that. I wonder how quickly taste returns to normal?


Tbh right now I don’t care about my taste


----------



## Edie (Dec 29, 2020)

This is so inconsistent. Text and email both say isolate from start of symptoms. The App (which I’ve just downloaded and put my test reference number in) says 10 days from now.

Which is it?! How can they not have even nailed this down, the absolute fucking chopsticks


----------



## Doodler (Dec 29, 2020)

The App is a bit buggy. I entered the 26th of December as my first day of symptoms, but the App has decided to put that back to Xmas Eve for some reason.


----------



## Edie (Dec 29, 2020)

so in my feverish state I fucked up the Test & Trace online form and needed to go back and add my partner  Except it wouldn’t let you amend the data or go back. It just submitted. So I emailed T&T asking them to call me. They did, but the bloke didn’t know how to amend it either. In the end, he added my partner’s details as a note on my file. I had to literally prompt him to take his phone number 

You could not make this shit up.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2020)

Oh shit Edie, please get well soon.
x


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2020)

Wishing you all a smooth recovery 

Edie especially as it sounds vile

Please dont rush back to regular life any of you with the 'rona.   Just because 10 days is cited for isolation purposes it doesnt mean you are recovered in 10 days.    This is generally not an illness that you can push though. Even milder cases can leave you unexpectedly fatigued


----------



## Edie (Dec 30, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Wishing you all a smooth recovery
> 
> Edie especially as it sounds vile
> 
> Please dont rush back to regular life any of you with the 'rona.   Just because 10 days is cited for isolation purposes it doesnt mean you are recovered in 10 days.    This is generally not an illness that you can push though. Even milder cases can leave you unexpectedly fatigued


I genuinely cannot see me being back at work on Monday once my 10 days are up. I genuinely cannot imagine being able to take a shower or make a meal right now. Please please god I don’t have that fucking long covid though because I would top myself.


----------



## Edie (Dec 30, 2020)

I feel worse and now I’m scared and keep crying


----------



## Mation (Dec 30, 2020)

Big hugs to you, Edie. It must be awful xx


----------



## Edie (Dec 30, 2020)

Mation said:


> Big hugs to you, Edie. It must be awful xx


I genuinely don’t know when I should go to hospital 😭 I’ve ordered a pulse oximeter but it’s not come yet, if I could see my sats were above 94 I’d be reassured. I’d advise everyone to order one now they’re only £20 off Amazon and when you need one you need one. My fever is beginning to creep up again and I can’t face another night like that.


----------



## zora (Dec 30, 2020)

Dear Edie, you said your colleague checked you over yesterday? I am still concerned that given that you are immonucompromised, maybe you ought to be getting hospital care, especially if you are getting worse, not better at this point?

I wasn't sure if I should say something because my general state is very anxious at the moment, and I was worried that I might be misdirecting it, but now that you say you feel worse, I felt I should say it.

ETA: You just posted at the same time: I would gently suggest that the time is now.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 30, 2020)

What's your GP like Edie? Do they know you?


----------



## Edie (Dec 30, 2020)

Pulse oximeter gonna be here by 10pm I just need to calm myself down. I’m still most likely fine. It’s just so difficult to not feel overwhelmed when you feel this sick.


----------



## Edie (Dec 30, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> What's your GP like Edie? Do they know you?


No and I feel bad bothering them. Can they even see you at home cos I can’t move, I don’t know. My nightmare is being sent to A&E to sit on a plastic chair for five hours whilst panting and fever, only to be sent home cos my sats are like 96.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 30, 2020)

Edie said:


> Pulse oximeter gonna be here by 10pm I just need to calm myself down. I’m still most likely fine. It’s just so difficult to not feel overwhelmed when you feel this sick.



You've got Covid, you're ill, and you might need some extra help. Who is the best person do you think, to talk to to check things out?


----------



## Mation (Dec 30, 2020)

Edie said:


> I genuinely don’t know when I should go to hospital 😭 I’ve ordered a pulse oximeter but it’s not come yet, if I could see my sats were above 94 I’d be reassured. I’d advise everyone to order one now they’re only £20 off Amazon and when you need one you need one. My fever is beginning to creep up again and I can’t face another night like that.


Is it due to arrive today?

In any case, what zora said. Hospital sounds like it might be a good idea sooner rather than later, given that you're feeling worse. They'll know you're not there on a whim.

e2a: just saw your post about it arriving by 10pm.


----------



## Oula (Dec 30, 2020)

Edie so sorry you feel so rough


----------



## Edie (Dec 30, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> You've got Covid, you're ill, and you might need some extra help. Who is the best person do you think, to talk to to check things out?


GP but I feel like I’m bothering them. I’ll call for some reassurance anyway.


----------



## zahir (Dec 30, 2020)

Edie said:


> I genuinely don’t know when I should go to hospital



I was given a choice of going to a respiratory clinic or having someone come over to check me out if I wasn't feeling up to going to the clinic. My breathing problems were more at night so I was OK with going to the clinic. Checking oxygen levels seemed to be the main thing. Mine were fine but my appointment was delayed while they waited for an ambulance to arrive for the person in before me. I'd say bother your GP right away and insist on someone seeing you.


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 30, 2020)

Edie said:


> Pulse oximeter gonna be here by 10pm I just need to calm myself down. I’m still most likely fine. It’s just so difficult to not feel overwhelmed when you feel this sick.


10pm might be too late. If someone doesn't have the time to help you they can tell you that, don't make the decision for them.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 30, 2020)

Edie said:


> GP but I feel like I’m bothering them. I’ll call for some reassurance anyway.



Good.


----------



## Mation (Dec 30, 2020)

Edie said:


> GP but I feel like I’m bothering them. I’ll call for some reassurance anyway.


Liked for the fact that you're calling them. xx


----------



## Doodler (Dec 30, 2020)

Edie said:


> GP but I feel like I’m bothering them. I’ll call for some reassurance anyway.



That's what they're there for, please don't delay calling your GP or the 111 line!


----------



## Edie (Dec 30, 2020)

A friend going immediately to get me pulse oximeter from Argos. I know what Leeds teaching hospital covid admission proforma looks like and they won’t admit unless clinical requirement for oxygen, and cannot face sitting for hours just too weak. I honestly think I’m just panicking I’m sorry.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2020)

You're a clinician and you're really stoic 
If you feel bad take it seriously 
muscovyduck is right,  let others make the decision about if they can help you 
Also,  111 can fob you off bc they are so busy. You'll be speaking (likely) to a recently recruited person working from a script 
Dont be shy of ringing back  till you get through to a clinician


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 30, 2020)

Edie said:


> A friend going immediately to get me pulse oximeter from Argos. I know what Leeds teaching hospital covid admission proforma looks like and they won’t admit unless clinical requirement for oxygen, and cannot face sitting for hours just too weak. I honestly think I’m just panicking I’m sorry.



Perhaps you need to give yourself permission to be scared and to recieve help. Your GPs role is to help their scared patients.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2020)

Edie said:


> A friend going immediately to get me pulse oximeter from Argos. I know what Leeds teaching hospital covid admission proforma looks like and they won’t admit unless clinical requirement for oxygen, and cannot face sitting for hours just too weak. I honestly think I’m just panicking I’m sorry.


Glad to hear that 
If you get a decent oxygen level reading that will be so reassuring


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2020)

Edie said:


> I honestly think I’m just panicking I’m sorry.


It's very hard to know what to do when there isn't another adult around to give feedback on how serious your condition is  or to give the emotional supported needed when youre so unwell


----------



## weepiper (Dec 30, 2020)

Darling Edie I hope you get a reading that they will admit you for, because you sound really poorly and frightened and like you need someone to look after you properly xx


----------



## Edie (Dec 30, 2020)

The dog is clearly missing human company and has taken up position an inch from my feverish peeling dry face 🤣


----------



## IC3D (Dec 30, 2020)

Sending love, get well soon x


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 30, 2020)

The Dogtor is in. Get well soon.


----------



## Edie (Dec 30, 2020)

Sats fine at 96. Feel like I’m really ill so that’s reassuring. Sorry for panicking xx


----------



## scifisam (Dec 30, 2020)

I get that dread of A&E. Though I'm not sure they'd make someone with covid sit for hours in the waiting room, would they?

You wouldn't think one of your patients was wasting people's time if they had your symptoms and your health conditions. Hope your GP is a good one. 🙂


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 30, 2020)

Edie said:


> Sorry for panicking xx


Don't be daft - it's normal to be worried when you're ill.  Hope you feel better soon - it sounds proper grim.


----------



## Edie (Dec 30, 2020)

I’ve actually called an ambulance as dropping to 90


----------



## nagapie (Dec 30, 2020)

Edie said:


> I’ve actually called an ambulance as dropping to 90


You definitely need to go in. Good luck, hon. Let us know how you are if you can x


----------



## weepiper (Dec 30, 2020)

Oh Edie  hope they come soon.


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 30, 2020)

Good luck Edie


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 30, 2020)

Good luck Edie - hope you don't need to wait too long to get sorted out.


----------



## Epona (Dec 30, 2020)

I've had to call an ambulance for OH, asthma again - been worse than usual for a couple of days and when he got home from work he was struggling and his salbutamol wasn't helping - when they arrived they took his temperature and he's got a slight fever 

He's been carted off in the ambulance - will be tested once at hospital - please please let it "just" (  ) be asthma, not asthma + COVID


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2020)

Good luck Edie massively in my thoughts and prayers
X


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2020)

Epona said:


> I've had to call an ambulance for OH, asthma again - been worse than usual for a couple of days and when he got home from work he was struggling and his salbutamol wasn't helping - when they arrived they took his temperature and he's got a slight fever
> 
> He's been carted off in the ambulance - will be tested once at hospital - please please let it "just" (  ) be asthma, not asthma + COVID



So sorry to hear that Epona


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 30, 2020)

Sorry to hear that your OH has had to go to hospital Epona - hope it is, as you say, just asthma.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 30, 2020)

Sending you hugs too Epona, fingers crossed.


----------



## Epona (Dec 30, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sorry to hear that your OH has had to go to hospital Epona - hope it is, as you say, just asthma.



Thanks, it's worrying enough as he has severe asthma and has had a shit year with it (this will be his 3rd ambulance trip to A&E this year, well 4th but 3 were asthma related, the other was for reasons of stupidity  ) which could kill him anyway, last thing he needs is fucking Covid too.  Then of course right now the additional worry that if he doesn't have it now, he might catch it in there.

They need to pull out all the stops to get people vaccinated asap.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2020)

Epona said:


> I've had to call an ambulance for OH, asthma again - been worse than usual for a couple of days and when he got home from work he was struggling and his salbutamol wasn't helping - when they arrived they took his temperature and he's got a slight fever
> 
> He's been carted off in the ambulance - will be tested once at hospital - please please let it "just" (  ) be asthma, not asthma + COVID


all best wishes to you and sN


----------



## Poot (Dec 30, 2020)

Oh Edie, everything crossed for you x You'll be well looked after I'm sure.

And for your OH Epona.


----------



## Oula (Dec 30, 2020)

Good luck Edie and Epona's partner


----------



## Edie (Dec 30, 2020)

They’ve left me here (well they gave me the choice obviously). I have a pneumonia but maintaining oxygen despite dropping to 90 its recovering almost immediately so he thought I probably wouldn’t be admitted. I’m breathing fast at 24 so my body is working hard. They told me to sit so I’m propped up now. They have put me on a list to be seen by a Gp tomorrow.


----------



## Edie (Dec 30, 2020)

Honestly he was like, 90 oh don’t worry, the people we’ve been taking in are between 75 to 90 at all times  So at least that’s reassuring. Obviously I had to apologise a million times for calling them


----------



## dessiato (Dec 30, 2020)

(((all urbs and their loved ones suffering))) may you all get better soon.

Edie  that is such a dachshund thing to do. They seem especially well tuned into their human


----------



## weepiper (Dec 30, 2020)

That's reassuring Edie - but you absolutely did the right thing calling them! And don't be afraid to call again if you feel you're deteriorating overnight.


----------



## Poot (Dec 30, 2020)

Yes - Edie you need to be seen if things get worse, don't ever feel bad about it x


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2020)

Although this group is for long covid there is support for people who are going through the initial infection.   I found it /find it useful when I was experiencing scary symptoms.  It helped to know that others got through and also how they got through symptoms. 
 Members located worldwide so always someone around for those 3am worries 



			https://m.facebook.com/groups/longcovid/


----------



## Edie (Dec 30, 2020)

So sorry Epona praying he is okay x


----------



## Callie (Dec 30, 2020)

When you was I'll back in march and m w where my mum and nan  are unwell with covid I have not really found any good clear resources on how best to support yourself when I'll. 

Obviously fluids
Try to have some form of sustainance
Pain killers - alternate paracetamol and ibuprofen
Try not to lie on your back as this can make breathing more difficult

Anything else? 

How do you know when you are ill enough to call an ambulance? I've just advised my mum to call 111 if she is at all concerned and discuss with them. Surprisingly my 96 yr old Nan seems to be coping much better.


----------



## Callie (Dec 30, 2020)

Hope it eases soon Edie and fingers crossed for N Epona , you take care too.


----------



## zora (Dec 30, 2020)

Callie said:


> Hope it eases soon Edie and fingers crossed for N Epona , you take care too.



And all the best for Mum and Nan Callie, too. What a worry. 

One of my flatmates who went to her country of origin in the middle of December to care for her mum who has dementia now has it. Just spoke to her on the phone, she sounded miserable but overall okayish. It's just so grim that noone can even come and mop your brow and tuck you in, and that's just the best case scenario 

Best wishes again to all here and their loved ones currently suffering with the wretched illness!

Good resources, Miss-Shelf and Callie, and good call with the oxiometer. I would want one of those if I come down with it.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 30, 2020)

Bloody hell Edie , glad you got some reassurance but christ, how scary?! Obv you're gonna keep checking oxygen levels, but will echo others - ring for help again if you need it. Mate of mine ended up in hossy 3 times all in. If you need extra help, you need it, no messing about now. Love to you mate xxxx


----------



## ash (Dec 30, 2020)

Hugs and good thoughts to Edie and Epona and anyone else suffering with that bastard virus.


----------



## Epona (Dec 30, 2020)

OH is back home, doesn't seem to be any indication of Covid thank fuck (his temp was normal once at the hospital) - he improved after a couple of nebulisers and they sent him home with steroids.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 30, 2020)

Might be something to be aware of


----------



## zahir (Dec 30, 2020)

Nasal congestion was my most consistent symptom so I'm not sure this is anything new.


----------



## Thora (Dec 30, 2020)

Yes that was my daughter's first symptom in September too - at the time with schools going back there was lots of stuff in the media about how snotty noses meant it was a cold, not covid, and you shouldn't get a test if you had "cold symptoms".


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 30, 2020)

This snotty thing is what I've got, I got a negative test but the test site I went to was a fucking shambles to put it mildly so I'm hiding away from everyone anyway. I've got the change in taste thing, cough and breathlessness. I feel like absolute fucking shit.
ETA and that thing where you're physically cold all the time


----------



## Thora (Dec 30, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> This snotty thing is what I've got, I got a negative test but the test site I went to was a fucking shambles to put it mildly so I'm hiding away from everyone anyway. I've got the change in taste thing, cough and breathlessness. I feel like absolute fucking shit.
> ETA and that thing where you're physically cold all the time


I'd think about getting a second test.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 30, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> This snotty thing is what I've got, I got a negative test but the test site I went to was a fucking shambles to put it mildly so I'm hiding away from everyone anyway. I've got the change in taste thing, cough and breathlessness. I feel like absolute fucking shit.
> ETA and that thing where you're physically cold all the time


That's what I had back in march


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> This snotty thing is what I've got, I got a negative test but the test site I went to was a fucking shambles to put it mildly so I'm hiding away from everyone anyway. I've got the change in taste thing, cough and breathlessness. I feel like absolute fucking shit.
> ETA and that thing where you're physically cold all the time


oh muscovyduck  that sounds rotten


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 30, 2020)

This is the fifth or sixth time I've been ill during lockdown, they all looked like coronavirus, they can't have all been corona but you have to be careful anyway. Anyone know what the false negative rate is for the tests?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2020)

Government messaging around covid has been very slow to change 

lots of people test positive and are symptomatic without 
high temperate,   continuous cough or loss of smell 

Zoe covid app study found that headache and fatigue were the most common first symptoms  and they ask people to look much more widely at symptoms beyond the three promoted in UK communications 








						There’s more to COVID-19 than the three ‘classic’ symptoms. Here’s what else to look out for
					

Our data shows that focusing on three ‘classic’ COVID-19 symptoms - cough, fever and loss of smell - means we’re missing out on a lot of cases




					covid.joinzoe.com


----------



## Epona (Dec 30, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> This is the fifth or sixth time I've been ill during lockdown, they all looked like coronavirus, they can't have all been corona but you have to be careful anyway. Anyone know what the false negative rate is for the tests?



Aye, we've both had a couple of things that we just assumed were colds - I did do an antibody test for a research study not long after one of them though and it was negative.  Of course had hayfever all spring and summer too but that would seem to be fairly easily distinguishable from other things if you are used to getting it certain times each year.  Had a bit of a cold again since then but haven't really felt unwell with anything.  Bit worrying that a) despite being really really careful with masks and handwashing that I still seem to be able to pick up cold viruses, and b) the symptoms of Covid seem to be so fucking varied or even non-existent that it is really difficult to tell what's what.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2020)

Epona said:


> OH is back home, doesn't seem to be any indication of Covid thank fuck (his temp was normal once at the hospital) - he improved after a couple of nebulisers and they sent him home with steroids.


good news


----------



## zahir (Dec 30, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> Anyone know what the false negative rate is for the tests?



I was just reading a twitter thread from a doctor in the US that suggested a false negative rate of about 20%. I couldn't say whether that's an accurate figure.

ETA This is the thread - he does qualify the figure further down:


----------



## 8ball (Dec 30, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> This is the fifth or sixth time I've been ill during lockdown, they all looked like coronavirus, they can't have all been corona but you have to be careful anyway. Anyone know what the false negative rate is for the tests?



Varies a lot depending on stage of infection.  Had an antibody test, or all PCR?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 30, 2020)

zahir said:


> I was just reading a twitter thread from a doctor in the US that suggested a false negative rate of about 20%. I couldn't say whether that's an accurate figure.



With false positive being a lot lower (lab quality permitting).


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 30, 2020)

8ball said:


> Varies a lot depending on stage of infection.  Had an antibody test, or all PCR?


It's all been the gov swabs, not had an antibody test. I could afford one but I'm not sure there's much of a reason to get one?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 30, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> It's all been the gov swabs, not had an antibody test. I could afford one but I'm not sure there's much of a reason to get one?



Well, it would tell you whether you've had it (not sure about the time strictures), but with the vaccine on the way I think I wouldn't bother at this point either.
I had a bug that they thought worth testing for and the lab lost the result.


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 30, 2020)

8ball said:


> Well, it would tell you whether you've had it (not sure about the time strictures), but with the vaccine on the way I think I wouldn't bother at this point either.
> I had a bug that they thought worth testing for and the lab lost the result.


It does seem very unlikely that I haven't had it considering I've managed to catch so many other things. I couldn't get a test every time I got ill because at some points they weren't available. My apathy with the antibody test is probably influenced by knowing someone who managed to catch covid twice.
Fuckers


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 30, 2020)

I wouldn't pay for an antibody test as they don't always pick up antibodies[even in people who were positive on infection ]  so are not a reliable way to determine if you've had covid


----------



## 8ball (Dec 30, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I wouldn't pay for an antibody test as they don't always pick up antibodies[even in people who were positive on infection ]  so are not a reliable way to determine if you've had covid



Indeed, very dependent on how much time has passed too.


----------



## Poot (Dec 31, 2020)

Edie I wonder how you are this morning? Is there any change? x


----------



## zora (Dec 31, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Might be something to be aware of




This is exactly what my (absent) flatmate sounded like when we spoke yesterday on the phone. That classic snotty and bunged up sound that makes you say to some "oh you poor thing, you have got a cold". 

The lateral flow tests can very easily show false negatives, and the PCR is very reliable, but also depending on timing and quality of sample. The fact that most people have been doing their own swabs here rather than having them taken by health care professionals, might play a part.


----------



## Edie (Dec 31, 2020)

Poot said:


> Edie I wonder how you are this morning? Is there any change? x


Thanks darling. Alive 🎉 Had this weird thing where I woke up crying at 4am convinced I was soaking wet through, and something about a stadium and a big insect, so stripped off but wasn’t wet so either hallucinated it or had dried off with fever.

Chest so tight I’m having to do lots of little shallow breaths and breathless still. Really light headed if I try to stand. No fever but the Fever-of-Fear begins after lunch and peaks at early evening. The day that goes I start to recover xx


----------



## Poot (Dec 31, 2020)

Edie said:


> Thanks darling. Alive 🎉 Had this weird thing where I woke up crying at 4am convinced I was soaking wet through so stripped off but wasn’t so either hallucinated it or had dried off with fever. Chest so tight I’m having to do lots of little shallow breaths and breathless still. Really light headed if I try to stand. No fever but the Fever-of-Fear begins after lunch and peaks at early evening. The day that goes I start to recover xx


I'm glad to hear from you - it's all very worrying! But it sounds as though you still have some way to go, so I hope that boy of yours is stepping up. Have you managed to eat anything? It's important to keep strength up x


----------



## Edie (Dec 31, 2020)

If I feel strong enough in an hour I’m going to do what the paramedics showed me. Sit on chair, make tripod with arms and lean forward, big deep breaths that will of course make me cough, but try and get my airways at the bases of my lungs open. I’ve spent all (or most as far as I could) of the night sleeping prone on my belly as well. And I’m going to force myself out of bed upright downstairs. I need to open my lungs, lying on my back is killing me. Difficult tho cos I’m weak as a kitten. May need determination, Nurse Billy, and less fever!


----------



## Edie (Dec 31, 2020)

Was so ill I forgot to tell you all about this amazing phone call I received yesterday from Test & Trace. Young guy, early 20s, from South East. Was just ringing up to see how I was! So I said I’m really really ill (cos I was) I’m struggling to breathe even led down, and he went (no word of a lie), Aww I’m so sorry, it’s just to let you know most patients recover by Day 10 🤣🤣🤣

I was like, just out of interest, is there _*anything*_ I could have said that would have made you say ‘you need an ambulance’ and he (bless his heart) said he hadn’t been told anything  So I said, well what is the purpose of this call??! And he said ‘reassurance, a lot of people are lonely and scared and appreciate it’.

Now I’m not a massive bitch and he was a very pleasant young guy, he might have even been a volunteer I don’t know, but don’t you think it’s dangerous for a non-medically trained person to call on behalf of the Government to reassure you you’ll be alright! What if your not alright?!! LynnDoyleCooper


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 31, 2020)

Edie said:


> Was so ill I forgot to tell you all about this amazing phone call I received yesterday from Test & Trace. Young guy, early 20s, from South East. Was just ringing up to see how I was! So I said I’m really really ill (cos I was) I’m struggling to breathe even led down, and he went (no word of a lie), Aww I’m so sorry, it’s just to let you know most patients recover by Day 10 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> I was like, just out of interest, is there _*anything*_ I could have said that would have made you say ‘you need an ambulance’ and he (bless his heart) said he hadn’t been told anything  So I said, well what is the purpose of this call??! And he said ‘reassurance, a lot of people are lonely and scared and appreciate it’.
> 
> Now I’m not a massive bitch and he was a very pleasant young guy, he might have even been a volunteer I don’t know, but don’t you think it’s dangerous for a non-medically trained person to call on behalf of the Government to reassure you you’ll be alright! What if your not alright?!! LynnDoyleCooper


Yes that's  an outrageous almost criminal use of resources that plays into a narrative that might stop people seeking help

ETA most symptomatic  people dont recover by day 10, I wish this narrative was changed


----------



## Edie (Dec 31, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Yes that's  an outrageous almost criminal use of resources that plays into a narrative that might stop people seeking help
> 
> ETA most symptomatic  people dont recover by day 10, I wish this narrative was changed


Thing is phoning people when they are ill and alone IS a lovely thing to do and it might be really helpful from a MH perspective, imagine if I was a little old lady on my own and not me with the excellent flannel-chucking Nurse Billy. But you cannot tell a patient that’s short of breath at rest that they will be alright in two days, cos you don’t fucking know!!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 31, 2020)

Edie said:


> Thing is phoning people when they are ill and alone IS a lovely thing to do and it might be really helpful from a MH perspective, imagine if I was a little old lady on my own and not me with the excellent flannel-chucking Nurse Billy. But you cannot tell a patient that’s short of breath at rest that they will be alright in two days, cos you don’t fucking know!!


Hows your oxygen levels now?


----------



## Edie (Dec 31, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Hows your oxygen levels now?


Good. Solid 98 at rest, dipping to 90-92 when I move but paramedic said that’s okay.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 31, 2020)

Edie said:


> Thing is phoning people when they are ill and alone IS a lovely thing to do and it might be really helpful from a MH perspective, imagine if I was a little old lady on my own and not me with the excellent flannel-chucking Nurse Billy. But you cannot tell a patient that’s short of breath at rest that they will be alright in two days, cos you don’t fucking know!!



He's probably not clinically trained because you learn pretty fast not to promise anything given the uncertainty of illness. 

How is nurse billy?


----------



## Doodler (Dec 31, 2020)

I've had three test & trace phone calls so far.

The first time I didn't recognise the number so thought it might be a scam! I told the man on the other end I'd check out the number first and ring them back.

(The number is 0300 013500 and you can't call them back on it.)

The second followed a couple of hours later. A pleasant-sounding woman asked how I was doing and quizzed me on a couple of places where I'd registered my presence with the tracking app.

The third call came a day later. A young man tried asking me some questions but his voice kept cutting out and eventually I told him I was going to hang up and that was that.

I take my vitamins C and D and zinc, keep an eye on the thermometer, peak flow meter and oximeter, and wait to see how things develop.


----------



## Edie (Dec 31, 2020)

Doodler how do you feel in yourself? Xx (am downstairs sat upright having showered! utterly wiped but did it).


----------



## Edie (Dec 31, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> He's probably not clinically trained because you learn pretty fast not to promise anything given the uncertainty of illness.
> 
> How is nurse billy?


I think he’s fine. It’s hard to tell. He has said ‘you look really sick mum’ with a note of concern in his voice a couple of times, so I guess he’s mildly concerned. Seemed to take ambulance in his stride. Is looking after himself and bringing me whatever I ask. Appears to have told Social media world I’m very poorly as I’ve not told anyone I’m sick but another Mum contacted me to check in. He doesn’t come on shift til about 3pm though 😂


----------



## Doodler (Dec 31, 2020)

Edie said:


> Doodler how do you feel in yourself? Xx (am downstairs sat upright having showered! utterly wiped but did it).



Hello Edie! I feel on a plateau at the moment where the main sense is of being very tired and lethargic. Sometimes there is a faint raw feeling from within my chest, as if I'd inhaled hot smoke a while ago. This goes if I stand up. Also, my usual low level of tinnitus seems a bit louder. Things don't taste nearly as bad as they did a couple of days ago.

Yesterday I felt very emotional at times There was a TV drama on where John Shaw plays an old man who adopts an orphaned boy and I found this almost tearfully moving. The sense of my life's span of years seemed real and tangible, like when you stretch your arms wide so you can hold each end of a plank of wood.

Like I imagine you are, I'm keeping a close check on the oximeter. I was taken aback at how quickly your SPO2 readings changed. There is some aspect of the lucky charm about it for me, ditto the vitamins etc, but it is still useful.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 31, 2020)

Edie said:


> I think he’s fine. It’s hard to tell. He has said ‘you look really sick mum’ with a note of concern in his voice a couple of times, so I guess he’s mildly concerned. Seemed to take ambulance in his stride. Is looking after himself and bringing me whatever I ask. Appears to have told Social media world I’m very poorly as I’ve not told anyone I’m sick but another Mum contacted me to check in. He doesn’t come on shift til about 3pm though 😂



It was probably good for him that the ambulance came and you were reassured even if a bit frightening too. 

Any idea when your GP is coming?


----------



## Edie (Dec 31, 2020)

Doodler said:


> Hello Edie! I feel on a plateau at the moment where the main sense is of being very tired and lethargic. Sometimes there is a faint raw feeling from within my chest, as if I'd inhaled hot smoke a while ago. This goes if I stand up. Also, my usual low level of tinnitus seems a bit louder. Things don't taste nearly as bad as they did a couple of days ago.
> 
> Yesterday I felt very emotional at times There was a TV drama on where John Shaw plays an old man who adopts an orphaned boy and I found this almost tearfully moving. The sense of my life's span of years seemed real and tangible, like when you stretch your arms wide so you can hold each end of a plank of wood.
> 
> Like I imagine you are, I'm keeping a close check on the oximeter. I was taken aback at how quickly your SPO2 readings changed. There is some aspect of the lucky charm about it for me, ditto the vitamins etc, but it is still useful.


That feeling in your lungs was the start of the turn for the worse for me (day 5), what day are you? Be careful.

Doctor just been Red Cat . Prescribed me steroids. I’ve been signed off work all next week. He said he just couldn’t tell me when I’ll recover, he’s seen 83yo with copd recover in 2 weeks and a fit 39yo taxi driver cry because he was still so ill after weeks. He’s never seen anything like it in 41 years practicing. But I am thinking positive.

He said don’t worry unless desaturating below 90, but if I _feel_ worse don’t hesitate to call 999- even repeatedly ie if you’ve called before- as can get worse quick. Just sharing all that in case it’s of use to anyone who gets sick.


----------



## Doodler (Dec 31, 2020)

Edie said:


> That feeling in your lungs was the start of the turn for the worse for me (day 5), what day are you? Be careful.



Day 6 now and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Edie (Dec 31, 2020)

Doodler said:


> Day 6 now and thanks for the heads up.


Keep checking in here if you can so we can keep an eye on you. We’re covid buddies now 🤣

Oula darling, how are you and your husband? Xx


----------



## Edie (Dec 31, 2020)

Edie said:


> That feeling in your lungs was the start of the turn for the worse for me (day 5), what day are you? Be careful.
> 
> Doctor just been Red Cat . Prescribed me steroids. I’ve been signed off work all next week. He said he just couldn’t tell me when I’ll recover, he’s seen 83yo with copd recover in 2 weeks and a fit 39yo taxi driver cry because he was still so ill after weeks. He’s never seen anything like it in 41 years practicing. But I am thinking positive.
> 
> He said don’t worry unless desaturating below 90, but if I _feel_ worse don’t hesitate to call 999- even repeatedly ie if you’ve called before- as can get worse quick. Just sharing all that in case it’s of use to anyone who gets sick.


Shit I feel obligated to mention that that was the advice the Doctor gave me _as a relatively fit 43 year old_ If you are older or sicker you might get taken to hospital with those sats. Just need to be aware of that x


----------



## ash (Dec 31, 2020)

Hold on in there Edie  hopefully things will take a turn for the better soon. Sounds horrific - glad you’ve got the sats monitor now.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 31, 2020)

Doodler said:


> Hello Edie! I feel on a plateau at the moment where the main sense is of being very tired and lethargic. Sometimes there is a faint raw feeling from within my chest, as if I'd inhaled hot smoke a while ago. This goes if I stand up. Also, my usual low level of tinnitus seems a bit louder. Things don't taste nearly as bad as they did a couple of days ago.
> 
> Yesterday I felt very emotional at times There was a TV drama on where John Shaw plays an old man who adopts an orphaned boy and I found this almost tearfully moving. The sense of my life's span of years seemed real and tangible, like when you stretch your arms wide so you can hold each end of a plank of wood.
> 
> Like I imagine you are, I'm keeping a close check on the oximeter. I was taken aback at how quickly your SPO2 readings changed. There is some aspect of the lucky charm about it for me, ditto the vitamins etc, but it is still useful.


glad you can check your oxygen levels.    Hope you have a smooth recovery Doodler 
ps John Shaw does do pathos really well


----------



## Doodler (Dec 31, 2020)

Miss-Shelf said:


> glad you can check your oxygen levels.    Hope you have a smooth recovery Doodler
> ps John Shaw does do pathos really well



Thank you kindly! Covid brain mistake: the actor was John *Thaw.*


----------



## Oula (Dec 31, 2020)

Edie said:


> @Oula darling, how are you and your husband? Xx


Thanks for asking, especially when you're so ill. 
I feel quite a bit better.


----------



## Edie (Dec 31, 2020)

Fever is coming  Hooefully the last day


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 31, 2020)

Go easy, Eids. No running before you can walk, aye? Lots of bed rest. X


----------



## Looby (Dec 31, 2020)

Bloody hell Edie, you’re really going through it. I’m glad the GP came out and nurse Billy is being some help. I was giggling at the description of the flung flannel.


----------



## Doodler (Dec 31, 2020)

Edie said:


> Fever is coming  Hooefully the last day



Hope things arent getting too uncomfortable there, let us know how you're getting on please when you're able. 

Was talking with Mrs Doodler (also infected) about what a relief it'll be when the illness passes and having at least some immunity for a few months.


----------



## Doodler (Dec 31, 2020)

Temperature up slightly, sore throat after a short bout of harsh retching coughs, prickling feeling on the face, now passed.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 31, 2020)

Were I to get it I would be woefully equipped. At the start of it all I tried to buy a thermometer at a couple of pharmacies, they had both sold out.


----------



## Oula (Jan 1, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Was talking with Mrs Doodler (also infected) about what a relief it'll be when the illness passes and having at least some immunity for a few months.


I'm trying to understand how long the immunity lasts, as one of the few silver linings I could think of was telling mr oula he might be able to get the bus to work rather than cycle for a couple of weeks.
Also my in laws have now decided they don't want to see the grandchildren until they get their vaccine, which seems a strange decision to make now that we've had it when they were looking after them one day a week until we caught it. I get that they're scared but I'd assume that it might be safer to see its next week than it had been any time in the past year. But I don't know enough about it to say that for sure so will keep out of it.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 1, 2021)

Oula said:


> I'm trying to understand how long the immunity lasts, as one of the few silver linings I could think of was telling mr oula he might be able to get the bus to work rather than cycle for a couple of weeks.


The latest research suggests that, for most healthy adults, naturally acquired immunity typically lasts for _at least_ 5-6 months. The limits of such immunity will only be established in the fullness of time (if immunity only lasts 1 year then we are not going to know that for a few more months - until just over 12 months after the studies began).


----------



## Oula (Jan 1, 2021)

2hats said:


> The latest research suggests that, for most healthy adults, naturally acquired immunity typically lasts for _at least_ 5-6 months. The limits of such immunity will only be established in the fullness of time (if immunity only lasts 1 year then we are not going to know that for a few more months - until just over 12 months after the studies began).


That's very interesting. Do you have links to this?


----------



## 2hats (Jan 1, 2021)

Oula said:


> That's very interesting. Do you have links to this?


I've posted it elsewhere.


----------



## Oula (Jan 1, 2021)

2hats said:


> I've posted it elsewhere.


Thank you


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 1, 2021)

How are you doing Edie ? xxx


----------



## Oula (Jan 1, 2021)

I thought I was put the other side but have started coughing today, 10 days in. Is this a thing?


----------



## Edie (Jan 1, 2021)

sheothebudworths said:


> How are you doing Edie ? xxx


Not great today. Feverish, exhausted, chest feels vile. Trying to keep my chin up x


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 1, 2021)

Oh gosh  - is it worth getting yourself checked out again, sweetheart? xxx


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 1, 2021)

Hope our  current patients are doing ok today


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 1, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Hope our  current patients are doing ok today


Just seen Edie post above 

Oh no!


----------



## Edie (Jan 1, 2021)

sheothebudworths said:


> Oh gosh  - is it worth getting yourself checked out again, sweetheart? xxx


It’s incredibly difficult to get any primary care. I had to call the paramedics before I got seen the next day by a GP (who prescribed steroids which were then dispensed by a pharmacy that didn’t deliver and shut for bank holiday ). Ibuprofen seems to work best. I’m slowly getting there mate xx


----------



## Doodler (Jan 1, 2021)

Edie said:


> It’s incredibly difficult to get any primary care. I had to call the paramedics before I got seen the next day by a GP (who prescribed steroids which were then dispensed by a pharmacy that didn’t deliver and shut for bank holiday ). Ibuprofen seems to work best. I’m slowly getting there mate xx



That's ridiculous, how worrying and frustrating for you. I do hope you get a good night's sleep and start feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 1, 2021)

Did you get the steroids Edie ?


----------



## Edie (Jan 1, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Did you get the steroids Edie ?


Not yet going to try again tomorrow, a mate is going.


----------



## Edie (Jan 1, 2021)

Very ill. Called 111. Fever so high and struggling to breathe although oxygen sats ok.  Also got bloody I think in urine. When does this end how long is average fever in days if you don’t have mild illness does anyone know? I’m day 10 now. How many more days of this I can’t bear it.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 1, 2021)

Edie Fuck 111, lovely - just call for an ambulance xxx


----------



## Looby (Jan 1, 2021)

I agree Edie, call 999.xx


----------



## weltweit (Jan 1, 2021)

Edie I agree with sheothebudworths - what is the worst that could happen? possibly that the ambulance people check on you and decide not to take you to hospital, either way you will get a second opinion on how you are doing. 

Wish I could say how long it lasts, the fever etc, but I have no idea. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Doodler (Jan 2, 2021)

Pl


Edie said:


> Very ill. Called 111. Fever so high and struggling to breathe although oxygen sats ok.  Also got bloody I think in urine. When does this end how long is average fever in days if you don’t have mild illness does anyone know? I’m day 10 now. How many more days of this I can’t bear it.



Please phone 999. You will not be depriving someone more in need than you of an ambulance. Your need is serious.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 2, 2021)

. (not right place)


----------



## Hollis (Jan 2, 2021)

Oula said:


> I thought I was put the other side but have started coughing today, 10 days in. Is this a thing?



I was watching some programme from March/April - with patients doing video diaries - one of them was saying how it fluctuates over time, so at some points you think you're getting better..


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 2, 2021)

I’ve spoken with Edie. She’s agreed that I update the thread.

She has called for an ambulance and they are on the way.

They are sending ambulances to people to triage them at home. so they may not take her in.

Edie says her O2 is okay but her fever is 40.

Her breathing is very shallow because she’s so weak, but the function seems okay.

I’ve asked her to update me when she can.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 2, 2021)

Good, thanks for that SheilaNaGig. Much relieved.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 2, 2021)

Bless you SheilaNaGig xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 2, 2021)

Glad you did that SheilaNaGig 
And  glad to hear that an ambulance will come out


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 2, 2021)

Between ragged breaths, her voice actually sounded quite strong, and stronger the second time we spoke, when she knew the ambulance was coming.

She says it’s the fever that floors her, she can manage things okay during the day but as soon as the fever takes off she loses strength.

I offered to stay on the phone with her while she waited but she preferred to ring off. Back door is open for the crew to just come in. She may be under the cosh of this virus but she’s still strong and powerful and on point.

I told her I’d be thinking of her, and I know many others will also be holding her up through this night.


----------



## Edie (Jan 2, 2021)

Am just needing some support with breathing but am ok


----------



## ash (Jan 2, 2021)

Edie said:


> Am just needing some support with breathing but am ok


Are you still at home Edie - what sort of support are you getting?  Thinking of you my lovely


----------



## Edie (Jan 2, 2021)

ash said:


> Are you still at home Edie - what sort of support are you getting?  Thinking of you my lovely


No hospital


----------



## ash (Jan 2, 2021)

Edie said:


> No hospital


Sounds like that’s for the best, hopefully this will get you the care you clearly  need - keep us updated when you are feeling up to it. Night night


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 2, 2021)

Am so glad you are getting some assistance with your breathing, lovely - I hope it brings you some relief and that you manage to get some better rest for it. Sending lots and lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 2, 2021)

Glad that you're getting the support you need at hospital Edie - hope your breathing becomes a bit easier during the night.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 2, 2021)

Thinking of you Edie x


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 2, 2021)

Also thinking of you Edie  sending lots of love and vibes xxx


----------



## Glitter (Jan 2, 2021)

Lots of love Edie. If you can please keep us updated. xx


----------



## Looby (Jan 2, 2021)

Thinking of you @Edie.xx


----------



## thismoment (Jan 2, 2021)

thinking of you Edie and sending all the best wishes your way.x


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 2, 2021)

Jesus Edie 40 is way too high. Hoping so much things improve rapidly for you.
X


----------



## nagapie (Jan 2, 2021)

Relieved to read you're in hospital. Hope you're on the mend soon now you're being cared for x


----------



## Callie (Jan 2, 2021)

Glad to hear you've got the proper support now Edie love X 

Just to add, so far my 96 year old Nan is doing ok, much better than my mum who has been properly laid out for a few days. My mum feels she is getting a bit better yesterday , day 10 since symptoms started.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 2, 2021)

Hope hospital treatment starts to make things easier for you Edie we're all thinking of you.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 2, 2021)

Caching up with all this... Best wishes Edie


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 2, 2021)

everything crossed for a full & rapid recovery eids xxx


----------



## weepiper (Jan 2, 2021)

Glad you're in hospital getting some help now Edie, we're all thinking of you xxx


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 2, 2021)

Edie  hope you're able to get fluids, steroids, oxygen and sleep


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

(((Edie))) glad you're in the right place. Love strength and fight to you xx

(And thank you SheilaNaGig for the sensible) x


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 2, 2021)

Callie  must be hard going with both of them to think about right now. Hope your mum starts to feel better

Doodler how are you feeling today?

Oula  how are you doing?


----------



## polly (Jan 2, 2021)

Only just seen this thread. Thinking of you Edie So glad you're in the right place xx


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 2, 2021)

Keep on keeping on Edie - we got you


----------



## Mation (Jan 2, 2021)

Glad you went in and are getting the help you need, Edie. x


----------



## Oula (Jan 2, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Callie  must be hard going with both of them to think about right now. Hope your mum starts to feel better
> 
> Doodler how are you feeling today?
> 
> Oula  how are you doing?


Mr Oula feels like himself again for the first time in two weeks. I'm OK but still not 100% thanks for asking.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 2, 2021)

Oula said:


> Mr Oula feels like himself again for the first time in two weeks. I'm OK but still not 100% thanks for asking.


Thanks for the update.  Keep resting when you can


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2021)

Hoping everyone affected by this shitty virus feels better soon. 
Edie, Oula and Mr Oula and Callie and your mum and nan... and Doodler


----------



## Edie (Jan 2, 2021)

Hullo! Still here! I’ve had Oxygen, dexamethasone, IV paracetamol (as get vomiting when fever was spiking), and a bag of fluids and feeling bit better. Much better actually- a big dose of strong steroids will do that for you  

Won’t be in long, was admitted to Clinical Decisions Unit, which is for people likely to need 24-48hours of care. They say obviously I’ve had this big ‘cytokine storm’ where your body’s inflammatory response goes into overdrive on day 7-10 ish. I’ve got pneumonia on both sides (standard covid pneumonia). But although my oxygen levels are dropping to high 80s when I do anything crazy (like sit up), they recover fast.

Still likely to have horrid few more days they think, then hopefully that will be the end of it. Thanks everyone. Bloody covid!!


----------



## polly (Jan 2, 2021)

Fucking hell Eids. Thanks for keeping us updated. Sounding positive in the shitty context! Sending you all the good thoughts xxxxxx


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 2, 2021)

Edie said:


> Hullo! Still here! I’ve had Oxygen, dexamethasone, IV paracetamol (as get vomiting when fever was spiking), and a bag of fluids and feeling bit better. Much better actually- a big dose of strong steroids will do that for you
> 
> Won’t be in long, was admitted to Clinical Decisions Unit, which is for people likely to need 24-48hours of care. They say obviously I’ve had this big ‘cytokine storm’ where your body’s inflammatory response goes into overdrive on day 7-10 ish. I’ve got pneumonia on both sides (standard covid pneumonia). But although my oxygen levels are dropping to high 80s when I do anything crazy (like sit up), they recover fast.
> 
> Still likely to have horrid few more days they think, then hopefully that will be the end of it. Thanks everyone. Bloody covid!!



Good news Edie. Please let us know if there's anything we can do to help in any way. And I hope nurse Billy is ok too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 2, 2021)

Good to know you're feeling better, and hope the next few days aren't too rough Edie.


----------



## etnea (Jan 2, 2021)

Hope you're feeling much better soon Edie  , glad you're being cared for xxx


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 2, 2021)

Edie said:


> Hullo! Still here! I’ve had Oxygen, dexamethasone, IV paracetamol (as get vomiting when fever was spiking), and a bag of fluids and feeling bit better. Much better actually- a big dose of strong steroids will do that for you
> 
> Won’t be in long, was admitted to Clinical Decisions Unit, which is for people likely to need 24-48hours of care. They say obviously I’ve had this big ‘cytokine storm’ where your body’s inflammatory response goes into overdrive on day 7-10 ish. I’ve got pneumonia on both sides (standard covid pneumonia). But although my oxygen levels are dropping to high 80s when I do anything crazy (like sit up), they recover fast.
> 
> Still likely to have horrid few more days they think, then hopefully that will be the end of it. Thanks everyone. Bloody covid!!



So glad your feeling safe and a bit better  Interesting about the cytokine storm, I had read that people on immunosuppressant meds were less likely to have this happen.


----------



## Edie (Jan 2, 2021)

ice-is-forming said:


> So glad your feeling safe and a bit better  Interesting about the cytokine storm, I had read that people on immunosuppressant meds were less likely to have this happen.


Not had methotrexate for two weeks as been too unwell (you get told to stop taking it whilst acutely unwell)


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 2, 2021)

Edie said:


> Not had methotrexate for two weeks as been too unwell (you get told to stop taking it whilst acutely unwell)



Of course, that makes sense 🧐


----------



## weepiper (Jan 2, 2021)

Fucking hell Eids. You're in the right place at least. Hope Billy is ok too


----------



## sojourner (Jan 2, 2021)

Jeez mate, so glad you rang for that ambulance. Sending love to you and hope the next few days go by fast xxx


----------



## Edie (Jan 2, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Jeez mate, so glad you rang for that ambulance. Sending love to you and hope the next few days go by fast xxx


I didn’t actually, I rang 111 and spoke to this amazing GP who took full story, then rang and spoke to ambulance herself.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 2, 2021)

Edie said:


> I didn’t actually, I rang 111 and spoke to this amazing GP who took full story, then rang and spoke to ambulance herself.


Well I'm bloody glad she did then!


----------



## Oula (Jan 2, 2021)

Edie so sorry to hear that but really glad it's being sorted. Hope the boys are ok.


----------



## Doodler (Jan 2, 2021)

Managing here. Feel very tired and weak,  chest is still a bit sore, slight temperature, some coughing. My 8th day of symptoms and am watching out for any signs of a cytokine storm brewing.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 2, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Managing here. Feel very tired and weak,  chest is still a bit sore, slight temperature, some coughing. My 8th day of symptoms and am watching out for any signs of a cytokine storm brewing.


Blimey, 8 days, that is rough, hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Doodler (Jan 2, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Blimey, 8 days, that is rough, hope you start feeling better soon!



Thanks, my expectation was that it would last a couple of weeks all being well. I listen to the radio most of the time or sleep.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2021)

ice-is-forming said:


> So glad your feeling safe and a bit better  Interesting about the cytokine storm, I had read that people on immunosuppressant meds were less likely to have this happen.




Depends on the dosage. I'm on Azathioprine 100mg and prednisolone 40mg at the moment.  Hoping that will prevent possible cytokine storm....I've been there before when my immune system attempted to kill my liver and every single muscle.. internal and skeletal. 

I'm on day 7 and no gp call back.  I've no idea what I have but thankfully it has not worsened and I have no elevation in temperature.  Hoping to get through the next few days without any problems but when this suppressed it's hard to know whether the immunosuppression is just keeping it all under wraps or what might actually be going on. 

I tend to develop colds, coughs very slowly and then they take a long time to clear up. My self isolation has another 8 days to go...but I'll keep wearing a mask for another 2 weeks indoors around the octogenarians 🙂


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm glad you're where you need to be for your health, Edie. And wow, good on that 111 GP!



Sugar Kane said:


> Depends on the dosage. I'm on Azathioprine 100mg and prednisolone 40mg at the moment.  Hoping that will prevent possible cytokine storm....I've been there before when my immune system attempted to kill my liver and every single muscle.. internal and skeletal.
> 
> I'm on day 7 and no gp call back.  I've no idea what I have but thankfully it has not worsened and I have no elevation in temperature.  Hoping to get through the next few days without any problems but when this suppressed it's hard to know whether the immunosuppression is just keeping it all under wraps or what might actually be going on.
> 
> I tend to develop colds, coughs very slowly and then they take a long time to clear up. My self isolation has another 8 days to go...but I'll keep wearing a mask for another 2 weeks indoors around the octogenarians 🙂



Have you been able to do a test?


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2021)

scifisam said:


> I'm glad you're where you need to be for your health, Edie. And wow, good on that 111 GP!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been able to do a test?



No. They're over run here atvtestjng centres. I dont have a temperature. And apart from a bit of a cough I have no other symptom. I am not a close contact and I'm not a priority because I'm just not very sick . I spoke with my brother (hospital dr) who advised just to self isolate and contact gp again or out of hours dr if I feel worse at any time. But they will just give me the same advice anyway.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> No. They're over run here atvtestjng centres. I dont have a temperature. And apart from a bit of a cough I have no other symptom. I am not a close contact and I'm not a priority because I'm just not very sick . I spoke with my brother (hospital dr) who advised just to self isolate and contact gp again or out of hours dr if I feel worse at any time. But they will just give me the same advice anyway.



That's a shame - it would be nice for you to know. No postal tests there? I guess not.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2021)

scifisam said:


> That's a shame - it would be nice for you to know. No postal tests there? I guess not.



Not that I'm aware of. 
Tbh I dont want to go to a testing centre. I am genuinely terrified. I know that I'm safe where I am. There's nobody coming into the place. I can control my environment. 
Being without a functioning immune system means I dont want to go ANYWHERE and a covid tesy centre is going to have people with covid 😳


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Not that I'm aware of.
> Tbh I dont want to go to a testing centre. I am genuinely terrified. I know that I'm safe where I am. There's nobody coming into the place. I can control my environment.
> Being without a functioning immune system means I dont want to go ANYWHERE and a covid tesy centre is going to have people with covid 😳



Yup , totally understand you not wanting to go out. 

Hope you'll be high on the vaccine schedule.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 3, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Yup , totally understand you not wanting to go out.
> 
> Hope you'll be high on the vaccine schedule.



I'm in the seventh group on the list.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I'm in the seventh group on the list.
> View attachment 246780



7 sounds low but the rationale seems sound, because it means you'll be safe to go out to get your vaccination. Some of the groups above you don't have that many people in them, too.

But I just checked the testing requirements for covid testing in the RoI - not doubting you, I just double check things - and man, it does look really difficult to get a test. It makes me wonder about the reliability of covid rates in Ireland if they're that strict about testing people.









						How to get tested
					

There are certain situations where you might need to be tested for COVID-19 (coronavirus). Find out what these are and how you should go about it.




					www2.hse.ie
				




Sorry you're in that situation  Hope whatever you have passes soon.


----------



## Ceej (Jan 3, 2021)

Sending love and strength and healing energy to you,Edie  - and everyone else who is sick x


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 3, 2021)

scifisam said:


> 7 sounds low but the rationale seems sound, because it means you'll be safe to go out to get your vaccination. Some of the groups above you don't have that many people in them, too.
> 
> But I just checked the testing requirements for covid testing in the RoI - not doubting you, I just double check things - and man, it does look really difficult to get a test. It makes me wonder about the reliability of covid rates in Ireland if they're that strict about testing people.
> 
> ...




Theyre reliable. Just overwhelmed at the moment.  
Case numbers have risen rapidly and the HSE has already stated that the situation is now out of control. 
ICU beds  are filling up and the country just does not have enough of them.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Theyre reliable. Just overwhelmed at the moment.
> Case numbers have risen rapidly and the HSE has already stated that the situation is now out of control.
> ICU beds  are filling up and the country just does not have enough of them.



I dunno, if you had to be referred by a GP and couldn't be tested at home I wouldn't have been able to get a test, and lots of people I know would have fallen on one of those hurdles. But that's for a different thread really.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 3, 2021)

scifisam said:


> I dunno, if you had to be referred by a GP and couldn't be tested at home I wouldn't have been able to get a test, and lots of people I know would have fallen on one of those hurdles. But that's for a different thread really.



Yes...which is why everyone is being told to act as if they alresdy have it. 








						'Every individual needs to act as if they are infectious': Record 3,394 Covid-19 cases confirmed
					

Cork reported the most cases today with 389 confirmed.




					www.irishexaminer.com
				




They also figure that there are thousands of cases not added up yet because testkng cant catch up. 

I'm off to sleep.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Yes...which is why everyone is being told to act as if they alresdy have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno, you can have more people tested and ask people to act as if they already had it. They're not mutually exclusive.

But we should stop here. Hope you sleep well and feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 3, 2021)

scifisam said:


> I dunno, you can have more people tested and ask people to act as if they already had it. They're not mutually exclusive.
> 
> But we should stop here. Hope you sleep well and feel better tomorrow.




Yes. My anxiety levels are bad enough without this. You seem to be quizzing me. And I'm not sure why? I dont have any control over any of this and am doing my best to just fucking stay alive


----------



## scifisam (Jan 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Yes. My anxiety levels are bad enough without this. You seem to be quizzing me. And I'm not sure why? I dont have any control over any of this and am doing my best to just fucking stay alive



Sorry, not sure how it came across that way, but apologies if it did. Really hope you feel better soon and I will try not to seem like I'm quizzing you


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 3, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Sorry, not sure how it came across that way, but apologies if it did. Really hope you feel better soon and I will try not to seem like I'm quizzing you



Yes... thing is I have done my research for literally over a year on this virus. I was getting n95 masks last January... and thanks to elbows for their amazing contributions to threads about covid19 I am kept abreast of things. I also have family working in the health system here. I'm usually not spouting only my opinion on this. 
You may have been seeing my covid test position.. as a discussion.  I on the other hand see covid19 and my immunosuppression plus multiple underlying conditions, as a life or death situation. So when I said I couldnt get a test unless I had more symptoms I meant exactly that. Believe me. And when I stated what was reported by the NPHET head of public health doctor, then that was what he said. I cant reinterpret that for you. Nor can I explain why things are the way they are...bar that our health service is going down the toilet and successive governments here have short changed the health service for decades. 

You may not have intended to quiz me...... thanks for the apology. 

I slept only 4 hours so I am going to try to sleep some more.


----------



## aqua (Jan 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane if it helps I didn't read it as questioning YOU so much as understanding the differences in Ireland.
Having just had experience of the healthcare system in Ireland, and having had my eyes opened somewhat, I find it interesting to hear your experiences. 
Hope you sleep well x


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 3, 2021)

Ceej said:


> Sending love and strength and healing energy to you,Edie  - and everyone else who is sick x



This! I have only been engaging with Guineveretoo and Edie posts as I can’t keep up with everyone but, of course, my best wishes to all of you who are ill with it.


----------



## Edie (Jan 3, 2021)

Doodler how you diddling?

I am definitely in recovery now, my last fever was 3am yesterday in CDU at 38.5oC and none since. I’m home. Chest very wheezy and tight, and I’m weak but capable. Feel tired but not that desperate fatigue. Am on the mend! Thank you God 🙏🏻

Anyone else feel quite shocked afterwards. I feel like I’ve survived a small hurricane or natural disaster or something


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2021)

Edie said:


> I’m home.


Best news of the day so far x


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2021)

Edie said:


> Doodler how you diddling?
> 
> I am definitely in recovery now, my last fever was 3am yesterday in CDU at 38.5oC and none since. I’m home. Chest very wheezy and tight, and I’m weak but capable. Feel tired but not that desperate fatigue. Am on the mend! Thank you God 🙏🏻
> 
> Anyone else feel quite shocked afterwards. I feel like I’ve survived a small hurricane or natural disaster or something



I'm not in the least surprised you feel shocked - even reading what has happened to you is shocking.  I really really hope you are getting lots of rest and attention.  You've really been through the mill!  You are one strong, brave woman!


----------



## Doodler (Jan 3, 2021)

Edie said:


> Doodler how you diddling?
> 
> I am definitely in recovery now, my last fever was 3am yesterday in CDU at 38.5oC and none since. I’m home. Chest very wheezy and tight, and I’m weak but capable. Feel tired but not that desperate fatigue. Am on the mend! Thank you God 🙏🏻
> 
> Anyone else feel quite shocked afterwards. I feel like I’ve survived a small hurricane or natural disaster or something



Ever so pleased to hear your good news! What a relief for you to be back home and on the mend. In a way you _have_ survived a natural disaster.

I feel a little bit more energetic than yesterday. My chest no longer hurts, am now making occasional phlegmy coughs. SPO2 is 96-98%, peak flow varies between normal and down by 5%. Temperature 37C this morning. Still watchful but thoughts now also turning to humdrum things like going back to work etc.

Can't imagine being able to tackle the more manual/lifting side of things for weeks though.


----------



## zahir (Jan 3, 2021)

Edie said:


> Doodler how you diddling?
> Anyone else feel quite shocked afterwards. I feel like I’ve survived a small hurricane or natural disaster or something



Yes, I recognise the feeling. Just as a warning I had recurrent bouts at what turned out to be fairly regular intervals of 10 days to 2 weeks. This was scary at first but overall there was a gradual improvement. Six months on I'm still getting occasional effects but most of the time I'm not noticing it. You may be lucky but don't expect things to be back to normal after 10 days or so.


----------



## Oula (Jan 3, 2021)

Edie so glad you've turned a corner. 
zahir that's really interesting to know

I'm definitely feeling better but still really tired. Went for a walk in the park yesterday and while it was nice being out me and mr oula were totally wiped out afterwards. I think it's partly having been basically immobile for so long (I had an infection which meant I could barely walk for two weeks before getting covid so I've barely been out the house or moving around for nearly a month now). 
I'm still coughing but not too badly. Oxygen has always been around 97 or 98. Peak flow should be 450 and is between 350 and 400.

I'm a bit concerned about how long it will take to recover from the double illness whammy, especially as the kids will now be at home so I can't get a rest then.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 3, 2021)

Edie said:


> Doodler how you diddling?
> 
> I am definitely in recovery now, my last fever was 3am yesterday in CDU at 38.5oC and none since. I’m home. Chest very wheezy and tight, and I’m weak but capable. Feel tired but not that desperate fatigue. Am on the mend! Thank you God 🙏🏻
> 
> Anyone else feel quite shocked afterwards. I feel like I’ve survived a small hurricane or natural disaster or something



Very glad to hear it, was worried about you x


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 3, 2021)

Oula said:


> Edie so glad you've turned a corner.
> zahir that's really interesting to know
> 
> I'm definitely feeling better but still really tired. Went for a walk in the park yesterday and while it was nice being out me and mr oula were totally wiped out afterwards. I think it's partly having been basically immobile for so long (I had an infection which meant I could barely walk for two weeks before getting covid so I've barely been out the house or moving around for nearly a month now).
> ...



It's been really tough for you Oula, you're going to have to take your time even though you're feeling better. Good to hear that you got out for a walk.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 3, 2021)

Glad you're doing well and getting better Edie.
🙂


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2021)

I hope you are doing OK!  And fingers crossed you are over the worst of it

(Haven't had Covid yet thank fuck but had really nasty swine flu a few years back and I really thought I was going to die, had pneumonia with it and was coughing up blood, I completely understand that feeling of not being able to catch a breath - it is absolutely terrifying and takes up a lot of energy just to keep breathing.  I hope you are on the mend now).


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2021)

zahir said:


> Yes, I recognise the feeling. Just as a warning I had recurrent bouts at what turned out to be fairly regular intervals of 10 days to 2 weeks. This was scary at first but overall there was a gradual improvement. Six months on I'm still getting occasional effects but most of the time I'm not noticing it. You may be lucky but don't expect things to be back to normal after 10 days or so.


Yes this is sage advice 
Nice guidelines on long covid say that primary care should follow up with anyone with symptoms 4 weeks after acute infection and that anyone who was hospitalised should have a follow up within 6 weeks 





__





						Recommendations | COVID-19 rapid guideline: managing the long-term effects of COVID-19  | Guidance | NICE
					






					www.nice.org.uk


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2021)

I am very sorry to hear that anyone is ill with longer term symptoms

I think stuff like post-viral longer term effects of being unwell are finally being acknowledged now - it is really shitty for anyone going through it, I do hope though that it will lead to a better understanding of post-viral fatigue and similar long-term effects - not just for COVID but for a whole range of viral infections and how the aftermath can affect you. (Missed months of school due to glandular fever and the ongoing after-effects and debilitating fatigue - the sort of thing that used to be called "yuppy flu" and still isn't taken as seriously as it ought to be - I think it still affects me now sometimes, it has probably had a lifelong impact on my health).


----------



## Edie (Jan 3, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Ever so pleased to hear your good news! What a relief for you to be back home and on the mend. In a way you _have_ survived a natural disaster.
> 
> I feel a little bit more energetic than yesterday. My chest no longer hurts, am now making occasional phlegmy coughs. SPO2 is 96-98%, peak flow varies between normal and down by 5%. Temperature 37C this morning. Still watchful but thoughts now also turning to humdrum things like going back to work etc.
> 
> Can't imagine being able to tackle the more manual/lifting side of things for weeks though.


So glad you’re seeing small improvements. I can’t yet imagine going outside, or even changing my bed to be honest. Small steps.


zahir said:


> Yes, I recognise the feeling. Just as a warning I had recurrent bouts at what turned out to be fairly regular intervals of 10 days to 2 weeks. This was scary at first but overall there was a gradual improvement. Six months on I'm still getting occasional effects but most of the time I'm not noticing it. You may be lucky but don't expect things to be back to normal after 10 days or so.


This is alarming. What do you mean, regular bouts? Of fever and breathlessness? 😭


----------



## zahir (Jan 3, 2021)

Edie said:


> This is alarming. What do you mean, regular bouts? Of fever and breathlessness? 😭



Breathlessness mainly. I wasn't checking my temperature but I don't think I had much of a fever after the first round, and the subsequent rounds were nothing like as bad as the first.
I wasn't meaning to sound alarming, more saying not to be surprised if you get symptoms coming back and if you do they're probably nothing to panic about. And to take it easy for a while.


----------



## Doodler (Jan 3, 2021)

Edie said:


> I can’t yet imagine going outside



I've just put some uneaten food in the green bin at the front of the house. Outside seemed really cold, damp and harsh!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2021)

With Urbanites and friends having it quite bad, it’s finally feeling real to me. Have been curiously detached most of the time until this weekend. Finger cross no one else gets it. Mind you, still have to go to work with the public tomorrow


----------



## Edie (Jan 3, 2021)

I have been crying and having some episodes where I almost feel confused or at least that I can’t think, on and off all day. I think this may be normal recovery from serious illness. Very hard this isolated.

edit: sounds ridiculous but I just need looking after by a caring adult. That’s how I feel. Bills done his best mind you, he really has.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 3, 2021)

Edie said:


> I have been crying and having some episodes where I almost feel confused or at least that I can’t think, on and off all day. I think this may be normal recovery from serious illness. Very hard this isolated.


I think that kind of reaction is very normal after a sudden serious illness. It's shock, and your body trying to process the trauma.


----------



## Edie (Jan 3, 2021)

weepiper said:


> I think that kind of reaction is very normal after a sudden serious illness. It's shock, and your body trying to process the trauma.


Thank you weeps, I think so too.


----------



## zora (Jan 3, 2021)

Edie said:


> edit: sounds ridiculous but I just need looking after by a caring adult. That’s how I feel. Bills done his best mind you, he really has.



That really does not sound ridiculous at all. You shoulder so much adult responsibility so much of the time, way more than your fair share. And even if you weren't, you would be fully entitled to feel the need to be a bit looked after, going through this severe and frightening illness. 
Useless as it is, sending you some virtual hand-holding and pillow-fluffing. x

ETA: I imagine it's probably someone being actually around and present in the house what you would need, but is there any mileage in getting connected with the local volunteers network who will be able to do errands for you and/or phone check ins or maybe dropping off some cooked meals?


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2021)

Edie said:


> I have been crying and having some episodes where I almost feel confused or at least that I can’t think, on and off all day. I think this may be normal recovery from serious illness. Very hard this isolated.
> 
> edit: sounds ridiculous but I just need looking after by a caring adult. That’s how I feel. Bills done his best mind you, he really has.


It’s really not ridiculous. Feeling unwell makes me really emotional and I’m sure there’s an element of shock too. You’ve had a traumatic experience.
Needing to be cared for is absolutely natural.
When I had sepsis and surgery I had never needed Mr Looby so much.
I wish there was someone who could come and look after you.


----------



## zahir (Jan 3, 2021)

Cognitive issues are part of it. They lasted a few days for me.


----------



## Edie (Jan 3, 2021)

zahir said:


> Cognitive issues are part of it. They lasted a few days for me.


I tried to do a photobox photo album for my sons 18th birthday but I had to stop, I literally couldn’t work it out, then I got upset. I also couldn’t talk to my brother on the phone, I was having word finding difficulties. Again, upsetting. 

I feel like a week from my life has been wiped. I think this is all normal but it’s been a horrid-edged day. I think I’ve done too much, although I’ve only edited some photos and taken a Christmas tree down. Having a bath now then bed. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Edie (Jan 3, 2021)

zora said:


> That really does not sound ridiculous at all. You shoulder so much adult responsibility so much of the time, way more than your fair share. And even if you weren't, you would be fully entitled to feel the need to be a bit looked after, going through this severe and frightening illness.
> Useless as it is, sending you some virtual hand-holding and pillow-fluffing. x
> 
> ETA: I imagine it's probably someone being actually around and present in the house what you would need, but is there any mileage in getting connected with the local volunteers network who will be able to do errands for you and/or phone check ins or maybe dropping off some cooked meals?


Thanks zora youve been really kind. How is the anxiety right now? This horrid fucking virus. Hang in there the end is in sight xx


----------



## zora (Jan 3, 2021)

Edie said:


> Thanks zora youve been really kind. How is the anxiety right now? This horrid fucking virus. Hang in there the end is in sight xx



Thank you!  I am much better today. Reached out on the "pandemic psychological support" thread and got lots of good support.
I honestly don't know what I would do with myself if it wasn't for this community, but thankfully we have got it!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 3, 2021)

God, Eids - I think you've been through a massively traumatic experience, one where you were literally having to be completely consumed by just _drawing breath_ - so fucking frightening - that it has to be inevitable that your brain is now catching up with that huge assault on your body.

My work mate's son was recently very ill with it/hospitalised, too and an after effect was that he felt extremely vulnerable - literally the word he used.
He had his wife to look after him and make judgement calls around when to call for help, too, whereas you have had to do that alone and while I know you will have been worrying about Billy and George, too.

You just go really gently with yourself, rush nothing and allow yourself the time and space to recover in all senses of the word.
Big loves to all three of you xxx


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2021)

Just spoke to a mate on the phone who has it. And wow, it’s really got to me. He’s okay, through the worst of it, but he sounds so exhausted and weak. Was due a vaccine next week too.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 3, 2021)

Edie said:


> I have been crying and having some episodes where I almost feel confused or at least that I can’t think, on and off all day. I think this may be normal recovery from serious illness. Very hard this isolated.
> 
> edit: sounds ridiculous but I just need looking after by a caring adult. That’s how I feel. Bills done his best mind you, he really has.



Oh Edie, that's normal and what you should have and it's terrible that you can't have it right now. I know feeling vulnerable in this way is really frightening, and you're worried about your boys, but maybe you can be in touch with the caring adult in yourself instead of pushing yourself to recover quicker than is possible x


----------



## Oula (Jan 3, 2021)

zahir said:


> Cognitive issues are part of it. They lasted a few days for me.


That's interesting. What type of issues? I just had an infection that I needed to take strong antibiotics for right before having covid and that gave me cognitive issues so I can't tell if things are still from that or related to the covid. 


Edie said:


> think I’ve done too much, although I’ve only edited some photos and taken a Christmas tree down.


That's more than I've done today and I'm still exhausted and you've had it worse than me.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 3, 2021)

Edie said:


> I’ve only edited some photos and taken a Christmas tree down. Having a bath now then bed. Tomorrow is another day.


If hospitals were not so overrun at the moment you'd probably have been kept in a lot longer until they knew you were much stronger 
taking down the tree and doing screen editing both take a lot of concentration and strength which will have been really affected by your illness
word finding and cognitive issues with thinking and concentration are really,  really common  with covid 
don't fall for the 10 day/2 week messaging and think you should be better - give yourself time to rest [within the context of having two boys to care for]


----------



## Edie (Jan 3, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> If hospitals were not so overrun at the moment you'd probably have been kept in a lot longer until they knew you were much stronger
> taking down the tree and doing screen editing both take a lot of concentration and strength which will have been really affected by your illness
> word finding and cognitive issues with thinking and concentration are really,  really common  with covid
> don't fall for the 10 day/2 week messaging and think you should be better - give yourself time to rest [within the context of having two boys to care for]


Thank you to you and Red Cat and everyone else’s wisdom xx


----------



## zahir (Jan 3, 2021)

Oula said:


> That's interesting. What type of issues?



It's quite hard to describe, and hard to look back at. It felt like I'd had a kind of personality change. It wasn't about feeling down or upset at all - at that point I was feeling happy enough that the breathing difficulties had subsided and I wasn't about to end up in hospital. I felt like I was talking perfectly coherently on the phone but I was told later that what I was saying didn't all make sense. Posting about it on here felt like it was partly about trying to keep a grip on reality. Going through it on my own probably didn't help.


----------



## Oula (Jan 4, 2021)

My lungs feel scalded


----------



## zahir (Jan 4, 2021)

Oula said:


> My lungs feel scalded



Is this something new today?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 4, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> If hospitals were not so overrun at the moment you'd probably have been kept in a lot longer until they knew you were much stronger
> taking down the tree and doing screen editing both take a lot of concentration and strength which will have been really affected by your illness
> word finding and cognitive issues with thinking and concentration are really,  really common  with covid
> don't fall for the 10 day/2 week messaging and think you should be better - give yourself time to rest [within the context of having two boys to care for]


Yeah, from people I've known even if you have it pretty mildly you will feel pretty rotten for weeks afterwards. To those who have it now I would say don't think about getting back to normal as soon as possible, instead prepare yourself to REST, as far as your life allows. Max out your sick leave rather than go back to work early. It's the best thing to do for yourself, and some think that resting in the early stages of recovery may reduce the chances of long covid - though that is speculative rather than solid evidence-based.


----------



## Oula (Jan 4, 2021)

zahir said:


> Is this something new today?


Yes. They felt tight yesterday and I've been coughing now the past couple of days but still not that much


----------



## Epona (Jan 4, 2021)

3 of OH's work colleagues off work with it after positive tests


----------



## Oula (Jan 4, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Yeah, from people I've known even if you have it pretty mildly you will feel pretty rotten for weeks afterwards. To those who have it now I would say don't think about getting back to normal as soon as possible, instead prepare yourself to REST, as far as your life allows. Max out your sick leave rather than go back to work early. It's the best thing to do for yourself, and some think that resting in the early stages of recovery may reduce the chances of long covid - though that is speculative rather than solid evidence-based.


I really want my OH to take this into account, but he's gone straight into having an online meeting with his boss


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 4, 2021)

Oula said:


> I really want my OH to take this into account, but he's gone straight into having an online meeting with his boss


He might be fine but he might not, people vary so much in their reaction to the virus. BLF seems to have good advice: How will I recover if I’ve had coronavirus? - British Lung Foundation



> *What if I get tired easily and run out of energy?*
> 
> Feeling very tired, called fatigue, is a normal response when your body is fighting a viral infection and afterwards, when it’s often called post-viral fatigue. You’re likely to feel fatigued for some time after you’ve had coronavirus. Give yourself time to recover. Don’t rush to do everything you did before becoming ill.
> 
> ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 4, 2021)

.


----------



## Edie (Jan 4, 2021)

Oula I’m worried about you. Please be VERY CAREFUL. If that scalded feeling in your lungs gets worse- that’s when I started to get breathless, which then combined with the fever into a kind of whirlwind of illness. Make sure your oxygen saturation’s are okay and rest rest rest xx


----------



## Oula (Jan 4, 2021)

Edie said:


> Oula I’m worried about you. Please be VERY CAREFUL. If that scalded feeling in your lungs gets worse- that’s when I started to get breathless, which then combined with the fever into a kind of whirlwind of illness. Make sure your oxygen saturation’s are okay and rest rest rest xx


I will heed your advice. I had a lie in and a nap today and still feel exhausted. I'm asthmatic and it doesn't feel significantly worse to after a normal cold but does feel different. I'm nearly 2 weeks in now though, if that makes a difference. 
How are you today?


----------



## Oula (Jan 4, 2021)

Edie what oxygen levels do I want? I've been around 97 whenever I've tested


----------



## Edie (Jan 4, 2021)

Oula said:


> Edie what oxygen levels do I want? I've been around 97 whenever I've tested


94-98% is fine. I was dropping to 90% when I had pneumonia and did something like stand up. If you drop below 90, or if you are persistently struggling to get over 94% then you need help xx


----------



## Winot (Jan 4, 2021)

What do you use to test oxygen levels?


----------



## Edie (Jan 4, 2021)

Winot said:


> What do you use to test oxygen levels?


A pulse oximeter that you buy for less than 20 quid off Amazon. Get one in advance of needing it x


----------



## Doodler (Jan 4, 2021)

Edie said:


> A pulse oximeter that you buy for less than 20 quid off Amazon. Get one in advance of needing it x



A pulse oximeter has been a really, really useful thing to have during the pandemic.


----------



## Doodler (Jan 4, 2021)

Oula said:


> I will heed your advice. I had a lie in and a nap today and still feel exhausted. I'm asthmatic and it doesn't feel significantly worse to after a normal cold but does feel different. I'm nearly 2 weeks in now though, if that makes a difference.
> How are you today?



If, as an asthmatic, you have a peak flow meter then it's maybe an idea to test your levels daily or twice daily.


----------



## Oula (Jan 4, 2021)

Doodler said:


> If, as an asthmatic, you have a peak flow meter then it's maybe an idea to test your levels daily or twice daily.


I am. They're a bit down, but similar to after a normal cold. Should be 450 and are 350-400


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 4, 2021)

Like zoom, teams and stand up desks,    people should have bought shares in oxymeters 12 months ago   click here for argos one


----------



## Winot (Jan 4, 2021)

Edie said:


> A pulse oximeter that you buy for less than 20 quid off Amazon. Get one in advance of needing it x



Cheers - have ordered one.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)

I meant to get one months ago - will get Argos to bring one round tomorrow. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## souljacker (Jan 5, 2021)

So after exhibiting some very mild symptoms (chills, achy joints and a bit of fatigue) that I reported to the Zoe app, I've had a positive test result. I don't feel too ill. No more than a shit cold. In normal times I wouldn't have had a day off from work.

The NHS app says I should isolate until the 12th but that is based on ten days from the test. My symptoms began on Sunday 27th so as far as I'm concerned, I can stop isolating on Thursday this week. Is there a way for me to tell the app this?

I'm extremely grateful to have had only minor symptoms. Especially since everyone else I know has been fucked by this.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 5, 2021)

souljacker said:


> So after exhibiting some very mild symptoms (chills, achy joints and a bit of fatigue) that I reported to the Zoe app, I've had a positive test result. I don't feel too ill. No more than a shit cold. In normal times I wouldn't have had a day off from work.
> 
> The NHS app says I should isolate until the 12th but that is based on ten days from the test. My symptoms began on Sunday 27th so as far as I'm concerned, I can stop isolating on Thursday this week. Is there a way for me to tell the app this?
> 
> I'm extremely grateful to have had only minor symptoms. Especially since everyone else I know has been fucked by this.


Well, it's not like they check properly whether you obey the app is it? So in a way it's up to you. But I would say some scientists say 14 days is the better isolation period as a few people continue to be infectious after 10 days. At the very least it's best not to do anything risky (in terms of contact with others) until 14 days.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 5, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Well, it's not like they check properly whether you obey the app is it? So in a way it's up to you. But I would say some scientists say 14 days is the better isolation period as a few people continue to be infectious after 10 days. At the very least it's best not to do anything risky (in terms of contact with others) until 14 days.



Yeah, maybe best to isolate until at least next week then. Should be pretty easy at the moment I suppose with a full lockdown in place. We've got fuck all food in though and it's impossible to get a delivery slot.


----------



## zahir (Jan 5, 2021)

Also bear in my mind that for most people who are going to get it get it badly 10-14 days after the first symptoms seems to be the danger period for things taking a turn for the worse.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 5, 2021)

zahir said:


> Also bear in my mind that for most people who get it badly 10-14 days after the first symptoms seems to be the danger period for things taking a turn for the worse.



Really? I'm feeling fine at the moment. Just a bit tired.


----------



## zahir (Jan 5, 2021)

I think my turn for the worse came at about day 11. My initial symptoms had been very mild. I thought I probably just had a bit of a cold coming on.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2021)

Wrong thread sorry


----------



## Edie (Jan 5, 2021)

I’m on day 3 of recovery. I got the Home School kicked off, went for a 40 minute walk, been to the shops, and done macaroni cheese for lunch. I reckon I’m back at 90% full steam. I’m thanking God that I don’t have this long Covid.


----------



## Edie (Jan 5, 2021)

Oh and souljacker between days 7-10 I had two emergency ambulances inc being taken into hospital with second. But I think you either get pretty sick with it (I had a screaming fever, pneumonia and couldn’t breathe) or else your body kind of copes and you have a mild illness. You absolutely know about the former so don’t worry


----------



## souljacker (Jan 5, 2021)

Edie said:


> Oh and souljacker between days 7-10 I had two emergency ambulances inc being taken into hospital with second. But I think you either get pretty sick with it (I had a screaming fever, pneumonia and couldn’t breathe) or else your body kind of copes and you have a mild illness. You absolutely know about the former so don’t worry



How bad were you felling before the 7-10 day madness? Apart from a couple of days right at the start, i've just had mild symptoms but now I'm panicking that I will get ill over the next few days! I've been able to breathe fine throughout (I'm asmathic but not seriously) and had a mild fever about a week ago.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 5, 2021)

souljacker said:


> How bad were you felling before the 7-10 day madness? Apart from a couple of days right at the start, i've just had mild symptoms but now I'm panicking that I will get ill over the next few days! I've been able to breathe fine throughout (I'm asmathic but not seriously) and had a mild fever about a week ago.


Keep in mind that most people only get it mildly. It's just that it can have unpredictable twists and turns. You'll probably carry on as you are, I think zahir is just saying don't count your chickens until it's fully over.


----------



## zahir (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes, I'd say a bit of caution is in order for the next few days. Avoid exertion and don't think about going back to work.


----------



## Doodler (Jan 5, 2021)

Had thought of getting a 2nd test before returning to work for peace of mind of fellow workers. But Test & Trace told me today that can't be done due to high likelihood of false positives for up to 90 days after infection.


----------



## Edie (Jan 5, 2021)

souljacker said:


> How bad were you felling before the 7-10 day madness? Apart from a couple of days right at the start, i've just had mild symptoms but now I'm panicking that I will get ill over the next few days! I've been able to breathe fine throughout (I'm asmathic but not seriously) and had a mild fever about a week ago.


Days 1-5 I had low grade fever. Then I had burnt lungs feeling, then fever fluctuations up to 40o plus breathlessness, very sick day 6-11, then I got better. Nightmare.


----------



## Edie (Jan 5, 2021)

zahir said:


> Breathlessness mainly. I wasn't checking my temperature but I don't think I had much of a fever after the first round, and the subsequent rounds were nothing like as bad as the first.
> I wasn't meaning to sound alarming, more saying not to be surprised if you get symptoms coming back and if you do they're probably nothing to panic about. And to take it easy for a while.


zahir we’ve not really met before, and you’ll have to excuse me not reading back... but what was your experience like of covid? Both the acute illness and any ongoing symptoms. It sounds like you’ve taken a clobbering like me xx

Doodler are you better now?

I am at the giving praise for good health stage of recovery, where even simple things like being able to cook a basic meal and wash up feels like a blessing 

Is anyone else on the boards struggling right now with it? Xx


----------



## Doodler (Jan 5, 2021)

Edie said:


> Doodler are you better now?



Better than I was. Temperature now normal, but have been having headaches and easily get breathless doing modest tasks. It's like being made 20 or 30 years older all of a sudden. Will try walking around a little bit tomorrow when I can stop self-isolating and see how things go. Accept now that weeks of gradual recovery lie ahead.


----------



## Doodler (Jan 5, 2021)

Edie said:


> I’m on day 3 of recovery. I got the Home School kicked off, went for a 40 minute walk, been to the shops, and done macaroni cheese for lunch. I reckon I’m back at 90% full steam. I’m thanking God that I don’t have this long Covid.



That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Edie (Jan 5, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Better than I was. Temperature now normal, but have been having headaches and easily get breathless doing modest tasks. It's like being made 20 or 30 years older all of a sudden. Will try walking around a little bit tomorrow when I can stop self-isolating and see how things go. Accept now that weeks of gradual recovery lie ahead.


Glad you’re on the up x I’m guessing you might be a bit older than me so might be a bit more gradual for you. That said, after a busy morning I’m resting this afternoon. And I never rest, I usually do 12 hour shifts of ward rounds and jobs. So I’ve clearly got a way to go too!


----------



## Oula (Jan 5, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Better than I was. Temperature now normal, but have been having headaches and easily get breathless doing modest tasks. It's like being made 20 or 30 years older all of a sudden. Will try walking around a little bit tomorrow when I can stop self-isolating and see how things go. Accept now that weeks of gradual recovery lie ahead.


That's a pretty good description of how I feel


----------



## Winot (Jan 5, 2021)

This is me:

Day 1 (29 Dec) - regular ONS test carried out no symptoms (wife and children had been positive the week before)
Days 2-3 - no symptoms
Day 4 (1 Jan)- NHS rang to say test on 29 Dec was positive. No symptoms
Day 5 (2 Jan) - noticed loss of taste in evening - no other symptoms
Days 6-7 (3-4 Jan) - cold symptoms increasing - thirsty
Day 8 (5 Jan) - bad night last night with shivers - went away on taking ibuprofen. Rotten head cold - very stuffed up. No temperature. Mild cough. Swollen glands. No trouble breathing. SpO2 at 95-97%.


----------



## Doodler (Jan 5, 2021)

Oula said:


> That's a pretty good description of how I feel



Maybe worthwhile finding out more about recovery paths. Ideally you'd have a chest x-ray and a doctor to identify what's been going on and what to expect now, but that's not going to happen.


----------



## Edie (Jan 5, 2021)

Winot said:


> This is me:
> 
> Day 1 (29 Dec) - regular ONS test carried out no symptoms (wife and children had been positive the week before)
> Days 2-3 - no symptoms
> ...


Hope that’s as bad as it gets Winot


----------



## Oula (Jan 5, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Maybe worthwhile finding out more about recovery paths. Ideally you'd have a chest x-ray and a doctor to identify what's been going on and what to expect now, but that's not going to happen.


I've still got to have blood tests relating to the infection I had directly before covid.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 5, 2021)

Are all oximeters much of a muchness. I’ve found some on ebay for £10-15. Is that a false economy?


----------



## zora (Jan 5, 2021)

Winot said:


> This is me:
> 
> Day 1 (29 Dec) - regular ONS test carried out no symptoms (wife and children had been positive the week before)
> Days 2-3 - no symptoms
> ...



Liked for the detailed symptom report. Wishing you a good recovery!


----------



## 2hats (Jan 5, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Are all oximeters much of a muchness. I’ve found some on ebay for £10-15. Is that a false economy?


I suspect that most of the cheap (~£20) mass produced Chinese fingertip blood pulseoximeters on (eg) Amazon are 'sufficient' (ie can determine if you are consistently >>90%='probably ok' or <90%='we have a problem'; though it helps to know what your 'normal' SpO2 would be given your personal medical history).

Obviously they will vary in accuracy, precision, sensitivity; all equipment does. So, as with all consumer medical devices, take a number of readings (eg 7) whilst relaxed, discard the outliers (forget the highest and lowest numbers) and take the median (rank them from low to high and use the middle value, eg 3rd here) to get a not unreasonable estimate of your SpO2. Obviously helps if someone else does this for you whilst you try to relax, particularly if saturation is tanking since you will struggle to concentrate.


----------



## zahir (Jan 5, 2021)

Edie said:


> zahir we’ve not really met before, and you’ll have to excuse me not reading back... but what was your experience like of covid? Both the acute illness and any ongoing symptoms. It sounds like you’ve taken a clobbering like me xx



The first indication of anything wrong was feeling the need to cut short a long walk because I wasn't feeling quite up to it, which is very uncharacteristic for me. At that point there was nothing more specific. The next day I felt like I had a cold coming on with tiredness and nasal congestion (which never developed into a runny nose). The nasal congestion would stick with me in some form for months - I still get occasional signs of it. I was fairly sure it was just a cold but self-isolated and cancelled an appointment a couple of days later to be on the safe side. After a week or so I was feeling well enough to go out for a couple of long walks which were manageable apart from the climb back to my house at the end. I started having breathing problems the night after the second walk and I suspect the exertion may have helped to bring it on, or at least made it worse. Things eased off during the day but my breathing got worse the next night and by the third night I was feeling desperately ill and had the feeling of my lungs burning. By this point I was sure I had covid and was wondering about my chances if I had another night of it getting worse. The next day it eased off again and I had a much better night. After that it was a gradual improvement  for I think about ten days before getting a few more nights with breathing difficulties. It was at this point that I got to the respiratory clinic where my oxygen levels were normal. I also got an appointment for a chest x-ray which ended up happening a long time afterwards - with no sign of any lung damage. Although I was panicked a bit by the second round of breathing difficulties it was nothing like as bad as the first round. Again it lasted for a couple of nights before easing off. The pattern continued for a couple of months with episodes of breathing difficulties coming along at fairly regular intervals but gradually getting less serious. It took me a few weeks to be able to leave the house and make the short walk (on the level) to the next village, which was a major effort. I'd had a stern warning from the doctor at the respiratory clinic to avoid the hill walking for a while because of worries about the effects of covid on the heart. I doubt that I'd have been able to walk up a hill anyway. Through all this I never had a cough and didn't lose my sense or taste or smell. I don't think I really had a fever apart from during the first round of breathing difficulties. Odd symptoms included short lived rashes which seemed to coincide with the breathing difficulties and one episode of conjunctivitis.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 6, 2021)

Is a sore mouth/mouth ulcers a Covid symptom? I've suddenly got a dirty great sore patch like an ulcer or a scald on the gum below my molars on one side. Noticed it this morning and it's got rapidly very painful (just had to take paracetamol because talking hurts). Not got any of the classic symptoms and don't feel ill but this is very unusual for me. Have had a very mildly dicky tummy the last day or two but due my period so might just be that


----------



## prunus (Jan 6, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Is a sore mouth/mouth ulcers a Covid symptom? I've suddenly got a dirty great sore patch like an ulcer or a scald on the gum below my molars on one side. Noticed it this morning and it's got rapidly very painful (just had to take paracetamol because talking hurts). Not got any of the classic symptoms and don't feel ill but this is very unusual for me. Have had a very mildly dicky tummy the last day or two but due my period so might just be that



Not a common one by any means, but there are some reports of mouth ulcers associated with covid disease - not as far as I know confirmed causative (ie could be coincidence) though.

The virus appears to attack multiple systems and have a wide range of symptoms outside the classic cough-fever-anosmia triumvirate in some people, so almost anything could be a result of infection.

Mouth ulcers do occur for other reasons of course though!  If you can I’d get a test, and see. I don’t think there’s going to be any better answer than maybe.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 6, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Is a sore mouth/mouth ulcers a Covid symptom? I've suddenly got a dirty great sore patch like an ulcer or a scald on the gum below my molars on one side. Noticed it this morning and it's got rapidly very painful (just had to take paracetamol because talking hurts). Not got any of the classic symptoms and don't feel ill but this is very unusual for me. Have had a very mildly dicky tummy the last day or two but due my period so might just be that


My mouth has been horrible.  Like oral thrush or salt burns.  Nothing there to look at, and its getting better but seems to be one of the last symptoms to go (3.5 weeks after first symptoms).  

I don’t think I’ve recorded my symptoms anywhere, so: 
My first symptom was a mild sore throat on day one, joined by a headache in the afternoon of day two and a fever by the evening. I tested on the afternoon of day 2.  
Day 3 was the worst. Terrible fever.  I was too sick to go downstairs and find my thermometer but it was much worse than day 2 when I tested at 38.5 (iirc). 
Then my COVID was, and remains, fairly a-typical. My sore throat never got beyond mild and disappeared around day 4, I think.  The fever continued on and off until day 9, but became more controllable with paracetamol. Throughout this time I had the horrible sore mouth, and a bunch of fever symptoms: burning eyes, muscle pain in legs, sore skin, dehydration headaches.  For about another five days after I was mostly better, (so to day 14-ish) I really struggled to concentrate.  I’ve had horrid hives in my finger and toe joints every few days since about day four - still having those even now.  My sense of smell disappeared totally for a week from about day 4 onwards and is still now quite limited - I have to shove things right against my nose to smell them. I’ve had a mild snotty nose for the last couple of weeks, which may or may not be related.   Taste didn’t disappear but every now and then something will taste a bit wrong and like a sharp, chemically taste. Even different bites of the same piece of toast, say.   That’s also still ongoing.  

Tracking my post-viral fatigue is complicated because I have a chronic neurological condition which manifests as hypersomnia.  Basically, unless I take 4 modafinil every morning I will feel incredibly sleepy anyway.  I stopped taking my modafinil when I got sick and didn’t restart until this Monday just gone because I was on Xmas break.  So I’ve been exhausted, but I always am.  And because of the hypersomnia, my life is already engineered so that I don’t really “do” much anyway.  I wouldn’t ever go for a walk, I have a chair and a stool in the kitchen so I can sit down to cook and wash up...  And although I’m back on my meds I’m not physically “at” work this week (or for the foreseeable).  So it’s impossible to compare accurately to pre-COVID energy levels.  But I think I am more fatigued.  I’ve taken my breaks this week by going to bed, and I’ve come away from my desk at 3.45pm and not 6pm as I did in the last lock down, even though I’m getting so behind with my work that it’s clearly going to come to a head soon.) 

But I’ve had no respiratory issues really.  No cough to speak of.  Slightly crackly breathing for a few days.  I see that people say you either get it mildly or you have serious respiratory issues.  I kind of feel like I had neither.  The fever phase was anything but mild.  It wasn’t as bad as when I was hospitalised with typhoid a few years ago, but it was worse than any flu I’ve had.  

Over all I feel like I’ve dodged a bullet.  I’m clinically vulnerable and it could’ve been much worse.


----------



## Doodler (Jan 7, 2021)

No more self-isolation from today. Going for a walk outdoors I felt like a midget riding on top of a pair of giant robot legs that would plod on tirelessly in whatever direction they were set. I have a headache and a shallow pointless cough.

Mrs Doodler has made a good recovery. For different reasons we had both had some concerns about how things might turn out were we to become infected and so had our wills drawn up.

I am in my mid-50s,male and asthmatic. At one point in the course of the infection I felt genuinely worried: it seemed as if the virus was starting to generate all kinds of little symptoms, probing my body for weak points. Perhaps saturating myself well in advance with vitamins C, D, zinc and the anti-inflammatories quercetin and bromelain made some difference but it's impossible to know for sure.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm a bit confused about my isolation period. Officially it ended yesterday and apart from a crackly cough and some sore sinuses I'm symptom free. My wife however is feeling really sick and is in bed with a bunch of symptoms waiting for her test result. Question is can I go and get some shopping? We are totally out of food and there is no chance of getting a supermarket delivery before next week. I could ask someone to help out but my understanding is that even with my wife showing symptoms, I'm ok to end my isolation period. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 7, 2021)

Big (but gentle) hugs to everyone going through this xx


----------



## weltweit (Jan 7, 2021)

souljacker said:


> I'm a bit confused about my isolation period. Officially it ended yesterday and apart from a crackly cough and some sore sinuses I'm symptom free. My wife however is feeling really sick and is in bed with a bunch of symptoms waiting for her test result. Question is can I go and get some shopping? We are totally out of food and there is no chance of getting a supermarket delivery before next week. I could ask someone to help out but my understanding is that even with my wife showing symptoms, I'm ok to end my isolation period. Can anyone confirm?


Souljacker, I am afraid despite your recovery, I think you enter into a new isolation period when your wife contracted the illness, if indeed she tests positive.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 7, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Souljacker, I am afraid despite your recovery, I think you enter into a new isolation period when your wife contracted the illness, if indeed she tests positive.


Not according to govt advice:

If other household members develop symptoms during this period, you do not need to isolate for longer than 10 days.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 7, 2021)

Oh well, could be, I am surprised though.


----------



## girasol (Jan 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Just spoke to a mate on the phone who has it. And wow, it’s really got to me. He’s okay, through the worst of it, but he sounds so exhausted and weak. Was due a vaccine next week too.


 I've been wondering about this... If someone is due a vaccine but gets covid prior to it, does it get cancelled? What about people who have had covid, do they get automatically taken off vaccination list? Don't expect anyone here to know... Just wondering.


----------



## Looby (Jan 7, 2021)

I don’t think it makes a difference whether you’ve had Covid or not. When it’s your turn you get it.
Obviously you can’t have it if you’re isolating. 
I’ve had an email from my surgery asking about my frontline worker status and had to upload proof of employment so I think it might be imminent or at least they’re planning ahead.


----------



## Sue (Jan 7, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Is a sore mouth/mouth ulcers a Covid symptom?* I've suddenly got a dirty great sore patch like an ulcer or a scald on the gum below my molars on one side. Noticed it this morning and it's got rapidly very painful (just had to take paracetamol because talking hurts).* Not got any of the classic symptoms and don't feel ill but this is very unusual for me. Have had a very mildly dicky tummy the last day or two but due my period so might just be that


I've got this too -- I've been putting it down to a slightly dodgy Wisdom tooth but it's also sore elsewhere (though sometimes it's a bit difficult to identify where exactly mouth pain is coming from). Been doing salt water/ibuprofen for a couple of days now.


----------



## iona (Jan 7, 2021)

girasol said:


> I've been wondering about this... If someone is due a vaccine but gets covid prior to it, does it get cancelled? What about people who have had covid, do they get automatically taken off vaccination list? Don't expect anyone here to know... Just wondering.


They should still be vaccinated. This is what the guidelines say


> Minor illnesses without fever or systemic upset are not valid reasons to postpone immunisation. If an individual is acutely unwell, immunisation may be postponed until they have fully recovered. This is to avoid confusing the differential diagnosis of any acute illness (including COVID-19) by wrongly attributing any signs or symptoms to the adverse effects of the vaccine.
> 
> There is no evidence of any safety concerns from vaccinating individuals with a past history of COVID-19 infection, or with detectable COVID-19 antibody.
> 
> ...


Iirc there was something somewhere about time between receiving medical treatment for covid (dexamethasone etc.) and vaccination too.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 7, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Is a sore mouth/mouth ulcers a Covid symptom? I've suddenly got a dirty great sore patch like an ulcer or a scald on the gum below my molars on one side. Noticed it this morning and it's got rapidly very painful (just had to take paracetamol because talking hurts). Not got any of the classic symptoms and don't feel ill but this is very unusual for me. Have had a very mildly dicky tummy the last day or two but due my period so might just be that


I had a lot of horrible mouth symptoms [and continuing ] since having covid


----------



## 2hats (Jan 7, 2021)

iona said:


> They should still be vaccinated. This is what the guidelines say


Though not if they are currently infected (is what the unattributed material you quoted says).


> Vaccination should be deferred in those with confirmed infection


----------



## iona (Jan 7, 2021)

2hats said:


> Though not if they are currently infected (is what the unattributed material you quoted says).


Sorry, it was from here


----------



## Winot (Jan 7, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Not according to govt advice:
> 
> If other household members develop symptoms during this period, you do not need to isolate for longer than 10 days.



Correct - you are allowed out despite your wife’s symptoms. The rationale is that you are unlikely to catch it twice and so are assumed to be no longer infectious.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 7, 2021)

girasol said:


> I've been wondering about this... If someone is due a vaccine but gets covid prior to it, does it get cancelled? What about people who have had covid, do they get automatically taken off vaccination list? Don't expect anyone here to know... Just wondering.



My dad was booked in to have a vaccination but it was cancelled as he caught covid. Now he's been instructed by his Gp that he can't have the vaccination until four weeks after his isolation period is up, and that he'll automatically be sent another apt.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 7, 2021)

Winot said:


> Correct - you are allowed out despite your wife’s symptoms. The rationale is that you are unlikely to catch it twice and so are assumed to be no longer infectious.



Hurray! I'm off to the pub!

Errr...hold on....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2021)

Winot said:


> Correct - you are allowed out despite your wife’s symptoms. The rationale is that you are unlikely to catch it twice and so are assumed to be no longer infectious.


but surely you're still in contact with the infected person, so could be carrying the infection around?


----------



## Winot (Jan 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> but surely you're still in contact with the infected person, so could be carrying the infection around?



I’m not medically trained, are you?

Here are the NHS guidelines:








						What to do if you have coronavirus (COVID-19) or symptoms of COVID-19
					

Advice on staying at home (self-isolation) and avoiding contact with others if you have tested positive for coronavirus (COVID-19) or have symptoms of COVID-19




					www.nhs.uk
				




“The 10 days does not restart if a different person you live with gets symptoms while you're self-isolating.”


----------



## girasol (Jan 7, 2021)

ice-is-forming said:


> My dad was booked in to have a vaccination but it was cancelled as he caught covid. Now he's been instructed by his Gp that he can't have the vaccination until four weeks after his isolation period is up, and that he'll automatically be sent another apt.


Interesting... People are still getting vaccinated even if they have had it. I'm thinking why not give that dose to someone else, as they'll be immune for a few months? There's probably a good reason, but isn't this like giving someone a flu vaccine after they had flu? Just trying to understand... The dose could go to someone who hasn't had it yet.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 7, 2021)

girasol said:


> Interesting... People are still getting vaccinated even if they have had it. I'm thinking why not give that dose to someone else, as they'll be immune for a few months? There's probably a good reason, but isn't this like giving someone a flu vaccine after they had flu? Just trying to understand... The dose could go to someone who hasn't had it yet.



What you're saying makes sense. Maybe it'll be something they revise, much like they've revised the schedule so that  more  people can have  one dose now and then the second later.  

 But when I actually had a conversation about this with my dad earlier, he's under no illusion that he almost died and as there hasn't been anything that 100% confirms how long or strong  immunity may be, and he's not been offered a test for antibodies he's firm that he needs a vaccination to keep him safe until his gp tells him otherwise


----------



## Cloo (Jan 7, 2021)

I am now pretty convinced I _did_ have it at the beginning, before there were tests for public outside hospital - FWIW now. I've heard of several people having positive tests with the symptoms I experienced (fatigue, achiness, sore throat on and off for fortnight). I was travelling for 1.5hours a day, four days a week on the tube leading up to that point, so I was in a pole position to catch it early, especially given I do catch everything.

In laws had similar symptoms end of last month, and my sis in law, who is in a bubble with them, has just had a positive test so her parents - who were in denial at the time - have decided they must have had it after all. So that's good, as they're over 70 and now they've had it so they should be safe in the period until they get vaccinated - which, as mentioned above, might be a moot point now, but then they didn't have a test so they probably should JIC.

I don't know why they don't mention fatigue specifically as a core symptom to be tested after? IIRC it is the one symptom reported by the most people ( >80%), more than coughing or fever, and viral fatigue is quite distinctive from ordinary tiredness, so I don't think you'd get loads of people going for a test because just haven't slept well.


----------



## thismoment (Jan 7, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Is a sore mouth/mouth ulcers a Covid symptom? I've suddenly got a dirty great sore patch like an ulcer or a scald on the gum below my molars on one side. Noticed it this morning and it's got rapidly very painful (just had to take paracetamol because talking hurts). Not got any of the classic symptoms and don't feel ill but this is very unusual for me. Have had a very mildly dicky tummy the last day or two but due my period so might just be that


A friend of mine says that she gets mouth ulcers when she is very stressed.


----------



## Edie (Jan 7, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I am now pretty convinced I _did_ have it at the beginning, before there were tests for public outside hospital - FWIW now. I've heard of several people having positive tests with the symptoms I experienced (fatigue, achiness, sore throat on and off for fortnight). I was travelling for 1.5hours a day, four days a week on the tube leading up to that point, so I was in a pole position to catch it early, especially given I do catch everything.
> 
> In laws had similar symptoms end of last month, and my sis in law, who is in a bubble with them, has just had a positive test so her parents - who were in denial at the time - have decided they must have had it after all. So that's good, as they're over 70 and now they've had it so they should be safe in the period until they get vaccinated - which, as mentioned above, might be a moot point now, but then they didn't have a test so they probably should JIC.
> 
> I don't know why they don't mention fatigue specifically as a core symptom to be tested after? IIRC it is the one symptom reported by the most people ( >80%), more than coughing or fever, and viral fatigue is quite distinctive from ordinary tiredness, so I don't think you'd get loads of people going for a test because just haven't slept well.


Agree about the fatigue. Was unlike anything I’d ever experienced. I felt like a sloth!


----------



## weepiper (Jan 7, 2021)

thismoment said:


> A friend of mine says that she gets mouth ulcers when she is very stressed.


Yes, I am wondering if that's all it is. Have decided not to get a test unless I start getting other symptoms that I can't explain as a reaction to all the monumental fuckery going on in the world.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 7, 2021)

Edie said:


> Agree about the fatigue. Was unlike anything I’d ever experienced. I felt like a sloth!


I wasn't bedridden or anything in my case but it was very noticeable and I couldn't face socialising or doing everyday stuff on the days it was bad (I had like 3 days of it, 3 days off, another 3 days of it, 4 days off, 3 days of it, then one bad day and then it went)


----------



## Oula (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm quite confused about the level of immunity having had it gives you. I've read studies saying you should be immune for at least 6 months. I know someone who's had an antibody test that measures levels and had been told they got about a year's immunity (as in they had it 10 months ago and have about 2 months left). But they're is such caution about saying that people have any immunity. I wonder if this is partly because if people who think they had it early in before tests were available but may not have had it, and also to stop people having covid parties to try and catch it?
My in laws feel more at risk from us now that we've had it than they did before. My parents are the other way, my dad is totally relaxed that we are not a risk in any way now. Which is right?


----------



## Cloo (Jan 7, 2021)

Yes, I totally get being cautious - for one thing it is very long time before they can be sure how long immunity lasts; and, as you say they don't want to say 'Yes it's fine' even if they were pretty certain you're immune for ages because then, as you say, everyone would be going around going 'It's OK, I've had it' and if you're wrong about the immunity then everything's made much worse.

This sort of thing seems to be a central issue conspiracy types don't get - that advice changes not because people were lying or they're using it to control everyone in whatever way is convenient - it's because it's novel and barely been with the world a year; it will be a long time before we can really understand it as there's a limit to how much you can prove in a laboratory. I guess/hope we will know quite a lot more in the UK after this winter, but there will still be lots to learn over the next year. Some precautions we have taken may turn out to have been unnecessary, but them's the breaks with a novel virus - you have to assume the worst, eg that you don't get immunity, that you could be infectious for a while without symptoms, that it might survive a long time or surfaces and so forth until you know otherwise.


----------



## zahir (Jan 7, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I don't know why they don't mention fatigue specifically as a core symptom to be tested after? IIRC it is the one symptom reported by the most people ( >80%), more than coughing or fever



I've assumed that the choice of the three core symptoms was a political decision related to rationing access to testing.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 7, 2021)

Oula said:


> I'm quite confused about the level of immunity having had it gives you. I've read studies saying you should be immune for at least 6 months. I know someone who's had an antibody test that measures levels and had been told they got about a year's immunity (as in they had it 10 months ago and have about 2 months left). But they're is such caution about saying that people have any immunity. I wonder if this is partly because if people who think they had it early in before tests were available but may not have had it, and also to stop people having covid parties to try and catch it?
> My in laws feel more at risk from us now that we've had it than they did before. My parents are the other way, my dad is totally relaxed that we are not a risk in any way now. Which is right?


We are seeing very mixed antibody responses across populations in various studies. At the moment the only solid evidence is for _at least_ 6 months naturally acquired immunity in healthy adults. Also, given both the fairly rapid evolution of variants and anecdotal reinfection incidences, I wouldn't assume much more than a few months if healthy, at this time. Irrespective, everyone should behave all the time as if they and everyone else are both infected and infectious.


----------



## Looby (Jan 7, 2021)

Oula said:


> I'm quite confused about the level of immunity having had it gives you. I've read studies saying you should be immune for at least 6 months. I know someone who's had an antibody test that measures levels and had been told they got about a year's immunity (as in they had it 10 months ago and have about 2 months left). But they're is such caution about saying that people have any immunity. I wonder if this is partly because if people who think they had it early in before tests were available but may not have had it, and also to stop people having covid parties to try and catch it?
> My in laws feel more at risk from us now that we've had it than they did before. My parents are the other way, my dad is totally relaxed that we are not a risk in any way now. Which is right?


I think you (and they) are understandably looking for certainty where there isn’t any at the moment. It seems to vary so much we just can’t know yet. 
It’s


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 8, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Going for a walk outdoors I felt like a midget riding on top of a pair of giant robot legs that would plod on tirelessly in whatever direction they were set.


I love this sentence


----------



## Doodler (Jan 8, 2021)

Post-pandemic use for a pulse oximeter: improvised lie detector for party games.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 8, 2021)

Today was my first day trying to do more than just lie on the bed and sleeping and posting on here. 

Found my legs very wobbly and was out of breath just talking at online meetings. Just not been talking much the past 2 weeks. 

I am on day 13 of self isolation. Cough is not at all bad. But I had not realised I was actually this wrecked? Shaking a bit too. However I have absolutely no temperature.  In fact its only 35.5. I am immunosuppressed though. 
Eating ok ish. No loss of sense of taste or smell.
I am petrified of phoning the gp. I feel I will end up going to a test centre. And if positive they will only say to stay in my room and watch my breathing and o2. O2 levels are ok btw. 

Just a bit scared that even though I am not a close contact and have been indoors for months that I might have piked it up.

The only thing that haooened at Christmas was gifts left on the doorstep and also one quick run to drop some misdirected post to a neighbour. I wore a mask though and didn't get closer than 8 feet from them. 

And then my brother came for  a Christmas meal. But he is not positive and is tested regularly for the job...also he sat 9 feet away in the ktchen at a separate table turned side on to rest of us...and I had the extractor fan on and windows open.

Am I being a total Hypochondriac?


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 9, 2021)

Why not get a postal test SK? You don't have to speak to your doctor and at least you will have more information rather than wondering all the time. I also don't think there's a need to be worried about speaking to your doctor tho -  you still remain in control of what you do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Why not get a postal test SK? You don't have to speak to your doctor and at least you will have more information rather than wondering all the time. I also don't think there's a need to be worried about speaking to your doctor tho -  you still remain in control of what you do.


Not sure you can get one in Ireland


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Today was my first day trying to do more than just lie on the bed and sleeping and posting on here.
> 
> Found my legs very wobbly and was out of breath just talking at online meetings. Just not been talking much the past 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


No.
If your brother is using the lateral flow tests, then they are not very reliable.
Even with the vaccine it is not known if it can still be passed on or not......

Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 9, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> No.
> If your brother is using the lateral flow tests, then they are not very reliable.
> Even with the vaccine it is not known if it can still be passed on or not......
> 
> Hope you feel better soon xxx




Thanks kalidarkone 
I'm fine as long as I am not exerting myself. But even making the bed had me in a lather. 
Just reminds me of every time I've been at the aftermath of pneumonia except  I didnt have any fever or obvious breathing problems. 
It's just an effort to do much more than lie down. 
I have not coughed at all today so far. 
But I think I will contact the gp again and ask about a test. If anything just even for some reassurance.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Thanks kalidarkone
> I'm fine as long as I am not exerting myself. But even making the bed had me in a lather.
> Just reminds me of every time I've been at the aftermath of pneumonia except  I didnt have any fever or obvious breathing problems.
> It's just an effort to do much more than lie down.
> ...


Not everyone has a temperature or a cough or breathing difficulties. But fatigue and feeling low and generally unwell are symptoms identified by the zoe covid app.....and of course you could have no symptoms. Yes get it checked xxx


----------



## Sunray (Jan 9, 2021)

Oula said:


> I'm quite confused about the level of immunity having had it gives you. I've read studies saying you should be immune for at least 6 months. I know someone who's had an antibody test that measures levels and had been told they got about a year's immunity (as in they had it 10 months ago and have about 2 months left). But they're is such caution about saying that people have any immunity. I wonder if this is partly because if people who think they had it early in before tests were available but may not have had it, and also to stop people having covid parties to try and catch it?
> My in laws feel more at risk from us now that we've had it than they did before. My parents are the other way, my dad is totally relaxed that we are not a risk in any way now. Which is right?



I've posted this elsewhere but he's good
Post infection immunity

Me and quite a few of my friends got it last March. None of us has got it twice.

If you get an infection and the pathogen doesn't mutate, you pretty much have life long immunity. This is why we need new vaccines yearly for the flu, it has a very high mutation rate and there are a lot of flu viruses.  
Antibodies are produced in the body by your immune system in response to seeing a foreign body.  They are not the only reason you won't get sick in the future.
Vaccinations on the other hand do fade over time, hence the need for booster shots.









						How advances in immunology provide insight into improving vaccine efficacy
					

Vaccines represent one of the most compelling examples of how biomedical research has improved society by saving lives and dramatically reducing the burden of infectious disease. Despite the importance of vaccinology, we are still in the early stages ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## 2hats (Jan 9, 2021)

Sunray said:


> Me and quite a few of my friends got it last March. None of us has got it twice.


Here's another anecdote:
Me and quite a few of my friends got it last March (confirmed by testing). Several of us are now reinfected (confirmed by testing).


> If you get an infection and the pathogen doesn't mutate, you pretty much have life long immunity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Natural infection will _often_ elicit lifelong immunity" is not the same as "you pretty much have life long immunity".


----------



## elbows (Jan 9, 2021)

Also take a look at this investigation regarding immunity to the other, existing, 'seasonal' human coronaviruses:









						Seasonal coronavirus protective immunity is short-lasting - Nature Medicine
					

The durability of immunity to severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) is unknown. Lessons from seasonal coronavirus infections in humans show that reinfections can occur within 12 months of initial infection, coupled with changes in levels of virus-specific antibodies.




					www.nature.com


----------



## Sunray (Jan 9, 2021)

2hats said:


> Here's another anecdote:
> Me and quite a few of my friends got it last March (confirmed by testing). Several of us are now reinfected (confirmed by testing).
> 
> "Natural infection will _often_ elicit lifelong immunity" is not the same as "you pretty much have life long immunity".



Do you read or watch things? I'll quote you an important section of the paper I posted.




			
				https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4096845/ said:
			
		

> Although natural infection will often elicit lifelong immunity, almost all current vaccines require booster vaccination in order to achieve durable protective humoral immune responses, regardless of whether the vaccine is based on infection with replicating live-attenuated vaccine strains of the specific pathogen or whether they are derived from immunization with inactivated, non-replicating vaccines or subunit vaccines.



And from the current on-going study on post infection immunity Dr John Cambell above is referring
https://www.journalofinfection.com/action/showPdf?pii=S0163-4453(20)30781-7


Is is this anecdotal? These are health care workers (HCW) so possibly much more likely to be in contact with covid patients.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 9, 2021)

Sunray said:


> Do you read or watch things? I'll quote you an important section of the paper I posted.


Thanks for confirming that you don't.


> Although natural infection will *often* elicit lifelong immunity





Sunray said:


> Is is this anecdotal?


Your anecdote is.

* plonk *


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 9, 2021)

Is 37.4 classes as a temperature?


----------



## 2hats (Jan 9, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> Is 37.4 classes as a temperature?


What's the precision and accuracy of the measuring device concerned?

(I wouldn't assume 'a temperature' until clearly >=38C).


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 9, 2021)

2hats said:


> What's the precision and accuracy of the measuring device concerned?
> 
> (I wouldn't assume 'a temperature' until clearly >=38C).


It's a digital thermometer, it's pretty new?


----------



## prunus (Jan 9, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> Is 37.4 classes as a temperature?



It depends what your normal base temperature is, and how long it lasts; it could be; 37.8 is often taken as the beginning of ‘real’ fever, but for me 37.4 is definitely something wrong (I’m usually about 36.4).


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 9, 2021)

prunus said:


> It depends what your normal base temperature is, and how long it lasts; it could be; 37.8 is often taken as the beginning of ‘real’ fever, but for me 37.4 is definitely something wrong (I’m usually about 36.4).


..

My normal temperature is 36.9 or 37


----------



## 2hats (Jan 9, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> It's a digital thermometer, it's pretty new?


Take multiple readings under consistent conditions, drop outliers, take median, factor in manufacturer's accuracy claim. Compare to the typical reading for said patient at given time of day.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 9, 2021)

_I had covid in March. I hope I don't have it again _


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 9, 2021)

2hats said:


> Take multiple readings under consistent conditions, drop outliers, take median, factor in manufacturer's accuracy claim. Compare to the typical reading for said patient at given time of day.



I took a reading before and it was 37.1 which is above normal for me.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 9, 2021)

No loss of smell and taste but I've got a sore throat


----------



## 2hats (Jan 9, 2021)

Note: Normal human body temperature diurnal range is up to 1.5 Celcius.


----------



## prunus (Jan 9, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> ..
> 
> My normal temperature is 36.9 or 37



Take it again in about 20 mins, and then 20 mins after that (don’t drink any hot tea in between!) and if it’s still 37.4 then I’d say yes your thermoregulation has raised your body temperature.

Incidentally as using a digital thermometer in case you don’t know - leave it in ~30 seconds after it beeps for accurate reading.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 9, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> I took a reading before and it was 37.1 which is above normal for me.


I can't remember what the proper medical words for what I'm about to ask are so bare with me while I bumble through this, but do you have a low threshold with fevers? As in, some people have health conditions that mean they don't have to hit as high a temperature as other people before shit goes really wrong. I don't know how common it is. I think it's why some of the illnesses that are on the moderate shielding list are on there


----------



## Edie (Jan 9, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> Is 37.4 classes as a temperature?


If it’s raised for you then yes. My temperature is usually 35.something so when I am 37.something I feel feverish and crap. It’s a low grade fever for me.

If you feel under the weather with that temperature, go and get a test. That’s how it started for me. Wishing you well xx


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 9, 2021)

Took it again about half an hour ago it was 37.3 and then back to 37.4 again


----------



## prunus (Jan 9, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> Took it again about half an hour ago it was 37.3 and then back to 37.4 again



I am not a medic, but I would say you have a small fever then, that’s certainly what I would diagnose myself as in your position. I would take a couple of paracetamol and get an early night (assuming such is possible for you), and see how I was in the morning. And I think probably book myself in a test for tomorrow too, given how things are. Fingers crossed whatever it is it goes away without fuss.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 10, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> _I had covid in March. I hope I don't have it again _



You didn't get a positive test in March, though, right? I know it was because tests weren't available, but still, it does mean you can't be sure it was covid 19. Lots of viruses can make you feel like absolute shit. You should get a test, definitely.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 10, 2021)

scifisam said:


> You didn't get a positive test in March, though, right? I know it was because tests weren't available, but still, it does mean you can't be sure it was covid 19. Lots of viruses can make you feel like absolute shit. You should get a test, definitely.


My mum had an antibodies test in may and it showed she had it.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 10, 2021)

Wednesday evening, healthy.

Thursday morning, not feeling too clever, but just a bit sweaty and feeling uncomfortable.

Thursday evening, soaring temperature, extreme sweating, developing cough.

Friday morning, went for test.  more sweating.  Even the slightest "exercise" like getting up to go to the loo leaves me short of breath.  Can't keep food down - coughing fits are violent enough to bring it back up.

Saturday, pretty much the same.  Results came back, negative??? Which was unexpected.

Sunday, feel the same again.  Brushed my teeth as usual, except this time no minty taste at all.  Been to take a second test, cos I'm confused as to what else it could be when the symptoms so closely match the "normal".  Results pending.

In the last 72 hours or so I've spent 60+ of them either asleep or trying to be asleep.  Feel like I've been hit by a truck, not nice at all.


----------



## Edie (Jan 10, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Wednesday evening, healthy.
> 
> Thursday morning, not feeling too clever, but just a bit sweaty and feeling uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


Very similar to me, and I also had first negative pcr. You almost certainly have covid. Act accordingly. Rest, take your fever down with regular analgesics, get yourself a pulse oximeter off Amazon, and if you feel very short of breath or scared call 111.

111 will triage you, and send an ambulance if you need examining. The ambulance in turn will take you in if they think you need treatment (I did).

Good luck. It’s awful. But it ends. Ask me anything...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 10, 2021)

Edie said:


> Very similar to me, and I also had first negative pcr. You almost certainly have covid. Act accordingly. Rest, take your fever down with regular analgesics, get yourself a pulse oximeter off Amazon, and if you feel very short of breath or scared call 111.
> 
> 111 will triage you, and send an ambulance if you need examining. The ambulance in turn will take you in if they think you need treatment (I did).
> 
> Good luck. It’s awful. But it ends. Ask me anything...



Thanks, much appreciated.  On a steady diet of nurofen and paracetamol, and the oximeter is being delivered today (thanks beesonthewhatnow ).  Resting pulse is over 100 which is somewhat alarming, given my usual is low 60s.


----------



## Thora (Jan 10, 2021)

Could anyone recommend a particular brand of oximeter?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 10, 2021)

Thora said:


> Could anyone recommend a particular brand of oximeter?


I’d imagine most of the cheap Chinese sourced ones on Amazon will be “good enough” for what’s needed. They all seem to be around the 20 quid mark and likely most come from the same factory anyway...


----------



## Edie (Jan 10, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Thanks, much appreciated.  On a steady diet of nurofen and paracetamol, and the oximeter is being delivered today (thanks beesonthewhatnow ).  Resting pulse is over 100 which is somewhat alarming, given my usual is low 60s.


Your body is just working a little harder to fight the virus. I usually have a resting heart rate between 50-60 (I’m naturally fit), but when I was unwell it was 80-90 and if I did stairs, 130.

With observations, it’s the whole clinical picture that counts. And the trend. Which is the risk of having people take individual observations (like heart rate and oxygen saturation) at home. That said, oxygen saturation can be a useful thing to know, and act on, in this pandemic.

You do sound quite unwell. I’d want to keep an eye on you. So do feel free to call 111 as required, and check in here for support Zapp Brannigan xx


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 10, 2021)

Edie said:


> Your body is just working a little harder to fight the virus. I usually have a resting heart rate between 50-60 (I’m naturally fit), but when I was unwell it was 80-90 and if I did stairs, 130.
> 
> With observations, it’s the whole clinical picture that counts. And the trend. Which is the risk of having people take individual observations (like heart rate and oxygen saturation) at home. That said, oxygen saturation can be a useful thing to know, and act on, in this pandemic.
> 
> You do sound quite unwell. I’d want to keep an eye on you. So do feel free to call 111 as required, and check in here for support Zapp Brannigan xx



I have my partner here looking after me (limited sympathy but appropriate concern and attention), so we'll be doing hourly pulse, temp and oxygen checks.  She's already resigned to catching it from me, and wondering if she's potentially the source - late last week had a mild feeling of unwell which felt like the start of a migraine (headache, slight blurring of vision, extreme lethargy), so it's possible that she too could have had Covid but our bodies have reacted in very different ways.

I feel rough as arses, but nowhere near medical intervention levels just yet.  Really do appreciate your advice, concern and best wishes though


----------



## Edie (Jan 10, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I have my partner here looking after me (limited sympathy but appropriate concern and attention), so we'll be doing hourly pulse, temp and oxygen checks.  She's already resigned to catching it from me, and wondering if she's potentially the source - late last week had a mild feeling of unwell which felt like the start of a migraine (headache, slight blurring of vision, extreme lethargy), so it's possible that she too could have had Covid but our bodies have reacted in very different ways.
> 
> I feel rough as arses, but nowhere near medical intervention levels just yet.  Really do appreciate your advice, concern and best wishes though


Hourly is a bit much. Even on a hospital ward standard obs are four hourly


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 10, 2021)

37.2 when I took my temp this morning.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 10, 2021)

Edie said:


> Hourly is a bit much. Even on a hospital ward standard obs are four hourly



Hospital nurses have multiple patients to look after and rounds to do.  I have my own private 'nurse' and we're both bored...


----------



## Edie (Jan 10, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> 37.2 when I took my temp this morning.


Did you get a test yesterday?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> 37.2 when I took my temp this morning.


I hope you’ve stopped taking it every half hour? Edie will know better, but I imagine you should probably limit it to once or twice a day. It’ll only ramp up your anxiety to constantly check it.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I hope you’ve stopped taking it every half hour? Edie will know better, but I imagine you should probably limit it to once or twice a day. It’ll only ramp up your anxiety to constantly check it.


Yeah I have don't worry!


----------



## Edie (Jan 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I hope you’ve stopped taking it every half hour? Edie will know better, but I imagine you should probably limit it to once or twice a day. It’ll only ramp up your anxiety to constantly check it.


I took mine every time I spiked. When I started to feel like death I could guarantee it was pushing above 38oC towards 40.


----------



## Poot (Jan 10, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan I believe that the new strain(s) are throwing up false negatives. However, since I am very definitely neither a doctor nor a scientist someone more knowledgeable might want to comment.

FDA warns new coronavirus mutations can cause false negative Covid-19 test results in some cases


----------



## elbows (Jan 10, 2021)

False negatives have always been a thing. Testing negative is not conclusive proof that you dont have the virus.


----------



## Thora (Jan 10, 2021)

elbows said:


> False negatives have always been a thing. Testing negative is not conclusive proof that you dont have the virus.


I still wonder about testing negative when my daughter was positive - I only had some mild symptoms, slightly upset stomach, possibly an altered sense of taste/smell, a couple of days of being really tired and achey, while my daughter had a more obvious cough and sore throat. Seemed strange for her to get it and not me though.


----------



## elbows (Jan 10, 2021)

Thora said:


> I still wonder about testing negative when my daughter was positive - I only had some mild symptoms, slightly upset stomach, possibly an altered sense of taste/smell, a couple of days of being really tired and achey, while my daughter had a more obvious cough and sore throat. Seemed strange for her to get it and not me though.



If that happened to me then I would have been left with the sense that I probably had it, but with a significant amount of uncertainty. Only just past the point where I would use the word probably.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 10, 2021)

Resting pulse over 110
Oxygen at 94
Temp 38.5 
Sweat at 3 buckets since 2pm


----------



## souljacker (Jan 10, 2021)

This illness is so odd. I'm feeling fine now except for a bit of a headache and a bit of a chesty cough. My wife is laid up in bed with a fever and extreme fatigue. The different symptoms are very odd. Both of us have had upset stomachs and the taste and smell thing is so peculiar. I keep smelling things that aren't there, wife can't smell anything at all, the gross taste in my mouth is very wierd but I can still taste stuff very clearly but she has such a gross taste in her mouth she can't face eating anything. And any one of these symptoms can seemingly come and go at completely random intervals. Yesterday I couldn't get out of bed until lunchtime. Today I feel like I could go for a run.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 10, 2021)

zahir said:


> I've assumed that the choice of the three core symptoms was a political decision related to rationing access to testing.


Just been for a test and had to lie to get it... Symptoms are shortness of breath and dizziness. Filling out the form truthfully wouldn't let me get one, but in know this isn't normal.

I'd like to buy one of these oxygen testers, can someone point me to one? I don't even know what they're called or meant to look like


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 10, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Just been for a test and had to lie to get it... Symptoms are shortness of breath and dizziness. Filling out the form truthfully wouldn't let me get one, but in know this isn't normal.
> 
> I'd like to buy one of these oxygen testers, can someone point me to one? I don't even know what they're called or meant to look like








						Results for pulse oximeter
					

Get set for pulse oximeter at Argos. Same Day delivery 7 days a week £3.95, or fast store collection.




					www.argos.co.uk
				



Can often get next day click and collect argos point at a local sainsbury which might be quicker than waiting for post atm (if you've got someone that can collect)


----------



## Edie (Jan 10, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Resting pulse over 110
> Oxygen at 94
> Temp 38.5
> Sweat at 3 buckets since 2pm


Low threshold for 111. Are you breathless?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 10, 2021)

Edie said:


> Low threshold for 111. Are you breathless?


Oxygen stabilised at 96%.  The slightest thing (e.g. a 5 yard trip to the kitchen and back) leaves me out of breath a bit, but otherwise steady.


----------



## Edie (Jan 10, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Oxygen stabilised at 96%.  The slightest thing (e.g. a 5 yard trip to the kitchen and back) leaves me out of breath a bit, but otherwise steady.


You sound very much like I was. Just really watch you don’t deteriorate, as you are not in the ‘mild illness’ camp. Really do hope you get well soon, it’s absolutely horrible isn’t it.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 10, 2021)

Edie said:


> You sound very much like I was. Just really watch you don’t deteriorate, as you are not in the ‘mild illness’ camp. Really do hope you get well soon, it’s absolutely horrible isn’t it.



I think my head's the worst bit.  I feel like absolute crap, but I know I'm fine _as things stand.  _It's knowing that it wouldn't take much of a dip to be in the shit, I'm a natural born over thinker so struggling to switch off properly.

Glad you're back up and running x


----------



## Edie (Jan 10, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I think my head's the worst bit.  I feel like absolute crap, but I know I'm fine _as things stand.  _It's knowing that it wouldn't take much of a dip to be in the shit, I'm a natural born over thinker so struggling to switch off properly.
> 
> Glad you're back up and running x


Man I was so breathless it was terrible. What day are you on? Really be fucking careful day 7-10ish.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 10, 2021)

Edie said:


> Man I was so breathless it was terrible. What day are you on? Really be fucking careful day 7-10ish.


End of day 4.  Went downhill really rapidly on days 1 and 2, fairly steady since.


----------



## Oula (Jan 11, 2021)

I have been feeling better the last two days but went and did click and collect shopping pick up and am completely exhausted again. 3 weeks in now.


----------



## Edie (Jan 11, 2021)

Oula said:


> I have been feeling better the last two days but went and did click and collect shopping pick up and am completely exhausted again. 3 weeks in now.


Shite. Do you think it might be this long covid? My GP told me it was unrelated to severity of the acute illness.


----------



## prunus (Jan 11, 2021)

Edie said:


> Shite. Do you think it might be this long covid? My GP told me it was unrelated to severity of the acute illness.



From anecdotal reports of people I know who’ve had it (7 people I think) it takes at _least_ 3 weeks to be clear of all fatigue, shortness of breath etc. 4-6 weeks, or 3 months in one case. All are fine now. I think long covid is a lot longer than 3 weeks.

E2a: all said it comes and goes over that period, a few days of feeling fine, then suddenly feels like a relapse. As I say it did eventually pass for all of them.


----------



## Edie (Jan 11, 2021)

prunus said:


> From anecdotal reports of people I know who’ve had it (7 people I think) it takes at _least_ 3 weeks to be clear of all fatigue, shortness of breath etc. 4-6 weeks, or 3 months in one case. All are fine now. I think long covid is a lot longer than 3 weeks.
> 
> E2a: all said it comes and goes over that period, a few days of feeling fine, then suddenly feels like a relapse. As I say it did eventually pass for all of them.


That’s reassuring for Oula 
It took me exactly 13 days to be well again. Then I had two days of brain not working properly. Then back on track.


----------



## prunus (Jan 11, 2021)

Edie said:


> That’s reassuring for Oula
> It took me exactly 13 days to be well again. Then I had two days of brain not working properly. Then back on track.



You must be tougher than most!    And from your description you had it worse than all but one of the people I know personally.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 11, 2021)

prunus said:


> From anecdotal reports of people I know who’ve had it (7 people I think) it takes at _least_ 3 weeks to be clear of all fatigue, shortness of breath etc. 4-6 weeks, or 3 months in one case. All are fine now. I think long covid is a lot longer than 3 weeks.
> 
> E2a: all said it comes and goes over that period, a few days of feeling fine, then suddenly feels like a relapse. As I say it did eventually pass for all of them.


Took me about 2 months to get past the relapses and shake off the fatigue.


----------



## Edie (Jan 11, 2021)

prunus said:


> You must be tougher than most!    And from your description you had it worse than all but one of the people I know personally.


I’m quite fit (I walk miles on the wards). But honestly, the GP said long covid was independent of prior fitness too. I think I was just lucky. It hammered me, but I came back quickly once well. Oh, I also had super big dexamethasone dose too. There was that


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 11, 2021)

I've ordered a test, my symptoms are very mild but it's very similar to what I had back in march except way milder. I'm also quite tired and got the chest tightness etc back again although I don't know if that's just my imagination. I feel better than I did at the weekend though. If I started feeling unwell on 09/01 and get the test tomorrow will it still pick it up?


----------



## Glitter (Jan 11, 2021)

Edie said:


> I’m quite fit (I walk miles on the wards). But honestly, the GP said long covid was independent of prior fitness too. I think I was just lucky. It hammered me, but I came back quickly once well. Oh, I also had super big dexamethasone dose too. There was that



My friend has what seems to be long covid. Tested positive on 14th September and is still fucked. He’s back in work but only able to manage a couple of hours a day and we’re not exactly branding cattle - desk job from home.


----------



## prunus (Jan 11, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> I've ordered a test, my symptoms are very mild but it's very similar to what I had back in march except way milder. I'm also quite tired and got the chest tightness etc back again although I don't know if that's just my imagination. I feel better than I did at the weekend though. If I started feeling unwell on 09/01 and get the test tomorrow will it still pick it up?



Should do, though nothing’s guaranteed with this bastard - up to 5 days from onset is (I think - there is so much ever changing info to hold on to) the official timescale.


----------



## Oula (Jan 11, 2021)

prunus said:


> From anecdotal reports of people I know who’ve had it (7 people I think) it takes at _least_ 3 weeks to be clear of all fatigue, shortness of breath etc. 4-6 weeks, or 3 months in one case. All are fine now. I think long covid is a lot longer than 3 weeks.
> 
> E2a: all said it comes and goes over that period, a few days of feeling fine, then suddenly feels like a relapse. As I say it did eventually pass for all of them.


Yes, I think I'm still ill from it rather than in long covid territory. I was also ill for two weeks with something else before I got covid so I have a lot of recovering to do.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice guidelines published 18th December define it as
Acute COVID-19: signs and symptoms of COVID-19 for up to 4 weeks.
Ongoing symptomatic COVID-19: signs and symptoms of COVID-19 from 4 to 12 weeks.
Post-COVID-19 syndrome: signs and symptoms that develop during or after an infection consistent with COVID-19, continue for more than 12 weeks and are not explained by an alternative diagnosis.






						Overview | COVID-19 rapid guideline: managing the long-term effects of COVID-19  | Guidance | NICE
					






					www.nice.org.uk


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 11, 2021)

My husband has tested positive and now my son and I are starting to feel achy, shivvery and generally a bit shit.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 11, 2021)

Anyone wondering about immunity, my girlfriend has almost certainly had it twice. She is a teacher, so unfortunately thrown into harms way with not much protection , and had the classic symptoms in March, and was pretty ill for a couple of weeks, but didnt need hospital treatment. She did not get a test, because of the lack of testing then, but if she didnt have corona then im fucking Boris Johnson.

Just before Christmas there was an outbreak of it at her school, and she tested positive. She was fine for a few days but then had a pretty rough week, before completely recovering. 

Whilst we happy both instances didnt develop more seriously, its a bit of a warning that people are getting this thing twice. Maybe down to the new strain.


----------



## Edie (Jan 11, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> My husband has tested positive and now my son and I are starting to feel achy, shivvery and generally a bit shit.


Sorry to hear that ElizabethofYork 
I really hope you all have a mild illness, as the Government says.

Zapp Brannigan how are you today?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 11, 2021)

Edie 

Slightly less crap thanks.  Had a decent night's sleep, followed by a morning nap and an afternoon snooze.

Fever is still horrible, but oxygen steady at 95 all day.  Another day ticked off and moving in the right direction.


----------



## Edie (Jan 11, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Edie
> 
> Slightly less crap thanks.  Had a decent night's sleep, followed by a morning nap and an afternoon snooze.
> 
> Fever is still horrible, but oxygen steady at 95 all day.  Another day ticked off and moving in the right direction.


Excellent. Hope the damn fever abates soon.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 12, 2021)

My 2nd test has come back negative again.  I'm confused, if it isn't Covid then what the hell have I got?

Crap night's sleep, fever is ramping up.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 12, 2021)

Todays random symptom is abdominal pain and bloating. WTF covid? It could be unrelated I suppose but it's one of the known symptoms. 

My wife seems to have turned the corner though. She's managed to get out of bed for a bit but has gone back now after feeling dizzy and exhausted. Thankfully she has managed to eat some soup a few times over the last few days too.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 12, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> My 2nd test has come back negative again.  I'm confused, if it isn't Covid then what the hell have I got?
> 
> Crap night's sleep, fever is ramping up.


You have covid. Do another test, be extra careful how you do it.


----------



## LDC (Jan 12, 2021)

nagapie said:


> You have covid. Do another test, be extra careful how you do it.



Not sure you should be telling someone they've got covid when they've had 2 negative tests and there are other things it could be tbh.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 12, 2021)

Tbh it makes little material difference at the moment.  I'm not about to keel over, so whether it's Covid or some other bad flu I'm holing up for the duration under my duvet, not going anywhere, drinking plenty of water, sleeping (a lot), taking paracetamol and waiting for the worst to pass.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not sure you should be telling someone they've got covid when they've had 2 negative tests and there are other things it could be tbh.


There's plenty of evidence of repeated false negatives. 
But I'm sure he realised I'm not a licensed medical practitioner.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 12, 2021)

I have a phone appointment with my GP tomorrow to discuss what else it could be and whether I should be worried (also to get a sick note), a professional opinion is on it's way.

On the subject of false negatives, it does seen unlikely to get 2.  However, even if the numbers of false negatives are small (say 1%?), that means the odds are 1 in 10,000.  There are hundreds of thousands of tests being done daily, so in probability terms then yeah, a handful of people testing twice might get a pair.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 12, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I have a phone appointment with my GP tomorrow to discuss what else it could be and whether I should be worried (also to get a sick note), a professional opinion is on it's way.
> 
> On the subject of false negatives, it does seen unlikely to get 2.  However, even if the numbers of false negatives are small (say 1%?), that means the odds are 1 in 10,000.  There are hundreds of thousands of tests being done daily, so in probability terms then yeah, a handful of people testing twice might get a pair.



Edie got two false negatives before she tested positive. On the Sofa there is someone who has had 3 inconclusive tests when they have symptoms and someone else in the family has tested positive.


----------



## elbows (Jan 12, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I have a phone appointment with my GP tomorrow to discuss what else it could be and whether I should be worried (also to get a sick note), a professional opinion is on it's way.
> 
> On the subject of false negatives, it does seen unlikely to get 2.  However, even if the numbers of false negatives are small (say 1%?), that means the odds are 1 in 10,000.  There are hundreds of thousands of tests being done daily, so in probability terms then yeah, a handful of people testing twice might get a pair.



Chances of a false negative are much higher than that but I'm not sure proper studies have been done and published. The following quote is from a document where they arent sure either, but take a look at some studies anyway:



			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/895843/S0519_Impact_of_false_positives_and_negatives.pdf
		




> The UK operational false negative rate is unknown.
> A recent study [6] combined results from seven studies (>1300 swab test results associated with time of disease onset) to create a model of the false negative rate for SARS-CoV-2 RT-PCR assays against time since infection. Their model suggested that in the first four days of infection (pre- symptomatic phase) the probability of a false negative in an infected person decreased from 100% on day 1 (i.e. a false negative was certain) to 67% on day 4. It then decreased to 38% on day 5 (day of symptom onset) to a minimum of 20% on day 8 of infection (i.e. one in five people still give a false negative result despite having experienced three days of COVID-19 symptoms). The false negative rate then increased from day 9 (21%) to day 21 (66%).


----------



## Thora (Jan 12, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I have a phone appointment with my GP tomorrow to discuss what else it could be and whether I should be worried (also to get a sick note), a professional opinion is on it's way.
> 
> On the subject of false negatives, it does seen unlikely to get 2.  However, even if the numbers of false negatives are small (say 1%?), that means the odds are 1 in 10,000.  There are hundreds of thousands of tests being done daily, so in probability terms then yeah, a handful of people testing twice might get a pair.


I'm sure I've read the false negative rate is more like 20%.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 12, 2021)

elbows said:


> Chances of a false negative are much higher than that but I'm not sure proper studies have been done and published. The following quote is from a document where they arent sure either, but take a look at some studies anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/895843/S0519_Impact_of_false_positives_and_negatives.pdf



Blimey, that's a bit more than I thought.  Thanks for the research, you'll go down in Urban folklore for your pandemic efforts!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 12, 2021)

Seems a pretty safe bet you’ve got ‘rona bruv


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 12, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Seems a pretty safe bet you’ve got ‘rona bruv



I've got hipster Rona.  Everyone out there getting the new stuff, I've gone retro and got H5N1.  The respiratory disease equivalent of a USB gramophone.


----------



## zora (Jan 12, 2021)

In my understanding, the false negatives can be as a result of poor quality testing materials (one of my podcasts went on at some lengths about the efficacy of different types of swabbing brushes ), poor quality swabbing (sorry, self-swabbers!) and crucially also timing of the test, or a combination of these. The test is most effective in the first few days after onset of symptoms. That's when there is most virus present in nose and throat. So to keep redoing the test is in most circumstances going to make it less and less likely to produce a positive result (although it still might). After the first 7-10 days, stool sampling might be more reliable.








						At what times during infection is SARS-CoV-2 detectable and no longer detectable using RT-PCR-based tests? A systematic review of individual participant data - BMC Medicine
					

Background Tests for severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) viral ribonucleic acid (RNA) using reverse transcription polymerase chain reaction (RT-PCR) are pivotal to detecting current coronavirus disease (COVID-19) and duration of detectable virus indicating potential for...




					bmcmedicine.biomedcentral.com
				




ETA: ^^^That's all by the by, really had just swung by to wish Zapp Brannigan a steady recovery!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 13, 2021)

Day 7 in the Covid House, morning update - shit night's sleep, still feverish, but feeling a tiny bit perkier.

Spoke to GP.  Putting aside the 2 x negative tests, he'd have straight away said Covid.  However, could also be a bacterial infection, with the immune response presenting in a similar way.

So I've to both assume I've got Covid and wait it out, and also take a heavy course of antibiotics in case it's not.  Schroedinger's illness, with no clue as to whether I'll be left with antibodies.  Signed off work for another week.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 13, 2021)

I took a test yesterday. How long before I can expect the results? And would it still pick anything up if I started feeling slightly ill on Friday? I'm worried I didn't do the test properly because my nose was a bit runny and I didn't blow it before I did the test.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 13, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> I took a test yesterday. How long before I can expect the results? And would it still pick anything up if I started feeling slightly ill on Friday? I'm worried I didn't do the test properly because my nose was a bit runny and I didn't blow it before I did the test.


I got my results the day after I took the test.  Hopefully you'll get yours soon.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2021)

So I’ve been at a Covid assessment centre most of the afternoon. Now I’m at the Royal Infirmary at a SATA (? I don’t know) waiting to get X-rays and stuff.

Fun day out.


----------



## Doodler (Jan 13, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> I took a test yesterday. How long before I can expect the results? And would it still pick anything up if I started feeling slightly ill on Friday? I'm worried I didn't do the test properly because my nose was a bit runny and I didn't blow it before I did the test.



Likewise I got my results the following day. Booking the test at the walk-in centre was very quick. I went online at about noon and had the test an hour later.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> ..
> Fun day out.


Hope it turns out to be something else rather than covid!!


----------



## Callie (Jan 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> So I’ve been at a Covid assessment centre most of the afternoon. Now I’m at the Royal Infirmary at a SATA (? I don’t know) waiting to get X-rays and stuff.
> 
> Fun day out.


Aww sorry to hear that. How are you doing? Hope you're ok. I dunno what a SATA might be?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2021)

I’m hoping it’s to do with Satan and a letter fell off.

I’m still being prodded and bled.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> So I’ve been at a Covid assessment centre most of the afternoon. Now I’m at the Royal Infirmary at a SATA (? I don’t know) waiting to get X-rays and stuff.
> 
> Fun day out.



I didn't even know you were ill mate. Good luck!


----------



## Edie (Jan 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> So I’ve been at a Covid assessment centre most of the afternoon. Now I’m at the Royal Infirmary at a SATA (? I don’t know) waiting to get X-rays and stuff.
> 
> Fun day out.


Ooh sounds like you’re having a similar kinda run at it as me. Really hope the breathlessness gets better soon. Steroids really helped me. Love & strength danny la rouge ❤️


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2021)

Yup, I’ve been started on steroids.  What looked like a tumbler full!


----------



## Sue (Jan 13, 2021)

Hope they kick in soon, danny la rouge. x


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 13, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Edie got two false negatives before she tested positive. On the Sofa there is someone who has had 3 inconclusive tests when they have symptoms and someone else in the family has tested positive.



I've now had FOUR inconclusive results in a row and 3 people in my household have all tested positive.  Two of them got negatives before then getting positives.  I've given up - I'm mostly better now anyway.


----------



## Callie (Jan 13, 2021)

gaijingirl said:


> I've now had FOUR inconclusive results in a row and 3 people in my household have all tested positive.  Two of them got negatives before then getting positives.  I've given up - I'm mostly better now anyway.


Maybe you are the cure???!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 13, 2021)

Callie said:


> Maybe you are the cure???!


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## nagapie (Jan 13, 2021)

Callie said:


> Maybe you are the cure???!


No, I'm the cure. Or at least the treatment. We've had it twice in our house and I've not had a single symptom. I will sell my genes for cash.


----------



## Sue (Jan 13, 2021)

nagapie said:


> No, I'm the cure. Or at least the treatment. We've had it twice in our house and I've not had a single symptom. I will sell my genes for cash.


How much to touch the hem of you or gaijingirl's robes...?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 13, 2021)

Here now danny la rouge. We can't have this. You get well soon xx


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 13, 2021)

nagapie said:


> No, I'm the cure. Or at least the treatment. We've had it twice in our house and I've not had a single symptom. I will sell my genes for cash.


My brother in law (nhs obs and gynae dr) is the only person on his unit that hasnt had it.   Hes just had vaccine 2nd dose so guess hrs not getting it now


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 13, 2021)

nagapie said:


> No, I'm the cure. Or at least the treatment. We've had it twice in our house and I've not had a single symptom. I will sell my genes for cash.


Mrs mx had a positive test.  I was negative.  Probably tells you more about the state of our marriage than anything else, but you do wonder whether scientists should be looking at this type of scenario in case there is something that might help.


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> So I’ve been at a Covid assessment centre most of the afternoon. Now I’m at the Royal Infirmary at a SATA (? I don’t know) waiting to get X-rays and stuff.
> 
> Fun day out.



Really sorry to see this Danny. What's going on? I thought you were shielding, or as good as? I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 13, 2021)

Wishing all the best and speedy recovery to the poorly ones one the thread. Xx


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 14, 2021)

My temperature is back to normal but I'm coughing quite a lot. I felt fine earlier. I get the test back tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 14, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> I took a test yesterday. How long before I can expect the results? And would it still pick anything up if I started feeling slightly ill on Friday? I'm worried I didn't do the test properly because my nose was a bit runny and I didn't blow it before I did the test.


depends where you are. still not had mine back and tomorrow will be four days (south london is peak cases though and big population)

glad to hear you're a little better


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 14, 2021)

I don't actually know if I'm better or not, seems like I'm  coughing more and I feel worse in some respects but my temp is now back to normal and I'm not tired.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 14, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> I don't actually know if I'm better or not, seems like I'm  coughing more and I feel worse in some respects but my temp is now back to normal and I'm not tired.


no fever can only be a good thing though! best wishes...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> I took a test yesterday. How long before I can expect the results?



was this the sort you posted off?

i did one before xmas, posted it off on tuesday, got results friday afternoon

hope you're on the mend from whatever it is


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 14, 2021)

Day 8, signs of improvement.

Shit night's sleep again, still fever and temp through the roof, but not filled with an all-consuming desire to be asleep 24hrs a day anymore.  Made (and actually enjoyed) a tea this morning, had a nice sit down and got my breath back reasonably quickly.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 14, 2021)

Day 4 for me and still no symptoms.  My husband is suffering though - bad cough, temperature and aching all over.  He's taking paracetamol every few hours and drinking plenty of water.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 14, 2021)

The test came back negative, I still dont feel great though. I was coughing a lot last night.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 14, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> The test came back negative, I still dont feel great though. I was coughing a lot last night.


take care froggy 
you've been experiencing a lot of after effects after the original covid illness:  could this be a relapse of them? 
I nearly booked a test yesterday  because I've  had a range of symptoms again but I've had these periods of return of symptoms off and on for months and I think this is just another one of them because I'm back at work after a lovely Christmas rest


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 14, 2021)

Yeah I'm not gonna book another one unless it gets drastically worse. I don't feel great though but probably not covid


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2021)

How are you today danny la rouge ?


----------



## Oula (Jan 14, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Day 7 in the Covid House, morning update - shit night's sleep, still feverish, but feeling a tiny bit perkier.
> 
> Spoke to GP.  Putting aside the 2 x negative tests, he'd have straight away said Covid.  However, could also be a bacterial infection, with the immune response presenting in a similar way.
> 
> So I've to both assume I've got Covid and wait it out, and also take a heavy course of antibiotics in case it's not.  Schroedinger's illness, with no clue as to whether I'll be left with antibodies.  Signed off work for another week.


That's interesting. I had a bacterial infection directly before having covid but the symptoms felt quite different (although I may have put early covid symptoms down to the infection). We all had positive results in our house though 


danny la rouge said:


> So I’ve been at a Covid assessment centre most of the afternoon. Now I’m at the Royal Infirmary at a SATA (? I don’t know) waiting to get X-rays and stuff.
> 
> Fun day out.


Hope you are ok


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Really sorry to see this Danny. What's going on? I thought you were shielding, or as good as? I hope everything turns out ok.


Hiya. I’m home now.  I wasn’t shielding, just being as cautious as I could. But as I can’t get any supermarket to take me as a priority (which is fair enough: I don’t want to deprive more vulnerable people of a spot), I’ve occasionally had to do in person supermarket shops, especially over the Christmas period.

The short version is that I’ve had mild symptoms (which could also have been asthma) since 7-8 days ago, so self isolated. But breathing and chest pains got worse, so tried to book a Covid test. Was told there was little point as I was too late in my symptom history for a reliable test, but triage told me to go to a Covid hub. Where they referred me to hospital. (It took a lot longer than that sounds, as you can imagine). They took a swab anyway but said a negative result doesn’t mean it isn’t Covid. But it was worth it in case it came back positive.

At the hospital they were very thorough. It was extremely busy, but very well organised.  They decided it was either Covid or an asthma attack. But Dr was assuming Covid. They took another swab, but warned me that the testing was backed up as it had been an exceptionally busy day. 

I’m on steroid tablets, which are already easing symptoms. I’m to assume Covid even if the test eventually comes back negative, and I have a number to ring if things take a dive.

But I’m walking wounded rather than anything too alarming. (Albeit walking slowly and avoiding stairs). 

Thanks for all the love.


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Hiya. I’m home now.  I wasn’t shielding, just being as cautious as I could. But as I can’t get any supermarket to take me as a priority (which is fair enough: I don’t want to deprive more vulnerable people of a spot), I’ve occasionally had to do in person supermarket shops, especially over the Christmas period.
> 
> The short version is that I’ve had mild symptoms (which could also have been asthma) since 7-8 days ago, so self isolated. But breathing and chest pains got worse, so tried to book a Covid test. Was told there was little point as I was too late in my symptom history for a reliable test, but triage told me to go to a Covid hub. Where they referred me to hospital. (It took a lot longer than that sounds, as you can imagine). They took a swab anyway but said a negative result doesn’t mean it isn’t Covid. But it was worth it in case it came back positive.
> 
> ...



That's all...just about on the positive side I guess (apart from Covid positive   ) - here's wishing you a speedy recovery. Just a small word of warning, may not apply anyway, but steroids can sometimes be a bugger to come off. Work brilliantly, but reduction can be difficult. Speaking from current personal experience here.

Good luck, get well soon. x


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Hiya. I’m home now.  I wasn’t shielding, just being as cautious as I could. But as I can’t get any supermarket to take me as a priority (which is fair enough: I don’t want to deprive more vulnerable people of a spot), I’ve occasionally had to do in person supermarket shops, especially over the Christmas period.
> 
> The short version is that I’ve had mild symptoms (which could also have been asthma) since 7-8 days ago, so self isolated. But breathing and chest pains got worse, so tried to book a Covid test. Was told there was little point as I was too late in my symptom history for a reliable test, but triage told me to go to a Covid hub. Where they referred me to hospital. (It took a lot longer than that sounds, as you can imagine). They took a swab anyway but said a negative result doesn’t mean it isn’t Covid. But it was worth it in case it came back positive.
> 
> ...


 look after yourself and I hope you get better soon


----------



## Callie (Jan 14, 2021)

danny la rouge glad to hear you are home and the steroids are easing things for you. I hope you're actually through the worst of it now x


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2021)

Callie said:


> danny la rouge glad to hear you are home and the steroids are easing things for you. I hope you're actually through the worst of it now x


I’m glad I’m home, because nobody else in this house knows where the fucking dishwasher is, or the cloths and surface spray.  They’d all suffocate under a pile of filth if I died. 🙄


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 14, 2021)

Look after yourself danny la rouge and others who are unwell.


----------



## panpete (Jan 14, 2021)

I just discovered this thread, I'm lucky no infection but what about if you voted in march that you were clean and then were unlucky enough to catch it, can you change your vote?
Does the poll represent march or is it representative of every day to date?


----------



## Sue (Jan 14, 2021)

panpete said:


> I just discovered this thread, I'm lucky no infection but what about if you voted in march that you were clean and then were unlucky enough to catch it, can you change your vote?
> Does the poll represent march or is it representative of every day to date?


I don't think the poll matters, panpete


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2021)

panpete said:


> I just discovered this thread, I'm lucky no infection but what about if you voted in march that you were clean and then were unlucky enough to catch it, can you change your vote?
> Does the poll represent march or is it representative of every day to date?



At the bottom of the poll answers list, to the right, is a big button to change your vote.


----------



## panpete (Jan 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> At the bottom of the poll answers list, to the right, is a big button to change your vote.


Whoops not looking as usual my bad.


----------



## panpete (Jan 14, 2021)

Sue said:


> I don't think the poll matters, panpete


It's a quick glance at how covid is spreading, and of course, who is affected/recovered etc in this little community, it would not have been put up if it didnt matter, I found it useful, though sorry the bug has really hurt and killed some.


----------



## Sue (Jan 14, 2021)

panpete said:


> It's a quick glance at how covid is spreading, and of course, who is affected/recovered etc in this little community, it would not have been put up if it didnt matter, I found it useful, though sorry the bug has really hurt and killed some.


I guess I'm not sure if people are updating this. Might be better to read the thread, rather than look at the poll, to get an idea of how it's affected people on here.


----------



## sovereignb (Jan 14, 2021)

Started as a cough on one day which developed into 2 days of fever/aching/dizziness. I attacked it with regular vile concoctions of lemon, ginger, garlic, bitters, turmeric, Vit D and black seed oil. Then two days of cold (mainly a sore nose). There was slight tightness in breathing but I'm pretty much back to normal.
Isolated for 14 days.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m glad I’m home, because nobody else in this house knows where the fucking dishwasher is, or the cloths and surface spray.  They’d all suffocate under a pile of filth if I died. 🙄



Well you point them out to them while sitting down!


----------



## LDC (Jan 14, 2021)

sovereignb said:


> Started as a cough on one day which developed into 2 days of fever/aching/dizziness. I attacked it with regular vile concoctions of lemon, ginger, garlic, bitters, turmeric and black seed oil. Then two days of cold (mainly a sore nose). There was slight tightness in breathing but I'm pretty much back to normal.
> Isolated for 14 days.



Did you get a +tive test?


----------



## sovereignb (Jan 14, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Did you get a +tive test?



To be honest I didn't test but behaved as if I had the virus


----------



## panpete (Jan 14, 2021)

Sue said:


> I guess I'm not sure if people are updating this. Might be better to read the thread, rather than look at the poll, to get an idea of how it's affected people on here.


I take your point, I have trouble keeping my attention on things and my mind wanders with long threads, sorry as this is a sensitive thread.


----------



## panpete (Jan 14, 2021)

sovereignb said:


> Started as a cough on one day which developed into 2 days of fever/aching/dizziness. I attacked it with regular vile concoctions of lemon, ginger, garlic, bitters, turmeric and black seed oil. Then two days of cold (mainly a sore nose). There was slight tightness in breathing but I'm pretty much back to normal.
> Isolated for 14 days.


Glad you are back to normal.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2021)

That’s both my swabs come back negative, but they did say I was past the time limit for accurate results, so I’m none the wiser really.  I’ve to continue isolating.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 15, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s both my swabs come back negative, but they did say I was past the time limit for accurate results, so I’m none the wiser really.  I’ve to continue isolating.


Not sure if that is good news or not danny, but I hope your getting better


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> Not sure if that is good news or not danny, but I hope your getting better


I know. It means I still don’t know if it’s Covid or an asthma attack. Either way the steroids are helping. So that’s a good outcome.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 15, 2021)

sovereignb said:


> Started as a cough on one day which developed into 2 days of fever/aching/dizziness. I attacked it with regular vile concoctions of lemon, ginger, garlic, bitters, turmeric, Vit D and black seed oil. Then two days of cold (mainly a sore nose). There was slight tightness in breathing but I'm pretty much back to normal.
> Isolated for 14 days.


Sounds like you had it. A bit late for you, but I'd advise people to try to get positive tests because if you have long term effects (about a 1 in 10 chance) you might find it easier if you have to go on long term sick pay. Anyway, glad to hear you're recovering.


----------



## Sue (Jan 15, 2021)

How are all our Covide-ers today? Hopefully on the mend.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 15, 2021)

Covideers


----------



## nagapie (Jan 15, 2021)

Get Covid done.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 15, 2021)

This Covideers a bit better again. 

 I can trace my fever now with Paracetamol alone - it goes away when I take it, and comes back as it wears off.  This is a huge improvement from earlier in the week with the uncontrollable sweating.

Still knackered though, feels like a tiredness and lethargy that no amount of sleep can shift.  Eating properly again (large Dominos pizza to myself last night 😁) so hoping that energy levels come back a bit with that.


----------



## panpete (Jan 15, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s both my swabs come back negative, but they did say I was past the time limit for accurate results, so I’m none the wiser really.  I’ve to continue isolating.


Sorry you are none the wiser and have to continue isolating but good that the results were negative, despite being past the time for accuracy, it could have been worse.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2021)

panpete said:


> Sorry you are none the wiser and have to continue isolating but good that the results were negative, despite being past the time for accuracy, it could have been worse.


Yeah, it’s fine.  It’s par for the course with my health scares. Alarming at the time, but generally a bit of a damp squib.


----------



## panpete (Jan 15, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah, it’s fine.  It’s par for the course with my health scares. Alarming at the time, but generally a bit of a damp squib.


That emoticon is confusing for me I meant hugs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2021)

panpete said:


> That emoticon is confusing for me I meant hugs.


(((panpete))) Thanks. 👍


----------



## bimble (Jan 15, 2021)

I think I’ve got the bloody thing now but won’t know til test results from test i did this morning come back (by Sunday they said). Has anyone else got a malfunctioning nose at the moment ? That’s the only thing that’s obviously wrong and I’d really like any smell related reassurance / commiserations. I’m not googling it because I know there be monsters.


----------



## panpete (Jan 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> I think I’ve got the bloody thing now but won’t know til test results from test i did this morning come back (by Sunday they said). Has anyone else got a malfunctioning nose at the moment ? That’s the only thing that’s obviously wrong and I’d really like any smell related reassurance / commiserations. I’m not googling it because I know there be monsters.


Only google NHS, there's no monsters there. Hope you don't have it.


----------



## bimble (Jan 17, 2021)

I’m better already, test was negative and I think it’s just a cold , or a cold plus over use of paint stripper indoors the other day, the day before I noticed my nose wasn’t working properly.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 17, 2021)

whatever i started with in mid december (and got a negative covid test for) still hasn't gone away / has turned in to some post viral crud.  still varying degrees of tired / headachy / coughing a bit / occasional mushy brain.  walked to local shop (about half a mile each way) yesterday and absolutely bloody knackered when i got back.

there's no point in taking another test or anything is there?


----------



## Doodler (Jan 17, 2021)

Mrs Doodler and myself both stopped self-isolating about 10 days ago after having mild to moderate infections. We both still tire quite easily after walks, sustained household chores etc, and our day jobs, but there has been a very gradual improvement. It feels.a bit like I imagine it would if you'd been suddenly transported to a Peruvian town 10,000 feet above sea level and had to go about your daily life there. 

No sad faces please - we survived and are doing okay unlike tens of thousands of people in this country alone.


----------



## Oula (Jan 17, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Mrs Doodler and myself both stopped self-isolating about 10 days ago after having mild to moderate infections. We both still tire quite easily after walks, sustained household chores etc, and our day jobs, but there has been a very gradual improvement. It feels.a bit like I imagine it would if you'd been suddenly transported to a Peruvian town 10,000 feet above sea level and had to go about your daily life there.
> 
> No sad faces please - we survived and are doing okay unlike tens of thousands of people in this country alone.


Sounds very similar to us. We had positive tests on 22nd December. Most symptoms gone now except tiredness. Interestingly the kids (who also both tested positive) seemed to be asymptomatic at first but also seem much more tired than usual.


----------



## Doodler (Jan 17, 2021)

Oula said:


> Sounds very similar to us. We had positive tests on 22nd December. Most symptoms gone now except tiredness. Interestingly the kids (who also both tested positive) seemed to be asymptomatic at first but also seem much more tired than usual.



Glad you're all on the mend. I'm hoping/presuming the easy tiring will be gone after a couple of months.


----------



## Oula (Jan 17, 2021)

Doodler said:


> Glad you're all on the mend. I'm hoping/presuming the easy tiring will be gone after a couple of months.


The builder we had round today had it in April. He said he had 3 weeks off work and then a couple of months where he tired easily and had to take it easy.


----------



## Voley (Jan 18, 2021)

Felt shivery, had a sore throat and really tired over the weekend. No obvious Covid symptoms but weird so phoned NHS 111. None of the main symptoms so they reckoned I didn't need a test. Felt ropey again this morning so rang my GP. Get a test, they said. Just been in and had it. Very efficient. Now isolating for 8 days / until my results come back clear. 🤞


----------



## Oula (Jan 18, 2021)

That's how ours started Voley


----------



## Voley (Jan 18, 2021)

Oula said:


> That's how ours started Voley


Yeah. Bit disappointed in NHS 111 telling me not to bother with a test tbh. The nurse at the GP's wasn't mucking about though. And I booked a test and had it done within an hour.

God knows where I've got it from. I've hardly been anywhere.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2021)

I’ve got a terrible earache and haven’t got out of bed today, as I feel rotten. That’s not one of the symptoms is it? It’s easy to forget that it is winter and we tend to get other infections at this time of year


----------



## zahir (Jan 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’ve got a terrible earache and haven’t got out of bed today, as I feel rotten. That’s not one of the symptoms is it? It’s easy to forget that it is winter and we tend to get other infections at this time of year




It’s listed here as a symptom of ongoing covid. I’m not sure about it as initial symptom.
Do you have any sign of sinus problems?





						Common symptoms of ongoing symptomatic COVID-19 and post-COVID-19 syndrome | COVID-19 rapid guideline: managing the long-term effects of COVID-19  | Guidance | NICE
					






					www.nice.org.uk
				





> *Ear, nose and throat symptoms*
> 
> 
> Tinnitus
> ...


----------



## souljacker (Jan 18, 2021)

Voley said:


> Felt shivery, had a sore throat and really tired over the weekend. No obvious Covid symptoms but weird so phoned NHS 111. None of the main symptoms so they reckoned I didn't need a test. Felt ropey again this morning so rang my GP. Get a test, they said. Just been in and had it. Very efficient. Now isolating for 8 days / until my results come back clear. 🤞



Pretty much how it started with me if you replace the sore throat with achy limbs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2021)

zahir said:


> It’s listed here as a symptom of ongoing covid. I’m not sure about it as initial symptom.
> Do you have any sign of sinus problems?
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, no cold either. Just one blocked ear and pain and feeling of shittiness. Have had ear infections before. I visited the NHS symptom website and it just said to take painkillers


----------



## zahir (Jan 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope, no cold either. Just one blocked ear and pain and feeling of shittiness. Have had ear infections before. I visited the NHS symptom website and it just said to take painkillers



Right now I’ve got ear ache, sinus problems, a bit of a sore throat and tinnitus. I think it’s the long covid kicking in, but for all I know I could have picked up something else. It’s getting hard to tell.

Ear ache on its own doesn’t sound like the most obvious covid symptom but I’m not sure it’s safe to rule it out.


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2021)

Test came back negative - phew! Still knackered but relieved it's not Covid. 

Impressed by the Penzance testing centre. Reported my symptoms and had an appointment within the hour. Results back by the next morning. NHS 111 not so great but I've worked in call centres, I wouldn't want to be diagnosing people over the phone tbf.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2021)

zahir said:


> Right now I’ve got ear ache, sinus problems, a bit of a sore throat and tinnitus. I think it’s the long covid kicking in, but for all I know I could have picked up something else. It’s getting hard to tell.
> 
> Ear ache on its own doesn’t sound like the most obvious covid symptom but I’m not sure it’s safe to rule it out.


Spoke to Dr and they think it’s just infection and prescribed ABs.


----------



## Oula (Jan 20, 2021)

A month today since Mr Oula started getting symptoms. We're all a lot better but I've walked my daughter to and from childminders today and my legs ache so much. I wonder when that will stop.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 20, 2021)

I was reading about how immunity wanes over time and wondered if you are exposed to a virus (any)  repeatedly after recovering. 
According to this 


			Immunological memory - Immunobiology - NCBI Bookshelf
		


I need to shop in Lidl every day.


----------



## extra dry (Jan 21, 2021)

Two friends of mine and all their family have it, around ten people in two families.
 They did everything to shield, but the kids got it from attending school and brought it home, they've tested positive and are bearing up as best they can.  Leeds and Scottish Borders.


----------



## Oula (Jan 21, 2021)

extra dry said:


> Two friends of mine and all their family have it, around ten people in two families.
> They did everything to shield, but the kids got it from attending school and brought it home, they've tested positive and are bearing up as best they can.  Leeds and Scottish Borders.


I'm pretty sure we got out from the kids and school.


----------



## Oula (Jan 23, 2021)

How's everyone doing?

I'm a month since my positive test and all my joints ache so much I feel tearful. I also had a weird turn yesterday where I think I just overdid it and went all shaky and light-headed and then had to lie down for an hour. 

I'm fed up of this, now. I'm concerned as to whether I can work like this.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 24, 2021)

Oula said:


> I'm fed up of this, now. I'm concerned as to whether I can work like this.


you shouldnt work if you dont feel up to it - and i wouldnt by what you describe - can you get furlough money if not stat sick pay?
============

two weeks in im feeling much recovered but have been left with wheeziness - feels like mild asthma i had as a kid. woke me up too early today, short of breath. i do hope it fucks off soon.


----------



## Oula (Jan 24, 2021)

ska invita said:


> you shouldnt work if you dont feel up to it - and i wouldnt by what you describe - can you get furlough money if not stat sick pay?
> ============
> 
> two weeks in im feeling much recovered but have been left with wheeziness - feels like mild asthma i had as a kid. woke me up too early today, short of breath. i do hope it fucks off soon.


I'm a freelance photographer. My work dries up with the lockdowns so I'm not working much but I get the odd job that makes it worth not furloughing myself. I've had a job come up that's something exciting and stretching for me as well as a reasonable bit of money. I just hope I can physically manage to do it. 

Sorry to hear about your wheezing. My asthma got worse for a bit but that cleared pretty quickly.


----------



## Oula (Jan 25, 2021)

I read the NHS website and it said that the joint pain can be caused by not moving about enough while you're ill. I thought that was bollocks but went for a medium walk on Saturday and walked more than I have for a month and a half on Sunday and haven't cried due to joint pain since Saturday morning, so maybe that's right. I was ill with a leg infection before covid so haven't been moving about much since early December. Joints still ache but it's manageable. 

Also, just started my period. Are any other women with longer term covid symptoms finding they are much worse in the lead up to their periods? It would seem to make sense.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 27, 2021)

Day 21 update.

No longer feel ill, been a steady day on day improvement and I'm relatively back to normal again.  Not a hint of fever for well over a week, no cough.

Sicknote officially ran out yesterday, supposed to be back to work today (wfh as is now normal).  Problem is, I'm still getting chronic fatigue - as in, not just 'a bit tired', but the occasional wave of overwhelming, can't see my hand in front of my face exhaustion.  2 months ago I thought nothing of running 5 miles, now a less than a mile walk is (albeit temporarily) crippling.


----------



## Oula (Jan 27, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan I'm about a week or two ahead of you (I think - symptoms started and tested positive on 22nd December) and my fatigue had really lifted a lot in the last week. I'm still tired and don't feel refreshed at all after a 9 hour sleep but I can make it through the day fine. I can also walk for an hour now comfortably. I hope you're about to turn a corner on that too.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 27, 2021)

Oula said:


> Zapp Brannigan I'm about a week or two ahead of you (I think - symptoms started and tested positive on 22nd December) and my fatigue had really lifted a lot in the last week. I'm still tired and don't feel refreshed at all after a 9 hour sleep but I can make it through the day fine. I can also walk for an hour now comfortably. I hope you're about to turn a corner on that too.



Thank Oula.  Good to hear you're on the mend, and somewhat reassuring too from a personal point of view.  Waiting to get a call back from my gp, I'm asking for my note to be extended to the end of the week; I'm not that far off "normal", but I really don't think I'd do myself justice at work.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 27, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Thank Oula.  Good to hear you're on the mend, and somewhat reassuring too from a personal point of view.  Waiting to get a call back from my gp, I'm asking for my note to be extended to the end of the week; I'm not that far off "normal", but I really don't think I'd do myself justice at work.


Absolutely don't go to work, you clearly need to keep recovering.
Best wishes to everyone


----------



## ska invita (Jan 29, 2021)

Has anyone found anything that you can take that helps ease breathing difficulties? As opposed to breathing exercises that is.

Cant tell if asthma inhaler (salbutamol) is doing anything much. 
Saw a doctor yesterday who prescribed antibiotics, but that sounds like a terrible idea to me, so not going to take them - will just make me feel worse.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 29, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Has anyone found anything that you can take that helps ease breathing difficulties? As opposed to breathing exercises that is.
> 
> Cant tell if asthma inhaler (salbutamol) is doing anything much.
> Saw a doctor yesterday who prescribed antibiotics, but that sounds like a terrible idea to me, so not going to take them - will just make me feel worse.



A mate of mine that was REALLY ill from Covid over xmas was prescribed antibiotics and he said they helped hugely. He felt a lot better as soon as they kicked in.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 29, 2021)

souljacker said:


> A mate of mine that was REALLY ill from Covid over xmas was prescribed antibiotics and he said they helped hugely. He felt a lot better as soon as they kicked in.


thanks for that
ive had bad experiences with antibiotics, but will give it some thought


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 29, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Has anyone found anything that you can take that helps ease breathing difficulties? As opposed to breathing exercises that is.
> 
> Cant tell if asthma inhaler (salbutamol) is doing anything much.
> Saw a doctor yesterday who prescribed antibiotics, but that sounds like a terrible idea to me, so not going to take them - will just make me feel worse.



I would take them; could have picked up a secondary bacterial infection. Antibiotics make me feel pretty rough too so I do empathise. I find I always get the shits on antibiotics, live yoghurt / those probiotic drinks really help. Take them well apart from each other though.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 29, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> I would take them; could have picked up a secondary bacterial infection.


This is what im worried about as it seems to be getting a bit worse at the three week mark. I wish there was some way of knowing if this is just part of the covid course or not


----------



## prunus (Jan 29, 2021)

souljacker said:


> A mate of mine that was REALLY ill from Covid over xmas was prescribed antibiotics and he said they helped hugely. He felt a lot better as soon as they kicked in.



Ditto (well a work colleague not a friend per se) - turned out to be a bacterial co-infection taking advantage of the virus-ravaged lungs.



> thanks for that
> ive had bad experiences with antibiotics, but will give it some thought




In terms of previous adverse reactions - not all antibiotics are the same (by any means) - an adverse reaction to one does not mean an adverse reaction to another. Don’t suppose you remember what the problematical one was?  (And what are these ones?)


----------



## prunus (Jan 29, 2021)

ska invita said:


> This is what im worried about as it seems to be getting a bit worse at the three week mark. I wish there was some way of knowing if this is just part of the covid course or not



It’s certainly not outside the range of normal courses of the disease. If as your doctor suspects you’ve picked up a co-infection it might be that that’s making you feel worse at this point.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 29, 2021)

prunus said:


> It’s certainly not outside the range of normal courses of the disease. If as your doctor suspects you’ve picked up a co-infection it might be that that’s making you feel worse at this point.


well he was far from certain, and also said its common to get lungy at this stage, particularly with this cuntish kentryside strain.
id rather not take ab's unless there was absolute need, dont want to take just to cover all bases_._ Im going to sit on it a couple more days i think. ive got the script if i need it


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 29, 2021)

ska invita said:


> This is what im worried about as it seems to be getting a bit worse at the three week mark. I wish there was some way of knowing if this is just part of the covid course or not



Appreciate I don’t know how bad you react to them, but think I would want to avoid ending up in hospital having got more poorly at all costs at the moment.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 1, 2021)

Oula said:


> I'm a month since my positive test and all my joints ache so much I feel tearful. I also had a weird turn yesterday where I think I just overdid it and went all shaky and light-headed and then had to lie down for an hour.


How are you doing now Oula? Hope you've been taking it easy.


----------



## Oula (Feb 1, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> How are you doing now Oula? Hope you've been taking it easy.


Thanks for asking. 

I feel like I've really turned a corner in the last week. Much less fatigued (probably now almost a normal level of homeschooling, relentless parenting and not sleeping enough tiredness). I'm still aware of my joints but they are much less bad, only fingers and feet hurt now and in a way that is less intrusive. I'm getting out and walking more. I managed a two hour walk on Saturday! I was fine all the time I was doing it and only a bit sore afterwards. That was unthinkable a couple of weeks ago. 

I also just feel more like myself again, in a harder to explain way. I've been able to have a little drink, been able to enjoy my hobbies again, been able to chat to people on zoom without feeling like I'm some type of weird shadow of myself.

So much improved and I'm so relieved.

I didn't really get to take it that easy because of the kids, but we managed. I've got a big photoshoot this week and feel confident I'll actually be able to do it. I haven't been well enough to work for two months (not all covid - was ill with something else first). 

I hope everyone else who was ill around the same time as me (it seems like there were a lot of us) is also turning a corner.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 1, 2021)

That's good to hear, careful not to overdo it with work! I see you're a freelancer and lost some work due to covid, hope you've managed to get some of the freelancer grants the govt has been uncharacteristically handing out.


----------



## Oula (Feb 1, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> That's good to hear, careful not to overdo it with work! I see you're a freelancer and lost some work due to covid, hope you've managed to get some of the freelancer grants the govt has been uncharacteristically handing out.


Many thanks. 

Luckily I didn't lose work due to having covid myself. I did lose one job due to the leg infection before but it was a small job, so not too bad.

I don't think I'm entitled to any money because I have the "being the director of a limited company and employing myself" thing going on. I did look into furloughing myself but I have another strand to the business that requires mostly minimal effort and had kept some money coming in. So I don't think I can claim anything, but luckily I've been alright financially.

It's a good reminder to be careful though. I did two photoshoots while I had my leg infection and properly fucked myself up doing them. I cancelled one but I really shouldn't have done the others. It was quite scary getting iller and iller through the shoots but I knew they'd be the last ones of the year and didn't want to let anyone down

I did arrange to do my upcoming shoot as two half days instead of one full day as I knew I wouldn't have the stamina for that.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 1, 2021)

Glad to hear you are on the mend Oula


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Just to say I have been taking the niacin regime advocated here and in various places: The Team of Front-line Doctors and Biohackers Who Seem to Have Solved “Long Covid”
> 
> And it seems to have really helped a lot with my fatigue and post-exertional malaise. I added in 5-htp since the theory is you get a seratonin shortage, and I think that also helped.


ive picked up all the necessary vitamins you recommended and I dont know if its coincidence but I have felt an almost immediate (next day) effect in terms of energy levels - quite incredible the difference! I am at the 5 week mark (i appreciate that's only just on the verge of long covid) so maybe im getting better anyway, but so far im very impressed with the vitamin regime.

the thing that is frustrating me now is breathing. yesterday i felt genuinely good all daytime- energy was fine and no breathing problems at all, and then at around 8pm the breathing problems kicked in again and i've woken up in the same state. I find the way it comes and goes quite confusing.

one question to anyone reading this who has an opinion - i was given the option of taking antibiotics for any potential lung infection but declined for now.
my reasoning is if there were a lung infection i would feel it all the time, whereas what i have comes and goes (well, it goes if i dont talk to anyone and dont do much and dont generally exert my breathing). I Is this poor reasoning?
How much do my symptoms match common passage of the virus?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 10, 2021)

The intermittent nature of the symptoms is well documented with long covid 
Especially if its cos the symptoms are coming on after any mild exertion 

What are the breathing symptoms you get?


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 10, 2021)

ska invita said:


> ive picked up all the necessary vitamins you recommended and I dont know if its coincidence but I have felt an almost immediate (next day) effect in terms of energy levels - quite incredible the difference! I am at the 5 week mark (i appreciate that's only just on the verge of long covid) so maybe im getting better anyway, but so far im very impressed with the vitamin regime.
> 
> the thing that is frustrating me now is breathing. yesterday i felt genuinely good all daytime- energy was fine and no breathing problems at all, and then at around 8pm the breathing problems kicked in again and i've woken up in the same state. I find the way it comes and goes quite confusing.
> 
> ...


Glad the supplements are working for you. They have done a lot to relieve the fatigue with me but lately I have turned my attention to my lungs, as they still ache quite a lot and if I get out of breath I still get an energy relapse (this is ten months in). I'm taking an omega 3 supplement for the lungs tho don't know if that is doing anything. And recently I started breathing physio exercises, using videos from youtube. I think it's doing something useful. If you are not long recovered from the virus though you might want to wait before trying that, because rest is also very important at the beginning.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> The intermittent nature of the symptoms is well documented with long covid
> Especially if its cos the symptoms are coming on after any mild exertion
> 
> What are the breathing symptoms you get?


thanks, thats reassuring - a worry is that im overlooking an infection, but I dont think I am
it usually doesnt feel that bad.
in general its
short of breath if talking a lot
occasional slightly numb feeling in some of the lungs, like something is in the bronchials
sometimes its feels like i have the lungs of an 8 year old - just not the capacity to breath fully, as if the lungs are too small for my body
i had asthma as a teen and at worst it feels like very mild asthmatic wheeziness

other times it feels pretty normal, which makes it confusing


Brainaddict said:


> Glad the supplements are working for you. They have done a lot to relieve the fatigue with me but lately I have turned my attention to my lungs, as they still ache quite a lot and if I get out of breath I still get an energy relapse (this is ten months in). I'm taking an omega 3 supplement for the lungs tho don't know if that is doing anything. And recently I started breathing physio exercises, using videos from youtube. I think it's doing something useful. If you are not long recovered from the virus though you might want to wait before trying that, because rest is also very important at the beginning.


god damn, ten months, i feel for you brainaddict
wishing you all the best

now ive got a bit of energy back i am going to do some very very mild exercise / 3 minutes of yoga what not
i even had it in me to do some pressups yesterday - i can feel a bit of muscle shrinkage kicking in as ive barely moved the last few weeks


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2021)

I hear a lot of contradictory things about vitamins - they dont work at all, theyre amazing, dont take too much etc

i picked up these from B Complex from Holland and Barrett, and I was a bit surprised by the percentage over NRV - 9000% of B1! 7000% of B6!
Sounds a bit overkill to me. I think B1 and B2 it really doesnt matter, but perhaps does more so with some others? 

If that study you posted BA says 100mg of Niacin (which is the key one supposedly for Covid), then Im happy with that
Im getting on for vegan so I know B12 can be an issue for me - 4000% sounds a bit full on, but yeah I think Im feeling the difference


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 10, 2021)

Be aware that that H&B supplement says the niacin is nicotinamide, which is considered to be not as effective as the nicotinic acid form. The supplement regime recommended is the nicotinic acid. It's less common so you have to seek it out. I get mine from Health Leads.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Be aware that that H&B supplement says the niacin is nicotinamide, which is considered to be not as effective as the nicotinic acid form. The supplement regime recommended is the nicotinic acid. It's less common so you have to seek it out. I get mine from Health Leads.


oh balls, i was aware of the proviso but it says Niacin on the back there   gits
still i do think this is working
im going to get the acid too


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 10, 2021)

ska invita said:


> thanks, thats reassuring - a worry is that im overlooking an infection, but I dont think I am
> it usually doesnt feel that bad.
> in general its
> short of breath if talking a lot
> ...



I was given antibiotics because my symptoms were similar to that of a chest infection - having tested negative there was the possibility at the time it was something else.

Given that Covid can muck about with your immune system, it's also possible it was both - you may be more susceptible to a secondary infection too.  You know how you feel better than anyone so your call, but if the ABs are there, might be worth taking them.  Worst case scenario is a one-off course of unnecessary ABs, best case is it kick starts a better recovery.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I was given antibiotics because my symptoms were similar to that of a chest infection - having tested negative there was the possibility at the time it was something else.
> 
> Given that Covid can muck about with your immune system, it's also possible it was both - you may be more susceptible to a secondary infection too.  You know how you feel better than anyone so your call, but if the ABs are there, might be worth taking them.  Worst case scenario is a one-off course of unnecessary ABs, best case is it kick starts a better recovery.


Thanks Zapp, yeah i think im going to hold off a bit longer - i've got the script if i want to use it- my intuition tells me its just covid, and i really hate antibiotics, they usually make me feel quite ill for a couple of weeks, so Im reluctant to just do it for the safe side. But im definitely keeping an eye on it. I wish there was a better way of telling. I think the fact I can go up to 2/3rds of the day and not feeling it suggests its not an infection. But yeah, need to be aware.


----------



## izz (Feb 10, 2021)

Hello - woke up this morning with a headache,  don't think my sense of taste is different but think my sense of smell is heightened, weirdly, feel a bit 'off' and quite out of it- anyone had a heightened sense of smell ? Sorry for not combing through the whole thread


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2021)

izz said:


> Hello - woke up this morning with a headache,  don't think my sense of taste is different but think my sense of smell is heightened, weirdly, feel a bit 'off' and quite out of it- anyone had a heightened sense of smell ? Sorry for not combing through the whole thread


a google found one Covid related mention in the Express, but most common " an early symptom of pregnancy is a _heightened sense of smell_. "


----------



## izz (Feb 10, 2021)

LOL ! I consider myself reassured, at least on the Covid front


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 10, 2021)

A heightened sense of smell for me always used to be a warning that a cluster headache was on the way - serotonin-related - like coming up on shrooms - perhaps it's similar with classic migraine ?
I've no idea why I no longer get those - they were replaced with similarly agonising sinusitis that was focussed on the same side of my head ...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 10, 2021)

izz said:


> Hello - woke up this morning with a headache,  don't think my sense of taste is different but think my sense of smell is heightened, weirdly, feel a bit 'off' and quite out of it- anyone had a heightened sense of smell ? Sorry for not combing through the whole thread



subject to the caveat that i've no medical qualifications whatsoever, but that doesn't sound uncommon for some forms of migraine


----------



## prunus (Feb 10, 2021)

izz said:


> Hello - woke up this morning with a headache,  don't think my sense of taste is different but think my sense of smell is heightened, weirdly, feel a bit 'off' and quite out of it- anyone had a heightened sense of smell ? Sorry for not combing through the whole thread



Heightened would count as changed I think, so would qualify for the symptom set under which one should get oneself tested, so if you can do that I would do so.

From the online booking:
“Use this service to order a test if you have at least one of these 3 coronavirus (COVID-19) symptoms:


a high temperature
a new, continuous cough
you’ve lost your sense of smell or taste *or it’s changed*”
You can book one through the app as well


----------



## elbows (Feb 10, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> A heightened sense of smell for me always used to be a warning that a cluster headache was on the way - serotonin-related - like coming up on shrooms - perhaps it's similar with classic migraine ?
> I've no idea why I no longer get those - they were replaced with similarly agonising sinusitis that was focussed on the same side of my head ...



Yeah I get that as an advanced warning of migraine with aura, but not every time.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 13, 2021)

ive been getting a little anxious about my heart the last few days
my pulse isnt high, but its higher than normal - mid 70s instead of  60 where it normally is
but the thing is i can 'feel' my heart - i cant describe it, it feels like its fluttering - like its struggling somehow. 
its nowhere near that dramatic (i hope) , just wondering if anyone had anything similar / saw it documented.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 13, 2021)

ska invita said:


> ive been getting a little anxious about my heart the last few days
> my pulse isnt high, but its higher than normal - mid 70s instead of  60 where it normally is
> but the thing is i can 'feel' my heart - i cant describe it, it feels like its fluttering - like its struggling somehow.
> its nowhere near that dramatic (i hope) , just wondering if anyone had anything similar / saw it documented.



Yes, I had that.  Resting pulse rate was up by 10-15;  I had that fluttering feeling, but I put it down to the increased rate as much as anything.  

If you ever go for a brisk walk and raise your heart rate by 20ish you can often feel it, so I just felt like I'd been doing near permanent low level exercise.  This would also go some way to explaining the near permanent fatigue.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 13, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Yes, I had that.  Resting pulse rate was up by 10-15;  I had that fluttering feeling, but I put it down to the increased rate as much as anything.
> 
> If you ever go for a brisk walk and raise your heart rate by 20ish you can often feel it, so I just felt like I'd been doing near permanent low level exercise.  This would also go some way to explaining the near permanent fatigue.


i hate it   makes me feel like im going to have a heart attack or something, and it feeds anxiety into the loop
im sure its fine though, just annoying like all of this is


----------



## zahir (Feb 13, 2021)

ska invita - it might be worth talking to your GP about it to be on the safe side.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 13, 2021)

zahir said:


> ska invita - it might be worth talking to your GP about it to be on the safe side.


okay will do, i'll call 111 in a bit
i think a heart rate of 72BPM is seen as "healthy" - it just feels weird to me


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 13, 2021)

ska invita said:


> okay will do, i'll call 111 in a bit
> i think a heart rate of 72BPM is seen as "healthy" - it just feels weird to me



72 is healthy and normal, but it's not _your_ healthy normal.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 13, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> 72 is healthy and normal, but it's not _your_ healthy normal.


exactly it feels racing to me and im continuously conscious of it - it feels stressed


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2021)

something i dont understand is if you are still ill weeks after the virus has passed is it a case of

a) your body is still doing important healing work to recover, and should be left to it, or

b) your body has got confused and is wrongly reacting to something that is no longer there. my understanding is this can happen with pain: sometimes your body will feel pain, but the source of the pain has passed - a bit like if a button gets stuck in a On position.

does anyone know?

-----
(by the way heart palpitations finally calmed down after 4 days - possibly exasperated by the vitamin b complex i started taking - ive stopped that for now)


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 16, 2021)

ska invita said:


> something i dont understand is if you are still ill weeks after the virus has passed is it a case of
> 
> a) your body is still doing important healing work to recover, and should be left to it, or
> 
> ...


I think it's one of the many - fairly basic you'd think - things we don't know about post-viral illness. The lack of research is kind of nuts. 

Sometimes I think my body is just confused, other times when my lungs hurt I wonder if it is all about the lungs still needing to heal. My doctor was as useful as a chocolate teapot in trying to work out which it is.

Glad to hear your heart is better.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I think it's one of the many - fairly basic you'd think - things we don't know about post-viral illness. The lack of research is kind of nuts.
> 
> Sometimes I think my body is just confused, other times when my lungs hurt I wonder if it is all about the lungs still needing to heal. My doctor was as useful as a chocolate teapot in trying to work out which it is.
> 
> Glad to hear your heart is better.


also there's the option that its a bit of both.
yes i have the same thought process with lungs - it feels like there's something in there, so that cant be psychosomatic surely. but then that comes and goes too, so that casts doubt. 
im going to try to tell my body that it might be over reacting a bit and that the threat has passed and see if it listens!!


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 16, 2021)

ska invita said:


> also there's the option that its a bit of both.
> yes i have the same thought process with lungs - it feels like there's something in there, so that cant be psychosomatic surely. but then that comes and goes too, so that casts doubt.
> im going to try to tell my body that it might be over reacting a bit and that the threat has passed and see if it listens!!


So this is possibly one of the more woo methods I've been using, but alongside my lung physio I've also been trying to do deep, slow breathing throughout the day whenever I become aware of my breath. The theory is it helps your autonomic nervous system kick in and calm stress responses. There's possibly some real evidence for it but also advocated by a lot of fairly woo people. Anyway, I feel like it has been helpful, and what the hell, it's free and harmless, unlike much of the woo stuff out there. It's useful to focus on really filling your diaphragm, and some advocates say the nose is better than mouth. Loads of videos on breathing techniques, though unbelievably some people will still try and charge you to learn...


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2021)

God damn , every day brings something new
Today Ive started getting pins and needles in my feet and calves which has got to the point just now that i can barely stand up!
Anyone else had this?

ffs


----------



## Oula (Feb 16, 2021)

Sorry to hear that ska invita.that sounds horrible. I haven't had that. 

I thought I was completely better but for the last few days I've been really stressed and slept badly and all my joints hurt again. They'd been done for 2 or 3 weeks. What is this? Is it linked to stress or lack of sleep? Or my period? Had anyone else had this? It's horrible.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 16, 2021)

ska invita said:


> God damn , every day brings something new
> Today Ive started getting pins and needles in my feet and calves which has got to the point just now that i can barely stand up!
> Anyone else had this?
> 
> ffs


yeah I had that - bloody annoying 
it subsided over a while but I still get it a little bit when I'm very tired

Have you spoken with your GP again ska?   
they are [anecdotally]  a lot better now because they can refer to long covid clinics and they know the after effects of covid are a documented thing 

Oula again,  anecdotally,   lots of peop;e who've had covid report that they have a flare of symptoms in the lead up to getting their period


----------



## Edie (Feb 16, 2021)

ska invita do you have fatigue or shortness of breath? Awareness of your own heartbeat, and pins and needles, may both be symptoms of anxiety. Feeling as if your heart is skipping a beat, or fluttering a bit, is also usually normal (esp when you’re anxious). I’d try and not super focus on every twinge or change- as it magnifies things!

A normal resting heart rate is between 60-100. No ones is ‘the same’ at rest, even hour to hour, and anxiety and concentrating on it can definitely raise it. For example my resting heart rate according to my Fitbit is 58. But right now it’s 70. About five minutes ago I went upstairs and I had a coffee half an hour ago. When I casually walk the dog it’s just over 100. Sometimes it misses a beat or seems to best really fast and light. That’s all... normal.

Post covid- I still on occasion cough up cloudy phlegm (inflammatory) in the morning. Ive no shortness of breath or fatigue though.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Have you spoken with your GP again ska?
> they are [anecdotally]  a lot better now because they can refer to long covid clinics and they know the after effects of covid are a documented thing


thank you!
ive had another 111 doctor chat, but basically they said you've got normal symptoms, not at a level to worry about
heart may have felt like a race horse but it was at a safe BPM. Could beg for an ECG but not worth it. 
im happy enough at the moment, though each new symptom comes as a bit of a shock,


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 16, 2021)

ska invita said:


> thank you!
> ive had another 111 doctor chat, but basically they said you've got normal symptoms, not at a level to worry about
> heart may have felt like a race horse but it was at a safe BPM. Could beg for an ECG but not worth it.
> im happy enough at the moment, though each new symptom comes as a bit of a shock,


it took a while for my heart to stop going odd
It doesn't do it now 
It is so odd to get new symptoms which are hard to pinpoint - like the pins and needles thing  
I felt so odd because many people didn't believe me and I doubted myself but I also wasn't well for quite a while with these odd things 
It made a massive difference for some people to believe me 

It might be worth telling your GP - not to get treatment now but in case things flare up or go on and on.    
Quite  a few times I said 'oh I;m 95% better'  and then I'd go through a period of feeling quite unwell and fatigued 

I sort of really do think I'm mostly better now 

with my GP I  used to ring them every 3 or 4 weeks just to update them
they didn't believe me and said it was anxiety so I changed doctors because I needed them to believe me to get adjustments at work through HR 
I didn't even have to lay it on thick for my new doctor and within 3 minutes she'd referred me to the new long covid clinic
The clinic itself was not as great as I might have wanted as they didn't accept a lot of the symptoms but they referred me on for a lung test which I'm going for tomorrow
I haven't really got a lung issue any more and I feel it's a bit of a waste of NHS resources but I'm going anyway  because at the time of referral I was feeling very unwell again with pain and fatigue and I thought I'd accept what they offered as a route to other clinics like the fatigue clinic
I don't feel I need any of it anymore but we'll see...

TLDR
I'm sorry you've got odd symptoms
I believe you 
It does get better


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> it took a while for my heart to stop going odd
> It doesn't do it now
> It is so odd to get new symptoms which are hard to pinpoint - like the pins and needles thing
> I felt so odd because many people didn't believe me and I doubted myself but I also wasn't well for quite a while with these odd things
> ...


how long has it been for you since day 1? I really hope you're holding up okay! what a slog it must be


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 16, 2021)

ska invita said:


> how long has it been for you since day 1? I really hope you're holding up okay! what a slog it must be


I got first symptoms on 19th April last year 
I have not been that ill - thankfully I was able to go back to work because it was work from home
I got quite unwell when I started commuting into work again so I got permission to work from home and take rests as needed
quite a few colleagues have been through similar type of situation by now and HR were really helpful 
work has been quite stressful because of redundancies so some of being unwell was also probably due to that 
I think I was able to get into the mindset of just going with the flow of it but I am relieved to by better and to have more energy again


----------



## zahir (Feb 16, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> TLDR
> I'm sorry you've got odd symptoms
> I believe you
> It does get better



This. 

Scepticism from people working for the NHS really doesn't help.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 18, 2021)

im really sorry youre goibg thru this ska.
I would like to echo the other very helpful supportive stuff others have said.
new weird shit is fo sho part of the journey. and it really is a weird wacky personalised journey - no two long covids seem completely the same.

I have been ill since early March and only just doing a bit better now. But I have had various big ups and downs so ive lowered my expectations and disconnected a bit. It does take time, however much support you are getting. I have found counselling very helpful but im limited in terms of energy with screens and videocalls etc.

I have been referred to long covid clinic and chron fatigue service but im not in with them yet as I havent finished the massive forms and tbh Im busy just getting by and staying sane.

Im eating lots of marmite for b vits and not going to take niacin etc yet as I am on SSRIs due to the stress/anxiety/distress/depression which have come with my shitty illness. Also still taking chinese herbal medicine. Spent 3 months by myself right at the start which did me no good. Finally sleeping better and doing much better psychologically. Hoping to move out from my parents again if i keep improving.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm sorry you're been going through this Riklet 
I hope you get to the long covid clinic soon and get some support


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 18, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Has anyone found anything that you can take that helps ease breathing difficulties? As opposed to breathing exercises that is.
> 
> Cant tell if asthma inhaler (salbutamol) is doing anything much.


I am a lifelong asthmatic, and my doctor recently put me on Fostair, an inhaler, which seems to be having a positive effect. You coulod do worse than discuss this treatment with your GP


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2021)

I've just tested positive using an antigen home testing kit. I'll double check tomorrow.
I'm double vaxxed too but had been in contact with an anti vaxx, Covid-distributing friend recently before they had symptoms.

If I do have it (and I think I do), it's been mercifully mild so far - two nights of aching, some hot sweats, a bit of coughing and food tasting bland. Feel pretty much alright now. No high temperature and a bit of coughing. Let's hope I'm over the worst 🤞


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 13, 2021)

editor said:


> I've just tested positive using an antigen home testing kit. I'll double check tomorrow.
> I'm double vaxxed too but had been in contact with an anti vaxx, Covid-distributing friend recently before they had symptoms.
> 
> If I do have it (and I think I do), it's been mercifully mild so far - two nights of aching, some hot sweats, a bit of coughing and food tasting bland. Feel pretty much alright now. No high temperature and a bit of coughing. Let's hope I'm over the worst 🤞





hope you're ok

does the latest government guidance specify how large a wet fish* you can hit anti-vax super-spreaders with?

* - there ought to be a vegetarian alternative, but hard to think of something that would work as well...


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 13, 2021)

editor said:


> I've just tested positive using an antigen home testing kit. I'll double check tomorrow.
> I'm double vaxxed too but had been in contact with an anti vaxx, Covid-distributing friend recently before they had symptoms.
> 
> If I do have it (and I think I do), it's been mercifully mild so far - two nights of aching, some hot sweats, a bit of coughing and food tasting bland. Feel pretty much alright now. No high temperature and a bit of coughing. Let's hope I'm over the worst 🤞



Hope you'll be ok soon.

The fact that twice vaccinated people can still get covid is freaking me out...a lot..


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Hope you'll be ok soon.
> 
> The fact that twice vaccinated people can still get covid is freaking me out...a lot..


There's nothing unusual in that. What is important that it should be nowhere as bad as if I hadn't had the vaccines.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 13, 2021)

editor said:


> There's nothing unusual in that. What is important that it should be nowhere as bad as if I hadn't had the vaccines.



I know...
It still freaks me out. More to do with my immunosuppressed status than anything else though...


----------



## 8ball (Jul 13, 2021)

editor said:


> I've just tested positive using an antigen home testing kit. I'll double check tomorrow.
> I'm double vaxxed too but had been in contact with an anti vaxx, Covid-distributing friend recently before they had symptoms.
> 
> If I do have it (and I think I do), it's been mercifully mild so far - two nights of aching, some hot sweats, a bit of coughing and food tasting bland. Feel pretty much alright now. No high temperature and a bit of coughing. Let's hope I'm over the worst 🤞



Looks like the jabs have definitely helped.
Get well soon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2021)

Damn.

second waking, 3rd paracetomol  since midnight, swollen neck glands, feel a bit warm and weak...
temp 36 ish so OK

I sneezed the other day and runny nose but it's hay fever season



> Here is the current ranking of COVID symptoms after 2 vaccinations:
> 
> Headache - check.
> Runny nose - very slight-
> ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2021)

Given my lifestyle, it would have to be caught from groceries and nose-picking ...

At least I got out of 3pm haemorrhoid appointment ...

I have plenty of supplies - I suppose I'll need to get some LFTs from the chemist when I emerge from self-isolation ...
Difficult to know when it started - I had a sore throat last Monday ...


----------



## 1927 (Jul 13, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> * - there ought to be a vegetarian alternative, but hard to think of something that would work as well...


A cricket bat?


----------



## LDC (Jul 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Given my lifestyle, it would have to be caught from groceries and nose-picking ...
> 
> At least I got out of 3pm haemorrhoid appointment ...
> 
> ...



Have you booked a PCR test?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Have you booked a PCR test?



Should I ?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2021)

editor said:


> I've just tested positive using an antigen home testing kit. I'll double check tomorrow.
> I'm double vaxxed too but had been in contact with an anti vaxx, Covid-distributing friend recently before they had symptoms.
> 
> If I do have it (and I think I do), it's been mercifully mild so far - two nights of aching, some hot sweats, a bit of coughing and food tasting bland. Feel pretty much alright now. No high temperature and a bit of coughing. Let's hope I'm over the worst 🤞


I hope you get better soon and it's all very mild. I've had a few vaxxed friends who have still caught it, all relatively young, and one with no underlying heath conditions who has been laid up in hospital on oxygen.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Should I ?


Yes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2021)

editor how bad was the headache ?
Mine has just been sufficiently annoying for one paracetamol each time I woke up with a headache -  - I'm not keen on using them ...

I still think it may be bacterial - I had chronic mild sinusitis last year and figured I was needing a good virus to chase it out ...

I'm only taking it seriously because I couldn't in all good conscience attend a GP surgery for a very low priority bottom inspection and it's now on the record ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yes.


Am I of particular interest to medical science ?
I was thinking of getting some LFTs by post - or wait for a week and collect some from the chemist ...


----------



## MrSki (Jul 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Am I of particular interest to medical science ?
> I was thinking of getting some LFTs by post - or wait for a week and collect some from the chemist ...


You can get a PCR delivered tomorrow & you are allowed to go out to post it back but it would seem sensible to know & then then can contract trace anyone you have been in contact with.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 13, 2021)

I woke up at 3.30am this morning & had a temperature of 38.4 c. Did a rapid antigen test which was negative but sent off for a PCR test & phoned up work to say I am self isolating.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2021)

MrSki said:


> You can get a PCR delivered tomorrow & you are allowed to go out to post it back but it would seem sensible to know & then then can contract trace anyone you have been in contact with.


I'm retired and live alone - I'm such a hermit I don't even have the tracking app on my phone.
I'll walk in the bus lane to avoid people on the pavement ...


----------



## baldrick (Jul 13, 2021)

Yeah I have a high temp today and a headache. Double jabbed too. Rang in sick and just been for a drive through at the PCR testing site. Husband got pinged by the app at the weekend as well. Couple of other people at work also off with high temps. Hopefully it's just a bug going round rather than covid.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 13, 2021)

Have had to isolate with the boy(12) as he was sent home from school yesterday as there were positive tests and he's full of symptoms today, just done the diy test and he's positive although im negative, but we have t get proper tests done and isolate in meantime. Self employment is a bugger sometimes, was looking for some time off bit nt this way, i wont be able to take more time off for any sort of holiday now. Bugger sticks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2021)

Apart from a stiff, mildly-achey neck and the mildest of headaches and moderate sloth, I'm feeling a lot better sitting up post-coffee.
Temp only 34.8.
I'm calling it bacterial / sinuses ..

I had no choice other than to cancel the GP appointment though ...


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 13, 2021)

MrSki said:


> You can get a PCR delivered tomorrow & you are allowed to go out to post it back but it would seem sensible to know & then then can contract trace anyone you have been in contact with.


You can also arrange for it to be picked up, at least I was offered that option when I did one last week.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2021)

Just realised med appointment  was tomorrow.
Still sensible to cancel though...


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm retired and live alone - I'm such a hermit I don't even have the tracking app on my phone.
> I'll walk in the bus lane to avoid people on the pavement ...


Is there any particular reason why you’re reluctant to do a pcr test? It’s what everyone is supposed to do if they have symptoms. It allows statistics on prevalence, and also genome sequencing to track variants, it’s not just for isolation/contact tracing.  You should do it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2021)

prunus said:


> Is there any particular reason why you’re reluctant to do a pcr test? It’s what everyone is supposed to do if they have symptoms. It allows statistics on prevalence, and also genome sequencing to track variants, it’s not just for isolation/contact tracing.  You should do it.


On the NHS website, it's a massive stretch to make my symptoms qualify.
I was tidying up in the garden and now all I have really is the mildest headache -  not worthy of a paracetamol and basically a heavy-feeling head.
My nose is a teeny bit drippy but there's pollen around.
No hint of sneezing or cough...


----------



## 1927 (Jul 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> On the NHS website, it's a massive stretch to make my symptoms qualify.
> I was tidying up in the garden and now all I have really is the mildest headache -  not worthy of a paracetamol and basically a heavy-feeling head.
> My nose is a teeny bit drippy but there's pollen around.
> No hint of sneezing or cough...


Some people don’t suffer as much as others. You may well have it. It’s selfish not to get tested.


----------



## LDC (Jul 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Should I ?



If you're really not fitting the criteria then not getting a test is of course fine. Especially if you think it's likely or possible to be your hayfever. But also given how prevalent it is now it's justifiable to get a PCR test as well I think.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2021)

I've actually taken a turn for the worse, but just a vague "lurgy" that would stop me cycling to work.
Not sure I feel like walking to the test centre up the road.
I didn't feel brilliant sitting in the garden so I will probably go to bed and see what happens ..

Somewhat worrying that I could have caught something less infectious than Covid with the way I interact outside of the house ... it was a key reason I refused a flu jab last winter - I wanted a test of my precautions ...

I actually feel a teeny bit nauseous which fits in with my bathroom experience recently ...


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I've actually taken a turn for the worse, but just a vague "lurgy" that would stop me cycling to work.
> Not sure I feel like walking to the test centre up the road.
> I doubt I'm going to be up to going for my daily walk in the park (double-masked and keeping away from people), so I will probably go to bed and see what happens ..
> 
> Somewhat worrying that I could have caught something less infectious than Covid with the way I interact outside of the house ... it was a key reason I refused a flu jab last winter - I wanted a test of my precautions ...


Get a pcr test sent to you. It will come tomorrow. 
Then arrange to get it picked up there is that option. I did this last week.

Mdk1's dad is positive and all he had was a cold. Symptoms are entirely individual and given one can have no symptoms and be positive you should be doing one.


----------



## zahir (Jul 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> On the NHS website, it's a massive stretch to make my symptoms qualify.


You could just ignore what it says about symptoms on the NHS website. I find it hard to see a reason for the restricted list of symptoms other than rationing access to testing.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2021)

If covid wasn't a thing I would have shaken this off as a bit of a heavy cold, and certainly not thought twice about going out and socialising, so I'm glad I tested myself and won't be going around infecting others.

I won't be breaking the self isolation rules, but I think I might go for a couple of walks in a few days for the sake of my sanity, I'll double mask up and leave the block through the fire exit and avoid all contact with anyone. I certainly won't be going into any shops.

I guess I'm technically breaking the terms of self isolation, but I think the risk I'll be presenting to others is close on non existent and I've got to look after my mental health too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2021)

The NHS site says I need to get a positive result of an LF test to qualify for a PCR.
At the moment I have a slightly thick heavy head and mild nausea ...
Nausea is very unusual for me, but I had some antibiotics a few weeks ago that messed me up at the time ...


----------



## prunus (Jul 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> The NHS site says I need to get a positive result of an LF test to qualify for a PCR.
> At the moment I have a slightly thick heavy head and mild nausea ...
> Nausea is very unusual for me, but I had some antibiotics a few weeks ago that messed me up at the time ...



The symptom set on the webform is woefully out of date for delta. Just tick yes you have symptoms and get a pcr test delivered.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> The NHS site says I need to get a positive result of an LF test to qualify for a PCR.
> At the moment I have a slightly thick heavy head and mild nausea ...
> Nausea is very unusual for me, but I had some antibiotics a few weeks ago that messed me up at the time ...


I think you are in denial frankly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2021)

1927 said:


> I think you are in denial frankly.


By all accounts you have to stick the swab up your nose until it hurts ...


----------



## mr steev (Jul 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> By all accounts you have to stick the swab up your nose until it hurts ...



They really aren't that bad - you push the swab up your nose until there is some resistance, then twist it a few times. It's slightly uncomfortable, but is back to normal after a few seconds


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 13, 2021)

editor said:


> If covid wasn't a thing I would have shaken this off as a bit of a heavy cold, and certainly not thought twice about going out and socialising, so I'm glad I tested myself and won't be going around infecting others.
> 
> I won't be breaking the self isolation rules, but I think I might go for a couple of walks in a few days for the sake of my sanity, I'll double mask up and leave the block through the fire exit and avoid all contact with anyone. I certainly won't be going into any shops.
> 
> I guess I'm technically breaking the terms of self isolation, but I think the risk I'll be presenting to others is close on non existent and I've got to look after my mental health too.


Really if you have a heavy cold people probably shouldn't go out socialising or to work so that you don't spread it on to others. Hopefully people will think a bit more about that in the future.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 13, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Really if you have a heavy cold people probably shouldn't go out socialising or to work so that you don't spread it on to others. Hopefully people will think a bit more about that in the future.


Also realise it's something workplaces need to consider and definitely won't.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> By all accounts you have to stick the swab up your nose until it hurts ...


Well 30 seconds or less of discomfort isn’t much to put up with to prevent the spread of the virus is it?


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> By all accounts you have to stick the swab up your nose until it hurts ...


Not 'hurts' but when it feels slightly uncomfortable. And it's over in about ten seconds or so. Get the test done please.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2021)

OK I lied about my symptoms, stated that they started today, though it's only got bad enough to make me feel moderately ill today - sending in the post ...


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> By all accounts you have to stick the swab up your nose until it hurts ...


No until you feel a little resistance.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2021)

If it does turn out to be unfocussed sinusitis, that's annoying in itself ...
Especially since I had those antibiotics -
I'm starting to feel it going up the side of my face into my jaw
I fully expect my labyrinthitis to resurface.


----------



## Riklet (Jul 13, 2021)

"I had a mild case of the virus and have not (fully) recovered." - we need this as a poll option!

Sorry covidy urbs, take it easy and rest up guys, it goes on a long time even if it's mild... dont expect to be better in a few days. Im sure being vaccinated helps a lot but... dang nasty virus.

editor I would stay at home for 10 days as advised and let your batteries recharge. You dont want to push yourself at all when recovering.


----------



## Riklet (Jul 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> If it does turn out to be unfocussed sinusitis, that's annoying in itself ...
> Especially since I had those antibiotics -
> I'm starting to feel it going up the side of my face into my jaw
> I fully expect my labyrinthitis to resurface.



Just get a pcr ordered you bloody daftie.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Just get a pcr ordered you bloody daftie.


It should be here tomorrow.
But it's definitely sinuses...
Worsened by lying down

temp 36


----------



## zahir (Jul 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> It should be here tomorrow.
> But it's definitely sinuses...
> Worsened by lying down



I've had sinus problems since getting covid last summer - so I don't think it's safe to rule it out as a symptom.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 13, 2021)

Hope those of you have have or suspect you have covid recover quickly.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 14, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Am I of particular interest to medical science ?
> I was thinking of getting some LFTs by post - or wait for a week and collect some from the chemist ...


LFT’s aren’t overly reliable. PCR’s are much better


----------



## sim667 (Jul 14, 2021)

It’s really obvious that there’s another wave at the moment with the amount of people testing positive, but luckily the symptoms seem to have been really hammered down by the age of people with infection and the vaccination regime. I hope it stays like this but I do feel 19th July is going to come back and bite us in the arse


----------



## Voley (Jul 14, 2021)

General opinion seems to be lateral flow tests bit unreliable unless you really stick it right up your nose/it makes you gag when you do your tonsils.

My Mum had three negative lateral flow tests while displaying symptoms. Later tested positive with a PCR.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2021)

Philosophically, I suppose having a covid test is a rite of passage I would otherwise have missed. 
Missing my GP appointment is annoying though - given the hassle of arranging a new one - and the purpose of it makes my motivation lower than usual....


----------



## MrSki (Jul 14, 2021)

Woke up this morning after sleeping pretty well but temp up to 39.1c Not much in other symptoms. A bit achy but had text saying PCR test coming today.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Woke up this morning after sleeping pretty well but temp up to 39.1c Not much in other symptoms. A bit achy but had text saying PCR test coming today.


Blimey - that's a high temperature. Hope you're OK!


----------



## MrSki (Jul 14, 2021)

editor said:


> Blimey - that's a high temperature. Hope you're OK!


A slight headache and a bit achy but otherwise I am fine.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2021)

MrSki said:


> A slight headache and a bit achy but otherwise I am fine.


How's your sense of taste?

(not fashion  )


----------



## souljacker (Jul 14, 2021)

MrSki said:


> A slight headache and a bit achy but otherwise I am fine.


That's pretty much how it started for me. Get a test, order 2 weeks of shopping and isolate mate (and good luck!).


----------



## MrSki (Jul 14, 2021)

editor said:


> How's your sense of taste?
> 
> (not fashion  )


 

Seems fine. Had a chilli nut & could still taste it.

Test kit has just arrived so all good. Temp still 39.1c


----------



## 1927 (Jul 14, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Seems fine. Had a chilli nut & could still taste it.
> 
> Test kit has just arrived so all good. Temp still 39.1c


To be fair you’d have to lose a lot of your taste not to taste a chilli nut, I’m not sure thats a good test! 🤣


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2021)

My kit hasn't arrived yet, but I watched the instruction video and googled for a picture of "tonsils" as I was uncertain which bits they were ...


----------



## 1927 (Jul 14, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> My kit hasn't arrived yet, but I watched the instruction video and googled for a picture of "tonsils" as I was uncertain which bits they were ...


Me too! I didn’t realise there were at side! 🤣


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2021)

has anyone actually managed to definitely hit their tonsils with the swab? i can’t see in the mirror cos my tongue blocks the view. how are you supposed to know you’ve touched your tonsils?


----------



## Thora (Jul 14, 2021)

I don't have any tonsils so I just aim for the back/side.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> has anyone actually managed to definitely hit their tonsils with the swab? i can’t see in the mirror cos my tongue blocks the view. how are you supposed to know you’ve touched your tonsils?


You gag and throw up everything you’ve eaten today! (A friend told me)


----------



## 1927 (Jul 14, 2021)

Thora said:


> I don't have any tonsils so I just aim for the back/side.


don’t put it there! 🤣


----------



## mr steev (Jul 14, 2021)

1927 said:


> You gag and throw up everything you’ve eaten today! (A friend told me)



You gag, but I've not thrown up yet.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2021)

I did it over half an hour ago and I can still feel where I prodded my tonsils.
I washed my hands but forgot to blow my nose.
The instructional video was out of date regarding packaging and it certainly didn't say to expect liquid in the tube.
The label on the nearest priority postbox was confusing.

I doubt I would bother again for such vague and slight symptoms. I can't even say when they began.
Ever since last March I have behaved as if I was infectious and now I would be shedding very little virus into my mask.
I even hold my breath near people.

I bet my GP surgery will now consider me hypochondriacal or just avoiding an embarassing examination...
And I've run out of my favourite pickles.

What a messed-up week...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 15, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I bet my GP surgery will now consider me hypochondriacal or just avoiding an embarassing examination...


More likely they will be really glad you did the right thing by not coming into the surgery with your sickness whether it's actually COVID or not.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 15, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> More likely they will be really glad you did the right thing by not coming into the surgery with your sickness whether it's actually COVID or not.


Yeah, they'll be glad GG didn't turn up potentially infectious.


----------



## Saunders (Jul 15, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Seems fine. Had a chilli nut & could still taste it.
> 
> Test kit has just arrived so all good. Temp still 39.1c


Hope your temperature has come down and that you’re feeling ok.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 15, 2021)

Saunders said:


> Hope your temperature has come down and that you’re feeling ok.


Thanks. Down to 38.6c this morning so better than yesterday!


----------



## Saunders (Jul 15, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Thanks. Down to 38.6c this morning so better than yesterday!


Gosh thats still pretty high. Hope you feel better soon.


----------

